# Dialer Anwahl 090090001090



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich hatte unlängst die unerfreuliche Bekanntschaft mit einem Dialer,
der heimlich installiert wurde, wahrscheinlich über irgendeine IE-Sicherheitslücke. Zuerst kommt ein Trojaner, der sich in der Registry im Autostart einträgt, mit verschiedenen Datei-Namen-zB wininet.exe oder services.exe-Von antivir als Tr/SysupFour identifiziert. Dieser lädt anscheinend bei bestehender Internet-Verbindung den eigentlichen Dialer in das temp-Verzeichnis nach-in meinem Falle eine Datei Bellasde.exe. Im Tempverzeichnis fand ich auch noch Batchdateien, die den Dialer wieder gelöscht hätten.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Nummer? 
Kann und möchte jemand die Dateien, die ich isoliert habe, weiter analysieren?-mich würde insbesondere für die kommenden gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen interessieren, ob die eine Datei wirklich autonome Dialer-Funktionen hat?


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2004)

Eine Technologie aus dem Hause Consul-info B.V./Niederland. Der Dialer ist zwar registriert, es können aber berechtigte Zweifel am ordnungsgemäßen Verbindungsaufbau erhoben werden.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit kann auf ein Phänomen (und das könnte immer mehr um sich greifen) hingewiesen werden, dass die auf den Rechnern vorhandenen Dateien alleine u. U. den Mindestanforderungen des § 43b TKG entsprechen und bei einer Analyse auch ordentlich funktionieren. _Aber _- bei Eintritt des Schadens verhielten sich diese Dateien völlig anders, da sie durch bösartige Scripte, die im Nachhinein nicht mehr am Rechner der Betroffenen nachvollziehbar sind, andersartig gesteuert wurden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Technologie aus dem Hause Consul-info B.V./Niederland. Der Dialer ist zwar registriert, es können aber berechtigte Zweifel am ordnungsgemäßen Verbindungsaufbau erhoben werden.



Zweifeln kann jeder, aber nicht jeder hat den Nerv, diese Zweifel durchzustehen, v.a. wenn die beteiligten Profiteure einen massiv unter Druck setzen durch z.B. den sachlich völlig falschen Hinweis auf den Beleg der Rechtmäßigkeit der Einwahl durch den Hinweis auf die Registrierung. Eine _entzogene_ Registrierung belegt die Unberechtigtkeit einer Forderung, eine VORHANDENE Registrierung belegt nichts, zumal die REgTP ja nicht einmal ihre internen Mindestvoraussetzungen berücksichtigt und die Dialer [ja auch] *nicht prüft*. [edit: zumindest nicht als Registrierungsbedingung..., klar...]

Besonders in diesem Sinne wünsche ich dem Betroffenen in diesem und anderen Fällen viel Glück beim Streit mit der "holländischen" "Consul-Info" und anderen "feinjuristischen Trojanerfirmen".

P.S.: @gammaray --> melde dich doch bitte hier an!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

@ Reducal
Ich habe alle Files, die ich habe, gecheckt, es ist kein registrierter Hash-Wert dabei. Ich habe vor die Nummer vor Gericht durchzuziehen und könnte Hilfe gebrauchen.
Folgende Probleme:
1.) Hat sich noch jemand das Teil gefangen und Stünde als Zeuge zur Verfügung?
2.) Ich würde gerne die Dialer-Componente einmal testen, ob die Einwahl ohne Einverständnis möglich ist(mit gezogenem Telefonkabel). Da ich im temp Verzeichnis auch Batches zum Löschen gefunden habe, denke ich, das das Teil iuristisch nicht einwandfrei ist. Meint ihr es sind noch irgendwelche Schadfunktionen drin? Oder wäre jemand bereit, der gerade ein System zum verhunzen hat, dieses zu tun?
3.) Wenn ich es auf Mahnbescheid und Prozeß ankommen lasse, muss ja der Forderungsinhaber hier klagen, ob Holländer oder nicht-sehe ich das richtig?


Danke für konstruktive Beiträge

GammaRay


----------



## technofreak (27 Mai 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: @gammaray --> melde dich doch bitte hier an!



Das würde die Kommunikation erheblich erleichtern....


tf


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Wunschgemäß angemeldet  :holy:


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wunschgemäß angemeldet  :holy:


Ja?


----------



## GammaRay (27 Mai 2004)

........und vergessen, einzuloggen vor lauter Begeisterung


----------



## neward (28 Mai 2004)

R O T F L 
Ist immer wieder schön, hier auch mal was zum Lachen zu haben !    


> Hat sich noch jemand das Teil gefangen und stünde als Zeuge zur Verfügung?

Schau auch mal in den Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5672 rein.
Deren Dialer (090090001087) stammt vom selben Anbieter.

> Wenn ich es auf Mahnbescheid und Prozeß ankommen lasse, muss ja der Forderungsinhaber hier klagen...

Richtig! (...wenn ich auch kein Jurist bin...)

...lass dich nicht klein kriegen!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Bei mir hat sich auch gerade der Dialer mit der Nummer 090090001090 eingewählt. Ich war höchstens 2 Minuten damit Online. Weis zufällig jemand wie viel mich das jetzt kosten wird?


Danke


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2004)

@ Golfer72

...das kommt darauf an. Entweder die Nummer wird zum Offlinebilling verwendet, dann darf der Preis nicht die 30 € überschreiten oder die Nummer wird online gebillt - dann kommt es auf die Verbindungszeit an, pro Minute höchstens 2 € = maximal 120 € (nach 60 Minuten erfolgt die vorgeschriebene Zwangstrennung automatisch). Soll heißen, Du wirst die Telefonrechnung abwarten müssen.

Gruß Redu, Hdc 18,5.


----------



## neward (1 Juni 2004)

@ Golfer72

> Weis zufällig jemand wie viel mich das jetzt kosten wird?

Wenn der Dialer illegal war/ist, dann gar nichts außer ein bischen zusätzlichem "Verwaltungsaufwand"!

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Ich habe mir diesen Dialer auch eingefangen, schlimmer weise habe ich nichtmal gemerkt das ich mit ihm Online war.. meine Rechnung:

Dauer: 00:01:54 - Preis 29,95 incl. Mwst.

Nun prüft die Telekom ob er registriert ist, aber ich ich hier sehe ist er es scheinbar....

Der Dialer war nirgends offendlichtlich zu sehen, weder kam ein Hinweis, noch war es offensichtlich das er läuft. Bis ich eben die Rechnung bekommen habe wusste ich nichtmal etwas davon...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Schau dir mal die Bestimmungen der RegTP für Dialer an ! Selbst wenn er registriert ist, bedeutet es nicht, dass er legal ist. Alles weitere bei RegTp.


----------



## neward (4 Juni 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir diesen Dialer auch eingefangen, ...


Hallo "gast", ich halte es für wichtig, dass möglichst viele Betroffene eines illegalen Dialers hier miteinander Kontakt halten. Damit du ansprechbar bist und - im Bedarfsfall - auch per PN erreichbar, registriere dich bitte hier. 
Das geht ganz schnell. Der Link ist oben rechts auf der Seite. Du brauchst nur deine E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben, die aber niemand - außer den Forumleitern - zu sehen bekommt.

Werner


----------



## GammaRay (4 Juni 2004)

> Hallo "gast", ich halte es für wichtig, dass möglichst viele Betroffene eines illegalen Dialers hier miteinander Kontakt halten. Damit du ansprechbar bist und - im Bedarfsfall - auch per PN erreichbar, registriere dich bitte hier.



So ist es, es ist sicher gut, wenn sich Betroffenen vor Gericht als Zeuge zur Verfügung stehen können, um die heimliche Einwahl beweisen zu können.
Dank Bundesgerichtshof ist die Chance so gut wie nie, den Anspruch abweisen zu können.
Hast Du files von deiem Dialer, Dateinamen, Hash-Werte. Meine war nämlich *nicht * registriert.
Gruß
Gammaray


----------



## Sandro Köpke (7 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*

Ich habe ihn wohl auch gehabt, diesen dialer. kann mir jemand sagen, das ist jetzt bestimmt ziemlich dumm, aber wie geht das mit diesem dialer?? muss da auf bestimmt seiten im internet sein?? 
ich hatte sechs trojaner und habe sie gelöscht mit norton. auf meiner telefonrechnung steht für 01:26 min = 25,8190 €. muss ich das jetzt bezahlen?  :cry:


----------



## neward (8 Juni 2004)

*@ Sandro Köpke :*

Ob du bezahlen musst oder nicht, hängt davon ab, ob "dein" Dialer illegal war oder nicht.

Damit ein Dialer legal ist, muss er eine Reihe von Bedingungen erfüllen, die z.B. unter http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/fs.html nachgelesen werden können. Ich habe auf die Schnelle keinen besseren Link gefunden. Wer einen weis, möge ihn posten.

Erfüllte "dein" Dialer diese Bedingungen nicht, war also illegal, dann kannst du dich gegen die Rechnung wehren. Weiteres Vorgehen z.B. folgendermaßen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5672&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=5 .


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*ebenfalls 090090001090*

Ich hab mir dieses sch*** Ding auch eingefangen, keine Ahnung wann und wo. Heute Morgen mach ich den PC an und da poppt eine Seite auf (ich war nicht mal online - nicht bewusst jedenfalls) und beim Befehl "trennen" wählt sich das Mistvieh einfach wieder ein. Habe daraufhin den Stecker gezogen, aber 100% sicher, ob ich den Dialer wirklich unschädlich gemacht habe, bin ich nicht.
Genügt einfaches löschen? Und wo finde ich den überhaupt? Meine Suche hat nämlich nichts ergeben *angstschweiß*


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

*und noch ein Opfer*

Hallo,
ich kämpfe auch gerade gegen die Rechnung an: 3x QuestNet mit der Einwahl 090090001090 (a´25,8190 netto) und nun  Netzwelt Plus mit 0900 90001087 zu gleiche Preis. Auch ich habe keiner Einwahl zugestimmt oder so, es ja nicht einmal gemerkt. Wir nutzen T-DSL mit flatrate. Ich denke, es ist wichtig, dass wir zusammen halten.


----------



## neward (9 Juni 2004)

*@ nuts :*
Registrier dich hier bitte. Der Link ist oben auf der Seite. Das geht ganz schnell und du brauchst nur deine E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben. Die sieht aber keiner außer den Forumleitern.
Der Vorteil: Du kannst dann GammaRay und TSCoreNinja direkt per PN ansprechen, ob sie inzwischen etwas zu dem Dialer herausgefunden haben.



			
				Maren schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, es ist wichtig, dass wir zusammen halten.


 Genau!

Werner


----------



## Counselor (9 Juni 2004)

Die Telekom meint immernoch, dass die blosse Anwahl per Telefon ohne Leistungserbringung seitens des Contentproviders eine Vergütungspflicht auslöst. Da möchte ich einen Denkanstoss in Richtung Telekom geben:

1) Anfechtung wegen Irrtums, § 119 BGB
2) Widerruf, § 312d BGB


----------



## GammaRay (9 Juni 2004)

*Nicht vergessen:...*

ganz neu
Urteil des BGH
Urteil vom 4. März 2004 - III ZR 96/03 


Kein Telefonentgeltanspruch für Verbindungen, durch ein heimlich installiertes Anwahlprogramm (sogenannter Dialer)




Der u.a. für das Dienstvertragsrecht zuständige III. Zivilsenat des Bundesgerichtshofs hat entschieden, daß ein Telefonkunde dem Netzbetreiber gegenüber dann nicht zur Zahlung der erhöhten Vergütung für Verbindungen zu einer 0190- oder 0900-Mehrwertdienstenummer verpflichtet ist, wenn die Anwahl zu dieser Nummer über einen heimlich im Computer des Kunden installierten sog. Dialer erfolgte und dem Anschlußinhaber insoweit kein Verstoß gegen seine Sorgfaltsobliegenheiten zur Last fällt.


Die Klägerin, ein Telefonnetzbetreiber, verlangt von der Beklagten, mit der sie einen Vertrag über die Bereitstellung eines ISDN-Anschlusses und über Telefondienstleistungen geschlossen hat, Zahlung von rund 9.000 €. Die in Rechnung gestellten Beträge beruhen zum großen Teil auf Verbindungen, die von Mai bis August 2000 zu einer bestimmten 0190-Mehrwertdienstenummer hergestellt wurden. Der Sohn der Beklagten hatte beim Surfen im Internet eine Datei auf seinen PC heruntergeladen, die die Beschleunigung der Datenübertragung versprach. Tatsächlich verbarg sich in der Datei ein sogenannter Dialer. Dieser veränderte die Standardeinstellungen im Datenfernübertragungsnetzwerk des Computers derart, daß sämtliche Verbindungen in das Internet fortan über eine teure 0190-Mehrwertdienstenummer hergestellt wurden. Die Löschung der scheinbar der Datenbeschleunigung dienenden Datei machte diese Veränderungen nicht mehr rückgängig. Die Manipulationen waren bei standardmäßiger Nutzung des Computers nicht bemerkbar.


Das Berufungsgericht hat die Klage im wesentlichen abgewiesen. Zuerkannt hat es lediglich die Beträge, die angefallen wären, wenn die Verbindungen in das Internet über die von der Klägerin bereitgestellte Standardnummer angewählt worden wären. Die Klägerin müsse sich das Vorgehen des Inhabers der Mehrwertdienstenummer zurechnen lassen. Dementsprechend stehe der Vergütungsforderung der Klägerin ein Schadensersatzanspruch der Beklagten entgegen, aufgrund dessen sie so gestellt werden müsse, als ob sich der Dialer nicht eingeschlichen hätte.


----------



## JCT-Designer (9 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*

Moin leutz,

als ich so eben meine Telefonrechnung erhielt, bekam ich einen ziemlichen Schock !
Die oben genannte Nr. wählte sich bei mir für 5min und 33sec ein und verursachte einen Preis von 25,8190 €

Ich habe nie einem Dialer zugestimmt !
Des weiteren benutze ich T-DSL !

Wie ist das möglich?
Bin mir recht sicher das dies eine illegaler Dialer war!
Um Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar !

Greetz

JCT-Designer


----------



## drboe (9 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				JCT-Designer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nie einem Dialer zugestimmt !
> Des weiteren benutze ich T-DSL !
> 
> Wie ist das möglich?
> Bin mir recht sicher das dies eine illegaler Dialer war!


Ist an den PC zusätzlich ein Modem oder ISDN-Board angeschlossen, z. B. für Fax oder als Fallback der DSL-Leitung? DSL-Nutzung gibt keinen Schutz gegen Dialer, wenn ein Modem angeschlossen ist. Allerdings sollte man es hören, wenn ein Modem wählt (meist geht dann der Lautsprecher an).

Den Dialer schon gesucht/gefunden?

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollte man es hören, wenn ein Modem wählt (meist geht dann der Lautsprecher an).



meist aber  insbesondere bei illegalen Dialern nicht, da diese mit dem Wählstring den Code 
für das Abschalten des Lautsprechers übertragen. 
Bei ISDN gibt es ohnehin keinen Wählton

tf


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Re: ebenfalls 090090001090*



			
				Nuts schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir dieses sch*** Ding auch eingefangen, keine Ahnung wann und wo.



Wie kann man sich einen Dialer *so einfach "einfangen"*? 

Ein Dialer muss heruntergeladen werden und dann installiert werden!

Nutzt Du den IE oder dessen Klone?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Re: ebenfalls 090090001090*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man sich einen Dialer *so einfach "einfangen"*?
> Ein Dialer muss heruntergeladen werden und dann installiert werden!


Wo lebst Du? Wenn die Webseitenanbieter ganz lieb sind, dann muss man das irgendwo bestaetigen. Wenn nicht, dann kommt das Teil durch die Hintertuer. Neustes Beispiel 
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/47993
Und wie das aussieht, kannst Du anhand der AVI Videos   hier anschauen.



> Nutzt Du den IE oder dessen Klone?


Vermutlich, wie 95% der Webnutzer, insbesondere die Einsteiger mit Modem, die halt nicht eben den Giganten Mozilla heruntersaugen und von Firefox oder Opera nichts gehoert haben.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

*Re: ebenfalls 090090001090*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich, wie 95% der Webnutzer, insbesondere die Einsteiger mit Modem, die halt nicht eben den Giganten Mozilla heruntersaugen und von Firefox oder Opera nichts gehoert haben.



Nee, 95% werden diese IE-Krücke bestimmt nicht mehr nutzen - ganz zu Schweigen von W3C-Standards.

Ich denke, so ganz langsam - wird ja auch Zeit - wachen die Leute in Ihrem IE-Schlaf auf! 

Beim Mozilla/Firefox noch (zusätzlich) "xpinstall" auf "false" setzen und gut is ...


----------



## Counselor (10 Juni 2004)

*Re: ebenfalls 090090001090*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, 95% werden diese IE-Krücke bestimmt nicht mehr nutzen - ganz zu Schweigen von W3C-Standards.


Nach meinen Webstatistiken nutzen mehr als 95% der Besucher eine der IE-Versionen.


----------



## Dino (10 Juni 2004)

Bei den Prozentzahlen aus Statistiken von Webpräsenzen spielt sicherlich die Klientel einer Webseite bzw. deren Thema eine große Rolle. So kann ich z.B. bei einer Volkssportseite, die ich für einen entsprechenden Verein betreue, praktisch 100% IE-Nutzer feststellen. Deren Besucher sind überwiegend Gelegenheitssurfer und/oder INet-/Computer-Anfänger. Dahingegen wird eine Webseite, die überwiegend von Computerfreaks besucht wird, ein relativ hoher Anteil von alternativen Browsern festzustellen sein.
Gelegenheitssurfer/Anfänger sind es doch, die hauptsächlich gefährdet sind. Und gerade sie sind meist mit dem anfälligsten System unterwegs.

By the Way: Ich gehöre auch zu den IE-Usern, obwohl ich es eigentlich besser wissen müsste. Das hat sicherlich etwas mit Dickfälligkeit zu tun, aber auch mit Gewohnheit. Ich habe mich eben auf den IE eingeschossen und stehe - wieder besseren Wissens - dazu. Allerdings nehme ich dabei für mich in Anspruch, dass ich doch einigermaßen weiß, welche Gefahren lauern und was dagegen zu tun ist.


----------



## kindacool (11 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

hatte auch die Begegnung mit diesem Dialer, wie ich aus der Telefonrechnung erfuhr. Bin leider nicht allzu professionell, konnte keine .EXE Datei finden, hatte aber Batch Dateien in denen der Name´"bellasde.exe" auftauchte... (und die ich jetzt merkwürdigerweise nicht wiederfinden kann...)
Es geht um 5 Einwahlen, die zusammen EUR 129,10 verursachten. Habe zwei Tage nach der "Dialernutzung" ConnectionWatch installiert und wünschte ich hätte dieses früher gehabt...
Wenn ich die Tips hier im Forum richtig deute, wäre es im Moment ratsam, diesen Betrag nicht zu bezahlen ? Oder ???

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## GammaRay (12 Juni 2004)

Genau, Beschwerde an die regtp, und nicht bezahlan.
Allmählich kommen genug Opfer zusammen, die bezeugen können, daß mit diesen Nummern etwas nicht stimmt.

Gruß
GammaRay


----------



## kindacool (12 Juni 2004)

Hallo Gammaray,

danke für die Antwort.
Ich hatte bereits mit der regtp telefoniert und angefragt, ob ich die Möglichkeit hätte mich zu beschweren. Antwort: "Phhh... was soll ich Ihnen raten ? Die Nummer ist registriert, da haben Sie eigentlich keine Chance. Hier beschweren sich täglich Hunderte über irgendwelche Dialer. Haben Sie den Dialer denn auf Ihrem Rechner gefunden ? Sonst suchen Sie mal und rufen dann wieder an..."
Das war seeeehr hilfreich. Also wenn sich täglich Hunderte beschweren und die Sache für die regtp nicht verfolgbar ist, dann ist der ganze Laden / das ganze Registrierungssystem doch wohl überflüssig, oder ???
(Vielleicht darf man da auch nur nicht Freitag mittags anrufen ?)

Ich werde den fraglichen Betrag auf meiner Telefonrechnung jedenfalls erstmal nicht mitbezahlen und warte ab, was passiert (zahlen kann ich ja immer noch...)

Schönes Wochenende
Kindacool


----------



## donkey (12 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*

Hallo zusammen,

bin leider auch die Nummer reingefallen. Habe es erst durch die Telekom-Rechnung von gestern erfahren. Von den hier beschriebenen Dialer-Programmen habe ich auf meinem Rechner nichts mehr gefunden. Lediglich in meinem Zone Alarm habe ich im "Program Control" die hier im Forum erwähnte Datei "javainfo.exe" als Eintrag gefunden. 
Der Dialer hat sich bei mir innerhalb von 4 Minuten zweimal für exakt 21 sekunden eingewählt. :evil:  Ich kann mich nicht hundertprozentig genau an den Tag der Einwahl (23.05.2004) erinnern, aber meine laufende Internetverbindung wurde abrupt beendet, ohne irgend etwas vorher mit "OK" bestätigt zu haben etc. und anscheinend ohne weitere Meldungen eine neue aufgebaut. Ich hatte angenommen mein ISDN Kabel hätte wieder einen Wackelkontakt. Und schon hat sich das Ding zweimal kurz hintereinander eingewählt. Ich wüsste mal gerne was mir dieser tolle Premiumdienst in den insgesamt 42 Sekunden eigentlich tolles an Gegenwert gebracht hat? Weiss jemand was die Schw.... da überhaupt anbieten?

Werde die Angelegenheit notfalls bis vor Gericht durchziehen. Zunächst wird erst einmal die T-Rechnung gekürzt und sich bei der REGTP beschwert.

Zusammen sind wir stark!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen !

Der 23.05.04 hat sich wohl für diese Schw*firma gelohnt. 
2:44 Min = 25,8190 €

Auch ich dachte erst an einen "Wackelkontakt", dann stutzte ich, weil meine eMails (natürlich Spams) erneut runtergeladen wurden.

Verbindung trennen ? Wo ist das Symbol in der Systray ?
Sofort Kabel gezogen ... zu spät (s.o.)

Rechner runtergefahren, im abgesicherten Modus nach Viren
gescannt, nichts gefunden. 

Gerold


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Ich hhabe soeben das gleiche Problem gehabt - 0900 90001090*

Hi, 

ich habe soeben bemerkt, dass sich bei mir auch dieser Dialer installiert hatte. Nummer 0900 90001090. Was nun? War etwa 15 Minuten online mit dem Dialer. Was kann ich denn tun? Ich habe keinem Vertrag zugestimmt - definitiv nicht. 

Der Betreiber:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0900 - 90001090   

Diensteanbieter: 


QuestNet GmbH
Bretonischer Ring 5 

85630 Grasbrunn   

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Fri Mar 19 09:19:59 UTC+0100 2004
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Noch mal ich*

Hi, ich bin es wieder. Wollen wir uns mal zusammentun und gemeinsam gegen diesen Typ vorgehen. So geht es nicht weiter. 
Wenn ich eine Rechnung bekommen sollte, werde ich diese nicht bezahlen. 
Zunächst kündige ich sofort mal meine Einzugsberechtigung.

So, Ihr könnt mich erreichen unter
[email protected]

Ich warte auf eine Flut von Mails. 
Meldet EUCH !!!

MiB

[MailAddy editiert - NUB´s beachten!]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (13 Juni 2004)

*Ich habe mir diesen 090090001090 auch eingefangen.*

Hi, lasst uns gemeinsam gegen diese Nummer vorgehen. So geht es nicht. Sucht mal nach einer Datei namens loadnew.exe.

Hier meine Mail an die Regulierungsbehörde:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


heute habe auch ich mir trotz Sicherheitsvorkehrungen einen berüchtigten Dialer eingefangen. 
Vorweg ein Hinweis: Ich bin als IT-Spezialist angestellt, kenne mich also mit der Materie recht gut aus. 
Nun, zurück zum Thema: 
Ich wähle mich IMMER mit einen von 1&1 (mein Provider) bereitgestellten Tool namens ProfiDialer ein. Dieses Tool erlaubt nur eine fest voreingestellte Anzahl von Telefonnummer, dioe zur Einwahl bei 1&1 berechtigt sind. Desweiteren habe ich die Firewall ZoneAlarm installiert. Diese "poppt" immer hoch, wenn ein fremdes Programm Zugang zum Internet haben möchte. Ich muss also explizit einen Zugang erlauben.

In dem heutigen Fall allerdings habe ich erst durch ein Ausrufezeichen beim ProfiDialer bemerkt, dass eine Fremdverbindung aufgebaut wurde. Kurz zuvor stockte der Seitenaufbau ein wenig, auch die Festplatte fing an deutlich zu arbeiten. Dadurch wurde ich aufmerksam, und entdeckte nach einer Prüfung, dass eine Internetverbindung mit der Nummer 0900 9000 10 90 aufgebaut wurde. Ich war etwa 15 Minuten online mit dieser Nummer.
Und dies OHNE mein Einverständnis. Ich habe weder online zugestimmt, dass sich eine solche Software bei mir installieren darf, noch dass dies Software sich ins Internet einwählten darf. Desweiteren, was mich wundert, wurde ZoneAlarm nicht fündig. Dies ist noch ein Anzeichen mehr, dass hier bewußt die Auferksamkeit des Anwenders umgangen wird, und dies ist strafbar.

Diese o.g. Nummer ist zwar angemeldet und registriert, trotzdem finden sich in mehreren Foren über Computer- und Dialerbetrug vermehrt Aussagen über diesen Dialer. Alle haben eines gemeinsam: Niemand bemerkte, dass sich ein Dialer eingewählt hatte.  
Hier sind die Links:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5672&highlight=90001090
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5656&highlight=90001090

Der Betreiber der Nummer ist angegeben mit: 

Diensteanbieter: 


QuestNet GmbH
Bretonischer Ring 5 

85630 Grasbrunn   

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Fri Mar 19 09:19:59 UTC+0100 2004 



Hier auch ein Protokoll-Ausschnitt meiner ProfiDialer Software:
13.06.2004 09:19:47:Betriebssystem: Windows XP

13.06.2004 09:19:47rogrammversion: 2.2.0.568

13.06.2004 09:19:49:Zeiten- und Pooltabelle geladen: C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\timetable.dat - C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\pooltable.dat; interne Versionskennung: 29.04.2004 10:55:11

13.06.2004 09:19:49:Benutzer 1611-949 (Tarif 1064) wählt Nummer 030726278701111 im Wahlversuch Nr. 1 von 500.

13.06.2004 09:19:50:Einwahl wird initiiert und erfolgt über Gerät "Windows DFÜ-Verbindung", Geräteeinstellung "AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)" und Verbindungsart "ISDN-Verbindung"

13.06.2004 09:19:58FÜ-Verbindung aufgebaut (Online) - IP: 62.96.38.193 - Einwahlserver IP: 0.0.0.0

13.06.2004 09:20:01:Verbindung hergestellt

13.06.2004 09:34:33:Verbindungstrennung wurde durch den Benutzer eingeleitet: Profi-Dialer-Internet - Geräteeinstellung: AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)

13.06.2004 09:34:33:Verbindungstrennung wird eingeleitet...

13.06.2004 09:34:34FÜ-Verbindung getrennt (offline)

13.06.2004 09:34:34:Verbindung getrennt.

13.06.2004 09:34:35:f*******************************************

13.06.2004 10:57:53:Betriebssystem: Windows XP

13.06.2004 10:57:53rogrammversion: 2.2.0.568

13.06.2004 10:58:06:Zeiten- und Pooltabelle geladen: C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\timetable.dat - C:\Programme\1&1 Internet\Profi-Dialer\pooltable.dat; interne Versionskennung: 29.04.2004 10:55:11

13.06.2004 10:58:06:Benutzer 1611-949 (Tarif 1064) wählt Nummer 021142471111 im Wahlversuch Nr. 1 von 500.

13.06.2004 10:58:06:Einwahl wird initiiert und erfolgt über Gerät "Windows DFÜ-Verbindung", Geräteeinstellung "AVM ISDN Internet (PPP over ISDN)" und Verbindungsart "ISDN-Verbindung"

13.06.2004 10:58:14FÜ-Verbindung aufgebaut (Online) - IP: 213.61.236.60 - Einwahlserver IP: 0.0.0.0

13.06.2004 10:58:17:Verbindung hergestellt

13.06.2004 11:05:51:Verbindung getrennt.

13.06.2004 11:05:55:Es wurde eine Verbindung zur Nummer 090090001090 entdeckt.

13.06.2004 11:18:54:Verbindungstrennung wurde durch den Benutzer eingeleitet: Telefonbucheintrag: call - verwendetes Gerät: AVM NDIS WAN CAPI Treiber

13.06.2004 11:18:54:Verbindungstrennung wird eingeleitet...

13.06.2004 11:18:55FÜ-Verbindung getrennt (offline)

Ich habe ein einziges verdächtiges Programm gefunden, ich füge es dieser Email an. Der Original-Name lautet "loadnew.exe", ich habe es allerdings in umbenannt in "loadnew.exe.txt". Ich kann es nicht hundertprozentig sagen, aber es müsste es sein.

Eine Rechnung habe ich bisher noch nicht bekommen, dies wird wohl bei der nächsten Telekom Rechnung auftreten. Aber ich werde auf keinen Fall die anfallenden Gebühren für diese Verbindung bezahlen.
Bitte überprüfen Sie diesen Sachverhalt im Interesse aller Geshädigten.
Eine Rückmeldung wäre sehr nett. Danke.


----------



## lordali (13 Juni 2004)

*Dialeranwahl 090090001090*

Auch ich habe mir diesen Dialer eingefangen. Unter turbogirl.exe wählt er sich in diese Nr. ein. War 8:39 Minuten in Verbindung für 29,95 incl. MwSt.Werde auch nicht bezahlen. Betrag in der aktuellen Telefonrechnung ausgewiesen. Widerspreche, bevor der Bankeinzug durchgeführt wird, das ist erfahrungsgemäß am einfachsten. Mal sehen, was daraus wird, aber wenn so viele dasselbe Problem feststellten, dürften wir gute Chancen haben. Bin leider kein Fachmann, sondern Otto Normalverbraucher.
Servus aus dem schönen Chiemgau


----------



## James Heinrich (13 Juni 2004)

*Auch die Nummer in der Rechnung!*

:-? Hallo! In meiner letzten Telekomrechnung hatte ich auch die Nummer 090090001090 aufgelistet. Die Dauer 00:00:01. Der Preis 25,8190!!! Ich habe der Telekom geschrieben, dass der Dialer sich unrechtmäßig eingewählt hat und ich den Preis nicht zahlen werde. Ich wurde zu keiner Zeit gefragt oder musste irgendwo zustimmen. Ich habe den restlichen "regulären" Rechnungsbetrag dann überwiesen. Noch keine Antwort bekommen. Ich hatte schon mal einen Dialer, da hat dann Jemand von der Telekom bei mir angerufen und sich entschuldigt, nachdem ich erst genauso reagiert hatte wie jetzt. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und es läuft wieder so oder ähnlich. Über 25 Euro für eine Sekunde sind ja auf jeden Fall kriminell! Für Tipps bin ich auf jeden Fall dankbar!
Schöne Grüße, James Heinrich


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Nummer?

Gerade gemacht auf der Telefonrechnun Juni 2004. Auf meinem Rechner hab ich nicht viel gefunden, aber einen weiteren Verdacht hab ich. Der Dialer hat vor der Anwahl seiner Nummer den 2. ISDN Kanal auf Verfügbarkeit getestet. Dies vermute ich, da eine Sekunde vor seiner Einwahl die AVM Nummer zum Testen der Funktionsfähigkeit der ISDN Karte auf meiner Telefonrechnung steht (030 39984320). Vermutlich bemerkt niemand die Einwahl, da die bestehende Verbindung gar nicht getrennt wird. Kann das jemand bestätigen??

Beste Grüße


----------



## lordali (13 Juni 2004)

*Einheitspreis von 25,819 Euro*

Offensichtlich hat QuestNet einen Einheitspreis von 25,819 + 16 % MwSt = 29,95 !! Bei mir waren es allerdings 8:39 Minuten - immerhin.  Habe zwei Programme gefunden, nämlich das schon von anderen festgestellte bellasDe.exe und turbogirl.exe. Das erste funktioniert nicht mehr. Beim zweiten warnt der Dialer Control prompt.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: Einheitspreis von 25,819 Euro*



			
				lordali schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich hat QuestNet einen Einheitspreis von 25,819 + 16 % MwSt = 29,95 !!


Nur mal so, zur Erinnerung - die QuestNet GmbH ist der Dialerhersteller und diejenige, über deren Server die Abrechnungstechnologie betrieben wird. Die Interaktion selbst kommt über deren Kunden zu stande (z. B. Global Netcom GmbH und von dort aus wiederum z. B. die Universal Boards GmbH & Co. KG).
Für Beiträge (oder besser noch Beweise), die eine parallele Anwendung des ordnugsgemäß registrierten Dialers und missbräuchliche Sessions über diverse Nebendateien nachweisen, wäre ich sehr aufgeschlossen - ggf. bitte per PN!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

@reducal

Wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest und einmal in die Datenbank der REGTP geschat hättest - dann findest du unter der o.g. Rufnummer:

Consul-info B.V Henry Felicia 't Rond 72 2711 BZ Zoetermeer The Netherlands


---------

Warum du nun gerade die Global Netcom GmbH hier ins Spiel bringst erstaunt mich schon sehr.

Schade eigentlich, hatte bisher einen anderen Eindruck von deinen Beiträgen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Nachtrag:

Hast du jemals einen solchen Dialer aus dem haus von Questnet gefunden ?

Hat man dir jemals einen solchen Dialer egal ob PN oder sonnst wie zugeschickt ?

Ich denke nein !

Also was soll das ?

Neulich dieser merkwürdige Vergleich mit der EBS AG und Questnet - heute angebliche Betrugsdialer - und wieder nennst du Questnet und diesmal Global Netcom im Zusammenhang ?

 :-?


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2004)

Moritz als Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hast du jemals einen solchen Dialer aus dem haus von Questnet gefunden ?
> 
> Hat man dir jemals einen solchen Dialer egal ob PN oder sonnst wie zugeschickt ?


@ Moritz
...eben nicht - das ist ja gerade das was einen so irretiert - einige tönen rum, QuestNet hat die fiesen Dinger, die sich "angeblich" selbst einwählen aber den echten Beweis konnte bislang niemand bringen. Nur darauf bezog sich mein Posting.

Wenn ich GN ins Spiel bringe, so nehme ich das gern für die Zukunft wieder etwas mehr zurück. Aber immerhin bist Du/seid Ihr Kunden von QN und die Inhalte haben sehr oft etwas mit den fragestellenden Postern zu tun (deshalb hatte ich auch das "*z. B.*" gesetzt). Die ratsuchenden Poster wissen i. d. R. nur, dass da eine QN im Spiel ist, da (insbesondere seit neuestem) der Registrierungsverpflichtete der Dialer eben M. C. von QN ist.

Was der gestrigen Vergleich (EBS/QN) vom Bretoischen Ring betrifft, so habe ich das 1.) klein geschrieben und 2.) deutlich als Satiere markiert. Sei ehrlich - dieser Zufall ist schon irgendwie brissant. Also, meinem Dafürhalten nach sollte sich niemand auf den Schwanz getreten fühlen  - niemand kann was für seinen Nachbarn.

Mit dieser Stellungnahme sehe ich das Problem als behoben und werde keine weiteren Kommentare öffentlich dazu abgeben.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Ich habe mir diesen 090090001090 auch eingefangen.*

@ MiB199,


```
Der Betreiber der Nummer ist angegeben mit: 

Diensteanbieter: 


QuestNet GmbH 
Bretonischer Ring 5 

85630 Grasbrunn
```

sehr interessanter Beitrag.

QuestNet habe ich in einem anderen Fall so erlebt, dass dort mit Entschiedenheit bestritten wurde, dass QuestNet-Dialer manipuliert werden können. Tenor: "QuestNet ist sauber", der Internet-Dialer ist rechtlich abgenommen und einwandfrei. Fragen Sie bei Familienangehörigen nach ..., unsere Webmaster können das nicht ...,die Staatsanwaltschaft München hat schon in vielen anderen Fällen rechtliche Einwandfreiheit bestätigt, der betreffende Webmaster hat nur geringe Umsätze usw. ...  .

Ich habe schon damals diese - mit großer Überzeugungskraft  -  vorgetragenen Aussagen mit großer Skepsis vernommen.
QuestNet ein Engel unter den Dialer-Anbietern?

Ich bin gespannt auf die weitere Entwicklung in Deinem Fall.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## ollifausd (14 Juni 2004)

*bellasde.exe*

Habe mir alle Beiträge genau durchgelesen, auf Juni-Abrechnung 3xEinwahl 090090001090 (1x19.05 und 2x22.05.04) = 89,85 € für 117 s , das ist der Hammer, habe auch isdn und auf der Abrechnung ist nun mal mein Sohn der Übeltäter, er beteuert seine Unschuld und nachdem ich hier alles so gelesen habe sollte ich ihm wohl glauben...
Kann ich eigentlich den Betrag vorab schon von der Telk.abrechnung abziehen und reklamieren oder wie funzt das so im einzelnen ??
Wäre sehr dankbar über Hinweise.
viele Grüße an alle Geschädigten
olli


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: bellasde.exe*



			
				ollifausd schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kann ich eigentlich den Betrag vorab schon von der Telk.abrechnung abziehen und reklamieren oder wie funzt das so im einzelnen ??
> Wäre sehr dankbar über Hinweise.
> ...


Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (14 Juni 2004)

*Einer für alle, alle für einen*

Hi zusammen, 

danke für die rege Diskussion. Ich warte dann mal auf meine Rechnung, war etwa 15 Minuten drin. Was hatte ich ein Glück. Normalerweise logge ich mich Sonntags morgens ein (XXL Tarif) und lasse den Rechner ganztags laufen. Zufällig bin ich noch mal im Zimmer gewesen, und habe dann gesehen, dass eine Fremdverbindung aufgebaut wurde. Ich konnte also gar nichts bestätigt haben. 

Ich habe leider keine Rechtsschutzversicherung... grrr.

- Hat jemand vor gerichtlich zu klagen?
- Wie wollen wir den weiter vorgehen? Eine Liste alle Betroffener gemeinsam an regtp senden? Oder jeder nochmal einzeln? 
- Auf jeden Fall könnten wir mal alle Adressen austauschen.
Aber nicht hier, sondern nur per Email. 

Danke & lieben Gruß

MiB199

P.S.:[]... 

*[Virenscanner: "post scriptum" trotz Smilies vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*090090001090 - selbstlöschender Dialer*

Hallo!  :cry: 

Ich bin auch ein Geschädigter der im Betreff genannten Rufnummer.
Die Einwahl fand ohne Zustimmung statt, ich hörte nur wie mein modem plötzlich eine neue Verbindung anwählte, ich entfernte so schnell wie möglich das Modemkabel, aber anscheinend war dies nicht schnell genug.
Auf der Telekom-Rechnung wird eine Verbindung zu dieser Rufnummer aufgeführt.
Ich habe den Dialer auf meiner Festplatte unter Laufwerk C: gesehen, allerdings hatte ich nur für ein paar Sekunden das Vergnügen, denn in der nächsten Sekunde hat er sich von selbst gelöscht. Leider konnte ich mir den Namen des Dialer nicht schnell genug merken, und sichern schon gar nicht.

Habe jetzt erstmal nur den Rechnungsbetrag ohne Dialer-Verbindung gezahlt.

Hat jemand vielleicht die gleichen Erfahrungen mit dem selbstlöschenden Dialer gemacht?
Wie kann ich nun beweisen, dass der Dialer drauf war und die Einwahl nicht rechtens war?
Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen solchen selbstlöschenden Dialer schicken?


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## kindacool (14 Juni 2004)

Zu MiB199's Vorschlag:
 Allein in diesem Forum zähle ich  15 Geschädigte in zweieinhalb Wochen.
Kann noch jemand Zahlen aus anderen Foren beitragen ???

Gruß
Kindacool


----------



## GammaRay (14 Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde vorschlagen, bei groups.yahoo.de eine Gruppe zu gründen, um den Erfahrungsaustausch hierüber abzuwickeln. Hat jemand eine yahoo-Id und kann das machen, ich mag mich nicht extra anmelden.

Alternativ können mir mir alle geschädigten eine pn zukommen lassen mit Ihrer e-mail und ich sammle sie und schicke sie dann an alle anderen weiter und wir arbeiten mit e-mail-Verteilern.

Ich klage auf jeden Fall, bzw lasse mir den Mahnbescheid schicken und bin für zur Verfügung stehende Zeugen dankbar.

Gruß

Gammaray


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (14 Juni 2004)

*Gute Idee*

Schau mal in Dein PN-Postfach. Da findest Du meine Adresse.

MiB


----------



## tommy04 (15 Juni 2004)

*Wurde auch abgezockt vom 090090001090*

Hi,
Habe auch gerade die Telefonrechnung bekommen mit der gleichen nummer und dem Betrag für 2 Sekunden 29,95€!
Der Dailer wählte sich auch einfach ohne Zustimmung oder sonstiges ein!
Mi blieb nur schnell den Stecker zu ziehen ich dachte ich wäre schnell genug gewesen aber nun weiß ich ja das nicht!
Denke mal auch das das ein Selbstlöschender Dailer war weil ich ahbe nichts auf dem Rechner!
Bezahle das erstmal auch nicht und sende einen Widerspruch an die Telekomm und Questnet!`
Aber wie nun weiter????


----------



## StIllE (15 Juni 2004)

hallo!

Ich muss mich nun doch wohl leider auch in die Reihe der geschädigten eingliedern. *grml* Ich habe 2mal einen Betrag von ~25€ auf der Rechnung vom Mai, immer für ein paar Minuten. Ich bin mir auch 100% sicher das ich nichts  bestätigt habe. Leider kann ich hier auch inzwischen nichts mehr finden, was irgendwie nach Dialer aussähe. Bin nun etwas ängstlich geworden, weil ich ganz gerne Beweise gesichert hätte. Hat irgendwer von euch schon weiter Probleme bekommen? 

Gruß StIllE


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juni 2004)

Der wirkliche Ärger geht ja erst los, wenn nach der x-ten Mahnung vom Dialer-Betreiber und Einschaltung eines ordentlichen Inkassobüros ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid in der Post auftaucht (unbedingt widersprechen!)!
Das wäre dann die Vorstufe zur Klage durch den Dialerbetreiber.

Wer keine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat und kalte Füße bekommt, kann ja schlicht und einfach vorher noch bezahlen...
Ob allerdings bei der hier von allen geschilderten Sachlage es dem Dialerbetreiber gelingt, vor Gericht zu beweisen, daß seine Forderungen berechtigt sind, darf bezweifelt werden !
(Wahrscheinlich wird es auch deswegen gar nicht so weit kommen und der Betreiber hat sich von Anfang an darauf verlassen, daß viele einfach ihre Telefonrechnung ungekürzt bezahlen und möglichst viele weitere durch Mahnungen und Inkassobüro weich werden.)

Ich würde einfach erstmal abwarten, was pasiert und diesen thread weiterverfolgen...

Gruß
Kindacool


----------



## kindacool (15 Juni 2004)

Sorry, war nicht angemeldet!

Kindadämlich !


----------



## Tibby (16 Juni 2004)

*Ebenfalls abgezockt von 0900900010910*

Hallo Leute!

Bin kürzlich auch Opfer eines QuestNet-Dialers geworden.
Er installierte sich ohne Nachfrage bzw. Bestätigung, kappte meine bestehende Internetverbindung und wählte sich gleich neu ein.
Zum Glück bemerkte ich die Neueinwahl noch und zog sofort das Kabel aus meinem Modem...aber leider zu spät wie sich herausstellen sollte.
Habe den Dialer dann aus meinem System gelöscht - unter der Annahme dass er sich nicht eingewählt hatte - und leider keine Beweise gesichert.

Am Sonntag kamm dann die böse Überraschung - laut Rechnung dauerte die Verbindung zur Nummer 090090001090 nur 20s und kostete 25,81€ o. Mwst. *Grummel*

Welche Möglichkeiten seht ihr? Soll ich lieber die Überweisung zurücknehmen und den korrigierten Betrag überweisen oder zuerst bei der Telekom schriftlich reklamieren?

Achja - Ist es eigentlich immer noch so wie früher, dass man für die Sperrung der "Service"-Nummern bei der Telekom eine einmalige UND ein monatliche Gebühr bezahlen muss? :x 

Mfg,
Tibby


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

Bei mir genau dasselbe. 24 Sekunden hab ich auf der Telefonrechnung für netto 25,8190 €. Hab auch gedacht, dass ich rechtzeitig den Stecker ziehen konnte. Und Norton weist bei mir nur noch die javainfo.exe aus. :x

Hab über die T***kom erstmal geregelt, dass nur der Betrag ohne diesen Posten gezahlt wird. Und jetzt lehne ich mich zurück und harre der Dinge, die da kommen - wenn sie kommen.

Und wenn sie kommen, hab ich eine Überraschung für Questnet oder wahlweise deren Kunden: Rechtsschutz, und mehrere Anwälte...  :evil:


----------



## kindacool (16 Juni 2004)

@Tibby:

Eine feste Sperrung von bestimmten Rufnummern berechnet die TELEKOM einmalig mit € 9,90 !

Gruß
Kindacool


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (16 Juni 2004)

Hi Leute, 

die Opfergemeinde wird von Tag zu Tag grösser.  :evil: 

Was haltet Ihr denn davon, hier mal WISO, FRONTAL oder sonst ein Medium einzuschalten? Ich kenne einen Kontakt bei Sat1. Auch interessant wäre die Sendung Marktinfo im WDR. Oder doch eie Computerzeitschrift?  :argue: 

Ich würde auch ein "Musterschreiben" verfassen, und an alle senden. 
Dafür bräuchte ich aber von jedem Geschädigten die Adresse. Die Masse macht es halt. 

P.S.: Ich hatte schon einmal die Presse eingeschaltet, wegen einer Reise bei einem Reiseveranstalter, der nicht auf Reklamationen zahlen wollte, obwohl durch Bilder, Video und Zeugen dies bestätigt wurde. Und hatte dann eine Einladung vom WDR für die Live-Sendung Marktinfo, und ein Gespräch mit einem Kollegen von SAT1. Ein Versuch wäre es wert.   

MiB199


----------



## kindacool (16 Juni 2004)

Hallo MiB199,

habe Dir insofern schon ein wenig vorgegriffen, da ich bei einer öffentlichen Computerikone eine Frage zu einem seiner Programme hatte. Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich auf 090090001090 hingewiesen und angefragt, ob dieser Dialer schon irgendwie aufgefallen ist. Auch auf diesen thread habe ich hingewiesen und darauf, daß auch andere Nummern wie 090090001087 ähnliche Überraschungen parat haben.

Bin schon auf die Antwort gespannt...

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

kindacool schrieb:
			
		

> :gruebel: ....Computerikone Peter Huth.....



 :stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

Auch mich hat dieser Dialer (090090001090) erwischt. Ganz unvermittelt beim Recherchieren unter Google. Plötzlich hat das Modem angefangen zu piepsen und ich hab sofort den Stecker gezogen. Auf der Mai-Rechnung der Telekom 25,82 Euro + MWSt. für 0 Einheiten. 
Der Dialer hat die Modemeinstellungen so verändert, dass der Lautsprecher ausgeschalten bleibt, besonders fies!!
Habe Einspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt, die Regulierungsbehörde per Mail informiert und Strafanzeige erstattet. 
Habe außer der Telefonrechnung leider keinerlei Beweise da ich das System umgehend aufgeräumt habe. Stehe aber als Zeuge für ein Verfahren gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smigel (16 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Plötzlich hat das Modem angefangen zu piepsen und ich hab sofort den Stecker gezogen.
> 
> Der Dialer hat die Modemeinstellungen so verändert, dass der Lautsprecher ausgeschalten bleibt, besonders fies!!



Wie denn nun ? :-?


----------



## GammaRay (16 Juni 2004)

Liebe mitgeschädigten Gäste,
bitte nicht anonym posten, sondern kurz anmelden und dann pn mit eurer email an mich.
Ich nehme Euch dann in den Mailverteiler der geschädigten mit auf und wir können uns Zeitnahe abstimmen.

Vinceremos

GammaRay


----------



## apofix (16 Juni 2004)

*noch ein geschädigter*



			
				GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe mitgeschädigten Gäste,
> bitte nicht anonym posten, sondern kurz anmelden und dann pn mit eurer email an mich.
> Ich nehme Euch dann in den Mailverteiler der geschädigten mit auf und wir können uns Zeitnahe abstimmen.
> 
> Vinceremos



questnet geschädigt.6 einwahlen ,von1sec bis 30 min,je 25.819 euro+mwst,nie bewusst eingewählt,beschwerde bei RegTP,einzugsermächigung storniert,zahle nur excl.prs nummern,schliesse mich jeder sammelklage an.vor einem monat (aprilrechnung)hat mir eine freundliche dame der telekom jede 0190 und 0900 nr gesperrt,nach diesem desaster (mai rechnung)erklärte mir ein nicht so freundlicher herr der telekom,dass die nummer rechtmaessig registriert sei,ausserdem eine sperrung von service nummern technisch nicht möglich sei,wenn sie erstens über eine telefonanlage laufe und zweitens über das internet ginge.internet zugänge hätten nichts mit der telekom zu tun.für sicherheit im netz hätte man selbst zu sorgen.(das nur für jene ,die glaubten ,mit einer sperre der 0900 nr wäre alles geritzt


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*Auch ich bin betroffen von Quest Net*

Hallo, heute kam meine Telefonrechnung. Angeblich waren wir 1 Min und 27 sec unter der Nummer Quest net 090090000986  für sage und schreibe 25,819 €.
Da ich meinen Internetverlauf regelmäßig lösche, weiß ich nicht wie ich da was finden soll.
Hat einer einen Tipp für mich?

Bei der Telekom erhielt ich die Auskunft, wenn der Dialer registiert ist bei der Regulierungsbehörde könnte man nichts machen!!  Und das ist dieser ja!! :evil:


----------



## Dino (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: noch ein geschädigter*



			
				apofix schrieb:
			
		

> ...schliesse mich jeder sammelklage an...



...Jehova...Sammelklage is' nich' in Deutschland!

Und die von Dir geschilderten Weisheiten des unfreundlichen Herrn sind schlichtweg...

Blödsinn!

Wenn 0190 und 0900 gesperrt sind, ist eine Einwahl nicht mehr möglich! Sch...egal, wie, wodurch und warum eine solche Nummer gewählt wird.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: noch ein geschädigter*



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn!


...sogar Riesenschmarrn. Aber apofix, hast Du eine Bestätigung der Sperre vom April schriftlich erhalten? Wenn ja (und das wäre normal), dann kommt für den Schaden die T-Com auf, wenn Du die Sperre nicht zwischenzeitlich wieder hast aufheben lassen. Wenn nein, dann hat die Hotlinemitarbeiterin was versabbelt und Du bist der/die gelackmeierte.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2004)

*Re: Auch ich bin betroffen von Quest Net*



			
				iris schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, heute kam meine Telefonrechnung. Angeblich waren wir 1 Min und 27 sec unter der Nummer Quest net 090090000986  für sage und schreibe 25,819 €.
> Da ich meinen Internetverlauf regelmäßig lösche, weiß ich nicht wie ich da was finden soll.
> Hat einer einen Tipp für mich?
> 
> Bei der Telekom erhielt ich die Auskunft, wenn der Dialer registiert ist bei der Regulierungsbehörde könnte man nichts machen!!  Und das ist dieser ja!! :evil:



Schau doch mal unter Windows ob dort ein Ordner Coder vorhanden ist.


----------



## Klaus K (17 Juni 2004)

Hallo,bin auch geschädigt.Habe auch über XXL gesurft und mitten in der Zeit von über 9h die Nr. 090090001090 für 30min zum" Vorzugspreis" von 25,819EUR.Einen Zacken schärfer ist bei mir aber der 31.05.04 , mit der gleichen Nr., wobei NIEMAND !!! tel. oder mit dem Rechner im Netz war, und trotzdem auf der Rechnung 25,819EUR.


----------



## Hades (17 Juni 2004)

Hi Leute nachdem heut die Rechnung gekommen ist und ich mit meinen eltern einen hefftigen streit hatte wer diese nummer angewählt , und jeder beteuerete das er es nich war , bin ich nach einigem suchen auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden . hab dann auch suchen lassen wem diese nummer gehört 

Da kam die meldung : 


Diensteanbieter: 


QuestNet GmbH
Bretonischer Ring 5 

85630 Grasbrunn   

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Fri Mar 19 09:19:59 UTC+0100 2004 


und auf der rechnung ein betrag von( den wohl schon bekannten ) 25,819 € , und angeblich 30 min online


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

wie auch schon oben genannt bei klaus k 
ich schreibe mal die zeit dazu 9.02 uhr


----------



## kindacool (17 Juni 2004)

*30 Minuten ?*

@ all:
Scheint im thread noch nirgends zu stehen, aber der Servicemensch bei der Telekom sagte mir freundlicherweise noch, daß die Anwahl der Nummer 090090001090 "blockweise" in 30 Minuten-Schritten abgerechnet wird. Die tatsächliche Verweilzeit ist also innerhalb der ersten 30 Minuten völlig unerheblich... (innerhalb der zweiten 30 Minuten auch... innerhalb der dritten 30 Minuten auch...  :lol: )

Gruß
Kindacool

P.S.: Ich zähle mittlerweile 25 Geschädigte in diesem thread !


----------



## GammaRay (17 Juni 2004)

> P.S.: Ich zähle mittlerweile 25 Geschädigte in diesem thread !



...von denen sich erst erst sieben in für weitere Kontaktaufnahme gemeldet haben.

Gemeinsam sind wir stärker!

Also pn an mich oder kindacool mit einer validen email-Adresse (oder habt ihr die Überweisung für Questnet schon ausgefüllt?)

GammaRay


----------



## kindacool (17 Juni 2004)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinsam sind wir stärker!
> 
> Also pn an mich oder kindacool mit einer validen email-Adresse (oder habt ihr die Überweisung für Questnet schon ausgefüllt?)
> 
> GammaRay



...und auf alle Fälle bei der Regtp beschweren ! Je massiver und auffälliger die Beschwerden zu einer bestimmten Nummer bei der Behörde niederprasseln, desto eher wird etwas geschehen !!! Wenn sich nur ein halbes Dutzend Geschädigter beklagen, wird da niemand in Wallung kommen, wenn sich aber die 090090001090 wie ein Hautausschlag in deren email-Postfach verhält, könnte immerhin jemand auf die Idee kommen, daß da Handlungsbedarf ist !

Falls irgendjemand nicht den Nerv hat, daß bis zum Ende durchzuziehen, so wie ich (!), der kann ja notfalls immer noch irgendwann innerhalb des Mahnverfahrens zahlen, bevor ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt. 

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Hades (17 Juni 2004)

Ich habe gammaray meine  mail geschickt und habe langsam die schnauze gestrichen voll . denn ich sehe niht ein für so ein scheiß zu zahlen !


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: Ich hhabe soeben das gleiche Problem gehabt - 0900 90001*



			
				MiB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe soeben bemerkt, dass sich bei mir auch dieser Dialer installiert hatte. Nummer 0900 90001090. Was nun? War etwa 15 Minuten online mit dem Dialer. Was kann ich denn tun? Ich habe keinem Vertrag zugestimmt - definitiv nicht.
> 
> ...




Hi,
habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung der TELEKOM AG bzgl. 090090001087 und 090090001090  erhalten. Die Einwahl dieser Dialer läuft vollkommen verdeckt (Ausschaltung der 'Quietsch'-Geräusche des Modems und Umgehung der manuellen IE-Einwahl-Kontrolle).
Ich kann nur raten:
1. Beträge von der Telefonrechnung abziehen und diesbzgl. Widerspruch bei der TELEK** einlegen.
2. Einzugsermächtigung bei der TELEK** kündigen - den Leuten sollte bewußt werden, für wen sie Inkasso betreiben.
3. Daten der Dialer-Anbieter = Geschäftspartner der TELEK**  von der TELEK** einfordern.
4. ggf. nach Prüfung des Sachverhaltes und Prüfung der Höhe der Forderung möglicherweise Strafanzeige gegen den Anbieter stellen.

Kennt jemand den 'menschlichen Hintergrund' der QuestNet GmbH?
Name + Anschrift des Eigentümers?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: Ich hhabe soeben das gleiche Problem gehabt - 0900 90001*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand den 'menschlichen Hintergrund' der QuestNet GmbH? Name + Anschrift des Eigentümers?



 siehe hier  und (mit vielen teilweise auch irreführenden Zusatzinfos  )  hier und weitere , insbesondere (offiziell)  hier


----------



## Dino (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: Ich hhabe soeben das gleiche Problem gehabt - 0900 90001*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand den 'menschlichen Hintergrund' der QuestNet GmbH?
> Name + Anschrift des Eigentümers?



Guggsu ma hia!


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: Ich hhabe soeben das gleiche Problem gehabt - 0900 90001*



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol:

Eigentümer einer GmbH sind höchstens die Gesellschafter - und die sind im Impressum (naturgemäß) nicht angegeben ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

s.o. ist laut Handelsregister GF

 hier


----------



## oneforyou (17 Juni 2004)

*bellasde*

hallo,
habe auch den bellasde beobachtet, wie er sich einwählte.
habe die Leitung getrennt, aber zu spät.
hatte den dialer in Quarantäne von adware.
leiderist er nicht mehr zu finden, hies aber 
jhsF102.bat in Windows\temp
dies startete die datei bellasde.exe

jetzt nichts mehr zuu finden

mfg
oneforyou


----------



## Klaus K (17 Juni 2004)

*090090001090 Dialer wiederhergestellt.*

Die *.bat Dateien in C:\Windows\Temp werden direkt von den Dialern erstellt. -> Dialer kopiert sich in C:\windows\temp, ruft sich selbst auf, erzeugt eine Verbindung, beendet sich und die BATCH Datei wird ausgeführt, diese löscht per DOS-COMMAND (Befehl: del) die Dialer.exe .

bellasDE.exe -> OriginalDateiname: Krass.exe, Produktname: Krass Module. Ihr könnt euch die Englische Demo von [email protected] Recovery for Windows von Http://www.file-recovery.net runterziehen, läuft 30 Tage lang. Wenn ihr es startet und ein Diskettenlaufwerk habt müßt ihr 'ne disk einlegen (etwas fehlerhaft geschrieben), danach klickt ihr auf eure C: Festplatte, das Programm startet einen sofort einen Such-Vorgang. Wenn er abgeschlossen ist geht ihr auf ins c:\windows\temp Verzeichnis und sucht nach den Dialern -> dann klickt ihr auf "Recover" wählt die Festplatte und Verzeichnis aus, in welchem die Datei wiederhergestellt werden soll und schon habt ihr sie.

Damit sich die Datei nicht wieder von selbst löscht, müßt ihr im Explorer gehen und den Dialer einmal mit der Rechtenmaustaste anklicken und bei Schreibschutz ein kreuz machen und auf OK klicken.  8)


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

http://www.one2pay.com/02dialer.asp#

Ein HTML-Dialer, darauf hat die Welt schon lange gewaret. Offiziell soll das Angebot nun so funktionieren - macht Euch mal darüber Eure Gedanken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.one2pay.com/02dialer.asp#
> 
> Ein HTML-Dialer, darauf hat die Welt schon lange gewaret. Offiziell soll das Angebot nun so funktionieren - macht Euch mal darüber Eure Gedanken.



whois gemacht? Ach, der MC, der schon wieder...


----------



## Dialeropfer (17 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*

Hallo zusammen,
mich hats leider auch erwischt.
Wie ich hier lesen kann, prüfen einige von euch rechtliche Schritte gegen den "holländische Consul". Würde mich dort gerne anschließen, da ich nicht über eine Rechtschutzversicherung verfüge. Stehe auch als Zeuge gerne zur Verfügung.
Noch einen Tipp. Habe bei der Tele*** Einsruch gegen die entsprechende Position eingelegt und mir wurde versichert, dass der entsprechende Teilbetrag nicht per Lastschrift mit eingezogen würde.
Das war leider nicht so.
Darum kann ich nur jedem von euch raten, der Telek** die Einzugsermächtigung zu entziehen und den Rechnungsbetrag abzüglich des Consul-Hornorars zu überweisen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie und wo ich mich online bei der RegTP über den Dialer beschweren kann.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.one2pay.com/02dialer.asp#
> Ein HTML-Dialer, darauf hat die Welt schon lange gewaret. Offiziell soll das Angebot nun so funktionieren - macht Euch mal darüber Eure Gedanken.



wenn ein dialer fair ist, ists mir wurscht, wie er funktioniert [selbst wenn's ein fair dialer ist]. Insofern sind auch Spekulationen über die beteiligten Firmen immer unter dem Vorbehalt zu lesen, dass die Berichte über "seltsame Verhaltensweisen" auch stimmen...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				Dialeropfer schrieb:
			
		

> Noch einen Tipp. Habe bei der Tele*** Einsruch gegen die entsprechende Position eingelegt und mir wurde versichert, dass der entsprechende Teilbetrag nicht per Lastschrift mit eingezogen würde.
> Das war leider nicht so.


Das war kaum zu erwarten, weil die Abbuchung automatisiert erfolgt und der Forderungsbetrag im Computer gespeichert war. Geh zur Bank und lass die Lastschrift zurückbuchen. Überweise zugleich den um den strittigen Betrag gekürzten Betrag manuell.


----------



## Counselor (18 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das war kaum zu erwarten, weil die Abbuchung automatisiert erfolgt und der Forderungsbetrag im Computer gespeichert war.


Herr Oberlehrer: Warum erzählt die Hotline was anderes?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

@KLaus K

hast du mal einen hash-Wert von deiner bellasde.exe, es scheint da mehrere Versionen zu geben.


@all
Bei mir war das so, daß ich zusammen mit der bellasde einen Trojaner gekriegt habe (Antivir: TR/SysupFour). Es sollten alle Ihr System diesbezüglich durchchecken. Wäre vielleicht auch eine Idee bezüglich der unklaren Einwahlen.

Gruß
G.


----------



## GammaRay (18 Juni 2004)

> @KLaus K
> 
> hast du mal einen hash-Wert von deiner bellasde.exe, es scheint da mehrere Versionen zu geben.
> 
> ...



Meins
...wie war das mit dem einloggen?


----------



## hafner (18 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*

Liebe 090090001090-Mitgeschädigten,
offensichtlich ist bei der Polizei doch schon einiges in Bewegung gesetzt. Schickt doch bitte euer Statement, wie die Sache bei euch gelaufen ist und was es gekostet hat, an GammaRay oder mich (PN), wenn ihr das Verfahren (als Zeugen) unterstützen wollt oder erstattet selbst Anzeige bei eurer Polizeiwache (mit Hinweis auf die bereits angelaufenen Verfahren).
Nur so kann man diesen Machenschaften das Handwerk legen!
ch


----------



## Insider (18 Juni 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				hafner schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so kann man diesen Machenschaften das Handwerk legen!


Eure kleine Bürgerwehr in allen Ehren - aber das ist (zumindest bei Strafanzeigen) so nicht richtig. Wenn sich ein Widerspruchsführer auf einen fremden Vorgang beruft, dann verfälscht das u. U. die Anfangsermittlungen und das Ende vom Lied ist ein wildes Hin- und Hergeschiebe der Anzeigen bei den Behörden. Zuständig für jede einzelne Anzeige in diesem Fall ist (derzeit) die örtliche Polizei/StA, wo die Internetsession statt fand. das gilt solange, bis der tatsächliche Tatort ermittelt wurde. Man beachte, dass lt. Datenbank der RegTP ein Unternehmen mit offensichtlich ausländischem Sitz verantwortlich ist - der eingetragene Registrierungsverpflichtete ist nicht zwingend der Verantwortliche für die missbräuchliche Dialeranwendung, auch wenn die registrierte Nummer über dessen Firma läuft.

Die gemeinschaftliche Beschwerdeführung bei der RegTP erscheint mir auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Myhawk Phoenix (18 Juni 2004)

Bin auch ein betroffener dieser schweinerei. Heute hab ich die Telekom Rechnung erhalten und mit erschrecken diese nummer (090090001090) darauf gefunden. Ich finde das ja eine frechheit. Aber ich ewrde auf jeden fall dafür sorgen das das geklärt wird ich werde als erstes mal bei der Telekomm beschwerde einreichen und dann auch noch die 0190 und 0900 nummern speren lassen. Wenn es eine massen klage gibt bin auch dabei damit muss schluss sein.

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## swenundnadine (18 Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Wir haben heute eine "nette" Rechnung der Telekom erhalten. Bei uns steht ebenfalls drauf "3 Verbindungen zum PRS" für die wir jeweils 25,8190 € bezahlen sollen. Und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass das für uns eine Menge Geld ist, würden wir gerne was dagegen tun?!
habe auch schon bei der Telekom angerufen, aber dort wurde uns gesagt, dass wir den Betrag auf keinen Fall von der Rechnung abziehen dürfen, da es nicht in ihrer Verantwortung liegt aber trotzdem direkt über ihre Rechnung läuft. Wenn wir den Betrag also abziehen, würden wir eine Mahnung durch die Telekom bekommen. Firma zu der Nummer ist angeblich nicht bekannt oder wurde uns wohl aus Datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht gegeben...
Bitte helft uns....


----------



## Albatrozer (18 Juni 2004)

*090090001087 Dialer*

Hallo Gammaray und auch die anderen Betroffenen.
Auch ich habe mir diesen Dialer eingefangen und es heute mit der neuen Telefonrechnung erfahren.Zwei Einwahlen von je 1.01 Minuten bzw. 45 sec zu je 25 Euro!
 Ich werde jetzt erstmal in Widerspruch zu der T-com Rechnung gehen und mehr Informationen zu der betreffenden Nummer einfordern. Ausserdem habe ich mich mit einer Kolleginn aus unserem Hause besprochen, sie ist Schuldnerberaterin. Sie gibt mir Montag mehr Informationen. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich an der Zahlung vorbei komme. Eine gerichtliche Intervention ist für mich fragwürdig weil es einfach teuer werden kann mit einem Anwalt gegen die Sache zu arbeiten.
Ich bin auch an Euren Erfahrungen interessiert und würde mich über Mails zu dem Thema freuen !

Albatrozer


----------



## Don Martin (18 Juni 2004)

Nachdem ich heute meine Telefonrechnung mit dem hier in Frage stehenden Dailer geöffnet habe, muß ich mich wohl auch mit zu den Betroffenen zählen. Dauer 1 Sek. Kosten 25,87 Euro - schönen Dank.

Ich habe noch nie einen Dailer gehabt und am betreffenden Tag nichts ungewöhnliches bemerkt. 

Da es zu dem Dailer ja schon einiges gibt, ist meine generelle Frage, ob jemand mal eine Zusammenfassung der aktuellen Erkenntnisse bringen könnte. Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust den Mist zu bezahlen. Wie ist vorzugehen und was ist zu erwarten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (19 Juni 2004)

HALLO AN ALLE GESCHÄDIGTEN. 

BITTE MELDET EUCH AN UND KONTAKTIERT 

GAMMARAY oder KINDACOOL oder mich !!!! 

Jeweils mit EMAIL & ADRESSE und die Höhe der Kosten, welche gezahlt 
werden soll. 

Mich würde interessieren, ... 
1. ... WER HAT SCHON ANZEIGE ERSTATTET??? 
2. ... WER HAT GEKLAGT??? 
3. ... KANN MAN SICH BEI DEM EINSPRUCH AN DIE TEL*** AUF EIN URTEIL ODER AKTENZEICHEN BERUFEN??? Speziel im Hinblich auf diesen Anbieter? 

Ich muss demjenigen Recht geben der sagte: Für 30 Euro soll ich klagen? Das ist richtig, für den einzelnen ist es zu viel Arbeit und wird auch zu teuer, deswegen müssen wir gemeinsam da ran gehen. 

MiB


----------



## dotshead (19 Juni 2004)

Warum wunder ich mich bei dir IT-Spezialisten nicht, dass Du dir einen Dialer einfängst, wenn Du nicht mal in der Lage bist einfachste Nutzungsbedingungen zu lesen. Schon mal in den Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen, dass Multipostings hier nicht erlaubt sind? Oder einfach auf  Abschicken geklickt ohne vorher zu lesen?


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2004)

Maio dotti, sei nicht so unfreundlich - die Jungs versuchen doch auch nur das Beste aus der Situation mit einem durchaus zweifelhaften Phänomen zu machen. Und dass hier nicht alle Profis (wie Du z. B.) sind, sollte jeder akzeptieren.


----------



## dotshead (19 Juni 2004)

Ich bin immer freundlich.  :holy:  Nur wenn ein User es schafft bei 9 Beiträgen 5 quasi Doppelpostings zu schaffen, mach ich mir doch schon meine Gedanken und darf doch dann wohl auch darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (19 Juni 2004)

@dotshead: Nutzungsbesdingungen, richtig, stimmt. Trotzdem kann man dies anders formulieren - und nicht beleidigend. Aber wenn es Dir gut tut.. will ich Dich davon nicht abhalten.  :bigcry: 
Einen schönen Tag noch. 
MiB199


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

Meine Rückfrage an MiB bleibt die gleiche (vgl. Multiposting http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=61953#61953):

Hmmmm  :gruebel:

Was sollen denn die ausführlichen Infos bewirken? Statistische Erhebungen?
Denn: So ohne weiteres lässt sich nicht "gemeinsam" vorgehen ...

Der Hintergrund und Sinn dieses Aufrufs ist mir nicht erklärlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (19 Juni 2004)

Nein, es gibt keine statistische Erhebungen. 

Wie schon gesagt, dann macht doch einen besseren Vorschlag, nicht nur Kritik üben... 

MiB


----------



## virenscanner (19 Juni 2004)

@MiB199
Vielleicht könntest Du den Lesern hier den Sinn Deines Aufrufes darlegen?


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon gesagt, dann macht doch einen *besseren* Vorschlag, nicht nur Kritik üben...


Darum geht's in meiner Frage: Besser als was?


----------



## kindacool (19 Juni 2004)

@all, die gegen MIB wettern:
Also ich finde es schon beruhigend, zu wissen, daß auch andere das Problem haben und dagegen vorgehen. Und natürlich bin ich dann auch daran interessiert zu erfahren, wie die Sache verläuft.

Zum Thema Multipostings:
Das kann sehr ärgerlich sein - ohne Zweifel ! Allerdings hat man auch in jedem Forum das Phänomen, daß auf Seite 8 jemand etwas fragt, was auf Seite 2 schon explizit beantwortet wurde. Im Umkehrschluß: Wenn man will, daß wirklich alle einem Aufruf folgen, der zu einer Problemlösung führen könnte (!), dann ist es vielleicht auch eine gute Idee, diesen Aufruf auch an mehreren Stellen des threads zu posten ! 


Außerdem hat MIB noch einen wichtigen Punkt angesprochen: "Für 30 Euro lohne es sich ja nicht..." genau deswegen funktioniert die Masche mit den Abzock-Dialern, genau deswegen bleiben die Betreiber viel zu lange unbehelligt und genau deswegen lohnt es sich für sie unter dem Strich, weil es die Masse macht !!!

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## virenscanner (20 Juni 2004)

> ...und dagegen vorgehen


Bleibt die Frage: *Wie* will MiB199 "dagegen" "vorgehen"? Und um wen handelt es sich bei MiB199, dem die "Opfer" ihre Real-Adressdaten geben sollen? Ich erwarte hierze keine Antworten, aber eine Erklärung zum "Sinn des Aufrufes" fände ich nicht "verkehrt".


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (20 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ehrlich gesagt bin ich erstaunt, dass meine Initiative so viel negative Resonanz erfährt.  :argue:  

Ich kann dem Misstrauen einiger Diskussionspartner hier Verständnis entgegenbringen. Man weiss ja schließlich nie, wer der Poster in Wirklichkeit ist. Ich könnte ja auch der Geschäftsführer von QuestNet sein - natürlich könnte man es auch umkehren und sagen, diejenigen die gegen mich wettern, könnte diese sein. Man weiss es nicht.  :roll:  

Alle, die nun Zweifel an meiner Person wägen, bitte ich mir eine PN zu senden. :unbekannt: :unbekannt: :unbekannt: :unbekannt: 

*Zum Grund meines Aufrufes: *
Ich möchte gerne erfahren, wieviele User betroffen sind, und wie hoch die Bereicherung für QuestNet ist. Mit der Erlaubnis der jeweiligen würde ich gerne bei meinem Einspruch bei der Telekom diese nennen. Ich weiss nicht ob dies was bringen mag, aber ein Versuch ist es wert. Es gibt keinerlei Spam, Statistiken, oder Weitergabe an Dritte Personen! Dies möchte ich hier ausdrücklich betonen. 

*@Virenscanner: *
Bitte schaue in Dein Postfach, ich habe Dir geschrieben und meine Kontaktadresse genannt - sowie einige Referenzen.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass wir uns hier wieder mit dem eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads beschäftigen.

*By the way:* Wenn ich ehrlich bin wollte ich die Mehrfach Posts gar nicht. Ich hatte Probleme mit dem Verständnis beim Posten... Sorry.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

MiB


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo.
Durch Zufall bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen. Zum Glück, denn jetzt weiss ich, dass ich nicht allein mit diesem ominösen Dialer dastehe.
Ich soll laut T-Rechnung die Nummer 090090001090 am 19.05.04 ca. 15 Min. angewählt haben. Dafür wurden mir 26 Euro in Rechnung gestellt.
Wie schon viele hier berichtet haben, habe ich auch keinen Dialer finden können. Anitvir hat allerdings den Trojaner Sysup* gefunden.
Der Dialer hat sich von mir unbemerkt eingewählt ohne die Verbindung zu trennen. Kein Bestätigungsfenster, keine Informationen. 
Ich denke auch das er den B-Kanal benutzt hat.
Keiner sollte die entstandenenn Kosten bezahlen müssen, da dieses Vorgehen hochkriminell ist. Wir sollten alle zusammen vorgehen gegen diesen Anbieter (Questnet oder wie auch immer er heissen mag).
Wie kann dieser Anbieter gegen uns vorgehen wenn er selber illegale Methoden benutzt. Es gibt doch mittlerweile so viele Beweise und Erfahrungsberichte hier.
Das Recht ist doch hier auf unserer Seite. Sonst kann man nur an der Rechtsprechung in D wirklich zweifeln.
Übrigens wurde mir eine Nummer dieses Anbieters von der Telekom gegeben. Die Nummer lautet: 080020805000
Unter dieser Nummer meldet sich aber niemand. Es klingelt nur. Kann es sein das man hier auch schon abgezockt wird? Eventuell auf eine 0900er Nummer verbunden wird? Ist das bei 0800er Nummern möglich?
Ich hoffe wir halten in diesem Fall alle zusammen.

Gruß 
Dreamwarrior


----------



## wombat (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo,
nachdem die Telekom mir am 18.06.04 meine Rechnung zugestellt hat, wurde ich ebenfalls mit 3 Abrechnungen zu EUR 25,8190 beglückt. Zweimal die 090090001090 und 1x 090090001087. Macht in der Summe für 146sec EUR 77,46+16% Mwst. Ich werde erstmal Widerspruch einlegen (schriftlich) und betonen das ich alle anderen Beträge selbstverständlich bezahle. Geht die Telekom nicht darauf ein, dann lasse ich die Rechnung zurückbuchen und überweise nur den "rechtmäßigen" Betrag. Bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschwere ich mich auch über diese "Dienstleister".

Was mir auffällt ist das bei vielen Usern der Vorgang immer gleich ist. Die aktuelle Verbindung wird unterbrochen und diese Dialerverbindung aufgebaut. Dann folgt das hektische Steckerziehen und später fragt man sich, was wohl bloß mit dem Modem los ist, denn das ist ab dem Zeitpunkt vom Piepsen geheilt. Ein Fenster zum "JA" Klick, wie es doch eigentlich erscheinen muß hat auch niemand gesehen. 
Bin gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungen!


----------



## Dreamwarrior (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffenen,

Mich würde nochmal interessieren wie sich dieser Dialer überhaupt installieren konnte.
Es würde doch praktisch nur mit aktiviertem Active X oder Java funktionieren, oder?
Bitte klärt mich doch da mal auf. Irgendwann muss doch der Download gestartet worden sein.
Wann wählt sich denn der Dialer ein? Rein zufällig nachdem man sich den Virus bzw. den Dialer eingefangen hat. Wählt er sich in folgenden Sitzungen sporadisch wieder ein oder nur einmalig?
Der Dialer an sich soll sich ja wieder von der Festplatte löschen wie ich aus den vorherigen Beiträgen entnommen habe.
Auf welchen Internetseiten fängt man sich diesen Dialer ein?

Wenn die Regtp dem Dialer die Lizenz entzieht entfallen dann die Forderungen auf Seiten der Telekom?
30 Tage kann man ja den geforderten Betrag einbehalten bevor eine Mahnung verschickt wird. Ich habe den Betrag auf jeden Fall von der Rechnung abziehen lassen.
Die Regtp müßte sich also mal etwas beeilen. Wie schnell ist die Regtp beim Entzug von Lizenzen denn gewöhnlich?
Ich hoffe alle hier haben sich schon über diese Nummer (0900190001090) beschwert.
Es ist auf jeden Fall Eile geboten.

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## silloni (21 Juni 2004)

*auch betroffen*

hallo!

auch meine telefonrechnung erfreute mich mit einer 090090001090 abrechnung von ca. 30 euro für 1:33 min.

da ich den rechner regelmäßig "reinige" habe ich abgesehen von 2 cookies die mit dem zeitpunkt korrelieren und vielleicht mit dem dialerdownloadinstall zusammenhängen, NIX.

:-(

da ich aber augenscheinlich nicht die einzige bin, die aktiv wird, reicht das vielleicht.

schöne grüße
silloni


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*AHHHH*

Habe auf meiner Rechnung 2x 1 Sekunde jeweils 25? bezahlen müssen.
Kann man dagegen angehen, habe Dialerschutz drinn. Und ich habe nie irgenwo ok eingegeben , wie es eigentlich vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Christoph_Hackl (21 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*

Ich habe mir auch diesen Dialer eingefangen, und zwar am 3.6. Erst mit der Telekom-Rechnung bin ich darauf aufmerksam geworden. Abgebucht wurden 2mal 25,819 Euro zzgl. MWSt.  Die erste Verbindung dauerte 16 sec, die zweite 26:35 min. Habe ISDN-Anschluss. Auf dem Rechner habe ich eine exe-Datei mit dem Namen javasys.exe gefunden, die hat das gleiche Datum, zu der die beiden PRS abgerechnet wurden. Außerdem noch 2 Batch-Dateien, die diese exe wohl eigenlich wieder löschen sollten.
Werde den Betrag selbstverständlich nicht bezahlen. Bin bereit, Anzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

*090090001090  Weg war er....*

Hi Leute!

Bin ebenfalls betroffen von 090090001090. Einem garantiert illegalen Dialer (namens “BellasDE.exe”), da ich weder beim Bezug noch bei der Aktivierung dieses Programms mein Einverständnis durch eine “OK”- Eingabe od. ähnliches gegeben habe. Im Gegenteil: Ich hab NICHTS von einem verfluchten Dialer gemerkt. Erst hinterher im Online-Gebührenzähler u. natürlich auf der Telek**-Rechnung!     (verdeckte Einwahlnr., kurzzeitiges Auftauchen in der DFÜ-Verbindungsübersicht, später wieder daraus verschwunden!)
Hab alles wie Ihr hier unter “Erste Hilfe” geschrieben habt, gemacht.  Habe den Dialer sogar auf dem Rechner gefunden, im C:\WINDOWS\Temp-Ordner. Unter Regedit war NICHTS zu finden!  
Er blieb aber NUR 14 Tage drauf u. hat sich dann wahrscheinlich selbständig gelöscht. Denn nach 3 Wochen bin ich zur Kripo wegen Anzeige erstatten und Datensicherung .... da war er nicht mehr drauf..... Wir konnten nicht mal mehr den Hash-Wert bestimmen.
Komischerweise besteht Telek** absolut auf der Zahlung des von mir bestrittenen Betrages ohne dass bisher irgendetwas geklärt wäre. Und obwohl ich schon mit Kripo und Staatsanwaltschaft gedroht habe....
Was meint Ihr, wie weit wird das gehen?  Bis zum Mahnbescheid mit anschließender Klage vor Gericht??   Kann man immer weiter Widersprechen, ohne das ‘Corpus delicti’ vorweisen zu können.   :schuettel:      Bei der RegTP würde ich mich auch gerne beschweren.....aber ohne Dialer-Datei?

Gruss   Dialerrina
unk:


----------



## Dreamwarrior (22 Juni 2004)

Hallo,
Bitte beschwert euch alle bei der Regtp. Auf so viele Beschwerden müssen die doch einfach reagieren und die Dialer aus dem Verkehr ziehen.
Das dieser Dialer illegal ist daran gibt es doch nun wirklich keinen Zweifel. Dieser Treat ist doch wohl Beweis genug dafür!
Wir können doch nicht für eine Leistung bezahlen die nie erbracht wurde. Hat jemand einen Gegenwert für die illegale Einwahl bekommen?
NEIN. Diebstahl ist für mich in diesem Land immer noch kriminell und darf nicht noch belohnt werden. 
Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich mußte leider auch feststelle, daß mich diese 090090001090/090090001088/090090001087 erwischt hat. Das schöne daran ist, dß ich erst davon rfahren habe, als die Rechnung der Telekom heute eintrudelte. Insgesamt 413,10 EURO soll ich durch diese Nummern zahlen? Niemals! Ich hatte niemals bewußt oder gewollt Zustimmungen gegeben irgendwelche Dialer herunterzuladen oder Programme zu nutzen, die kostenpflichtig sind, geschweige denn gehe ich auf die sogenannten Schmuddelseiten! 
Ich hatte mit der RegTP telefoniert. Dort sagte man, ich sollte Einspruch bei der Telekom einlegen. Bei der Telekom sagte man mir, daß dieser Dialer registriert sind und daher ist die Rechnung rechtens! Irrtum!!! Nur weil diese bei der RrgTP registreirt sind, sind sie nicht rechtens. Man erfährt dort nur die Anbieter der Dialer! Mehr nicht!!! 

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit einen Trojaner auf meinem PC, den ich einige Zeit nicht gelöscht bekam. Ich vermute es hängt damit zusammen. (TR.Spy.Briss.H.2) Ich vermute, daß es damit zusammenhängt.... hatte dann aber doch meine Festplatte komplett gelöscht. Seit diesem Tag waren keine weiteren "Einwahlen" in die o.a. Dialer-Nummer mehr in der Rechnung der Telekom aufgeführt!

Auf jeden Fall zahle ich nicht und werde sogar klagen!!!!


----------



## Brodyy (22 Juni 2004)

Sorry! War nicht angemeldet. Die letzte Antwort kam von mir 

 0


----------



## Dreamwarrior (22 Juni 2004)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte zwischendurch mal fragen ob sich denn schon etwas tut bei der Regtp? Haben die sich schon mal bei irgend jemandem von euch gemeldet?
Die Sache mit diesen illegalen Dialern muss doch schnell geklärt werden bevor noch mehr Schaden angerichtet werden kann.
Da kann man doch nicht tatenlos zusehen oder sehe ich das falsch?

Weiß die Regtp und die T-Com von diesem Board? Man sollte sie mal darauf aufmerksam machen.
Es ist keine Zeit mehr zu verlieren!

Wie kann dieser Dialer eine Verbindung aufbauen? Über ActiveX und Java?

@Brodyy
Wenn du klagst stehe ich gerne als Zeuge zur Verfügung

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (22 Juni 2004)

Auweia, 

da bin ich mal auf meine Rechnung gespannt. Mir graut es schon...

Nein, meine Email an Regtp blieb bisher unbeantwortet. Leider. 

Ein aktueller Status wäre super. Bitte meldet Euch bei Gammaray oder 
mir. 

*Ich habe heute übrigens eine Mail an alle Bekannte, Freunde und Verwandte geschrieben, mit der Bitte auf Weiterleitung. Und auf dieses Board verwiesen. Die Dunkelziffer an Betroffenen, die nicht dieses Board kennen ist bestimmt hoch. *

MiB


----------



## Dreamwarrior (22 Juni 2004)

Du hast Recht MiB.
Wir sollten jetzt zusammenhalten und eine Welle anstossen. Der aktuelle Status sollte hier immer gepostet werden.
Wir werden nicht zahlen und uns bestehlen lassen. Für mich ist das Einbruch und Hausfriedensbruch was hier geschieht!
Dieser [] Anbieter darf nicht einen Cent von uns bekommen!
Warum reagiert die Regtp eigentlich nicht? Haben die denn kein Interesse?
Warum dauert das alles so lange bei den staatlichen Behörden?

Gruß und einen schönen Abend
Dreamwarrior

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## dotshead (22 Juni 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Warum dauert das alles so lange bei den staatlichen Behörden?
> Gruß und einen schönen Abend
> Dreamwarrior



Weil wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben? Wo kämen wir denn wirklich hin, wenn aufgrund vereinzelter Beschwerden, Unternehmen die Existenz genommen wird. Auch Behörden brauchen gesicherte, rechtsverwendbare Ergebnisse um diese dann zu nutzen.

Nur weil Du sagst, es ist illegal ist es noch lange nicht illegal.

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Dialeropfer (22 Juni 2004)

Habe gestern mit der RegTP telefoniert.
Die Nummer 090090001090 ist dort schon bekannt. Meldet euch trotzdem unbedingt weiterhin dort. Bekanntlich machts die Masse. Dort sagte man mir, dass die RegTP die Lizenz nur entziehen kann, wenn sie eindeutige Beweise vorlegen kann.
Deshalb hier mein Aufruf:
Durchforstet bitte alle nochmal eure Rechner nach Dateien mit entsprechendem Einwahldatum. Falls Ihr fündig werden solltet leitet diese umgehend zur RegTP weiter. Telefonisch erreicht man dort sehr schnell jemanden.
Das ist unsere einzige Chance.
Nur zur Info:
Im April wurde 25000 Dialern von der RegTP die Registrierung entzogen. Diese 25000 Dialer gehörten zu nur drei Firmen, wovon eine die niederländische "Consul-Info" ist, welche auch die 090090001090 betreibt. Das stinkt doch bis zum Himmel!,

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Behörden brauchen gesicherte, rechtsverwendbare Ergebnisse um diese dann zu nutzen.


 :dafuer: 


			
				Dialeropfer schrieb:
			
		

> Das stinkt doch bis zum Himmel!


...so sehe ich das auch. Allerdings sind Telefonate zur RegTP mEn nicht so gut - schreibt eine Beschwerde, damit man in Meschede oder Neustadt was zum abheften hat!


----------



## silloni (22 Juni 2004)

*beweislast????*

Hallo!

Also ich habe jetzt erstmal der der tkom Widerspruch eingelegt - per Einschreiben mit Rückschein (wer schreibt, der bleibt).  Solltet ihr auch betroffen sein, laßt die Telefoniererei sein, denn das ist auch euer Geld (und reine Zeitverschwendung). Die da arbeiten, sind doch auf Abwimmeln trainiert!

Selbst wenn es nur 30 Euro sind ... Vielleicht stehen auf der nächsten Rechnung 300 ... wer weiß. In den letzten zwei Wochen wurde bei mir mindestens zwei Mal die Verbindung entsprechend unterbrochen, da bin ich schon gespannt auf die nächste Telefonrechnung!

Bei der genauen Suche bin ich nur noch auf eine Datei gestoßen, die so ähnlich benannt ist wie die hier zuvor erwähnte jhsF102.bat, nämlich JhsB6.tmp. Datum und Zeit passen perfekt! 
Als nächstes werde ich die Festplatte recovern, Beweise sichern und dann gehts zur Polizei.
Sollte die Tkom sich Zeit lassen mit der Angabe des Nummernbetreibers, gibts erstmal eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt.

Vergesst nicht: hier versucht jemand mit illegalen Methoden Geld zu verdienen - euer sauer verdientes Geld!!!
Wollt ihr das zulassen?

Ich bin auch nicht Rechtsschutzversichert, aber
Urteil des BGH vom 4. März 2004 - III ZR 96/03 
Kein Telefonentgeltanspruch für Verbindungen, durch ein heimlich installiertes Anwahlprogramm 
(sogenannter Dialer) 
läßt mich da ruhig schlafen, denn wer verliert, trägt die Kosten des Verfahrens.
Oder irre ich mich da?

Da habe ich auch noch eine Frage an juristisch Bewanderte:
Wie steht es eigentlich mit der Beweislast?
Wenn der Dialer, der sich eingewählt hat, auf meinem Rechner nicht mehr nachzuweisen ist, weil er sich selbst löscht etcpp., wo liegt da der Nachweis, daß das wirklich so passiert ist, also ich meine, daß es tatsächlich ein dialer auf meinem Rechner war?
Da soll die Telefonverbindung als Nachweis ausreichen? Ohne Dialerprogramm?

Grüsslis
silloni


----------



## dotshead (22 Juni 2004)

*Re: beweislast????*

*self edit* weil zu kritisch.


----------



## silloni (22 Juni 2004)

*????*

 
was soll das denn heißen?


----------



## Harmlos (23 Juni 2004)

*Beweislast*

Die Dateinamen in den vorhergehenden Postings haben mir weitergeholfen.

jhs9.tmp.bat versucht ukpix.exe zu löschen und dann sich selbst.
ukpix.exe versucht 090090001090 anzuwählen, ohne irgendwelche Hinweise.

ukpix.exe ist nicht unter den registrierten Dialern. Der Hashwert stimmt mit keinem bei regtp angegebenen überein.

Reicht das als Beweis? Kann man daraus eine Betrugsanzeige machen?
Was kostet überhaupt eine Betrugsanzeige?

Grüsse an alle Leidensgenossen von Harmlos


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

So, nachdem ich eine Rechnung der Magentafarbenen mit genau 25,81 € netto erhalten habe (24 Sekunden am 4.6.), hab ich mir heute das Scheißding javainfo.exe wieder eingehandelt! Allerdings von NIS abgeblockt. Konnte dummerweise nicht schnell genug reagieren, um das Ding zu sichern. Im Protokoll stand dankenswerterweise der Pfad drin.

Also: nochmal auf die Seite, nochmal eingehandelt (diesesmal aber schon vorher das Verzeichnis \winnt\java aufgemacht) - und plopp! Da war er! Schnell umbenannt, und jetzt hab ich ihn!

Wer ihn wieder findet: genau so ist er zu kriegen!

(Überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass seit letzter Woche 0190 und 0900 bei mir gesperrt sind)

Schöne Woche noch!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo Gast,

mir ist so was ÄHnliches passiert (kannst Du im forum nachlesen).  Hast Du denn eine Ahnung, auf welcher Site das passiert sein könnte? Ich hab beim Nachforschen festgestellt, dass ein versteckter Hinweis auf Zahlung angegeben war, aber 0 Info über die Folgen geschweige denn Nummern oder Adresse. Ich würde es mit Widerspruch bei Telekom und Dienstanbieter probieren. 

Issa





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir diesen Dialer auch eingefangen, schlimmer weise habe ich nichtmal gemerkt das ich mit ihm Online war.. meine Rechnung:
> 
> Dauer: 00:01:54 - Preis 29,95 incl. Mwst.
> 
> ...


----------



## neward (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hier wurden im Laufe der letzten Seiten viele Fragen gestellt, die in der Flut der Postings der Betroffenen untergegangen sind. Ich hoffe im Folgenden einiges klären zu können:

1) Hier kam schon mehrfach der Aufruf zu und die Nachfrage nach einer *Beschwerde bei der RegTP*. Je mehr Beschwerden, desto besser! Also, Formular herunterladen, ausdrucken, ausfüllen und faxen oder schicken oder scannen und mailen, wie auch immer. Das Formular hat den Vorteil, dass dort alle Angaben erfragt werden, die die RegTP braucht. Wenn ihr dabei "euren" Dialer nicht gefangen habt, bevor er sich selbst löschte, nicht schlimm. Das Feld einfach offen lasssen.
Link zum Formular: http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/FormblattBeschwerde1.pdf

2) Auch eine *Betrugsanzeige* bei deiner Polizeidienststelle oder Staatsanwaltschaft scheint mir sinnvoll. Es tauchte die Frage auf, was die kostet. Antwort: Nichts - außer dem Aufwand an Zeit und Arbeit für dich. Die wollen da allerdings alle Beweise sehen, also deine Telekomrechnung und - falls vorhanden - auch die sichergestellten Dateien des illegalen Dialers. Und du solltest - falls du das nicht schriftlich, sondern persönlich machen willst - dir am besten vorher überlegen + aufschreiben, was genau passiert ist, so exakt wie möglich. Anzeige am besten gegen Unbekannt. Dann muss die Staatsanwaltschaft selber den Verantwortlichen ermittlen, was u.U. gar nicht so leicht ist.

3) Nur zur Info: Die Betrugsanzeige hat NICHTS zu tun mit dem weiteren Verlauf der Rechnungsforderungen. Das sind zwei getrennte Paar Schuhe! (Das eine ist Strafrecht, das andere Zivilrecht und keins ist an das andere gebunden!)

4) Bezüglich der zivilrechtlichen Seite, also der Sache "*Bezahlen oder nicht?*", wurde mehrfach eine Klage gegen den so genannten Mehrwertanbieter, also die Dialerfirma, angesprochen.
Dazu (bei einem illegalen Dialer) *WICHTIG* : Zahlt die unberechtigten Forderungen gar nicht erst oder holt euch euer Geld von der Telekom zurück! *Vorgehensweise* bespielsweise wie beschrieben unter Tipps von mir.
Erst wenn ihr euer Geld *so* nicht mehr wiederbekommt, z.B. weil ihr die Fristen versäumt habt, dann müsst ihr selber klagen.
Ist das Geld noch (oder wieder) bei euch, müsst *IHR NICHT* klagen - ihr habt ja alles, was ihr wollt. Dann könnt ihr bequem darauf warten, ob die Gegenseite klagt oder nicht.

5) Wenn es zur *Klage* kommt:
Die Aussichten - egal ob ihr klagt oder die Gegenseite - sind für euch seit dem BGH-Urteil vom März inzwischen recht gut.
Die Fragen tauchten auf:
> ...wer verliert, trägt die Kosten des Verfahrens. Oder irre ich mich da?
Nein, du irrst dich nicht. Gemeinhin ist das so.
> Wie steht es eigentlich mit der Beweislast?
Siehe dazu unter Beweislastumkehr und unter Argumentationskette.

6) Für den Fall, dass du "deinen" Dialer nicht gefangen/gefunden hast und es zur Klage kommt (egal durch wen), kann das *Beibringen von Zeugen*, die die Existenz eines illegalen Dialers für deine Dialernummer bestätigen, *sehr* sinnvoll sein (siehe auch unter "Zusammenfassung" in Argumentationkette).  Deshalb kann ich MiB199s und GammaRays Adress-Sammlung nur voll unterstützen. Registriert euch und meldet euch zahlreich bei einem der beiden. Mit jedem einzelnen Zeugen steigt die gute Chance, im Falle einer Klage die Sache in trockenen Tüchern zu haben.

7) Nur zur Klarstellung: Ist schon öfter erwähnt worden, aber hier nochmal: Im deutschen Recht gibt es keine Sammelklage. Das muss jeder alleine durchziehen. Um so wichtiger ist es, sich gegenseitig als Zeugen zur Verfügung zu stehen.

8 ) Das war jetzt viel Gerede um Klageverfahren. Zur Beruhigung: Laut Admin Sascha ist vor einigen Wochen im geschlossenen Moderatorenforum ein Beitrag gepostet worden, dass noch keine einzige von einer Dialerfirma (außer Talkline) angestrengte Klage bekannt sei. Durch die Telekom - ja. Mahnverfahren - ja. Inkassobüroverfahren - ja. Aber keine Klage durch eine Dialerfirma.

9) Daher noch ein paar Antworten zum *vorgerichtlichen* Verfahren:

Ein "Gast" schrieb:
> Komischerweise besteht Telek** absolut auf der Zahlung des von mir bestrittenen Betrages
> ohne dass bisher irgendetwas geklärt wäre.
Und Albatrozer schrieb:
> Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich an der Zahlung vorbei komme.
Nicht entmutigen lassen! Vorgehensweise wie beschrieben unter Erste-Hilfe-Kasten und/oder unter Tipps von mir.

"Gast" schrieb:
> Kann man immer weiter Widersprechen, ohne das ‘Corpus delicti’ vorweisen zu können?
Ja, kann man! Siehe bei Tipps von mir unter "@ PlatinMartin".

Beitrag von swenundnadine:
> habe auch schon bei der Telekom angerufen, aber dort wurde uns gesagt,
> dass wir den Betrag auf keinen Fall von der Rechnung abziehen dürfen.
Bei einem illegalen Dialer ist das Blödsinn! Siehe Tipps von mir.

Dialeropfer schrieb:
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie und wo ich mich online bei der RegTP über den Dialer beschweren kann.
Siehe oben unter 1).

Albatrozer schrieb:
> Eine gerichtliche Intervention ist für mich fragwürdig weil es einfach teuer werden kann
> mit einem Anwalt gegen die Sache zu arbeiten. 
Und kindacool schrieb:
> Falls irgendjemand nicht den Nerv hat, daß bis zum Ende durchzuziehen, so wie ich (!),
> der kann ja notfalls immer noch irgendwann innerhalb des Mahnverfahrens zahlen,
> bevor ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt.
Halte ich für *gar keine *gute Idee. Die Chancen stehen derzeit so gut wie noch nie! Also: Auf keinen Fall klein beigeben!
Ein gutes Beispiel aus jüngerer Vergangenheit ist da das Gerichtsurteil in einem Altfall in Thread SIEG gegen Talkline!! .


10) Zum Abschluss eine Bitte an alle, die noch als "Gast" schreiben: Bitte registriert euch. Der Link ist rechts oben auf der Seite und es geht ganz schnell. Ihr braucht nur eure E-Mail-Adresse anzugeben, aber die kann niemand einsehen - außer den Forumleitern. Anschließend habt ihr den Vorteil, per PN erreichbar zu sein und selber welche verschicken zu können.

Zeigen wir's denen!

Werner
_________________________________________
Fragen oder anderes an mich bitte per PN, da ich nicht sehr regelmäßig in diesen Thread reinschaue.


----------



## Dreamwarrior (23 Juni 2004)

> @
> So, nachdem ich eine Rechnung der Magentafarbenen mit genau 25,81 € netto erhalten habe (24 Sekunden am 4.6.), hab ich mir heute das Scheißding javainfo.exe wieder eingehandelt! Allerdings von NIS abgeblockt. Konnte dummerweise nicht schnell genug reagieren, um das Ding zu sichern. Im Protokoll stand dankenswerterweise der Pfad drin.
> 
> Also: nochmal auf die Seite, nochmal eingehandelt (diesesmal aber schon vorher das Verzeichnis \winnt\java aufgemacht) - und plopp! Da war er! Schnell umbenannt, und jetzt hab ich ihn!
> ...





Klasse, 
das ist doch schon mal etwas. Aber auf welcher Seite hast du dir den Dialer denn nun eingefangen?

Übrigens hat Antivir bei mir den Virus "TRSysup Four" in der Datei "taskman.exe" gefunden.
Natürlich mit dem Datum der Einwahl (19.05.04)

Den Virus sichert Antivir in einem Unterverzeichnis!

Ich habe jetzt natürlich auch die 0190 und 0900er Nummern sperren lassen.
Dazu mal eine Frage: Was passiert, wenn der Dialer jetzt die Verbindung trennt und versucht die 0900er Nummer anzuwählen?
Er wird ja keinen Erfolg mit der Einwahl haben. Bleibt die Verbindung getrennt oder baut er die reguläre Verbindung wieder auf?

Danke für die vielen Tipps hier!

Gruß

Dreamwarrior


----------



## kindacool (23 Juni 2004)

@dreamwarrior:

Also ich hatte schon Einwahlversuche trotz 0900er Sperre - es kommt dann keine Verbindung zustande und man bleibt getrennt.
Allerdings konnte ich mich auch nicht wieder einwählen - CAPI behauptete, das "Modem" würde verwendet oder sei nicht richtig angeschlossen.
Ob das jetzt allerdings damit zusammenhängt... ???

Gruß
Kindacool


----------



## Dreamwarrior (23 Juni 2004)

@Kindacool

Hallo.

Das Problem mit der Einwahl hatte ich nachdem ich versucht hatte a2(Yaw Nachfolger) zu installieren. Das ISDN-Modem konnte sich nicht einwählen. Nicht über DFÜ und nicht über Capi(T-Online)
Es wurde behauptet das besetzt ist. Erst nach 2maligem Rechnerneustart konnte ich mich wieder einwählen.
Haben andere auch diese Erfahrung gemacht? Warum wurde behauptet es wäre besetzt?
Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (23 Juni 2004)

Leute, wie ist das mit einem 0900er Blocker?

Merkt der und warnt erst, wenn die Verbindung schon steht, oder schon vorher?

MiB


----------



## Dreamwarrior (23 Juni 2004)

@MiB199

Der 0900 + 0190 Warner läßt keien anderen Verbindungen zu ausser die von dir erlaubte Standartverbindung.
Normalerweise dürfte keine Einwahl funktionieren.


Eine Frage habe ich noch: Wann wählt sich der Dialer denn nun genau ein?
Muß ich dazu auf der Seite sein von der der Dialer stammt oder wird zufällig und sporadisch versucht eine Einwahl zu machen?
Ich meine es muss doch einen Auslöser für eine Einwahl geben oder läuft das nach dem Zufallsprinzip?

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, wie ist das mit einem 0900er Blocker?
> 
> Merkt der und warnt erst, wenn die Verbindung schon steht, oder schon vorher?
> 
> MiB



Kommt darauf an welcher. Mit dem 0190-Warner gibt es offensichtlich Probleme. Es kann sein, dass der für den Parameterabgleich im Rechner länger braucht als das Modem für die Verbindung. Wenn dann das Ergebnis da ist, schaltet der Warner die Verbindung ab, was zu Kompikationen bei der temporär angelegten DFÜ-Verbindung führt. Der in dem Moment registrierte Name wird durch den Abbruch verstümmelt und wird somit falsch vom Warner erfasst. Bei einer erneuten Einwahl des Dialers wird ein neuer Name im DFÜ-Netzwerk (aber nur temporär) angelegt und der Warner kann darauf nicht reagieren. Dieser muss zuerst erneut die Parameter berechnen lassen und so kann sich der Verbindungsaufbau mehrfach hinter einander wiederholen. Besonders ärgerlich ist an der Sache vor allem die Abrechnungsform der angewendeten Nummer - z. B. 30 € ab der ersten Sekunde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (23 Juni 2004)

Und zu welchem Blocker rätst Du?

MiB


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: und noch ein Opfer*

Hallo Leidensgenossin/-genosse!
Auch mich hat es mit der Juni-Rechnung erwischt: 3x hintereinander im Abstand von 2-3 Minuten die Nummer 090090000986 (QuestNet) und zur Krönung am gleichen Tag abends auch noch einmal. Unglaubliche 4x 25,819 Euro! Widerspruch bei der Telekom hat nichts gebracht - ich sei in der Beweispflicht. Nur wie? Keine Ahnung wie sich dieses "Ding" einwählen konnte! 
Bin auch dafür, hier gemeinsam etwas zu tun - aber wie? 
Bist Du mit dem Thema schon weiter gekommen?  





			
				Maren schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich kämpfe auch gerade gegen die Rechnung an: 3x QuestNet mit der Einwahl 090090001090 (a´25,8190 netto) und nun  Netzwelt Plus mit 0900 90001087 zu gleiche Preis. Auch ich habe keiner Einwahl zugestimmt oder so, es ja nicht einmal gemerkt. Wir nutzen T-DSL mit flatrate. Ich denke, es ist wichtig, dass wir zusammen halten.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu welchem Blocker rätst Du?


Hardware, Dialer-Blocker von Conrad Elektronik für um die 30 € oder dem kostenlosen Tool von www.dialer-control.de


----------



## Dreamwarrior (23 Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle Betroffenen

Einige Dinge sind mir noch nicht ganz klar. Was passiert denn wenn die
Telekom die Mahnungen schickt bevor diese "illegalen" Nummern gesperrt
werden?
Kann dann die Telekom meinen Telefonanschluss sperren wenn ich
weiterhin nicht zahle?
Das wäre dann natürlich fatal.
Wenn ich Anzeige erstatte; wo muß ich das machen?
Bei unserer örtlichen kleinen Polizeidienststelle oder lieber in der
nächstgrößeren Stadt. Ich denke mal das die dort wohl mehr Ahnung
von Dialerbetrug haben.

Dialer sind doch Mehrwertdienste, oder? Hat jemand von euch einen 
Mehrwert erhalten. Einen Zugang zu irgendeiner besonderen Seite
oder sonstige "Premiumdienste". Ich nicht!
Ich habe ganz normal im Netz gesurft.Auf Seiten die ich sonst auch
regelmäßig besuche.

Schreibt die Regtp eigentlich nie Antwortmails? Nicht mal eine
Standartantwort?

Sorry, aber ich bin wirklich sehr verärgert. Das ist meine erste
Erfahrung mit einem Dialer.

Gruß 
Dreamwarrior


----------



## neward (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: und noch ein Opfer*



			
				Maren schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspruch bei der Telekom hat nichts gebracht - ich sei in der Beweispflicht. Nur wie?


Sagen die zwar manchmal, stimmt aber nicht. In solchen Fällen kann man vorgehen wie beschrieben bei Tipps von mir unter "@ PlatinMartin".
(Maren, bitte registrier dich. Siehe mein Posting oben auf dieser Seite unter 10).)



			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert denn wenn die Telekom die Mahnungen schickt bevor diese "illegalen" Nummern gesperrt werden?


 Du kannst, wenn du willst, der Mahnung widersprechen (z.B. per Fax, Sendebericht verwahren), dich dann bequem zurück lehnen und warten, was die weiter machen.


			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dann die Telekom meinen Telefonanschluss sperren wenn ich weiterhin nicht zahle?


Können die. Machen die aber erst ab einem bestimmten "Streitwert", den ich im Augenblick nicht weis. Ist aber auch kein Problem. Da eine Sperre eine unverhältnismäßige Einschränkung der persönlichen Lebensführung darstellt, kann man einfach bei Gericht eine Einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Sperre beantragen, solange man bereit ist, alle berechtigten, unbestrittenen Forderungen zu begleichen. Das kommt meines Wissens (als Nicht-Jurist) normalerweise problemlos durch.


			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Anzeige erstatte; wo muß ich das machen? Bei unserer örtlichen kleinen Polizeidienststelle oder lieber in der nächstgrößeren Stadt. Ich denke mal das die dort wohl mehr Ahnung von Dialerbetrug haben.


Haben die oft weder da noch dort!! Ist also egal.


			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer sind doch Mehrwertdienste, oder? Hat jemand von euch einen Mehrwert erhalten. Einen Zugang zu irgendeiner besonderen Seite oder sonstige "Premiumdienste". Ich nicht!


Ich kenne auch keinen.


			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibt die Regtp eigentlich nie Antwortmails? Nicht mal eine Standartantwort?


Manchmal dauert es ein paar Tage, manchmal ein paar Wochen, manchmal muss man mahnen. Irgendwann kommt aber was.

Werner


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (24 Juni 2004)

*@Maren:*
Registriere Dich bitte im Forum, damit wir Dich kontaktieren können.

Melde Dich bei Gammaray.

MiB


----------



## kindacool (24 Juni 2004)

@Dreamwarrior:
Hallo, habe Dir eine PN geschickt ! Das Zitierte gilt natürlich sinngemäß auch für die Anwahl von Mehrwertnummern !

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## TV175 (24 Juni 2004)

*Betrügerpack*

Mich haben auch Dialer zu  0900900090 / 88 /87 erwischt.
Über 230 Euro auf einer Rechnung.
Gibt es Tools die die Urheberprogramme herausfinden?
Ich kann nämlich nichts mehr finden. Habe auch seitdem ich gemerkt habe dass mit meinem Rechner was nicht stimmte alle Trojaner und Dialer mit Spybot, Antivir und Adware rausgeschmissen.
Kann ich trotzdem den Urheber und  die hash nummer feststellen?

Habe heute der Rechnung widersprochen und bin bereit bis zum Schluß das Dingenauszufechten :evil:


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: Betrügerpack*



			
				TV175 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich trotzdem den Urheber und  die hash nummer feststellen?
> 
> Habe heute der Rechnung widersprochen und bin bereit bis zum Schluß das Dingenauszufechten :evil:


Du hast selbst geschrieben, dass Du alle evtl. verfügbaren Beweise bereits vernichtet hast, was soll man da noch raten?


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: Betrügerpack*



			
				TV175 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich haben auch Dialer zu  0900900090 / 88 /87 erwischt.
> Über 230 Euro auf einer Rechnung.
> Gibt es Tools die die Urheberprogramme herausfinden?
> Ich kann nämlich nichts mehr finden. Habe auch seitdem ich gemerkt habe dass mit meinem Rechner was nicht stimmte alle Trojaner und Dialer mit Spybot, Antivir und Adware rausgeschmissen.
> ...




Das könnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (24 Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
diese Mail habe ich an alle meine im Adressbuch vorhandenen Kontakt versendet, um die Dunkelziffer der Betroffenen auf dieses Forum aufmerksam zu machen. Also rauskopieren und versenden.
By the way: Habe Antwort der RegTP erhalten. Eine riesenlange Mail, aber es scheint eine Standardmail zu sein. Bin aber noch nicht ganz durch mit lesen.

MiB

************************************************************
_Hey Leute, 

hier eine Warnung an alle: 

Seit etwa 6-8 Wochen gibt es einen neuen Dialer im Netz. Er nutzt die bekannten Microsoft Lücken aus. Die Nummer 0900 9000 10 90 . Das kann teuer werden, denn eine Einwahl von 
1 Sekunde kostet schon 29,95 € inkl. MwSt. 

Es wird zwar im 30 Minuten Takt abgerechnet, aber eine Seknude genügt ja schon. Es gibt immer mehr und mehr Geschädigte. Bitte leitet die Email weiter an Freunde und Bekannte. 
Ausreichend Informationen, wie man diesem [] entgehen kann, gibt es unter: www.dialerschutz.de

Bitte denkt jetzt nicht, das trifft mich ja eh nicht, solch ein Dialer fange man sich nur auf einschlägigen Schmuddelseiten - nein im Gegenteil, hier werden die bekannten Lücken in den Microsoft Produkten ausgenutzt. 
Was tun? Genaue Infos unter o.g. Adresse. 

Wenn Ihr einen Dialerschutz schon installiert habt, checkt, ob auch die 0900er Nummern geblockt werden. 

Nicht denken das betrifft mich nicht !!!! Das dachten schon viele bisher, jaja. 

Checkt Euer System und - falls schon [] worden - meldet Euch im Forum bei www.dialerschutz.de an. Einer für alle - alle für einen. 
Das gilt übrigens auch für andere Dialer._

************************************************************

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

> Du hast selbst geschrieben, dass Du alle evtl. verfügbaren Beweise bereits vernichtet hast, was soll man da noch raten?


Hätte ja sein können das noch spuren der Programme auf der Festplatte zu finden wären.
Bin halt kein Computerfreak, sondern nur ein normaler Durchschnittsuser.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

> Das könnte Dir helfen.


Ich kann auf meinem Verbindungsnachweis genau sehen wöhin die Einwahl ging,
aber ich bin mir sicher daß es keiner der Registrierten Dialer war, und schon garnicht mit deutlicher Einverständnisabfrage und Bezeichnung der Kosten. Aber Beweisen kann man das ja leider nicht.
Ist überhaupt schon jemand von den Anbietern angemahnt worden, oder Zielen die nur auf das Heer der Ahnunglosen ab die die Rechnung brav bezahlen. Wenn ich mit überlege was für Umsätze die fahren müssen  :wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Das könnte Dir helfen.
> 
> 
> Ich kann auf meinem Verbindungsnachweis genau sehen wöhin die Einwahl ging,
> ...



Wenn Du das Unternehmen kennst, wohin Deine Einwahl ging, kannst Du von dem den CDR verlangen. Er kennt den nächsten Step und so weiter ....


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*090090001090*

Bin auch betroffen.
Leider keine Spuren mehr vorhanden, da die Einwahl am 19. Mai erfolgte, die Rechnung aber erst am 22. Juni bei mir eintraf und in der Zwischenzeit das System gereinigt wurde.

Ich habe nie bewusst irgendwas angeklickt, nie irgendwelche Hinweise gelesen, nie irgendwas bemerkt, lediglich beim routinemäßigen Viren-und-Diallercheck blinkte mal kurz das Wort "bellasde" auf, dass ich ebenso routinemäßig löschen ließ.

Ergo: ich hab keine Ahnung woher.
Einige von Euch scheinen aber zu wissen, auf welchen Websites sich dieser Dialer installiert.
Ich wäre dankbar um eine URL, damit ich das nachvollziehen und gegenüber dem Anbieter glaubhaft machen kann.

Viele Grüße
Jokerman    []

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Dreamwarrior (24 Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle Betroffenen.

Bei einer Einzugermächtigung der T-Com bitte nicht beim ersten Anruf bei der Hotline
aufgeben.
Bei mir hatte erst die dritte sehr nette Mitarbeiterin ein Einsehen und stornierte den
umstrittenen Betrag erst mal vorrübergehend. Der Betrag wurde dann auch "nicht" abgebucht.
Also bitte ggf. mehrmals anrufen.

Eine kleine Anekdote:
Der zweite Mitarbeiter der Hotline meinte zu mir ich müsse den Betrag bezahlen da ja die
T-Com den Anbieter auch bezahlen muss. Ich versuchte ihm die Sachlage zu schildern und das
es sich hierbei um betrügerische Machenschaften handelt und doch die T-Com den Anbieter
auch einfach nicht bezahlen sollte. Er meinte das geht nicht und für die T-Com seien 30 Euro
schließlich auch keine Peanuts=>(wörtlich!). 

Ja was sind denn dann 30 Euro für mich?

Sehr schwer verdientes Geld was ich ganz bestimmt dem unseriösen Anbieter nicht schenken 
werde. Ich werde ganz bestimmt nicht seine Yacht und das Haus in der Karibik für ihn 
finanzieren. Warscheinlich hat er schon bestellt.
Ich würde auch nicht bezahlen wenn es nur um "einen" Euro ginge.
Wie muß sich der Anbieter in diesen Tagen freuen wenn er einen Blick auf sein Konto wirft?
Es wächst und wächst.
Es wurde ja schon gesagt das viele doch einfach bezahlen. Wahrscheinlich sind das zu viele.
Überlegt euch mal wie viel der gute Mann diesen Monat schon verdient hat? Habt ihr das
mal überschlagen? Ich will gar nicht darüber nachdenken.

Ach ja; ich fragte dann noch was der Hotliner denn machen würde, wenn ein unrechtmäßiger
Betrag von seinem Konto abgebucht würde. Er meinte dann das das bei ihm nicht passieren
könnte da er ja DSL habe und warum ich es denn nicht hätte?!
Es war schwer ruhig zu bleiben und das Thema gehört auch nicht in dieses Forum.
Ich sage nur "Glasfaser (HYTAS)" und alle hier wissen bescheid.


@Jurist
Danke fur deine klaren Antworten. Bei mir geht es um einen Betrag von 30 Euro netto vom
19.05.04. 15 Min. soll ich mit diesem Dialer online gewesen sein.
Mir graut es allerdings vor der nächsten Abrechnung. Meine 0190+0900er Sperre ist erst 
seit dem 15.06.04 aktiviert.

Dazu habe ich eine Frage:
Ist es denn nicht möglich die gewählten Verbindungen vor Rechnungsstellung der T-Com
einzusehen.
Irgendwo sind diese Verbindungen doch jetzt auch schon erfasst bzw. gespeichert.
Ich würde gerne jetzt schon wissen was seit der letzten Rechnung bis heute passiert ist.
Das ist ja bei T-Online (Verbindungsdaten) auch möglich im Kundenservicebereich.

Schade das immer noch niemand genau weiss auf welchen Websites man sich denn diesen Dialer 
einhandelt. 
Wenn z.B. die Mitarbeiter der Regtp oder T-Com sich dann dort mal einwählen und sich diesen
Dialer selbst einmal einfangen hat sich die Sache mit den Beweisen doch erledigt. Dann
könnten sie es live sehen und auch aufzeichnen.
Und was der Dialer braucht um sich zu aktivieren( ActiveX, Java...).?

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Juni 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kleine Anekdote:
> Der zweite Mitarbeiter der Hotline meinte zu mir ich müsse den Betrag bezahlen da ja die
> T-Com den Anbieter auch bezahlen muss. Ich versuchte ihm die Sachlage zu schildern und das
> es sich hierbei um betrügerische Machenschaften handelt und doch die T-Com den Anbieter
> ...


Die glaenzen ja mal wieder vor Inkompetenz. Siehe mein Posting  hier.

Auszug aus deren 
AGBs fuer Permium Rate Service:


> 8.4 Die  T-Com  ist  berechtigt,  bei  nachgewiesenen  kriminellen, gesetzwidrigen  Handlungen  oder  Vertragsverstößen  des Kunden den Anrufer von der Zahlung der Rechnung zu be- freien.  Die  Anbietervergütungen,  die  dem  Kunden  bereits vorab ausgezahlt wurden, werden in diesen Fällen pauschal spätestens  fünf  Monate  nach  der  Abrechnung  zurückgefor- dert.


An dieser Stelle spar ich mir einen Vergleich, da der mir durch Virenscanner wg NUBs eh wieder gestrichen wuerde (@Virenscanner sorry, wollte keine Arbeit machen) und ausserdem so manchen Saftladenbesitzer beleidigen wuerde... 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2004)

@ Dreamwarrior

Zur einer möglich Vorab-Einsicht in die rechnung habe ich keine Erfahrungen.

Mein gesammelten Erfahrungen findest Du über das Inhaltsverzeichnigs der ganze Geschichte.

Aber Vorsicht kostet etwas Zeit.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

ich lese gerade Eure Beiträge zu diesem Dialer. Der ist nämlich bei mir auf der Telefonrechnung mit Datum 16.05.04  jetzt auch aufgetaucht. Ich habe gar nicht mitbekommen, dass er sich installiert hat, da - vermutlich durch einen Virus verursacht - mein Modem nicht mehr laut wählt. Das ganze hat - laut Telefonrechnung - nur 42 Sekunden gedauert aber gleich mal 25 Euro gekostet. Komisch ist, dass sich der Dialer danach nicht mehr eingewählt hat. 

Verstehe ich die folgende aktuelle Rechstsprechung richtig: "Der Minutenpreis für eine 0190er-/0900er-Verbindung beträgt maximal 30 Euro/ Stunde oder zwei Euro/ Minute - es sei denn, der Kunde legitimiert sich durch einen PIN-Code" Ist diese Berechnung also gar nicht legitim, da der Minutenpreis von 2 Euro überschritten wurde, oder bin ich nun in der Beweispflicht, dass ich mich nicht durch einen PIN Code legitimiert habe?

Frage: Wie kann man diesen Dialer überhaupt auf der Festplatte finden? Und: Was passiert, falls man ihn in Panik schon gelöscht haben sollte?

Merci für Euer feedback


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*wurde ebenfalls opfer von 090090001090*

Hi,
mich hat dieser verdammte dialer auch erwischt. 
Den mysteriösen Betrag von 25,89190 € für eine Verbindung zum PRS fand ich auf unserer Telefonrechnung für den Zeitraum vom 10.05.04 bis zum 10.06.04.
Zuerst hab ich dann auch mal bei der T-Com angerufen und wollte wissen was für einen Dienst ich da in Anspruch genommen habe. Die Frau am Telefon wollte und (konnte?) mir aber nichts genaues sagen und riet mir dazu einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis rückwirkend zu beantragen. Inzwischen wurde ich nervös, da ich nicht wusste ob der Dialer noch auf dem PC ist.
Dann haben wir diese 0190/0900 Sperre beantragt und durften gleich noch 9,90 Euro dafür blechen. Da frag ich mich wieso schützt die telekom die Betreiber dieser Nummern.
Heute nun kam der Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf dem die besagte Nummer: 090090001090 stand.
Die Verbindungsdauer betrug genau 24 Sekunden und kostete 25,82 €.
Dazu stand noch der Registrierungsverpflichtete der Nummer:
Consul-info B.V Henry Felicia 't Rond 72 2711 BZ
Zoetermeer The Netherlands

Da ich nun weiß, dass ich nicht der einzige Geschädigte bin, werde ich mich nochmal an die T-Com wenden und Beschwerde einlegen!!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

ich hab mir auch den dailer eingefangen und habe auf der telefonrechnung jetzt eine position von knapp 52 EUR.
hab natürlich gleich bei der telekom angerufen und bin mit denen jetzt so verfahren, dass die den betrag nicht abbuchen.
sie prüfen den anbieter des dailers.

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

so bin ich mit der Telekom auch verblieben, weiss allerdings nicht, was mir als nächstes ins Haus steht.

Gibt es jemanden im Forum, dem dieser Dialer mehrfach berechnet wurde?


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....sie prüfen den anbieter des dailers.


_Besser: _...sie prüfen, ob die angewendete Nummer in der Datenbank der RegTP registriert ist.
Wenn dem so ist, wird Dein Telefonprovider auf die Bezahlung der Forderung bestehen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

tja, dann müssen wir wohl alle zahlen. Die Nummer ist nämlich registriert. Ist übrigens auf der Homepage der Registrierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation nachzuvollziehen


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2004)

Oder die "alle" streiten sich mit dem Forderungssteller.

Es gibt aber noch eine weitere Alternative. Mich beschleicht hier eine gewisse Leichtsinnigkeit, anzunehmen, dass die ordnungsgemäß registrierte Dialertechnologie durch einen unbekannten Dritten evtl. mißbraucht wird. Dafür sieht der zwar kein Geld, da die Einwahl nicht zugeordnet werden kann, aber womöglich ist das Ziel ein ganz anderes (auf Kosten der ahnungslosen Nutzer natürlich).
Und dbzgl. könnte eine Anfrage beim Registrierungsverpflichteten lt. RegTP womöglich für Entlastung sorgen.


----------



## silloni (24 Juni 2004)

*weiter im text*

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,
hier ein paar frische Infos zu meinem Fall.

Heute mittag um 12.57 Uhr wurde bei mir AOL unterbrochen (XP und Modemverbindung, hier gibts auch kein DSL wg. Glasfaser), schnell das Kabel gepflückt, und ich fand eine neue DFÜ-Verbindung: aconti mit der Rufnummer 0. Eigenschaften per Kontextmenü hat nicht funktioniert.
Weitere Suche nach exe, bat, tmp u.ä. hat erstmal nix gebracht. 
Welche Bereiche der regedit sind da betroffen?
Verwendeter Browser war Opera 7.
Bevor die Verbindung unterbrach, konnte ich mailboxen bei yahoo und gmx nicht öffnen, mehrmals: invalid password.

Beim Virenscan von c:\windows stürzte der Rechner zweimal ab/schaltete sich selbsttätig aus, nachdem schon gefundene Viren in der Scanübersicht während des Suchprozesses angezeigt wurden.
Gibts da einen Trick? Wie ein Karnickel auf das Programm starren und die Suche unterbrechen, bevor der PC abschmiert?

Daraufhin habe ich bei der tkom angerufen, um die 900er-Nummern sperren zu lassen.
Die Kundenberaterin sagte mir direkt, daß das einmalig 9 Euro kostet, ab Morgen eingerichtet wird, aber daß es keinen 100% Schutz gäbe.
Auf meine Nachfrage sagte sie, die Sperre funktioniere nur bei Tkom-Verbindungen, aber nicht bei anderen Anbietern. aha!

Da bin ich jetzt gespannt auf meine nächste Telefonrechnung.
Ich habe mit niemandem einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und auch keinerlei "Ware" erhalten, in welcher Form auch immer. Und zahle nix, logisch!

Lt. heise news gehörten übrigens auch schon dialer der Consul-info B.V zu denen, denen die RegTP die Lizenz entzogen hat!
Also schreiben, schreiben, schreiben.

Ich stehe auf jeden Fall als Zeuge zur Verfügung.

bis denn
silloni


----------



## kirikiri (24 Juni 2004)

Ich stehe auch zur Verfügung. Ich wollte mich übrigens auch telefonisch sperren lassen, wurde aber belehrt, dass dies nur beim T-Punkt ginge.


----------



## Sebbi86 (24 Juni 2004)

wenn man betrachtet wieviel Aufwand und was für ein Theater man jetzt mit diesem scheiß dialer hat, könnte man sich wirklich die haare ausreißen.

Mein PC hat sich zwar nur einmal bei 090090001090 für 25,81€ plus Mehrwertsteuer eingewählt und ich könnte Zeit sparen wenn ich jetzt einfach zahlen würde, doch bin ich  irgendwie sauer und wütend, dass da sich dann irgendwo einer in die Hände patscht und sich freut wie doof die Leute sind. 

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das ganze hier zu einem Ergebnis führt und nicht einfach im Sand verläuft!!!!


----------



## kindacool (24 Juni 2004)

kirikiri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mich übrigens auch telefonisch sperren lassen, wurde aber belehrt, dass dies nur beim T-Punkt ginge.



Ups ! Da hatte wohl jemand gerade keinen Bock! Selbstverständlich geht das! Mein Tip: Nochmal anrufen - anderen Sachbearbeiter probieren!

Schönen Abend 
Kindacool


----------



## kirikiri (24 Juni 2004)

das ist ja komisch. Genau den gleichen Rechnungsbetrag habe ich auch: 25,8190 zzgl. MwSt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (24 Juni 2004)

Bitte an alle:

Registiert Euch für dieses Forum und meldet Euch bei Gammaray. 

P.S.: Ich warte immer noch auf meine Telefonrechnung. Schluck. 

MiB


----------



## kirikiri (24 Juni 2004)

Sebbi86 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man betrachtet wieviel Aufwand und was für ein Theater man jetzt mit diesem scheiß dialer hat, könnte man sich wirklich die haare ausreißen.
> 
> Mein PC hat sich zwar nur einmal bei 090090001090 für 25,81€ plus Mehrwertsteuer eingewählt und ich könnte Zeit sparen wenn ich jetzt einfach zahlen würde, doch bin ich  irgendwie sauer und wütend, dass da sich dann irgendwo einer in die Hände patscht und sich freut wie doof die Leute sind.
> 
> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das ganze hier zu einem Ergebnis führt und nicht einfach im Sand verläuft!!!!



sollte man aber wirklich schon aus dem Grund nicht machen, dass einem dann beim nächsten (vielleicht schlimmeren Fall) die Einspruchsgrundlage fehlt ..


----------



## kindacool (24 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich warte immer noch auf meine Telefonrechnung. Schluck.
> MiB



Dauert noch etwas... Die druckt noch !!!  :lol: 

Kindagemein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (24 Juni 2004)

@kindacool: 

jaja, da freue ich mich schon.  :bigcry: 
Hoffentlich nichts. Laut EInwahlprotokol war er nur einmal aktiv, aber für 15 Minuten. 

MiB


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

ich habe gerade eine Email an die Regulierungsbehörde geschrieben. Aber so eine Behörde wird ja vermutlich nicht so schnell - wenn überhaupt - in die Gänge kommen.

Naja, ein Versuch ist es zumindest ..


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

Auch bei uns wurde heute die bestehende AOL-Verbindung abgebrochen und ein Dialer versuchte mit der Nummer 90090001088 ins Netz zu kommen, die Nummer gehört der Netzwerk plus, eine der vielen Firmen von ..... 
Die Einwahlgebühr soll 29,99 Euro pro Einwahl betragen, wie der Dialer auf den Rechner kam, können wir uns nicht erklären, in der Taskleiste war ein Eintrag mit SEARCH-Bar. Noch wissen wir nicht, ob uns Kosten entstanden sind, da ja angeblich beim Modem die Einwahlgeräusche durch den Dialer auf Null gestellt werden können und man den Aufbau der Verbindung nicht bemerkt soll.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB tf _


----------



## devotee (24 Juni 2004)

Hier ist noch einer  :x 

Auch bei mir sind im Mai 4 Verbindungen a 29,95 aufgetaucht. Auf dem Rechner ist leider nichts mehr zu finden. 

Ich hatte bereits bei der Telekom Widerspruch eingelegt - heute kam die 0815 Antwort und sie haben den Gesamtbetrag abgebucht. Werde Morgen Widerspruch gegen die Abbuchung einlegen und Zeitgleich den berechtigten Restbetrag überweisen. Gleichzeitig schicke ich noch mal ein Fax an die Telekom und an die RegTP - hoffe dies hilft und ist auch richtig???  

@GammaRay 
werde mich mal bei dir melden


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> tja, dann müssen wir wohl alle zahlen. Die Nummer ist nämlich registriert. Ist übrigens auf der Homepage der Registrierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation nachzuvollziehen



Jede Nummer ist registriert, aber das ist nicht der Zahlungsgrund, sondern der Dialer muss registriert sein, der die Nummer anwählt. Bei einer Nummer können z.B 100 verschiedene Dialer anwählen, und wenn dann ein Dialer nicht registriert ist, dann darf der diese Nummer nicht anwählen...  und 99 dürfen das. Für 99 Dialer ist dann die Nummer registriert und für einen nicht.
ERGO nicht jeder Dialer hat seine eigene Nummer sondern viele teilen sich eine Nummer....
Daher ist es auch wichtig, den Dialer zu isolieren, damit man was in der Hand hat... wenn der dann nicht registriert ist...  Dann los....


----------



## Dreamwarrior (24 Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle Leidensgenossen



> Daraufhin habe ich bei der tkom angerufen, um die 900er-Nummern sperren zu lassen.
> Die Kundenberaterin sagte mir direkt, daß das einmalig 9 Euro kostet, ab Morgen eingerichtet wird, aber daß es keinen 100% Schutz gäbe.
> Auf meine Nachfrage sagte sie, die Sperre funktioniere nur bei Tkom-Verbindungen, aber nicht bei anderen Anbietern. aha!



Was soll das denn heissen? Wenn ich bei einer Sperre die 0190+0900er Nummern anwähle bekomme ich ein Besetztzeichen!
Das heißt, das reich physikalisch keine Verbindung zu sog. "Mehrwertnummern" zustande kommen kann. So sehe ich das. Ist das richtig?
Also dürfen nie mehr diese Nummern auf eurer Rechnung auftauchen.

Weiß denn immer noch niemand auf welcher Website er sich diesen Dialer eingefangen hat?
Ich persönlich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie das Ding auf meinen Rechner gekommen ist.
Denn das ist doch der allerbeste Beweis und man könnte die Regtp und die T-Com mal darauf aufmerksam machen. Dann können sie das am eigenen Leibe nachvollziehen was hier im Moment geschieht.

Gruß und einen dialerfreien Abend
Dreamwarrior


[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

Wenn ich wüsste wo ich mir das teil eingefangen habe würde ich sogar nochmal hinsurfen und mir das Teil wieder einfangen und dann isolieren. :evil:


----------



## TV175 (24 Juni 2004)

letzter post war von mir


----------



## martin rostock (24 Juni 2004)

*Dieser Dialer*

Hallo,

ich habe noch nicht alle Sachen hier gelesen, vielleicht wiederhole ich einiges.

Leider habe ich mir den Dialer am 23.05.2004 eingefangen, wie ich heute meiner T-Kom Rechnung entnehmen konnte. Gibt es schon jemand, der die hiervon betroffenen User-Adressen sammelt? Verantwortlich laut www.regtp.de ist für die Rufnummer

QuestNet GmbH 
Bretonischer Ring 5 
85630 Grasbrunn

Ich war an dem Tag mit einem 56 k Modem im Internet unterwegs. Der Dialer hat die Verbindung unterbrochen, den Wählton des Modems ausgeschaltet und sich wieder eingewählt. Hinweise, Preise, Zustimmungsverlangen etc. wurden nicht angezeigt bzw. angefordert. Ich dachte erst, mein Provider habe mich aus dem Netz geworfen. Dann habe ich nach (lt. Rechnung 52) Sekunden bemerkt, als mein IE kein Paßwort wollte, dass ich mich nicht normal einwähle und das Modem ausgeschaltet. Kosten netto 25,819 Euro. 

Bereits am 25.05. habe ich die Nrn. 0900 / 0190 für meinen Anschluß sperren lassen. Das kostet 9,90 Euro und bedeutet lt. T-Kom keinen 100% Schutz.

Ich werde den Betrag für die Verbindung über 090090001090 nun auch schriftlich gegenüber der Firma widersprechen und denke, ich werde Anzeige erstatten. Kontakte zu anderen betroffenen sind höchst interessant. Wo kann man Adressen austauschen?

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## martin rostock (24 Juni 2004)

*Nachtrag*

Ich möchte noch alle Betroffenen dazu auffordern, die Regulierungsbehörde deswegen zu informieren.
Masse macht´s manchmal.

Empfehlenswert ist übrigens folgendes Vorgehen www.regtp.de
Rechnungsbetrag bei z.Bsp. Telekom stornieren.
Anbieter der Nummer anschreiben und begründet widersprechen.

Dann sieht man weiter.


----------



## swooosh (25 Juni 2004)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!*

So, nachdem ich jetzt hier schon von so vielen Erfahrungen gelesen hab will ich mal erzählen, was bei mir bisher abgelaufen ist.
Nachdem ich gestern auf der Telefon-Rechnung zweimal kurz hintereinander den Betrag von 25,8190 € mit der dazugehörigen Nr. 090090001090 entdeckt hab, klingelten bei mir auch sofort die Glöckchen ! Nachdem sich meine erste Wut über den ganzen mir bevorstehenden Stress gelegt hatte, hab ich das Glück gehabt, bei der Telekom mit einer sehr freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Mitarbeiterin zu telefonieren. Sie riet mir zu folgender Vorgehensweise (unter der Vorraussetzung das ich nicht mit der Zahlung einverstanden bin):

1) Überweisung an die Telekom abzüglich der Summe für Questnet (dies auch nochmal im Verwendungszweck erwähnen)

2) Schriftliche Information an die Fa. Questnet, das man nicht bereit ist diesen Betrag zu zahlen und die Telekom bereits informiert ist ( evtl. auch schon mal mit dem Anwalt und rechtlichen Schritten drohen)

3) Schriftliche Information an die Telekom das man den Betrag für Questnet (PRS-offline) von der Rechnungs-Summe abgezogen hat und das man bereits den Betreiber kontaktiert hat. (zusätzl. noch Kd-Nr & Rechnungs-Nr angeben)

4) Anzeige bei der örtlichen Polizeidienststelle erstatten

5) Erste Kontaktaufnahme mit seinem Anwalt um sich abzusichern

Ausserdem gab mir die Dame von der Hotline auch die hier bereits oft genannte Adresse, einen Ansprechpartner und eine kostenlose Hotline-Nr. der Fa. Questnet an.

..... (seines Zeichens Geschäftsführer)
Questnet
Bretonischer Ring 5
85630 Grasbrunn
Hotline: 080020805000 (kostenfrei)

Nachdem ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen wollte, mich mal mit diesen .... anzulegen, rief ich bei der Hotline an. Der Mitarbeiter Hr...... (ziemlich unfreundlicher Kerl) erklärte mir, das alle Dialer der Fa. Questnet bei der REGTP registriert seien und das sich keiner der Dialer der Fa. Questnet ungefragt installieren würde. Bei laut seiner Aussage mehr als 200 Projekten der Fa. Questnet sei es jedoch nicht möglich, ohne Angabe meiner Nr. zu sagen, welche Seite von meinem Rechner angesurft wurde. Er behauptete jedoch ebenfalls, das bei allen 200 Projekten dreimal hintereinander eine Abfrage mit einem freien Textfeld kommt, in das man die Buchstaben O K eingeben muss. Beim ersten Mal löst dies die Anerkennung der Nutzungsbedingungen aus, beim zweiten Mal die Installation und beim dritten Mal die Ausführung.  

Meine spezielle Problematik ist, das ich selber zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Urlaub war und nur mein Bruder sich diesen dämlichen Dialer eingefangen haben kann. Er selber erinnert sich jedoch leider nicht mehr genau an besagten Abend. sollte er wirklich dreimal diese Abfrage bestätigt haben, kann ich leider nicht mehr reinen Gewissens beschwören, das sich das Ding illegal und ohne jegliche Information installiert hat. 

Hat evtl. einer ne Idee wie ich das noch nachvollziehen kann ???

PS: laut Questnet soll die Seite www.....t.net zu der betroffenen Einwahl-Nr. 0900-90001090 gehören !!!

_Persönliche Daten, rechtlich bedenkliche Bezeichnung  und URL gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2004)

Auf der von Dir genannten Seite werkelt in diesem Moment allerdings ein ganz anderer Dialer mit einem recht interessanten Bezugsfenster:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?dialerhashwert=8e7c8158fcf9c9efcb04b252b8d01c955705d699


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (25 Juni 2004)

Glaube der Firma QuestNet und dem Herrn ..... kein Wort.  Schwachsinn. Dann müssen ja alle hier was falsches sagen. Ich war zu diesem zeitpunkt gar nicht am Rechner dran - ich konnte also nicht bestätigen !!!

Der darf mir nachts nicht über den Weg laufen. Grrr. Bin sowieso gerade gut geladen. Ich rufe da auch mal an. Freu mich schon... lalala...

MiB

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , daß andere Poster gegen die NUBs verstoßen berechtigt nicht
auch  gegen die NUBs zu verstoßen!!!! tf/mod _


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (25 Juni 2004)

Sorry wegen den NUB's. Wird nicht mehr vorkommen. 

:-(

MiB


----------



## Brodyy (25 Juni 2004)

*0900........-Seuche*

Ich konnte heute mit der TeKo eine kostenlose Sperre der 0900/0190 vereinbaren (keine 9,95 EURO)!!

Ich bin auch betroffen von dieser 0900-Seuche (ohne diese jemals wissentlich angewählt zu haben, geschweige denn genutzt zu haben).

Es ist schon erchreckend so zu sehen, wie viele von dieser Dialer-Seuche betroffen sind....nur der kleinste Anteil davon, wird dieses Forum kennen und sich hier melden! Der Rest bezahlt vielleicht..... Da kommen dann schon imense Summern zusammen! Eine schöne Geschäftsidee!!! 

Widerpsuch an die Telekom (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) ist schon raus, das nächste was ich machen werde, ist ein Hinweisschreiben an den Anbieter QuestNet! 

 :evil:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (25 Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen, 

das hat Spaß gemacht. Habe der der Fa. Questnet angerufen. Eine liebe nette Frau war am Telefon. Namen nenne ich hier nicht wegen den NUB's. 

Ich habe Ihr ganz ruhig und sachlich die Situation erklärt. Ein Dialer hat sich eingewählt, ohne mein Wissen, etc etc Sie hat versucht zu argumentieren, dass dies nicht sein könnte, und er wäre registriert und bla bla .  :abgelehnt: 

Als ich dann genannt habe, was ich beruflich mache, und alle meine Beweise vorgetragen habe, war sie auf einmal gaaanz still und bat mich, ihr dieses Beweise zukommen zu lassen. Das werde ich natürlich nicht tun, erst einmal geht alles zu den lieben grünen Männchen.   :lupe:  :bang:

Zudem wies ich darauf hin, dass es mittlerweile soooo viele Geschädigte gibt... Sie war wirklich plötzlich ganz ruhig...

Das hat wirklich gut getan. Bereitet Euch gut vor und ruft dort an...


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich dann genannt habe, was ich beruflich mache, und alle meine Beweise vorgetragen habe, war sie auf einmal gaaanz still und bat mich, ihr dieses Beweise zukommen zu lassen. Das werde ich natürlich nicht tun, erst einmal geht alles zu den lieben grünen Männchen.


Wobei zu befürchten ist, dass die Dir nicht effektiv helfen werden. Anzeige kannst Du ja so oder so machen. Ein Strafverfahren läuft prinzipiell parallel zu der zivilen Forderungssache. Wenn die Polizei die Straftat nicht gerichtsverwertbar nachweisen kann, dann lassen sich erst recht keine Rückschlüsse auf das zivile Verfahren ableiten. Zu bedenken gebe ich insbesondere, dass zwar die Nummer der QuestNet verwendet wird aber es gut möglich ist, dass die Dialertechnologie nicht von denen ist. Außerdem wird das Produkt hier ja von der Consul Info B.V. in Holland und deren Webmastern genutzt. Dass hier einiges im Argen ist, das weiss bestimmt auch zwischenzeitlich die QuestNet.

Blos, warum lehnst Du den schriftlichen Dialog mit der Firma ab? Es kann ja gut sein, dass die Dir den strittigen Betrag anch Prüfung zur Verfügung stellen.
Die T-Com wird den Betrag von Dir fordern, ob Du willst oder nicht. Das wäre lediglich dann ausgestanden, wenn zwischenzeitlich die Registrierung für die Dialer wieder entzogen wurde. Ganz abwägig ist das nicht - es braucht nur genügend Beschwerden bei der RegTP.

So läuft das meine Herren und nicht anders.

@ MIB, was ist Dein Beruf, dass der so erschreckend für Frau I. ist.


----------



## kindacool (25 Juni 2004)

Hmmm...

Vielleicht etwas naiv die Frage:
Aber ist es denn wirklich zu erwarten, daß der Dialerbetreiber so dreist ist und vor Gericht geht ? Immerhin müßte er da nachweisen, daß seine Dialer, abseits irgendwelcher Registrierungen, völlig rechtskonform funktioniert haben. Und das könnte nach momentaner Sachlage schwierig werden, oder ?

Es ist auch zu schade, daß folgende Auffälligkeit leider nicht gerichtsverwertbar ist:
Da laden sich (vermutlich Hunderte, wenn nicht gar Tausende) Leute einen kostenpflichtigen Dialer 'runter und die überwiegende Mehrzahl (wenn man mal dieses Forum als statistische Messlatte anlegt) kappt die daraus erwachsene Verbindung nach wenigen Sekunden wieder, obwohl sie für eine halbe Stunde bezahlt hat... !? (Ich weiß ja auch nicht welcher Mehrdienst dort angeblich angeboten wurde, aber egal was es war, Schmuddelkram kann es nicht gewesen sein, weil: So schnell ist doch keiner, oder ???   )

Schönes Wochenende
Kindacool


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2004)

Was Consul-Info tut, müsste Questnet eigentlich sehr genau wissen,... Vielleicht leiden manche zwischenzeitlich an Amnesie, aber das begründet keine Amnestie, oder gibts hier auch eine "lex Gedächtnislücke", wie für unseren Kanzler a.D.?

P.S.: Auf der one2pay-Seite steht jedenfalls CWN als PP-Anbieter, 



			
				one2pay schrieb:
			
		

> CashWorld***- Webmaster´s best friend, ist ein Kooperationsprojekt mit der Business Markteing INC. aus den USA.



CWN war aber eine Kooperation mit CI! Und verantwortlich für CWN ist Herr A.C., ob GF von QN oder nicht - QN wird ja wohl wissen, was er tut?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (25 Juni 2004)

Genau Aka-Aka. Der weiss es sehr wohl.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Aka-Aka. Der weiss es sehr wohl.


...aber auch das würde, wenn es so wäre (wofür es Anzeichen gäbe) nichts nützen [edit: in puncto: "wer wäre verantwortlich, wenn es da illegale Dialer gäbe"] - das ist ja der Jammer... Da weiss man besser nichts als zu wenig... 
___

edit (21:35): Nachdem ich nun wieder ein bisschen mehr weiß, hoffe ich, dass die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Die wirklichen Verantwortlichen, meine ich


----------



## Sven (25 Juni 2004)

*Questnet*

Ich hab auch einen Dialer von Questnet auf dem Rechner gehabt.
Hat sich dreimal für je 8-17 sekunden eingewählt.
Was habt ihr jetzt vor zu tun? 

sven


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Questnet*



			
				Sven schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch einen Dialer von Questnet auf dem Rechner gehabt.


War der wirklich von QuestNet oder nur deren 09009er-Nummer? Genau das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Dreamwarrior (26 Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Mitleidenden

@Reducal


> War der wirklich von QuestNet oder nur deren 09009er-Nummer? Genau das ist hier die Frage.



Ja, das ist wohl die Frage. Aber eins ist doch klar und darüber muss man gar nicht mehr diskutieren. 
Hier geschieht etwas höchst kriminelles was wohl in diesem Maße kaum noch zu toppen ist.

Ich denke alle hängen da irgendwie mit drin. Die Firma Questnet genauso wie die besagte Fa.Consul und noch ein par "freie" Mitarbeiter.
Der Dialer wurde von irgendjemandem so modifiziert um damit in einer Blitzaktion den schnellen Euro zu machen. 
Warum kommt denn der Trojaner ("TRSysup Four" in meinem Fall) zusammen mit dem Dialer auf den Rechner? Datum des Trojaners und Zeit der Anwahl stimmen exakt überein.
Er hat wahrscheinlich die Aufgabe die Abfragemechanismen der Dialers auszuschalten und die Anwahl zu vertuschen.
Dies wird aber bestimmt kein Hobbyprogrammierer aus langer Weile gemacht haben.
Er würde ja an uns Geschädigten so nichts verdienen.

Die berüchtigten beiden Firmen würden allerdings innerhalb kürzester Zeit soviel verdienen wie wahrscheinlich in ihrer gesamten Firmengeschichte nicht!
Natürlich weiss keiner der beiden etwas davon und der schwarze Peter wird hin und her geschoben. Alles Heuchlerei. Die einzige die davon nichts weiß ist wahrscheinlich die arme Hotlinemitarbeiterin.

Ist es nicht erschreckend was hier noch alles möglich ist? 
Registrierter Dialer hin oder her; KEIN Mehrwertdienst, schon gar nicht  die der Fa. Consul..soundso ist 30€ wert. 
Habt ihr euch den Schwachsinn den die dort anbieten einmal angesehen auf den Seiten der Regtp?
Das so etwas überhaupt zugelassen wird ist meiner Meinung nach ein Skandal.
Hier wird wirklich nur auf die Dummheit des Verbrauchers spekuliert. 

Noch etwas: 
Welcher normaldenkende Mensch würde sich denn "freiwillig" mehrere Male hintereinander für ein par Sekunden für pauschal 30€ dort einwählen und das ganze auch noch 3 mal mit OK bestätigen?
Das kann einem doch niemand im Ernst und ruhigem Gewissens unterstellen.
Wohl niemand der in der Lage ist auch nur einen PC zu starten.

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke alle hängen da irgendwie mit drin. Die Firma Questnet genauso wie die besagte Fa.Consul und noch ein paar "freie" Mitarbeiter.
> 
> Dies wird aber bestimmt kein Hobbyprogrammierer aus langer Weile gemacht haben. Er würde ja an uns Geschädigten so nichts verdienen.


Da hast Du wohl recht. Bei der RegTP geht man im übrigen davon aus, dass die QuestNet selbst dafür Sorge tragen muss, dass ihre Nummern eben nicht missbraucht werden.
Was mit den "erwirtschafteten" Anbietervergütungen passiert ist noch ein bisschen unklar - auf jeden Fall können die wohl nicht an irgendeinen "freien" Mitarbeiter (Webmaster) ausgeschüttet werden, da sie nicht durch den Originaldialer produziert wurden und demzufolge wohl auch nicht zugeordnet werden können.


----------



## GammaRay (26 Juni 2004)

Habe inzwischen auf meine Beschwerde von der regtp schriftlich Antwort gekriegt.
Nach Rechtsaufassung der regtp entsteht durch Anwahl mit einem nicht rechtskonformen Dialer kein Vergütungsanspruch.
Dass hier mit nicht registrierten Dialern gearbeitet wurde, ist ja mit reichlich Zeugen ziemlich gerichtsfest zu beweisen.

Das heisst also, Questnet muss zunächst die Kohle abschreiben(vgl auch einschlägiges Urteil des BVG-imForum zitiert) und kann dann seinerseits gerichtlich gegen den Inverkehrbringer des Dialers vorgehen.

Falls Questnet diesen vor Gericht zieht, ich stehe als Zeuge zur Verfügung. )

GammaRay


----------



## dotshead (26 Juni 2004)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Dass hier mit nicht registrierten Dialern gearbeitet wurde, ist ja mit reichlich Zeugen ziemlich gerichtsfest zu beweisen.
> GammaRay



Falsche Annahme? Unter der Rufnummer sind immer noch Dialer registriert. Ob diese RegTP konform sind, ist was anderes.


----------



## Dialerina (26 Juni 2004)

*Anzeigen bei Kripo +  Beschweren bei RegTP !!*



			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird wirklich nur auf die Dummheit des Verbrauchers spekuliert.
> 
> Welcher normaldenkende Mensch würde sich denn "freiwillig" mehrere Male hintereinander für ein paar Sekunden fürl 30 € dort einwählen und das ganze auch noch 3 Mal mit "O.K." bestätigen????




Hallo alle Mitbetroffenen!

 Wenn es ein gesetzeskonformer Dialer WÄRE, würde natürlich kein normaler Mensch eine Sekundeneinwahl für 30 €  3xbestätigen.....

 Ich denke, sie wissen das bei Questxxx  auch ganz genau.
Ich kann nur jedem raten:  Unbedingt bei der RegTP BESCHWEREN und bei der Polizei ANZEIGE erstatten - dann bringt das Ganze auch was!

    Ich hatte Anzeige erstattet. Gestern sagte mir der zuständige Beamte, es gibt republikweit massenhaft Betroffene. Polizei München u. Staatsanwaltschaft München (da: Grasbrunn bei München) wissen Bescheid u. arbeiten daran.   
Mein Fall wurde auch dorthin weitergeleitet.

Aber wahrscheinlich wurde der illegale Dialer nicht von Questxxx selbst, sondern vom Mieter der Nr. im Netz benutzt.
Der Dialer soll sich auch nicht auf dem Rechner des Users festsetzen, sondern soll nur temporär von außerhalb einwirken. Deshalb ist auch bei den meisten Betroffenen nachher keine Dialerdatei als solche, sondern nur Hilfsdateien nachweisbar.
(also bitte- ich bin KEIN Computerexperte!    :argl: )
So wurde es mir unverbindlich mitgeteilt.

Gruss Dialerina.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

@dotshead

Es konnten von einigen Usern Dateien sichergestellt werden, deren Hashwert allesamt nicht registriet ist.

Um Einwendungen zuvorzukommen. Die regtp schreibt bei Registrierung die Verwendung von Monoblock-Dialern vor.

GammaRay


----------



## Dreamwarrior (26 Juni 2004)

Hallo..

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/14861

Wahrscheinlich wurden diese Trojaner jetzt dahingehend soweit perfektioniert das gar keine Fenster mehr auftauchen wie wir ja auch alle am eigenen Leibe erfahren haben.

Aber wie gesagt: Hier steckt viel mehr als nur eine "clevere" Geschäftsidee dahinter.
Wahrscheinlich hat der Initiator dieser Idee nicht mit so einem Wirbel gerechnet.
Nach dem Motto: Zuschlagen, schnell wieder verschwinden..und ausgesorgt!

Ich werde nächste Woche auch meine Polizeidienststelle aufsuchen und Anzeige erstatten.

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nächste Woche auch meine Polizeidienststelle aufsuchen und Anzeige erstatten.


... und gegen wen sollen sich die Ermittlungen Deiner Meinung nach richten?


			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Motto: Zuschlagen, schnell wieder verschwinden..und ausgesorgt!


Wenn es eben ein Trojaner ist, der irgendeine Datei für den Verbindungsaufbau steuert, dann kommt es nicht zur Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung - die kann eigentlich nur über das Original mit der eingearbeiteten User-ID zugeordnet werden. Es sei denn, der Dialer hat neben der Nummer tatsächlich auch diese ID in seinem Quelltext. Doch dem scheint nicht so zu sein, denn bei den Telefonrechnungen tauchen immer mehr kurze (wenige Sekunden) Sessions auf, die am QuestNet-Server nicht registriert werden. Das haben nun schon einige erklärt, die denen den EVN zum Abgleich vorgelegt haben.
Demzufolge ist nix mit ausgesorgt haben - ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung an, dass hier mehr dahinter steckt, als nur die Geschäftsidee.

Wäre prima, wenn sich ein Vertreter der QuestNet mal dazu äußern würde.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

> Wenn es eben ein Trojaner ist, der irgendeine Datei für den Verbindungsaufbau steuert, dann kommt es nicht zur Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung


@Reducal

Wer bekommt dann das Geld das die Telekom einzieht, wenn es nicht an den Anbieter geht. Behält das Questnet?

Grüße,
Harmlos


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bekommt dann das Geld das die Telekom einzieht, wenn es nicht an den Anbieter geht. Behält das Questnet?
> Grüße,
> Harmlos



Da R nicht GF von Questnet ist, sollte diese Frage an diesen gerichtet werden, der darauf auch zu antworten bereit ist... Seine Nummer sei hier irgendwo gepostet, 

Grüsse
Brieftaube, Nachrichtenübermittler


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Juni 2004)

Brieftaube schrieb:
			
		

> Da R nicht GF von Questnet ist, sollte diese Frage an diesen gerichtet werden, der darauf auch zu antworten bereit ist... Seine Nummer sei hier irgendwo gepostet,



Ich hätte da mehr Vertrauen in Reducals Spekulationen, als in die Selbstauskunft eines zwangsläufig befangenen Geschäftsführers.



			
				Brieftaube schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse
> Brieftaube, Nachrichtenübermittler



Wenn du mir auf's Auto machst kommste in den Kochtopf!   

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn bei den Telefonrechnungen tauchen immer mehr kurze (wenige Sekunden) Sessions auf, die am QuestNet-Server nicht registriert werden...



An welchem questnet-Server? Wenn ich eine Webserveranfrage für verschiedene angebliche [bei google auffindbare] QN-Dialerdownload-URLs mache (rumpelstilzchen.que***.xy vs. gibmirdendialer.que***.de), bekomme ich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Kann jemand für einen Laien nachvollziehbar erklären, was das bedeutet "der Questnetserver"???. Kann man den anfassen? (Ernst gemeint...!).

Referenz z.B. : Diskussion im antispam-Forum zu spam über QN mit Stellungnahme eines QN-Mitarbeiters

Serverabfragen: http://news.netcraft.com/


----------



## Harmlos (26 Juni 2004)

Sorry, hatte mich vorhin nicht angemeldet.

Brieftaube schrieb:



> Da R nicht GF von Questnet ist, sollte diese Frage an diesen gerichtet werden, der darauf auch zu antworten bereit ist... Seine Nummer sei hier irgendwo gepostet,



Ich glaube nicht, dass der mit mir spricht.

Unter der Voraussetzung das Reducal recht hat ergäbe sich folgendes Zusammenspiel:

1. Telekom stellt eine Verbindung von mir zu 0900... fest.
2. Telekom schreibt das in meine Rechnung und bekommt Geld von mir.
3. Telekom zieht Inkassogebühr ab und überweist den Rest an Questnet.
4. Questnet vergleicht die Einwahldaten mit ihren Zugriffen auf die Server

Jetzt brauch ich eine Fallunterscheidung:

5a. Questnet findet keine Zugriff, weil die UserID nicht gestimmt hat.
6a. Questnet freut sich und behält das Geld.

anderer Fall:

5b. Questnet stellt über die UserID den Anbieter fest und überweist dem die vereinbarte Provision.

Wenn 6a tatsächlich eintritt, wäre dies natürlich ein ganz heftiges Motiv, Dialer ohne Abfrage in die Welt zu setzen.

Gruß,
Harmlos


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2004)

Harmlos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass der mit mir spricht.


Das sollte er aber... oder zumindest sollte irgendjemand von Questnet dieser brodelnden Gerüchteküche den Dampf nehmen...


----------



## Harmlos (26 Juni 2004)

*Aka-Aka schrieb*


> Kann jemand für einen Laien nachvollziehbar erklären, was das bedeutet "der Questnetserver"???. Kann man den anfassen? (Ernst gemeint...!).



Warum denn nicht? Die Dienstleistung von Questnet besteht doch darin, die Webseiten von Anbietern auf ihren Servern zu speichern, Dialer zu schreiben, diese bei der Regtp registrieren zu lassen, auf möglichst frequentierten Seiten links auf den Dialerdownload zu platzieren und abzuwarten bis die Kunden auf ihren Server zugreiffen.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß,
Harmlos


----------



## Harmlos (26 Juni 2004)

*Antwortschreiben*

Die Antwortschreiben, die ich von Telekom und Questnet erhielt, sind schon bemerkenswert.

Die Telekom rät wohl jedem, Anzeige gegen Questnet zu stellen, macht aber weiter munter Geschäfte mit denen. Nachdem, was ihnen an Beschwerden zugeht, müssen sie schon lange ahnen, dass da was nicht stimmt.

Die Reaktion von Questnet auf meine Beschwerde bestand aus einem allgeinen Informationsblatt ?!!!
Obwohl ich ihnen meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis geschickt habe, enthielt ihre Antwort keinen Bezug auf meine Einwahl. Das passt auch zu Reducals These, dass ich gar keinen Eintrag auf deren Server hinterlassen habe. Im Schreiben war auch keine konkrete Forderung an mich enthalten.
Das deutet doch stark daraufhin, daß die wissen, dass das Geld, das sie bekommen, nicht sauber ist.

Zeitgewinnen, ist die Devise, es regnet Geld.

Gruß,
Harmlos


----------



## Sven (26 Juni 2004)

Könnte mir jemand sagen was regTP eigentlich heisst?

sven


----------



## Counselor (26 Juni 2004)

Sven schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte mir jemand sagen was regTP eigentlich heisst?


Hier klicken!


----------



## Qoppa (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: Antwortschreiben*



			
				Harmlos schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom rät wohl jedem, Anzeige gegen Questnet zu stellen, macht aber weiter munter Geschäfte mit denen. Nachdem, was ihnen an Beschwerden zugeht, müssen sie schon lange ahnen, dass da was nicht stimmt.


Eieiei, das sollte sie aber nicht, die gute Telekom .

Aber wenn sie schon selbst zur Anzeige rät, so sollte sich das Forderungsgehabe ganz schnell beenden lassen, indem man sie darauf hinweist, daß sie sich strafbar macht (z.B. der Geldwäsche), wenn sie wissentlich Gelder aus Betrug einsammelt. Dann darf der Forderunsginhaber selbst, bzw. sein Inkassobüttel, an die Front, - wenn er sich denn getraut.

@Sven
Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post
(dort müssen Dialer registriert werden)


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: Antwortschreiben*



			
				Harmlos schrieb:
			
		

> @Reducal
> Wer bekommt dann das Geld das die Telekom einzieht, wenn es nicht an den Anbieter geht. Behält das Questnet?


Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Früher (vor dem 15.08.03) gab es auch immer wieder Probleme mit QuestNet-Nummern - z. B. die berühmte 0190080806. Damals wurde eine Posterin hier im Forum scharf angegriffen, wenn sie behauptete, geht zur QuestNet und lasst Euch das Geld erstatten, weil das Produkt fehlerhaft ist. Ich habe keine Lust auf Steinigung aber ähnlich könnte das bei den einzelnen Betroffenen heute auch laufen. Blos, wenn ich hier die Leute so schreiben sehe, dass sie "denen" die Verbindungsdaten lt. EVN nicht geben wollen, dann können sie auch nicht mit einer Klärung der Angelegenheit rechnen. 


			
				ihretelefonrechnung der QuestNet schrieb:
			
		

> *Legen Sie bitte eine vollständige Kopie Ihrer Telefonrechnung bei. *
> Ohne eine Kopie Ihrer Telefonrechnung können wir Ihnen keine genaue Auskunft geben.
> Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis.


Der Ton macht die Musik! Aber, siehe auch letzten Satz diese Postings.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> An welchem questnet-Server? Kann man den anfassen?


Maio - ich bezeichne das das Ding halt so. Sind wir bei´m Verhör oder was? Jdenfalls verfügt eine technologisch prima angebundene Firma, wie die QuestNet, bestimmt über ein Netzwerk an Computern, die letztlich mit einem oder mehreren Hauptrechner/n verquickt sind. Die nenne ich dann eben Server - das hört sich gut an und ist bestimmt nicht abwägig. Anfassen kann man die Teile jedoch nicht, wenn man nicht QuestNetler ist - ein Beispiel für das, was ich meine, kennen hier doch schon einige:  http://www.ihretelefonrechnung.de/ .



			
				Harmlos schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitgewinnen, ist die Devise...


So sehe ich das auch, im Sinne der Widerspruchsführer. Das Phänomen wird sich mEn u. U. selbst regulieren.


----------



## Dreamwarrior (27 Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter.

Ich stimme im Großen und Ganzen mit @Harmlos und @Reducal überein.

Questnet hat keine Einträge von uns Opfern auf deren Servern gespeichert. Das wissen sie auch ohne unsere Telefonrechnungen. 
Ich denke sie haben sich die Sache etwas einfacher vorgestellt und wahrscheinlich haben sie wohl nicht mit so viel unfreiwilliger "Kundschaft" gerechnet. Fast wie ein Lottogewinn!
Nun ist ihnen die Sache leicht aus dem Ruder gelaufen und das Zusammenspiel Dialer+Virus war wohl doch etwas zu aggerssiv. Das kann passieren wenn man neue (illegale) Dinge ausprobiert.
Wie auch immer; ich will ja niemanden beschuldigen. Nur setzt sich das Puzzle jetzt langsam zusammen.

Jetzt heißt es sich bei QN beraten und Zeit gewinnen.

Ich frage euch; warum entkräftet denn Questnet die Vorwürfe nicht und entlastet uns unfreiwillige Opfer (ihrer) Attacke.
QN hätte doch keinen finanziellen Verlust dadurch? Im Gegenteil; diese innovative Firma hätte dann fast wieder eine weiße Weste.
Man könnte dann die ganze Geschichte auf böse Hacker und eine Virusattacke abschieben.

Machen sie aber nicht und versuchen wirklich noch sich zu rechtfertigen und zu kassieren! Da steckt schon eine ganze Menge kriminelle Energie dahinter.

Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag

Dreamwarrior


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (27 Juni 2004)

Hi und hallo, 

das mit der Einwahl von ausserhalb finde ich eine interessnte Sache. Daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Mmh, da mach ich mich mal schlau. 
Eigentlich gibt es ja nichits, was nicht geht...

Nochmal zur Anzeige per der Polizei. Ich habe verstanden...

... das ist kostenlos!
... Strafrecht & Zivilrecht unterscheiden sich.
... eine Anzeige bedeutet nicht, dass es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt, oder? (Ich habe keine Rechtsschutzversicherung)
... die Anzeige wird nach MUC weitergeleitet.

Ist das alles so?


----------



## Dialeropfer (27 Juni 2004)

Nachdem auch ich mehrfach die 90001090 auf meiner Rechnung fand, habe ich die 0900er sperren lassen. 
Nachdem meine freundin gestern bei ebay einen Suchbefriff in die Artikelsuchmaske eingab, dauerte der Seitenaufbau sehr lange. 
Plötzlich wurde die Verbindung getrennt. mittlerweile leider völlig routiniert 
im Umgang mit Dialern sicherte ich sämtliche Einblendungen mit screenshots und sämtliche Dateien. Das Ding heißt "hotsex". 
Interessanterweise wurde gleich ein link auf den Desktop erzeugt. also ein sehr auffälliger Dialer. Es wurde sogar zur Eingabe "OK" aufgefordert. 
Im Einwahlprotokoll konnte ich feststellen, das sich das Ding trotzdem 5 mal versucht hat, einzuwählen aber wegen der Sperre keinen Erfolg hatte. 
Und jetzt ratet mal, von wem der dialer stammt. 
Er wählte die Nummer 090090001088 natürlich auch von Consul-Info BV. Die Überprüfung des angezeigten Hashwertes ergab, dass es sich um einen registrierten Dialer handelt. 
Also mal wieder ein beweis mehr für die illegalen Machenschaften mit auch registrierten Dialern von Consul-Info. daten gehen natürlich montag zur RegTP 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Insider (27 Juni 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage euch; warum entkräftet denn Questnet die Vorwürfe nicht und entlastet uns unfreiwillige Opfer (ihrer) Attacke.
> QN hätte doch keinen finanziellen Verlust dadurch? Im Gegenteil; diese innovative Firma hätte dann fast wieder eine weiße Weste.
> Man könnte dann die ganze Geschichte auf böse Hacker und eine Virusattacke abschieben.
> 
> Machen sie aber nicht und versuchen wirklich noch sich zu rechtfertigen und zu kassieren!



Abwarten, da gibt es einen Nachschlag!



			
				MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ist kostenlos!
> ... Strafrecht & Zivilrecht unterscheiden sich.
> ... eine Anzeige bedeutet nicht, dass es zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommt, oder? (Ich habe keine Rechtsschutzversicherung)
> ... die Anzeige wird nach MUC weitergeleitet.
> ...


Nicht ganz, die Anzeige wird nicht zwingend nach MUC geschickt - dorthin geht wahrscheinlich nur eine Anfrage bzgl. der Daten und Erkenntnisse zur QuestNet. Danach entscheidet die für den Anzeigenerstatter örtlich zuständige StA, was weiter zu tun ist. In den meisten Fällen wird das zur Einstellung des Verfahrens führen, da gerichtsverwertbare Beweise zu dürftig sind und sich die Ermittlungen wohl tatsächlich gegen den großen, unbekannten Hacker richten werden, wie es Dreamwarrior schon angedeutet hatte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2004)

Dialeropfer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding heißt "hotsex".
> Interessanterweise wurde gleich ein link auf den Desktop erzeugt. also ein sehr auffälliger Dialer. Es wurde sogar zur Eingabe "OK" aufgefordert.



-gelöscht-

(Der Beitrag bezog sich auf einen Dialer, der ebenfalls "hotsex" heisst... Mein Aufpasser von der jur-fak hat aber genau hingekuckt und mir grade gemailt, dass da "DW24" draufsteht auf dem link... Upps, wohl etwas veraltet...)

aka


----------



## Dreamwarrior (27 Juni 2004)

Hallo..

@Dialeropfer
Du hattest ja wenigstens noch ein Bestätigungsfenster und einen link zu einer neuen DFÜ Verbindung auf dem Desktop.
Das alles hat uns der besagte Diealer, der die Nummer 090090001090 anwählt, nicht geboten.

Übrigens: Ich surfe mit deaktivierten ActiveX und Java und muss bestätigen wenn ich ein Applet oder Plugin ausführen will.
Ich habe nichts bestätigt!

Aber wunderbar das du die Dateien sichern konntest und zur RegTP schickst.
Desto mehr Beweise und umso wasserdichter wird die Sache.

Das einzige was bei mir übriggeblieben ist war die infizierte Datei "taskman.exe" mit dem Virus TR/SYSupFour. 
Wie schon gesagt; *Datum und Zeit der Infektion stimmen exakt mit der Zeit der Anwahl überein*.
Ich werde die Datei der RegTP schicken und als möglichen Beweis der Polizei vorlegen.

Gruß

Dreamwarrior


----------



## Qoppa (28 Juni 2004)

*Re: Antwortschreiben*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Damals wurde eine Posterin hier im Forum scharf angegriffen, wenn sie behauptete, geht zur QuestNet und lasst Euch das Geld erstatten, weil das Produkt fehlerhaft ist.


Keine Steinigung  - aber doch eine Rückfrage: was soll der Vorteil dieses Vorgehens sein? Ich denke doch, man ist in jedem Fall in der besseren Position, wenn man das Geld garnicht erst abbuchen läßt, - und zwar sowohl bei der "Klärung" des Vorfalls wie dann auch bei einem evt. Gerichtsgang (Beweislast!).


----------



## Sebbi86 (28 Juni 2004)

hi,
bin auch ein Opfer von dem mysteriösen Dialer (090090001090).

Seltsamerweise ist bei mir am Freitag auch dieser Dialer "hotsex" aufgetaucht. Ebenfalls mit einem Icon auf dem Desktop.
Genau wie bei "Dialeropfer" versuchte sich das Teil einzuwählen, hat aber wg  der 0900/0190-Sperre die ich inzwischen hab nicht geklappt. 
Danach bin ich halb ausgeflippt und hab die Festplatte formatiert, damit sind zwar alle Beweise auch  für den 090090001090-Dialer vernichtet, aber die hätte ich sowieso nicht ausfindig machen können da ich eben kein Experte bin.
Also was nun, da kann man  doch Parallelen erkennen oder??

Übrigens die Seite computerbetrug.de kannte ich da erst seit 2 Tagen !

bye
Sebastian

PS.: Soll ich eigentlich jetzt zur Polizei gehen und ne Anzeige machen ohne Beweise und bloß mit meiner Telefonrechnung un Einzelverbindungsnachweis sowie mit Verweis auf diese SEite??


----------



## Dino (28 Juni 2004)

Sebbi86 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> bin auch ein Opfer von dem mysteriösen Dialer (090090001090).
> ...
> versuchte sich das Teil einzuwählen, hat aber wg  der 0900/0190-Sperre...nicht geklappt.
> ...



Also irgendwie beißt sich da was, mein Lieber! Wenn wegen der 0900/0190-Sperre keine Einwahl stattgefunden hat, taucht auch keine 0900/0190-Position in der T-Rechnung auf, auch nicht mit einem EVN.

Opfer bist Du also höchstens dadurch geworden, dass Du Dir nicht anders zu helfen wusstest, als durch "plattmachen" und den damit verbundenen Aufwand. Ich wage also mal zu bezweifeln, dass Du einen konkreten *schadenersatzfähigen* Nachteil hattest.

Und zur Frage nach der Anzeige:
Letztlich musst Du selbst wissen, was Du tust. Aber keinerlei Beweise für irgendwas und (wahrscheinlich) nicht mal eine entsprechende Position auf der T-Rechnung... Nur Deine ganz pauschale Aussage, dass sich mal ein irgendein Dialer auf Deiner Festplatte befunden hat wird sicher keinen wirklich vom Stuhl reißen.
Anders sähe es aus, wenn Du eine URL vorzeigen könntest, bei der es zu einer automatischen Einwahl kommt. In diesem Fall läge zumindest ein Betrugsversuch vor, gegen den man konkret vorgehen kann.


----------



## GammaRay (28 Juni 2004)

Der Dialer kam sicher daher:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw26/s14130.html

und

http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2...infecting_web_site_visitors_with_malware.html

d.h. der Trojanercode kam von unschuldigen Webseiten, die gehackt und geimpft wurden.

Es wird also schwierig, die download-webseite zu lokalisieren. Das erklärt auch warum die meisten hier nicht in der Lage sind, zu lokalisieren, woher der Trojaner kam.

GammaRay


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Sebbi86 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich eigentlich jetzt zur Polizei gehen und ne Anzeige machen ohne Beweise und bloß mit meiner Telefonrechnung....


Da hat er Recht, der Hase!


			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Letztlich musst Du selbst wissen, was Du tust. Aber keinerlei Beweise für irgendwas und (wahrscheinlich) nicht mal eine entsprechende Position auf der T-Rechnung...


Belaste die Behörden nicht unnütz, es gibt bereits zahlreiche Anzeigenerstatter, die sowohl einen Schaden, als auch (zumindest dürftige) Beweise liefern können. Bei Dir ist offensichtlich nichts passiert und da gibt es analog einen abgedroschenen Spruch der Verkehrspolizei: "...kein Schaden, keine Aufnahme."

Für alle anderen gibt es in Kürze bestimmt eine erhellende Stellungnahme der zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

@lébullé

prost


----------



## Dialomat (28 Juni 2004)

Ich pendle gerade zwischen *Faszination, Krimi-Anspannung und (geringer) Katstrophen-Verspannung*. 

Hab im entsprechenden Thread schon meine "090090001087er" Erfahrungen gepostet, jetzt über den Tellerrand gesehen, mich bei MiB199 angemeldet und (PUH!) durch diesen ellenlangen Thread gewurstet ("Beim mir war das ja so mit dem Modem..."). 

Fühle mich eher als Nachzügler, weil hier ja mittlerweile schon die Hintergründe beleuchtet werden. Jedenfalls wird’s versucht. 
Das ganze hat mich wohl fast einen (freien) Tag gekostet und momentan bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich dabei bin weil ich Angst ums Geld hab, oder ob ich "das Buch nicht mehr weglegen kann". 

Dazu trägt auch etwas bei, das sonst nur in Krimis vorkommt: 
Ich bin mir sicher, die Dateien, von denen her die Rede ist, zum großen Teil gesehen zu haben. Es ist wie ein *deja vue*, bei dem man dem Gangster kurz ins Auge blickt, bevor er im Nebel verschwindet (Man erinnert sich sogar noch an das merkwürdige "Gewürge" danach, das man als Hustenanfall abgetan hatte.) Teilweise hab ich sie gelöscht (javainfo.exe) und weiter an meinen Sicherheitseinstellungen geschraubt. Teilweise sind sie durch für mich ungewöhnliche Zufälle (der PC ist mein Berufsgegenstand) abhanden gekommen. 
Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich hätte zugreifen müssen, sie wären in die Falle gegangen ...

Und dazu kommt die *Gänsehaut*, die nun nicht mehr nur auf Begriffe wie "botnet" folgt, sondern auch auf "selbstlöschend". 
Und dann noch die Ankündigung eines unsichtbaren Gasts, bald würde sich der Nebel lichten...

Bleibt die Beschwerde bei der RegTP, dem Abwarten, ob die Telekom auch alles richtig bucht und der Spannung, wann sich der echte "Kassierer" meldet. 
Sowie das nächste Kapitel, das momentan schon geschrieben wird, aber noch nicht gedruckt ist: die nächste Rechnung. 

Nur das mit der Kripo, das scheint mir ziemlich langweilig. Finde die Vorstellung wirklich drollig, meinen PC da für ein paar Monate abzuliefern, bis die Experten feststellen, dass sie nichts feststellen können. Und mich vielleicht mit einem Schulterzucken beglücken. Nee, nee, nee. Das tu ich man nich. 

*Was mir nicht in den Kopf will, ist die Ignoranz einschlägiger Institutionen.* 
Was macht denn die RegTP den ganzen Tag? Und heise.de? Und die Telekom? Und das BSI?

*Abschließend eine Mail*, die ich soeben an die c't geschrieben hab:

An: '[email protected]'
Betreff: Artikel Dialer Heft 14

Hallo, 

nicht schlecht der Artikel, aber weit unter eurem Niveau: 

Ihr berichtet von lieben Dialern, die sich brav melden, aber vielleicht gar nicht registriert sind. Alles kein Problem. (Soso. Aha.)
Unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5656&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
erfahrt ihr von Dialern der nächsten Generation, von der ihr leider nichts schreibt:
Dialer, die schlau den Modemlautsprecher deaktivieren, sich dann selbst löschen und selbstverständlich eine Nummer benutzen, für die 31 bereits registrierte Dialer existieren. 

Ich erwarte etwas mehr Engagement bei kriminellen Themen, meine Damen und Herren! 

Gruß und Tschüß


----------



## Dialomat (28 Juni 2004)

Noch ein Nachsatz: 
Guckt doch mal genau hin, da warten schon namenlose Gestalten mit scheinbar etwas angetrunkenen Kommentaren an der Ecke:

Los, *Lé Bullé*, mach mal deine Tasche auf, die riecht schon so ...: 





> "Für alle anderen gibt es in Kürze bestimmt eine erhellende Stellungnahme der zu diesem Thema."


 
Und du, *LosCicojoros*? Pulle schon leer? Nimm dir doch ne neue. Das dauert noch, bis sich der Nebel lichtet.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selbstinitiative der Betroffenen. Die T-Com betreibt das Inkasso und sieht davon nicht eher ab, bevor sie Kohle sieht oder der eigentliche Forderungssteller die Nummer abschaltet und den Mahnstopp verfügt (auf eigene Kasse versteht sich).
In diesem, hier ganz besonders strittigen Fall wird sich der Nebel hoffentlich bald lichten.




			
				Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und dann noch die Ankündigung eines unsichtbaren Gasts, bald würde sich der Nebel lichten...


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2004)

Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Nachsatz: ....


Genau erkannt, heute ist Spaß angesagt!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (29 Juni 2004)

*@Dialomat:*

Genau das ist es. Ich kann auch nicht darauf warten, dass mein PC bei der Kripo Monate bleibt. *Ist des denn unumgänglich, dass mein PC zur Beweissicherung solange bei der Polizei bleibt? Auch wenn ich diesen sowieso jetzt schon platt gemacht habe?*
Das hält mich noch davon ab eine Anzeige zur erstatten. Ich kann und will auch nicht mehrere Woche auf mein Allerheiligstes verzichten. Aua, das ist ja eine Entziehungskur, auch wenn meine Frau das manchmal gerne sehen würde 

MiB


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich diesen sowieso jetzt schon platt gemacht habe?


Damit hat sich die Übergabe des Rechners als Beweismitte ja eh schon erübrigt - die Auswertung eines "plattgemachten PC" ist weder sinnvoll noch erfolgversprechend. Zeig´ halt einfach nur den Sachverhalt an, wenn Dir damit wohler ist aber erwarte nicht all zu viel, was den Ausgang des Verfahrens angeht.


----------



## kindacool (29 Juni 2004)

@all, die um die lange Abwesenheit ihrer Festplatte fürchten:

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß die Kripo die Festplatte kopieren wird. Es könnte ja auch sein, daß der PC geschäftlich benötigt wird.

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Insider (29 Juni 2004)

kindacool schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß die Kripo die Festplatte kopieren wird.


Die Kopie des Rechners sollte eine s. g. _forensische_ Sicherung (zumeist mit Encase) sein - diese wird jedoch eigentlich nur erstellt, um die Daten gerichtsverwertbar dokumentieren zu können und ggf. bei Verlusten zu ersetzen. Die Auswertung nach der strittigen Internetsession *muss* am möglichst unveränderten Rechner des Geschädigten stattfinden - alles andere ist Murks! Und ob der Computer geschäftlich genutzt wird oder nur privat, spielt keine Rolle! Außerdem ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass eine "Kopie" mit verkürzten Wartezeiten gleich zu setzen ist. Manche Spekulationen hier gehen ganz schön weit an der Realität vorbei.


----------



## kindacool (29 Juni 2004)

@insider:
Ich war auch eher davon ausgegangen, daß bei einer Kopie der PC nicht monatelang in der Asservatenkammer verbleiben muß...

Aber ich lasse mich auch gern eines Besseren belehren. Danke für die Aufkärung !

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Müllabfuhr (29 Juni 2004)

Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das mit der Kripo, das scheint mir ziemlich langweilig. Finde die Vorstellung wirklich drollig, meinen PC da für ein paar Monate abzuliefern, bis die Experten feststellen, dass sie nichts feststellen können. Und mich vielleicht mit einem Schulterzucken beglücken. Nee, nee, nee. Das tu ich man nich.




Warum so umständlich empfohlene Maßnahmen der Regtp:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/fs.html

Screenshot in beisein eines Zeugen machen , auf Diskette oder CD 
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/10/index.html

Wer schleppt den noch die Rechner durch die Gegend ?
Höchstens einer , welcher ein paar Bier intus hat


----------



## Insider (29 Juni 2004)

Müllabfuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Screenshot in beisein eines Zeugen machen , auf Diskette oder CD


Schon nicht schlecht aber in der Regel keineswegs ausreichend für erfolgreiches Strafverfahren, dass zu einer Verurteilung eines ermittelten Täters führt.

Dieser Thread hier beschäftigt sich mit der missbräuchlichen Verwendung der _*090090001090*_. Hier kommen womöglich falsche oder gefälschte Dateien und nur temporär abgelegte Steuerungen zur Anwendung. Mit ein paar Screenshots oder dem Spezl, der mal mit auf den Rechner schaut, ist da nicht bei zu kommen - es braucht nachvollziehbare Beweise, die (zugegeben) immer seltener auf den Rechnern der Geschädigten verfügbar sind.

An dieser Stelle ziehe ich mich aus dieser Diskussion um behördeninterne Arbeitsweisen zurück. Erkundigungen können z. B. beim nächsten Tag der offenen Tür Eurer Polizei eingeholt werden. *Zurück zum Thema!*


----------



## modderer (29 Juni 2004)

*---*

hallo,

nachdem der einspruch gegen die abbuchung der position, die durch diese nummer (090090001090) auf unserer telefonrechnung entstanden ist, von der telekom abgelehnt wurde, würde mich jetzt interessieren, ob einige jetzt schon den den rechnungsbetrag rückbuchen gelassen haben und bereinigt um den "schaden" überwiesen haben? wenn ja, kamen da schon mahnungen von der telekom?
bin jetzt auch soweit, dass ich den betrag rückbuchen lasse, wenn die telekom abbucht!!
(bei mir liegt der betrag bei etwa 52 €.

mfg


----------



## modderer (29 Juni 2004)

*---*

hannlo nachmal,

hat jetzt eigentlich jemand das dich eindeutig identifizieren und ding fest machen können? sicheren des dailern?!

mfg


----------



## Sebbi86 (29 Juni 2004)

hi ich nochmal,

ich habe mich vielleicht nicht klar genug ausgedrückt:
Auf meiner Telefonrechnung ist ein Posten von 25,82 +Steuern aufgetaucht für eine Verbindung zu 090090001090. 
Jedoch habe ich von dieser Einwahl gar nichts bemerkt etc. wie bei anderen hier im Forum.

Ich finde es jetzt nur seltsam das dieser zweite Dialer "hotsex" bei mir und "Dialeropfer" plötzlich auf dem PC war. Und dieser Dialer hat sich dann auch völlig offentsichtlich gezeigt, so dass man ihn gar nicht übersehen konnte!
(Wir beide hatten ja auch schließlich das gleiche Problem mit dem 090090001090 Dialer)
Da muss doch ein Zusammenhang bestehen, zumal bei mir noch nie etwas im Zusammenhang mit Dialern passiert ist und ich auch seit ich Internet habe (immerhin 2 Jahre) noch nie Dialer gnutzt habe.

edit: 
und dann gibt es gleich 2 mal innerhalb von gut 4 Wochen einen Dialervorfall?????


----------



## kindacool (29 Juni 2004)

@modderer:
Habe die Rechnung gekürzt und per Einschreiben/Rückschein gegen die dubiose Position Widerspruch eingelegt.
Habe trotzdem eine Standardmahnung der Telekom über den Fehlbetrag bekommen.

Schöne Grüsse
Kindacool


----------



## ollifausd (29 Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle, 
habe nun Antwort von RegTP...oder auch keine....
da nicht mehr viel auf dem Rechner zu finden war, konnte ich nicht so sehr
viel in das Formular einschreiben. Fazit von RegTP: Schade, aber helfen und dagegen einschreiten ist nicht. Problemloses Rückbuchen von TK und erneute Überweisung des korrigierten Rechnungsbetrages an die TK incl.
schriftlicher Reklamation ist top gelaufen......
was hier so an Seiten zusammengekommen ist, hut ab werde also doch noch zur Polizei Anzeige erstatten....
viele Grüße an alle


----------



## Dreamwarrior (29 Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter.

Ich hoffe und bin mittlerweile auch zuversichtlich das sich die ganze Sache für *uns* zum Guten wendet.
So offensichtlich wie dieser Fall war wohl selten ein Dialerbtrug und viele der _Aussenstehenden_ wird wohl auch hier mitlesen. 
Wie ja schon oft geasgt wurde wird sich auf den Servern der dubiosen innovativen Firma mit dem Namen, der ja Programm zu sein scheint, kein Eintrag von uns finden.
Keiner hier hat eine Seite mit den "Premiumdiensten" von Consul..blabla angesurft geschweige denn irgendetwas bestätigt.

Das Problem ist das die T-Com so wahnsinnig schwerfällig und langsam ist, wenn es um Probleme ihrer zahlenden Kunden geht.
Ich selber komme aus der Energiebranche. Sollte ein Kunde, der jahrelang 3000kWh verbraucht hat aufeinmal 6000kWh verbrauchen wird der Energieversorger alles daran setzen den Fall schnell zu klären.
D.h., der Kunde bezahlt erst mal nicht den höheren Betrag, sondern der Zähler wird auf Manipulation, Beschädigung, Defekte; Stromklau usw. überprüft!
Gehört nicht hierher aber so sollte es laufen.
Nicht bei der T-Com. Hier kommt kein Servicemitarbeiter zu euch. Alles läuft schriftlich mit viel Bürokratie und kostet sehr viel Zeit und Arbeit! 
Aber man kann es ja leider nicht ändern und muß kämpfen. Was auch alle Betrogenen hier tun sollten.
Wir wurden alle bestohlen. Nur wer das Geld, und es wird sehr viel sein, jetzt erhält das ist die Große Frage.
Was glaubt ihr wieviel Prozent der Betrogenen dieses Forum kennen?
Wieviele können sich an nichts erinnern und zahlen einfach?

Dann wollen wir mal sehen wann sich der Nebel lichtet. Ich warte immer noch auf Antworten auf meine Faxe von der Fa. T-Com, Questnet; und der RegTP. Vielleicht reagieren sie ja alle nur auf Briefe...wer weiss das schon.

Ich warte mit Spannung auf Stellungnahmen von QN und vielleicht ist ja auch die T-Com gnädig und redet mit uns von Mensch zu Mensch.

Gruß 

Dreamwarrior


----------



## qn (29 Juni 2004)

*Stellungnahme QuestNet GmbH 090090001090*

Bitte lesen!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6276


QuestNet GmbH


----------



## Dialeropfer (29 Juni 2004)

Ist das vorstehend verlinkte Schreiben wirklich authentisch?
Hat jemand von euch diese Stellungnahme von Questnet bestätigt bekommen?
Als nächstes müsste dann abgeklärt werden, ob die Telekom informiert wurde oder ob die weiterhin auf die Zahlung bestehen.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2004)

Dialeropfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das vorstehend verlinkte Schreiben wirklich authentisch?



Selbst wenn der Verfasser nicht zu wissen scheint, dass die Firma "Consul Info" heisst (da hat er möglicherweise zu viel an CONSULTing gedacht), ist es zumindest so, dass ich diese Informationen auch von der Firma Questnet so erhalten habe. Ich halte die Stellungnahme für authentisch, also sollte man daran gehen, sich damit auseinander zu setzen, was da steht


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass "qn" der ist, den er vorgibt zu sein. Diese Stellungnahme und ihr Posting hier, ist insbesondere während intensiver Ermittlungen der Münchener Behörden angeregt worden, um den wilden Spekulationen den Nährboden zu entziehen.

"anna"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (29 Juni 2004)

Liebe "Anna", und auch lieber Poster "qn", 

in solch einem Fall, wie er sich hier mit der Nummer 090090001090 ereignet hat, genügt ein einfaches Posting im Forum nicht. 

Das Internet ist immer noch größtensteils anonym, zumindest für die meisten von uns. Nicknames sind an der Tagesordnung.

Immer mit dem Hintergrund, dass gegen dieses illegale Handeln Anzeigen erstattet wurden und dass die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt genügt es nicht, nur in diesem Forum eine Stellungnahme abzugeben. Ich bitte um mehr Seriösität und Professionalität. Sie werben doch mit "next generation technology", dann nutzen Sie auch Ihre Website und die Presse. Kontaktieren Sie Heise, Computerbild oder wen auch immer. Letztendlich geht es um IHREN NAMEN und um IHRE FIRMA. 

*Eine offizielle Presseerklärung, von mir aus auch auf der Website von Questnet, wäre das einzig glaubhafte.*

@all
Wenn QN der Poster gewesen ist, dann dürften doch auch eigentlich ab sofort keine Mahnungen mehr kommen. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Wenn QN der Poster gewesen ist, dann dürften doch auch eigentlich ab sofort keine Mahnungen mehr kommen. Sehe ich das richtig?


Das ist eben nicht richtig. So lange der Original-Dialer der QN noch registriert ist, wird die T-Com das Forderungsmanagement voll durchziehen. Allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass derzeit auch Gespräche zwischen QN und der T-Com statt finden.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wie er seiner Position Geltung verschafft - Du erwartest, was Du gern haben möchtest - ist das nicht etwas anmaßend? Du bittest um mehr Seriösität und Professionalität - bei allem Verständnis für Deine problematische Lage - zu viel Erwartung schießt womöglich über das Ziel hinaus.
Aber nix für ungut, egal, wer nun für sich welche Variante für den Widerspruch und seine weitere Vorgehensweise wählt; in den meisten strittigen Fällen dürfte letztlich eine Patsituation entstehen und dabei niemals vor den Kadi führen, zumal noch eine Entscheidung der RegTP ausstehen dürfte.


----------



## Dialomat (30 Juni 2004)

Ich enthalte mich lieber eines Urteils zum QN Posting, weil mir nach wie vor völlig unverständlich ist, wie man auf diese zwielichtige Art ernsthaft und unbescholten sein Geld verdienen will. Kein Herz für ..... 

Vielmehr verfolge ich meinen Eindruck von gestern abend weiter und bemerke, dass sich in einigen Ecken des Bilds zwar der Nebel gelichtet hat. 
Stattdessen läuft aber hie und da bereits windiges Schattenboxen, das droht, in ernsthafte Kloppereien auszuarten. Zum Bespiel, weil ein Telekom-Dealer mir was freundliches von "30 Tage Zahlungsrückstellung" und "möglicher Ausbuchung an den Anbieter" geflüstert hat und ich heute einen Brief von eben dieser T-Connection zugesteckt bekomme, die mich zur sofortigen Zahlung nötigen will. Jungs, ihr braucht gleich morgen früh eine vor den Latz, das ist alles. 

Beunruhigen tut mich allerdings ein wenig, dass sich der ...*Questnet *gerade ins Rampenlicht gestellt hat und Friedenspfeifen verteilt, weil sein Kumpel *Consul *(wie charmant kleinlaut der Name doch ist...) eine besonders fiese Lotterie entwickelt hat, die zu auffällig war. Losnummer: *090090001090*
Warum beunruhigen? Weil die leider nicht mir gelten, die Pfeifchen, ich hab nämlich das Los *090090001087 *gezogen. Und das gehört zu der Lotterie, die Consul mit *Netzwelt Plus* laufen hat. Genauso fies, aber nicht so erfolgreich, wie man hier nachlesen kann. Und dann warten ja auch noch die Geprellten von *090090001088*, auch eine "Consul" Erfindung, aber mit welchem .....?

Ich frage mich gerade, ob Questnet mit Netzwelt verwandt ist, oder ob es sich um ein und den selben ...handelt. Hat einer gut aufgepasst beim Memory? Darf ich vielleicht sogar mit meiner falschen Losnummer die QN-Pfeifchen rauchen? Oder muss ich "Netzwelt" doch mit Nachdruck meinen Fehdehandschuh [] vorzeigen?

Aus meiner Sicht hält sich der Nebel ziemlich zäh. Lausche auf eure Tipps...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## martin rostock (30 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Der Text unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6276

ist sehr interessant und klingt glaubwürdig. Nichts desto trotz bleibt die Vorgehensweise, die ich empfehle gleich:

Rechnungsbetrag begründet widersprechen gegenüber QN (Kopien der Einzelverbindungsnachweise) und ggf. T-Kom oder sonstigem Rechnungssteller.
Beschwerde bei der Regulierungsbehörde
Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt bei der Polizei (Kopien der Einzelverbindungsnachweise abgeben, sonstige Beweise sichern!)

All dies habe ich diese Woche gemacht. Reaktionen bleiben bei mir nun abzuwarten.

Es dürfte übrigens auch im Interesse QNs sein, wenn der Schadensumfang möglichst vollständig erfasst wird und damit der Verursacher (soweit bekannt) seine gerechte Strafe für all den Ärger erhält, den er den Betroffenen und letztlich QN verursacht hat.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## modderer (30 Juni 2004)

*---*

hallo,

kann das sein, dass die "stellungnahme" von questnet nicht mehr zugänglich ist!? aber warum ist der post nicht mehr vorhanden?! ist irgendwie ein bisschen komisch!
hat questnet inzwischen eine offizeielle stellungnahme veröffentlicht (pressemitteilung oder auf ihrer homepage etc)??
danke schon mal

MfG


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

Ich vermute mal, dass da Überprüfungsgründe greifen. Wer sagt denn, dass die Erklärung echt war?
Wird sich sicherlich klären - ein wenig Geduld mit den ja auch "nebenbei" in anderen Tätigkeiten arbeitenden Moderatoren/Admins sollten wir haben ...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*AN DIE MODERATOREN:*

Warum ist die Stellungnahme von QuestNet nicht mehr einsehbar????


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: ---*



			
				modderer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> kann das sein, dass die "stellungnahme" von questnet nicht mehr zugänglich ist!? aber warum ist der post nicht mehr vorhanden?! ist irgendwie ein bisschen komisch!
> hat questnet inzwischen eine offizeielle stellungnahme veröffentlicht (pressemitteilung oder auf ihrer homepage etc)??
> ...



Genau das interessiert uns auch. Es spricht sicherlich nichts dagegen, eine Pressemitteilung oder Stellungnahme auf der eigenen Seite zu veröffentlichen und dann darauf zu verlinken.


----------



## Janny (30 Juni 2004)

Moin,
bin auch Opfer der niederländischen Consul-info... (Reg.Nr.: 90090001090-1344938) geworden.
Zahlung erstmal verweigert. Telekom fordert mich auf, zu bezahlen, da der Dialer ja registriert sei. Denkt da auch mal jemand nach? Was soll ich denn in 4 Sekunden Verbindungszeit über mein lahmes 56k Modem erhalten haben, das 25 Euro wert ist? Bei mir wurde die Verbindung auch ohne meine Zustimmung hergestellt. Bin stutzig geworden, weil mein Modem klickte, als die Verbindungen wechselten. Hab' dann von Hand die Kiste ausgeschaltet (4 Sekunden Reaktionszeit). 
Ich werde jetzt die Telekom noch mal informieren, dass ich zahlungsunwillig bin, und auch mal einen Brief an die Qestnet schreiben. Mal sehen, was die zu sagen haben.
Werde diesen Thread neugierig weiter verfolgen, und Neuigkeiten meinerseits posten.

Tschö


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Juni 2004)

An dieser Stelle sei auch auf die prinzipielle Bedeutung eines solchen Missbrauchs hingewiesen. Der Rufnummernbetreiber/Inhalteanbieter ist nachweispflichtig fuer die Inanspruchnahme einer Leistung! Somit waere der hier genannte Missbrauch ein Eingestaendnis sowie ein Praezedenzfall dafuer, dass die Existenz eines registrierten und gesetzeskonformen Dialers juristisch wertlos ist (und somit die Registrierung), weil es weitere illegale Dialer geben kann (bzw Manipulationsmoeglichkeiten).

Wenn man tatsaechlich diese Beweispflicht zugrunde legt (und nicht den Anscheinsbeweis, den die Gerichte zunaechst in dem Aufbau der Verbindung sahen), kann nun jeder seine Dialerrechnung anzweifeln, QuestNet zitieren und der T-Com sagen: weist mir mal nach, dass es der registrierte Dialer war. BTW, selbst die Existenz des registrierten Dialers auf der Platte kann durch den illegalen Dialer durch Download ausgeloest werden.

Ferner kann man der Politik/RegTP zum Vorwurf machen, mit der Registrierungsvorschrift einen Verwaltungsapparat aufgebaut zu haben, der zur Verhinderung von Missbrauch voellig ungeeignet ist. 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## qn (30 Juni 2004)

*Stellungnahme Questnet 090090001090*

*Stellungnahme finden Sie unter www.questnet.de*

Bezüglich der Zensur in diesem Forum kann sich ja jetzt jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden!

MfG
Questnet GmbH


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

...ohne jetzt den Miesepeter machen zu wollen:
Welchen (juristischen?) Wert hat denn diese Stellungnahme, wenn in ihr die betreffende Nummer 090090001090 nicht explizit genannt wird ? Diese erscheint nur im link der auf die Stellungnahme verweist !

Grübel-grübel


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Ein super Dialog hier ! .. Beiträge ohne Prüfung löschen - und sich dann wundern warum hier kein ANbieter mehr posten will.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: Stellungnahme Questnet 090090001090*



			
				qn schrieb:
			
		

> *Stellungnahme finden Sie unter www.questnet.de*
> 
> Bezüglich der Zensur in diesem Forum kann sich ja jetzt jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, Fa. QuestNet, für die Bestätigung.

BTW: Eine Zensur findet nicht statt. Aber haben Sie einmal darüber nachgedacht, wie Sie reagiert hätten, wenn jemand Fremdes sich hier als QN angemeldet und eine Stellungnahme gepostet hätte, die nicht Ihren Vorstellungen entspricht?

Die (richtigerweise) hieraus resultierenden Maßnahmen Ihres Hauses gegenüber dem Forum gilt und galt es zu vermeiden.

Da jetzt Ihrerseits die Echtheit bestätigt wurde, wird sicherlich auch seitens der Moderatoren nicht mehr eine öffentliche Kenntnisnahme des bisherigen Threads unterbunden werden.


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: Stellungnahme Questnet 090090001090*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Da jetzt Ihrerseits die Echtheit bestätigt wurde, wird sicherlich auch seitens der Moderatoren nicht mehr eine öffentliche Kenntnisnahme des bisherigen Threads unterbunden werden.



Ist bereits erfolgt 

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

@QN:

Wer zeichnet für die Stellungsnahme verantwortlich?

Umgekehrt:
Lässt sie sich mit Briefkopf und Unterschrift als .pdf in Ihr System einstellen? das würde auch die letzten Zweifler überzeugen ...


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

Woraus ergibt sich die Authentizität? der einzige offizielle Hinweis ist der Link auf ein unsigniertes und ohne 
Hinweis auf den  Autor  erstelltes PDF-Dokument , so kann das von einem  x-beliebigen Mitarbeiter ins 
Netz gestellt worden sein. Autor und Unterschrift würden die Authentizität und Glaubwürdigkeit 
bedeutend erhöhen 

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: Stellungnahme Questnet 090090001090*



			
				qn schrieb:
			
		

> *Stellungnahme finden Sie unter www.questnet.de*
> Bezüglich der Zensur in diesem Forum kann sich ja jetzt jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden!
> MfG
> Questnet GmbH



Eine Frage: Würden Sie das auch so sehen, wenn diese Stellungnahme nicht von Ihnen wäre, sondern der Ersteller sie Ihnen unterschieben wollte?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (30 Juni 2004)

Hmmm, 

also der Link auf der eigenen Website ist ja schon nicht schlecht. Besser als hier im Forum. :respekt: 

Aber ein Firmenstempel, oder eine Unterschrift des GF's auf dem PDF Dokument wäre eine feine Sache.  :thumb: 

Stelle auch die Frage: In wieweit ist solch eine Stellungnahme denn als Beweis nennbar?  :lupe:  

Ich druck es auf jeden Fall aus und lege es meiner Beschwerde bzgl T-Com Rechnung bei. :abgelehnt: 

Happy Wednesday   :vlol:


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2004)

Ich bezweifele den Wert eines solchen Ausdrucks.

Das Pamphlet ist ohne Firmenbezug, Datum, konkreter Benennung der Rufnummer usw. ohne wirkliche Aussage. Wenn das anderswo vorgelegt wird, bringt sich der Vorlegende eher in Verdacht, eine plumpe Fälschung selbst zusammengefrickelt zu haben.

Firmen, die kein Briefpapier haben wollen, werden allgemein nicht wirklich ernst genommen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## ollifausd (30 Juni 2004)

sehe das genauso, ist zwar erst mal beruhigend zu wissen, aber ob es das
ausgedruckte Papier wert ist ???? auch wenn es wirklich von Questnet kommt.......
Olli


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

ich denke, das Problem hat sich erledigt, da die Nummer auf der Seite der Regulierungsbehörde gelöscht wurde. Daher ist auch keiner mehr zur Zahlung verpflichtet.

Oder bin ich da etwas naiv?


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, das Problem hat sich erledigt, da die Nummer auf der Seite der
> Regulierungsbehörde gelöscht wurde. Daher ist auch keiner mehr zur Zahlung verpflichtet.


Woher kommt diese Erkennntnis? 

RegTP Abfrage 090090001090

da seh ich 34 registrierte Dialer 

tf


----------



## silloni (30 Juni 2004)

Liebe Mitbetroffene!

Solange ich von QN keinen an mich adressierten Brief mit Briefkopf und Unterschrift im Briefkasten habe, können die meinetwegen ins www stellen was und wo sie wollen - das nehme ich in keinem Fall Ernst.
Sollte es tatsächlich von QN kommen, sollen Sie diesen Aufwand lieber dazu verwenden, die Telekom höchst offiziell zu informieren unter Angabe unserer Daten, damit deren Mahnungsnerverei ein Ende hat.

Bitte schickt eure Beschwerde auf jeden Fall an die RegTP, selbst wenn ihr euren Dialer nicht mehr nachweisen könnt - steter Tropfen ...

Eine Sache ist mir jedoch noch nicht ganz klar: Sollte die Registrierung widerrufen werden, bedeutet daß noch lange nicht, daß die bisherigen Forderungen nichtig werden, oder?
Das gilt nämlich dann nur für die Forderungen, die nach dem Zeitpunkt des Entzugs entstanden sein sollen.

Wegen anderer Betroffener, die nichts von ihren Rechten wissen, oder diejenigen, die regelmäßig PRS nutzen und denen es daher gar nicht auffällt, ob da 100 Euro mehr oder weniger auf der RE stehen, und welche Beziehungen jetzt auf der Kippe stehen, weil vermeintlich Schatzi auf teuren Brustseiten surft, kann man echt nur würgen. Bereits erwähnte telefonische QN-Reaktionen à la "Da waren Sie wohl auf Erotikseiten!", sagt ja wohl ALLES. Und wieviele werden sich davon einschüchtern lassen und zahlen.

Die eigene Zeit, die hier verschwendet wird - würg³.

Und dafür wollen die auch noch Kohle sehen, die mir gehört? Ohne eine entsprechende Gegenleistung???
Ich hab auch beruflich mit websites zu tun und weiß, wer wann wie lange auf den Seiten war ... da sollen die mir mal sagen, auf welchem url ich was in Anspruch genommen habe ... für anderthalb Minuten!
Da hätte ich doch gerne mal genauere Infos, was das gewesen sein soll ... ansonsten scheint hier ein Versehen vorzuliegen, und da gibts nur eins: Storno.

Laßt euch nicht vereiern!!!!

Sagt' nicht, ach es sind nur 30 Euro, zahl ich halt, ich hab keinen Bock auf die Chose! Und wenn auf der nächsten Rechnung 3000 Euro stehn, zahlt ihr die auch?

Schöne Grüße
silloni


----------



## sascha (30 Juni 2004)

> Eine Sache ist mir jedoch noch nicht ganz klar: Sollte die Registrierung widerrufen werden, bedeutet daß noch lange nicht, daß die bisherigen Forderungen nichtig werden, oder?
> Das gilt nämlich dann nur für die Forderungen, die nach dem Zeitpunkt des Entzugs entstanden sein sollen.



Kommt ganz drauf an, wie die Reg TP entscheidet. In früheren Fällen war es auch schon so, dass die Behörde den Dialer nachträglich für niemals registriert erklärte, mit der Folge, dass "nach Auffassung der Reg TP" niemals eine Zahlungsverpflichtung bestand. Wie gesagt, die jeweilige Einzelfallentscheidung zählt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Hallo! Bei mir genau dasselbe. Quest Net 090090001090 1:15min 25,819 EUR. Ich denke, da könnte doch mal ne Strafanzeige in Betracht kommen!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

Bitte erst einmal in Ruhe hier den ganzen Threasd lesen und dann noch mal Vorschläge verbreiten.
:bussi:


----------



## Dreamwarrior (1 Juli 2004)

Hallo

@silloni
Du hast ganz recht. Auch mit dieser Aktion versucht Questnet das beste für "sich" herauszuschlagen. 
Der geringe Prozentsatz der Betroffenen die dieses Forum intensiv lesen hat schon viele Schwierigkeiten mit der Deutung und der  Vorgehensweise beim Dialerbetrug und erst recht beim "alles wiedergutmachendem" Statement von QN.
Hier wird doch wirklich versucht uns erstmal etwas ruhiger zu stellen und den unwissenden Rest gnadenlos abzukassieren.

Als ich gestern mal wieder einen genervten T-Com Mitarbeiter darüber informiert habe meinte er nur, das es viele Foren gibt und ihm egal sei was auf der HP von QN steht. Er hält sich nur daran was die RegTP sagt. Das ist Gesetz! Ende und aus! 
Meint ihr nicht auch das das eine gefährliche Entwicklung ist in D? Wo jeder nur noch geradeaus sieht und nicht mal ein wenig über den Tellerrand schaut?
Wenn eindeutig betrogen wird muß man doch helfen? 
Ich würde auch bei ROT über die Ampel fahren wenn ich damit jemanden helfen könnte der gerade bestohlen wird.

Welcher Berufstätige Familienvater hat denn die Zeit hier alles genau mitzuverfolgen?
Wer kennt denn von denen die "innovative" Homepage der Firma mit den vielen tollen Ideen?

*Es muß von Questnet eine offizielle Rücknahme der Registrierung der Nummer 090090001090 *(ich kann mir sonst keine langen Nummern merken aber diese kenne ich auswendig) *geben.*
Sie müssen sich auch mit der T-Com absprechen und nicht ein par Leute durch die Hintertür ruhigstellen.
Keiner der diese Nummer untergejubelt bekommen hat soll zahlen müssen. Das ist immer noch Diebstahl!
Und keiner soll sich mit den verschiedenen Behörden herumärgern. Ich weiß nicht wieviel Zeit ich für diese 30€ schon am Telefon verbracht habe. Allerdings ist es mir das in diesem Fall wirklich wert!
Denn vorher hätte ich nie gedacht das manche so skrupellos vorgehen.

Liebe Firma QN Consul und Partner:
Ihr habt euren Mitkonkurenten ganz schön das Geschäft kaputt gemacht. Dieser Fall wird wohl Konsequenzen für die ganze Branche haben :tröst: Vielleicht solltet ihr wirklich eine Firma in der Karibik gründen..denn da soll es ja auch Internet geben. Und mit Entwicklungshilfe kann man auch Geld verdienen.

Gruss und einen schönen 1.Juli

Dreamwarrior


----------



## kindacool (1 Juli 2004)

*Ich versteh' das nicht...*

Bekomme soeben eine Stellungnahme von der RegTp per email:
Neben einer ausführlichen Aufklärung über meine Rechte, einer Bearbeitungsnummer und dem Hinweis, daß man der Sache nachgehe, findet sich dies:


> "Hinweis:
> Die Firma QuestNet GmbH Grasbrunn hat eine Stellungnahme (
> http://www.questnet.de/stellungnahme.pdf ) bezüglich eines Missbrauchs der
> Einwahlsoftware über einen manipulierten Dialer abgegeben. Geschädigte
> ...



So, damit hat wohl die RegTp die Authenzität der Stellungnahme trotz aller Formfehler anerkannt !? 
Mehr noch: Man unterstützt QuestNet dabei, daß NUR diejenigen ungeschädigt aus der Sache hervorgehen, die auch von der Stellungnahme wissen und sich beschweren !!!
Ist es nicht eine der Aufgaben dieser Behörde, weiteren Missbrauch zu verhindern und also bei zugegebenen Fehlfunktionen eines(?) Dialers die entsprechende Rufnummernregistrierung -zumindest befristet- aufzuheben ? (Bis QN garantieren kann, daß die Dialer auch korrekt arbeiten ?)
So ist es doch so, daß alle inkorrekt auf dieser Nummer operierenden Dialer so lange weiterabzocken dürfen, bis sich jemand konkret beschwert...

Also ich werde da jetzt nicht mehr schlau draus, bin aber gespannt was man hier so darüber denkt...

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

*090090001087*

Hallo Leute!

Bin neu hier, da ich auf meiner T-Rechnung den o.g. Dialer finden "durfte". Was kann ich eurer Meinung nach dagegen unternehmen / was habt ihr schon erreicht? Werde wohl erst mal die Rechnung bei der Telekom reklamieren. Oder bringt das nix?

Hilfe... :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

*Das Gleiche mit der Nummer  090090001214*

Habe auch in der Rechnung 2 x 25,82 EUR, einmal für 1,20min und einmal für 16 min angeblich.
Ich weiss wie die ganzen DIALER funktionieren, hab da nirgendwo "OK" eingetippt.

Hat da jemand schon was erreicht mit dem Widerruf an T-com?Bringt das was?

Was soll man in dem Fall machen?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> *Es muß von Questnet eine offizielle Rücknahme der Registrierung der Nummer 090090001090 *(ich kann mir sonst keine langen Nummern merken aber diese kenne ich auswendig) *geben.*



Sag  mal, was ist an der Aussage "Als Reaktion auf diesen Mißbrauch wurde bereits Sperrung einer Mehrwertdienst-Rufnummer veranlasst!" nicht zu verstehen? 
QN hat die Nummer abschalten lassen, um einem weiteren Missbrauch zu verhindern.




			
				kindacool schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht eine der Aufgaben dieser Behörde, weiteren Missbrauch zu verhindern und also bei zugegebenen Fehlfunktionen eines(?) Dialers die entsprechende Rufnummernregistrierung -zumindest befristet- aufzuheben ? (Bis QN garantieren kann, daß die Dialer auch korrekt arbeiten ?)
> So ist es doch so, daß alle inkorrekt auf dieser Nummer operierenden Dialer so lange weiterabzocken dürfen, bis sich jemand konkret beschwert...



S.o.
Über die Nummer wird wohl nichts mehr abgerechnet.

Trotzdem sehe ich die Rolle der RegTp ähnlich kritisch.
Solange diese Behörde allerdings "nur" förmliche Dinge überprüft und nicht die Technik, wirst Du (vom Gesetzgeber anscheinend gewollt) nicht mehr bekommen.


Ausserdem:
Ich lese hier von Formfehler, Pamphlet usw. 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, oder wie? Freut Euch, dass ihr eine Stellungnahme bekommen hat - QN hätte auch mit der Staatsanwaltschaft/Telekom/RegTP die Situation im Stillen regeln können.

Hier wird ein Problem vom Anbieter zugegeben - und es gibt für Einige nichts Wichtigeres, als sich an Kleinigkeiten aufzuhängen?!   :-?


----------



## kindacool (1 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird ein Problem vom Anbieter zugegeben - und es gibt für Einige nichts Wichtigeres, als sich an Kleinigkeiten aufzuhängen?!   :-?



Nunja... wenn rechtsverbindliche Unterschriften für Dich "Kleinigkeiten" sind... Is bestimmt 'ne Freude mit Dir Geschäfte zu machen !

Schönen Abend
Kindacool


----------



## dotshead (1 Juli 2004)

Meinst Du nicht, dass die RegTP sich vergewissert hat, dass die Stellungnahme von Questnet abgegeben wurde? Was willst Du eigentlich mehr? Ist doch nen klasse Beweis, wenn dich die RegTP sogar auf die Seite hinweist. BTW rechtsverbindliche Unterschriften auf Internetseiten?


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> QN hätte auch mit der Staatsanwaltschaft/Telekom/RegTP die Situation im Stillen regeln können.


So sehe ich das auch und in der Regel wird das auch derartig praktiziert - die Endkunden sind normaler Weise die letzten, die vom Ausgang der "Verhandlungen" erfahren, wenn überhaupt.
Es gibt sicher viele offene Fragen um QN und die Rolle verschiedener Institutionen. Doch die Hardliner in dieser Sache werden darauf nie Antworten erhalten. Seid froh drum, dass das Forderungmanagement dieses Mal so glimpflich vorbei geschrammt ist oder dass nun genügend Material zur Verfügung steht, um gerade diesem erfolgreich zu begenen (falls es doch noch bei irgendeiner T-Com-Niederlassung einsetzt). Leider arbeiten nicht alle Niederlassungen gleich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltet ihr wirklich eine Firma in der Karibik gründen..denn da soll es ja auch Internet geben. Und mit Entwicklungshilfe kann man auch Geld verdienen.


Osteuropa reicht, da gibt's genug Fördermittel... Auf ins "Thailand Europas" (Zitat GF G. KFT)


----------



## littlebird's prompter (1 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt sicher viele offene Fragen um QN und die Rolle verschiedener Institutionen. Doch die Hardliner in dieser Sache werden darauf nie Antworten erhalten.


"Man muss aufhören können zu fragen, im Täglichen wie im Ewigen." (Christian Morgenstern)... Es gibt Fragen, die zu stellen Sinn macht, auch wenn man keine Antworten bekommt. So wie es z.B. Strafprozesse gibt, die trotz ihrer deprimierenden (formal bzw. "zielorientiert" betrachteten) Aussichtslosigkeit dennoch eine Botschaft haben (Mannesmann!). 
Noch ein Sinnspruch:
"Am schwersten sind die Fragen zu beantworten, die wir uns deswegen gar nicht erst stellen.!"

jeremy


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2004)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> "Man muss aufhören können zu fragen...


Das mag womöglich für den einzelnen gelten, da der aufgrund seiner Position nicht in den Olymp der Antworten vordringen kann - aber es gibt sicherlich die Fragensteller und auch diejenigen, die Antworten schuldig sind, sonst
  :bash: 

_Beispiel:_ es wird auch immer mehr Fragen geben, die das Umfeld des Missbrauchs betreffen. Man sieht es gerade deutlich bei der HAS. Werbebanner positionieren und das verteilende Portal kümmert sich nicht ausreichend um den angebotenen Inhalt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht es gerade deutlich bei der HAS. Werbebanner positionieren und das verteilende Portal kümmert sich nicht ausreichend um den angebotenen Inhalt.


...besonders in Fällen, in denen es auch noch Verquickungen zwischen den Portalen und den Inhaltsanbietern zu geben scheint... ...zumindest sieht es für manchen derer so aus, die aus der Ferne mit selbst erstellten Fernrohren in den Nebel blicken, der den Olymp umhüllt...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Werbebanner positionieren und das verteilende Portal kümmert sich nicht ausreichend um den angebotenen Inhalt.


Ach, wie sollen sich denn die armen von der Boerse verlassenen DotCom Unternehmen sonst in dem harschen kapitalistischen Klima zurechtfinden, nachdem das Venturekapital knapp geworden ist. Und da sich die Herren von der einen oder anderen Internet Messe aus den alten Hype Zeiten kennen duerften... Da ist eine genaue Kontrolle des Inhalts der Werbebanner wahrlich zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Qoppa (2 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, wie sollen sich denn die armen von der Boerse verlassenen DotCom Unternehmen sonst in dem harschen kapitalistischen Klima zurechtfinden, nachdem das Venturekapital knapp geworden ist.


Ich denke, das ist tatsächlich der wahre Grund für das Umsichgreifen der Mehrwertplage. Nachdem die euphorischen Gewinnerwartungen nicht eingehalten werden konnten und viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt war, mußte man sich eben umschauen, wo der Cashflow herkommt ... Und nicht zu vergessen: mittendrin die Telekom, die im Jahr 2000 über 60 Mrd. Schulden durch überteuerte Investitionen (Voicestream, UMTS-Lizenzen) aufgehäuft hatte.

T-Online hatte das mal so erklärt: Internet I war schön und kostenlos, aber jetzt beginnt Internet II, da muß für "Content" bezahlt werden, das müssen wir jetzt nur noch den Leuten beibringen ... :roll:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (2 Juli 2004)

So, nun hab ich auch meine Rechnung, 29,95 für eine 12 minütige Einwahl am 13.06.2004.   :abgelehnt: 

Habe das Einschreiben an Telekom schon fertig. RegTP wurde bereits per mail informiert, es folgt abe rnoch was schriftliches. :schreiben:  

Wir harren der Dinge die da kommen werden. 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Juli 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> T-Online hatte das mal so erklärt: Internet I war schön und kostenlos, aber jetzt beginnt Internet II, da muß für "Content" bezahlt werden, das müssen wir jetzt nur noch den Leuten beibringen ... :roll:






			
				Frei nach Goethe schrieb:
			
		

> Und bist Du nicht willig, so (ge)brauch ich ....  Dialer ?!?!?!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

*questnet 090090001090*

hi leute,
habe auf meiner telefonrechnung 6 verbindungen mit diesem sch... dialer.
konnte die verbindung auchnur per zeihen des steckers (modem) oder runterfahren des pc beenden. hat auch meine bestehende verbindung eifach getrennt und sich selbständig eigewählt. für mich heisst das 6 mal 29 euro. habe nun zum zweiten mal bei questnet reklamiert nachdem die mir eine übersicht mit der funktionsweise des dialer geschickt haben. ich bin mir 100%tig sicher die einwahl des dialers nicht aktiv initiiert zu haben. waren auch keine symbole zu sehen, die auf eine internetverbindung hingewiesen haben. d.h. weder bei einwahl noch für die möglichkeit des ausloggens. was tun? habt ihr vielleicht so etwas wie eine newsgroup oder so?
mfg huhu


----------



## Dreamwarrior (2 Juli 2004)

Hallo.



> @MiB199
> So, nun hab ich auch meine Rechnung, 29,95 für eine 12 minütige Einwahl am 13.06.2004.



Hast du denn schon die neue Telefonrechnung bekommen? (Juli'04)
Ich bekomme die neue Rechnung erst später.

Ist es wieder die Nummer 090090001090? Warst du nicht auch schon letzten Monat betroffen?

Hast du wieder entsprechende Dateien mit dem Datum der Dialereinwahl (Virus, Dialer *.com, *.bat) auf deinem Rechner gefunden?

Nochmal eine grundsätzliche Frage an alle Opfer:
Wenn die Dateien sich auf dem PC einmal "eingenistet" haben, wählt sich der Dialer nur einmal ein oder sporadisch immer eimal wieder?

D.h., wenn ich den Virus eingefangen habe und nicht bemerke, muss sich der Virus für jede Einwahl neu "installieren"?

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

Der eigentliche Dialer wird anscheindend von einem Trojaner eingeschleust.
Sowohl von mir als auch einem anderen Mitbetroffenen wurde der Trojaner SysUpFour (Antivir) isoliert-siehe weiter oben im Thread-.

GammaRay


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

habe heute ein Formular an die RegTP ausgefüllt, dabei ist es wichtig die Dateien zu kopieren und auf Diskette zu versenden. Doch als ich danach eine Startdatei starten wollte ,verschwand sie plötzlich und genauso die eine welche zum Glück noch auf der Diskette war. 
Kann es sein dass sich diese Dateien beim ausführen auch löschen können. wo kann man diese wiederfinden, im Papierkorb sind sie auch nicht mehr.
Gibt es eigentlich nun schon positive Reaktionen der Regtp zu dieser verdammten 090090001090-Nummer


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2004)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> Trojaner SysUpFour (Antivir)


http://www.antivir.de/de/vireninfos/virenlexikon/?show=1
Hat schon jemand etwa mehr Informationen über diesen Trojaner? Antivir und Trendmicro führen diesen Namen in ihren Enzyklopädien nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (3 Juli 2004)

@Dreamwarrior: 
Das war meine erste Rechnung - und hoffentlich auch die einzigste. Ich habe es ja sofort bemerkt und bin dann hier im Forum aktiv geworden. 
Nun kam die Bestätigung durch die T-Com Rechnung.  :bigcry: 
Mein PC sollte nun eigentlich sauber sein. Virenschutz wird wöchentlich aktualisiert. Fireall und 0190/0900 Blocker/Warner installiert. Sicher ist sicher.   

Aber es nur nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der nächste Hacker diese Hürde nimmt. Es ist doch immer so.  :evil:


----------



## Dreamwarrior (3 Juli 2004)

Hallo



> @Reducal
> Hat schon jemand etwa mehr Informationen über diesen Trojaner? Antivir und Trendmicro führen diesen Namen in ihren Enzyklopädien nicht.



Ich habe auch schon überall gesucht und unter diesem speziellen Namen nichts gefunden.
Ich denke das _Antivir_ merkt das die Datei, in meinem Fall "Taskman.exe", verändert wurde und setzt darum einen Platzhalter, in diesem Fall "SysupFour".
Finden andere Virenprogramme auch diesen Trojaner? Und wenn ja, welchen Namen hat er dort?

_Gut, dass es Firmen wie H+BEDV gibt, die sich nicht von dieser zwielichtigen Dialermafia unterkriegen lassen und diese mit angemessenen Mittel bekämpfen!_

Ich denke , das diese Veränderung der Beweis für die illegale Einwahl ist, da der Virus das selbe Datum der Einwahl durch den Dialer trägt.
Gesichert und auf Diskette gebannt.  

@MiB199
Also war der Dialer in deinem Fall auch nur einmal aktiv und hat sich nach dieser Einwahl nicht wieder rein zufällig und sporadisch eingewählt?
Die Einwahl erfolgt also ungefähr zeitgleich mit dem Erhalt des Trojaners der dann auf der HDD sozusagen schläft und nutzlos wird, oder?

Für eine erneute Einwahl durch den veränderten Dialer muß also erst ein neuer Trojaner den Weg bereiten.

Ist das so? Wie war (ist) das bei euch?

Gruß und einen schönen Samstag

Dreamwarrior


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine erneute Einwahl durch den veränderten Dialer muß also erst ein neuer Trojaner den Weg bereiten.


Das scheint so zu sein und vor allem muss der Trojaner eine andere Zielrufnummer bedienen, da die 090090001090 am Montag von der QuestNet abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (4 Juli 2004)

@Dreamwarrior, 

nach der Einwahl habe ich sofort meinen PC nach Sicherstellung der noch vorhandenen Verwiese gesäubert. Virenscanner laufen lassen, mit ArchScrypt Shredder alle Online Dateien geschreddert. Das Toll kann ich empfehlen, war mal irgendwann auf einer HeftCD einer Computerzeitschrift als Vollversion.

Ich habe gerade mal meine AntiVir-Protokolle gescannt. An dem fraglichen Tag und einen Tag davor hatte ich diesen Meldungen:

*...
12.06.2004,13:13 [WARNUNG]  Enthält eine Signatur des (gefährlichen) Backdoorprogrammes BDS/Jeem!
MSITS[1].EXE
      [INFO]  Die Datei wurde in das Quarantäneverzeichnis verschoben!
...
13.06.2004,11:54 [WARNUNG]  Ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/Small.Dld.FO!
A0006828.EXE
      [INFO]  Die Datei wurde gelöscht!
A0012323.EXE
      [INFO]  Die Datei wurde in das Quarantäneverzeichnis verschoben!
...*

Das habe ich bisher noch nie nachgeschaut.
Hilft Dies weiter?


----------



## Dreamwarrior (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo

@MiB199
Das ist doch schon mal wunderbar und dürfte als Beweis eines vorhandenen Virus und Dialer von Wert sein.
Die Dateien wurden von Antivir (normalerweise) mit der Endung *.vir ins Quarantäne(unter)verzeichnis verschoben. 
So wie es aussieht sind hier verschiedene Trojaner am Werk.
Am besten auf Diskette damit und an die RegTP schicken.

_Mal eine Frage an die Betroffenen:_
Hat denn schon jemand QN seinen EVN und die Kontodaten geschickt? Und hat QN schon jemandem das *.......* Geld zurücküberwiesen?
Mir läuft ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken wenn ich daran denke dieser Firma meine Daten zu schicken. Vielleicht haben die hochqualifinzierten Mitarbeiter ja neue innovative Ideen mit so vielen interessanten Nummern  

Allen hier einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß
Dreamwarrior

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, problematische Tatsachenbehauptung tf/mod_


----------



## GammaRay (4 Juli 2004)

Hi,
@dreamwarrior

Der besagte Trojaner läuft bei Trendmicro als Bespy und bei Kapersky interessanterweise als Trojan.win32.dialer.am.

Bei Kapersky gibt es keine weiteren Informationen.

Vom Verhalten her ählnlich sind Troj/Autotroj-B und...-C bei Sophos

http://www.sophos.de/virusinfo/analyses/trojautotrojc.html

nur der unsere trägt sich als SystemUpdate4 in die Reg ein (SysUpFour?)

Soweit das, was ich herausfinden konnte.
Man müsste das Teil mal mit 0900-Sperre laufen lassen und schauen, was er macht.
Ich habe auf meinem System diverse Daten, die ich vor so einem Versuch erst auslagern möchte und bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.

GammaRay


----------



## devotee (5 Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe nun die nächste Telekom Rechnung bekommen. Da ist noch eine Einwahl vom 06.06. aufgetaucht - wieder 29,95 EUR. Nun sind es insgesamt 5 Einwahlen = 150,00 EUR.

Die ersten vier habe ich mir per Widerspruch zurückgeholt. Doch jetzt kommen Rücklastschriftgebühren und Mahngebühren über insg. 5 EUR hinzu. Da sind die aber super schnell mit. Nur kassieren aber nicht nachforschen.  :evil:  Danke T-Service....

Habe sofort wieder da angerufen und den aktuellen Sachstand dargelegt. Mit Hinweis auf diverse Foren und auf die Homepage von Questnet. Die nette Dame hat mir 30 Tage Zahlungsaufschub gegönnt. Prima.

Ich solle wieder schriftlich Einspruch einlegen - hatte ich ja bereits bei der ersten Rechnung - und die Stellungnahme von Questnet mitschicken. 

Sie geht davon aus, dass dies in den nächsten 30 Tagen geklärt sein wird.

Von der RegTP habe ich außer einer Standardantwort noch nichts gehört.

Hoffen wir mal auf schnelle Klärung........


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Resultate ?*

Hallo,

meine Mutter (65 und ab und zu im Internet) hat auch zweimal diesen Dialer auf der Rechnung. Klar, dass sie aktiv niemals diesem Dialer zugestimmt hat.

Als PC-eher-Uninteressierter bat sie mich um Rat. Meldung ans RegPT ging schriftlich raus.

Konkrete Frage:

Ist jetzt mal absehbar, wie Telekom und QuestNet auf die Einwendung und die Lastschriftrückbuchung reagieren werden?
Wie soll sich da eine alte Dame verhalten?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Ich melde mich demnächst an.
Horst


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Net Quest*

Hallo zusammen,

habe ebenfalls einen Betrag von 29,95€ von der Telekom in Rechnung gestellt bekommen. Ebenfalls über die Einwahlnummer 090090001090. Nach Rücksprache mit der Telekom hat man mir eine kostenfreie Rufnummer für Net Quest mitgeteilt ( 0800-20805000 ). Dort habe ich angerufen, und mit Herrn ...  gesprochen. Dieser kannte schon die Problematik und hat mich gebeten, ihm die Rechnung der Telekom zuzuschicken und den Verbindungsnachweis. Den Rechnungsbetrag der Telekom werde ich mit dem Vermerk " Nicht für PRS " mit dem reduzierten Betrag einzahlen. Was mich etwas verwundert, ist die Tatsache, daß ich vor 2-3 Jahren die 0190 Sperre aktiviert habe, die Telekom aber davon nichts mehr wissen will. Außerdem habe ich auf meinem Rechner keine installierten Programme gefunden. Laut Herrn .... läuft die Einwahl über den Namen " xtrahot.net ". Ich habe aber keinerlei Seiten mit diesem Thema aufgerufen.
Die Firma Net Quest hat zugesichert, den Fall zu prüfen und mir dann eine Mitteilung zuzuschicken. Bin mal gespannt...

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Juli 2004)

GammaRay schrieb:
			
		

> @dreamwarrior
> 
> Der besagte Trojaner läuft bei Trendmicro als Bespy und bei Kapersky interessanterweise als Trojan.win32.dialer.am.
> 
> ...


Nette Seite zur Online-Ueberpruefung durch etliche gebraeuchliche Virenscanner ist
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Ergebnis wird einem per Mail zugesandt. Ob man nur Mail-Adressen angeben sollte, die Spam vertragen koennen weiss ich nicht, ich hab es jedenfalls nicht drauf ankommen lassen 

@GammaRay
Ergebnis Deines Trojaners:


> BitDefender
> 7.0
> 07.05.2004
> -
> ...


----------



## Dino (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: Resultate ?*



			
				Spätzleschwob schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> meine Mutter...


Es sollte reichen, den Text einmal im Thread zu posten. Es kommt nicht gut, den Text zu kopieren und dann erneut wieder an den Thread dranzuhängen.

So, und wie sollte sich nun eine alte Dame verhalten? Ganz einfach: Das bis dato von vielen Mitgliedern und Gästen Geschriebene lesen, werten, daraus etwas für den eigenen Fall ableiten und entsprechend handeln.
Die "alte Dame" stellt schließlich offensichtlich keinen Einzelfall dar, der einer speziellen Erörterung bedarf.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: Net Quest*



			
				Marqui schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Herrn .... läuft die Einwahl über den Namen " xt***ot.net ".


 Ist die panamaische "Blue GD Inc" jetzt eigentlich der Inhalteanbieter, wenn denen doch die Seite gehört, zu deren Memberbereich der Dialer Zugang gewähren soll? Aber der Inhalteanbieter ist doch Consul-Info? Oder ist Consul-Info der "übergeordnete Anbieter"? Denn wenn der Anbieter "Blue GD" wäre, also cico, dann wäre es doch kein niederländischer Anbieter...


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2004)

*Re: Net Quest*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die panamaische "Blue GD Inc" jetzt eigentlich der Inhalteanbieter, wenn denen doch die Seite gehört, zu deren Memberbereich der Dialer Zugang gewähren soll?


Scheint so und wird auch kaum zu widerlegen sein. Consul-Info hingegen versteht sich auch "nur" als Schnittstelle und kassiert mit:
http://www.consul-info.com/pages/1/index.htm


			
				Consul-Info BV schrieb:
			
		

> We offer you the possibilitys to access a clear service that has the best prices in the market. Our software supports all kind of connections and is offered in different languages and formats like : dialers, credit cards, voice calls and many others, ready to connect customer with over 250 countries.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

*Dialer 090090001087*

Diese Nummer taucht ein meinem EVP auf mit 25 Euro für cd. 30 Minuten. 
Der Eintrag aus dem Systemprotokoll meines PCs ist evtl. aufschlussreich: 

Ereignistyp:	Informationen
Ereignisquelle:	RemoteAccess
Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
Ereigniskennung:	20158
Datum:		09.06.2004
Zeit:		08:03:39
Benutzer:	Nicht zutreffend
Computer:	#####
Beschreibung:	Der Benutzer "[email protected]" hat eine Verbindung mit "call" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM4".


Ereignistyp:	Informationen
Ereignisquelle:	RemoteAccess
Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
Ereigniskennung:	20159
Datum:		09.06.2004
Zeit:		08:33:37
Benutzer:	Nicht zutreffend
Computer:####
Beschreibung:	Die Verbindung mit "call", hergestellt durch den Benutzer "[email protected]" unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM4", wurde getrennt.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

*Re: Dialer 090090001087*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Beschreibung:	Der Benutzer "[email protected]" hat eine Verbindung mit "call" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM4".


Das "pp2797dl24av-0" ist die ID des Dialers, der via freel*** auf den PC kommt. Der Aufruf des Dialers erfolgt mit der Angabe der Parameter. Was mit diesen Parametern geht oder nicht, weiß Questnet allein  (dl.freel***.cc/?id=pp***&ctgr=*&dltype=*&mode=*&ref=http://*). Die Parameter werden an das Fenster übergeben (vermute ich), das unmittelbar vor dem ersten Bezugsfenster kommt. Es wird im Normalfall ausgelöst durch ein "Klick" (javascript:load_dl('pp***',2,1,0), was dann an den freel***-Download übergeben wird (oder durch etwas anderes, was dieses javascript auslöst) (dl.freel***.cc/?id=pp***&ctgr=2&dltype=1&mode=0&ref=http://www.*) (mit den Parametern eben 2-1-0).
Das dürfte jedenfalls der "Normalfall" sein.


----------



## Dialomat (7 Juli 2004)

@ Gast

Was bedeutet "ID des Dialers" - ist die selbst gewählt? Kannst du dazu was sagen?
Meine war ähnlich:
"[email protected]"
zu
"[email protected]"

Meine Frage geht in folgende Richtung: Der Beweis ist für die meisten von uns sehr schwer, deshalb ja die müßigen Überlegungen zur Beweislastumkehr. 

Wenn aber diese ID etwas aussagt, ist uns etwas mehr geholfen. 
Ich frage mich zum Beispiel, welche IDs die 31 von Consul registrierten Dialer hinterlassen. 
Es wäre ja möglich, dass hier geschlampt wurde und an dieser Stelle einwandfrei ersichtlich ist, dass es kein registrierter Dialer war.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juli 2004)

Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast
> Was bedeutet "ID des Dialers" - ist die selbst gewählt? Kannst du dazu was sagen?


Leider nein, ich bin technisch völlig ahnungslos... aber drum hab ich's gepostet, denn: vielleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen !?


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2004)

Dialomat schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet "ID des Dialers" - ist die selbst gewählt?


Grob beschrieben, die Projektnummer! Sie ermöglicht die Zuordnung des aufgerufenen Dialers zu einem Webmaster und dessen Projekt (Website). Über die ID wird die Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung an den jenenigen, der für das Projekt verantwortlich ist, realisiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> [Über die ID wird die Ausschüttung der Anbietervergütung an den jenenigen,
> der für das Projekt verantwortlich ist, realisiert.



aha, und wer sackt das Geld ein, wenn diese ID nicht übermittelt wird? soll ja schon
 mal vorgekommen sein..   :bandit 

cp


----------



## Betrogener (7 Juli 2004)

*Telekom - Einzug der Gebühren*

Hallo!

Ich habe nach Erhalt meiner Rechnung mit den den streitigen Gebühren der PRS-Einwahl zu 090090001090 mit der Telekom telefoniert und sie informiert, dass ich nur den rechtskonformen Betrag zahlen werde. Daraufhin wurde mir gesagt, dass ich die Gebühren ohne die PRS-Verbindung überzahlen solle. Dies habe ich auch getan (ca 45€ überwiesen). Doch dann einen Tag nach der Überweisung zog die Telekom nochmal den gleichen Betrag (ca 45€) von meinem Konto ab, obwohl das ganz anders abgesprochen war.
Habe dann angerufen und bekam gesagt, dass ich einen Widerspruch schreiben soll. Auch dies habe ich getan, nun habe ich schriftlich Antwort von der Telekom erhalten. Dort steht drin, dass mir der überschüssige Betrag (2x45€ - 74€= 16€ ) zum Origanlrechnungsbetrag (ca 74€ incl. PRS-Verbindung) gutgeschrieben wird. Also wird der strittige Betrag einfach einbehalten! Das ist doch der Hammer!
Außerdem schrieb die Telekom, dass sie die Verbindung überprüft hätte und alles Ok wäre und somit mein Widerspruch nicht gerechtfertigt sei -> 2.Hammer!

Nun brauche ich euren Rat! Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?
Vielleicht nochmal einen Brief mit der Stellungnahme von QN?
Wie bekomme ich jetzt das Geld der strittigen Verbindung zurück?
Es wird ja von der Telekom einfach einbehalten, für mich illegal!

Helft mir bitte! Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: Telekom - Einzug der Gebühren*

Einfach zur Bank gehen und dort der Abbuchung widersprechen. Das Geld wird dann zurückgebucht.

_unnötigen Fullqote gelöscht *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Betrogener (7 Juli 2004)

*Telekom Abbuchung*

Leider ist es schon eine Weile her mit der Überweisung, somit wird es nicht mehr möglich sein das zurückbuchen zu lassen.

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Rex Cramer (7 Juli 2004)

Die haben auf Deinem Konto ohne Genehmigung nichts abzubuchen. Hast Du Schriftverkehr von dieser eigenartigen Vorgehensweise? Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall nochmal an die Bank wenden und da nachhaken, weil Rücklastschriften unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden.

Wenn die Bank nicht will, bist Du ja immer noch Telekomkunde, oder? Spricht also nichts dagegen, den unerlaubt abgebuchten Betrag mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung zu verrechnen und denen zu erklären, warum.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: Telekom Abbuchung*



			
				Betrogener schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird ja von der Telekom einfach einbehalten, für mich illegal!


Bitte doch einfach mal die Staatsanwaltschaft zu ueberpruefen, ob die Deine Meinung teilen. Einschlaegiger Paragraph ist § 261 Geldwaesche, Strafgesetzbuch, ein Beispiel fuer eine solche *Anzeige* inklusive Link auf den Anzeigentext findet sich z.B. in diesem Thread. Einfach den blauen Links folgen...
Als Beleg der Illegalitaet eignet sich das Dokument von Questnet sicherlich gut. Und wenn die Stellungnahme hier nicht nur pro forma passiert ist, sollten die Dir evt. nennen koennen, welche Staatsanwaltschaft sich eh mit der Sache beschaeftigt.



			
				Betrogener schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es schon eine Weile her mit der Überweisung, somit wird es nicht mehr möglich sein das zurückbuchen zu lassen.


In aehnlichem Kontext gegebener Rat


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Dann T schreiben, dass unrechtmäßig eingezogen, überwiesen. Dann die Aufrechnung erklären und dann von der nächsten Rechnung abziehen.



Das Zauberwort heisst dabei *Aufrechnung*, Voraussetzungen sind zu finden unter Paragraph 387 ff BGB.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: Telekom Abbuchung*



			
				Betrogener schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist es schon eine Weile her mit der Überweisung, somit wird es nicht mehr möglich sein das zurückbuchen zu lassen.
> 
> Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?




Sie sollen auch nicht Ihre Überweisung stornieren, sondern bei Ihrer Bank der Abbuchung der Telekom widersprechen. 

Es wurden doch zweimal 45 Euro abgezogen. Abbuchungen, die durch eine Einzugsermächtigung erfolgen, können 6 Wochen lang widerrufen werden.


----------



## maren71 (7 Juli 2004)

*Q bescheißt uns*

Hallo,
nachdem die Telekom meine Sache bereits an einen Anwalt übergeben hat, habe ich nochmal bei Q angerufen, um bei denen die angeblich Vergütung zu beschleunigen. (Ich hatte bei denen bereits zweimal schriftlich Widerspruch eingelegt.)
Dort sagte man mir nun, dass man nicht vergüten werde, da ausgerechnet meine Anwahl nicht zu den illegalen gehöre.
Auch die Anfrage meiner Kriminalinspektorin wurde nur mit dem Standardschreiben beantwortet, das ich auch schon bekommen hatte.
Die haben also nicht vor, irgendetwas zu vergüten. Die ganze Aktion mit der Pressemitteilung war nur dazu gedacht, uns alle ruhig zu stellen, damit wir unsere Aktivitäten einstellen.
Also alle nochmal ran!!! Bitte alle, die noch keine Anzeige gestellt haben, bitte schnellstmöglich!!! Das war auch der Rat meiner Kriminalpolizei. Q versucht sich einen seriösen Anschein zu geben, den sie gar nicht haben. Los, jetzt müssen wir sie dafür rankriegen!!!

Und für den Maulwurf unter uns: Wir kriegen euch, und wenn es das Letzte ist, was ich tue!!! Von mir kriegt ihr keinen Cent!

Gruß Maren


----------



## kindacool (7 Juli 2004)

@alle, die die Zweifler an QN's Vorgehen mit "Was-wollt-Ihr-eigentlich-noch?"-Fragen bombardiert haben:

Man stelle sich vor, einen Taschendieb packe die Reue. Dort wo er wohnt, macht er im Treppenhaus einen Aushang, in dem steht, daß er allen, die er bestohlen hat, ihr Eigentum zurückgeben wolle, nachdem er selbst die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen überprüft habe.
Die Polizei bittet er, Anzeigensteller, die seinen Namen bennennen können, auf den Aushang in seinem Treppenhaus zu verweisen. Die Polizei sieht daraufhin von weiteren Maßnahmen ab...
Ist zu erwarten, daß einer der Geschädigten sein Eigentum zurückerhält ? Wird damit allen Geschädigten -in Vergangenheit und Zukunft- Recht getan ?

Aufgabe: Ersetze "Taschendieb" durch "QuestNet" und "Polizei" durch "RegTp" und beurteile die Situation erneut ! 

Schönen Tag
Kindacool


----------



## modderer (7 Juli 2004)

*---*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade auch anzeige erstattet. sogar in unserer kleinen polizeidirektion kannte man questnet schon!! hab alles in allem knapp ne stunde gebraucht mit an- und abfahrt!!! der aufwand einer anzeige ist nicht so groß!!! ich kann mich da nur anschließen: macht eine anzeige!!
hab da was gefunden:  http://www.heise.de/ct/inhverz/search.shtml?T=090090001090&Suchen=suchen
in der ausgabe 14/2004 der CT ist ein artikel über diese nummer!! habs gerade recherchiert, da ich eigentlich beabsichtigte einigen computerzeitschriften den sachverhalt zu schildern. aber ct scheint ja da schon schneller gewesen zu sein!!! was drin steht weiß ich noch nicht, hab die zeitschrift nicht!! werd sie mir mal jetzt kaufen gehen und schauen, was die dazu schreiben!!

bis dann

MfG


----------



## Dreamwarrior (7 Juli 2004)

Hallo.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja den schönen sonnigen Tag heute etwas geniessen, doch da kam mal wieder ein Brief von der T-Com in dem, wie war es anders zu erwarten, stand: 
_Wir freuen uns über Ihr Schreiben und das Sie in der Sache recherchiert haben usw.blabla...aber wir haben nachgeforscht und festgestellt, das der Dialer registriert ist und Sie sind somit verpflichtet zu bezahlen._
Das ist natürlich nicht der erste Brief den ich erhalte. Ich kenne ja die meisten von den Mitarbeitern mittlerweile :argue: 
Das der Dialer (immer noch!) registriert ist weiss ich auch selber und das habe ich auch den kompetanten Mitarbeitern der T-Com schon so oft erklärt.
Auch hilfreiche "links" zum Theam habe ich schon so viele geliefert. Ich will doch einfach nur helfen und möchte auch nichts geschenkt bekommen :tröst: 
Wußtet ihr übrigens, das "normale" Backofficemitarbeiter des rosa Riesen gar keinen Zugang ins Internet haben?
Das hat nur der Vorgesetzte und der kann, wenn er denn mal Zeit hat, nachschauen  
Was ich einfach mal erwarte ist etwas Hilfe und Flexibilität. Aber ich denke da kann ich wohl lange warten.
Wir schlagen uns hier durch Rechte, Gesetzt und Phargraphen und sind ja fast schon gute Juristen.
Die T-Com könnte in diesem Fall helfen und Zeichen setzen. Tut sie aber nicht. 
Aufwachen..das ist die Realität hier in D!

@Maren
Hast du etwas anderes erwartet von QN?
Natürlich werden alle zufällig  diejenigen sein die die Nummer 090090001090 bewusst angewählt haben.
QN ist da schon immer voll mit drin gewesen und hat sich jetzt erst mal richtig schön gesund verdient...an uns!

@kindacool
Das die RegTP in diesem Exremfall nicht endlich durchgreift ist für mich völlig unverständlich!
Registrierung entziehen und es gab nie eine Anwahl zu dieser Nummer.
So einfach könnte es sein...ist es aber wohl leider nicht :-? 

Aber so langsam werden ja zum Glück auch die Medien in diesem Fall aufmerksam.
Und ich wünsche QN einen Ausgang dieser Sache wie sie ihn so *nicht *vorgestellt haben.
Einschlafen wird die Sache sicher nicht. Und von Satements einlullen lassen wir uns auch nicht.

Euch allen noch einen schönen Tag

Gruß

Dreamwarrior


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Juli 2004)

@KindaCool und andere

Sorry, aber ich glaube, Ihr versteht nicht, wie dieses Spiel gespielt wird. Ohne Questnet prinzipiell in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, glaube ich nicht, dass sie in diesem Fall vorsaetzlich besch***** haben. Oder wenn, dann mit rechtlich leider einwandfreier Methode ueber Umwege. 

Es gibt vier zu unterscheidende Instanzen

-Dialeranbieter (Questnet)
-Rufnummernbetreiber (hier wieder Questnet)
-Inhalteanbieter (Consul Info BV)
-evt. eine Vielzahl von Webmastern (???)

Die Erklaerung von Questnet ist nun, dass einer der Webmaster von Consul Info BV einen illegalen Dialer verwandt hat (der offenkundig autmatisch einwaehlte und per Trojaner bzw sonstiger Sicherheitsluecke auf dem Rechner landete). 
Mir ist die IP/URL des Dialerdownloads zumindest in einem Fall bekannt. Ich kenne konkret etliche aehnliche Virenschleudern. Ich halte die Erklaerung von Questnet nicht fuer abwegig, und insbesondere nicht fuer widerlegbar. 

Das Problem ist, dass die RegTP mit ihrer Registrierung Alibi-Dialer ermoeglicht. Die tatsaechliche Verwendung dieses Dialers kann nicht verifiziert werden. Eine solche Authentifizierung ist technisch durchaus moeglich, ein im Dialer verankerter Authentifizierungsalgorithmus kann geklont werden. Somit stellt die RegTP derzeit mit der Registrierung der Persilscheine fuer ein hoechst missbrauchsempfindliches System aus. Geldeintreiber haben immer die Begruendung: "Dialer registriert", aber ueber die Zulaessigkeit des tatsaechlich verwendeten Dialer kann keinerlei Aussage getroffen werden. Durch die Registrierung wird meines Erachtens fuer eine sinnlose Massnahme in grossem Umfang Steuergeld zum Fenster herausgeschmissen.

*BTW, jeder der meint, das Posting sei eine Aufforderung, nicht Strafanzeige zu erstatten, der irrt sich. Ich halte nur leider in diesem Falle Questnet fuer evt. tatsaechlich unschuldig, und insbesondere einen evt. Vorsatz von Questnet fuer nahezu unbelegbar. Ich hoffe, dieser Fall wird soviel Wogen ziehen, dass die Luecken im Registrierungsverfahren fuer den duemmsten Politiker/Richter offenkundig werden. Vermutlich bin ich mal wieder zu optimistisch*


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: Q bescheißt uns*



			
				maren71 schrieb:
			
		

> Los, jetzt müssen wir sie dafür rankriegen! ...Wir kriegen euch, und wenn es das Letzte ist, was ich tue!


Ganz schön rüder Ton hier.



			
				modderer schrieb:
			
		

> ...sogar in unserer kleinen polizeidirektion kannte man questnet schon!


Ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, die QN ist bei den Dialern (neben Mainpean/Intexus und Aconti) der deutsche Marktführer. Wo gehobelt wird fallen nun mal Spähne.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ohne Questnet prinzipiell in Schutz nehmen zu wollen, glaube ich nicht, dass sie in diesem Fall vorsaetzlich besch***** haben.


Dem schließe ich mich an.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte die Erklaerung von Questnet nicht fuer abwegig, und insbesondere nicht fuer widerlegbar.


So wird es wohl ausgehen und daran werden die zahlreichen Aufrufe zur Erstattung von Anzeigen auch nicht ändern. Ihr, die ihr hier so llieb Eurem Unmut Luft macht, habt inzwischen mehr Ahnung als die meisten Beamten, die solche Vorgänge in der Fläche der Bundesepublik bearbeiten.


----------



## modderer (7 Juli 2004)

*---*

SORRY SORRY
hab mir jetzt die ct gekauft und da stand leider nichts über unser konkretes problem drinne!!! werde jetzt mal ein schreiben an diverse computermagazine ufsetzten und schicken! oder hat jamand schon ein solches schreiben verfasst? vielleicht hat sowas mehr sinn, wie einer starren behörde (regtp) oder unserer allgeliebten pinknen telekommunikationsfirma diverse briefschen schicken.
mfg


----------



## Head2003 (7 Juli 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, habe ich nun getan 

Also neuster Stand:
Die Telekom hat meine Bitte, den Dialer zu überprüfen, ignoriert und mir heute eine weitere Mahnung geschickt. Ich habe dort angerufen und nun wurde die Mahnung ein weiteres mal aufgeschoben mit dem Hinweis das ich noch auf Informationen warte. Mir wurde auch die Nummer 0800 330 1900 empfohlen, dort kann man die Nummer des Dialers eingeben und Infos bekommen. Dort gab es leider keine Infos. Ich habe nun versucht die Infohotline der Regulierungsbehörde zu erreichen, aber dort arbeitet man nur bis 15 Uhr .. muß ich morgen nochmal machen.

Ich werde den Betrag jedenfalls nicht zahlen. Mein Argument ist allein schon: Wenn ich für 60 Minuten 29,95 € Pauschal zahlen muß.. welchen Grund hätte ich gehabt, mich knapp unter 2 Minuten für den selben Betrag einzuwählen  :roll: 

Mal schauen ob die Regulierungsbehörde morgen weitere Infos hat...

Ich nehm gerne noch Tips an. Jemand der sich angeblich mit solchem Recht gut auskennt, meinte ich müsse es nicht zahlen, aber ich bin mir da nie so sicher, wenn ich irgendwo gegenangehe zieh ich immer den Kürzeren, aber ich bin Arbeitslos und 30€ sind viel geld für mich  

Zum Dialer:
Ich habe weder die Installation noch die Einwahl bemerkt, trotz Antiviren und Dialerschutzprogramm.

Ich habe aber keine Beweise, weil mein Rechner schrott war und ich ein neuen CPU hab und mein Rechner formatieren musste. Das ich einen Dialer hatte habe ich erst ca. 20 Tage später auf der Rechnung gesehen...

Bei der Auskunft habe ich übriegens über QuestNet mit Angabe der Straße und des Ortes keine Nummer bekommen  :x


----------



## Dreamwarrior (7 Juli 2004)

Hallo

_maren71 schrieb: 
Los, jetzt müssen wir sie dafür rankriegen! ...Wir kriegen euch, und wenn es das Letzte ist, was ich tue! _


> @Grasi
> Ganz schön rüder Ton hier.



Rüde ist etwas ganz anderes.
Nämlich wie man mit uns jahrelang treuen und vor allen Dingen zahlenden Kunden umgeht.
Die T-Com hatte noch nie, und das sind schon sehr viele Jahre, Probleme mit meiner Zahlungswilligkeit. Ich bezahle immer für Dinge die ich erhalte. Weil ich einfach ein ehrlicher Mensch bin. Ich bin einfach mal so erzogen worden.
Und ich bin ein sehr guter Kunde. Meine Rechnung ist immer 3stellig. Aber das tut auch hier nichts zur Sache.

Nur wird man jetzt aufeinmal fast schon kriminell hingstellt, weil man eine andere, und was das wichtigste ist, RICHTIGE Meinung zu diesem Fall hat.
"Sei nie anderer Meinung, das große rosa *T* hat immer Recht."

Mir fehlt das Firmen-Kunden Verhältnis. Da muss es doch etwas geben. Manchmal komme ich mir vor als hätte ich Maschinen vor mir.
Man rennt ständig gegen eine rosa und RegTP-Wand an!

Das ist *RÜDE*!

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dialomat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Und was ist in den Fällen, in denen da nur "berlinfick" stehtt? (Der dialer heisst bei diesem Fall @ 090090001091 / erotik.exe)? Ist das dann so was wie ein Generalschlüssel? Huhu, Herr QN, sind sie noch da? "coop securex" bei einem Berliner Anbieter? Sind doch Holländer? Oder wie oder was?


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2004)

Ich bin nicht das Sprachrohr für QN. Da der sich aber an diesem Forum nicht weiter beteiligt, möchte ich gern einen Beitrag posten, wenn ich zuvor schon zittiert werde.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist in den Fällen, in denen da nur "berlinfick" stehtt? (Der dialer heisst bei diesem Fall @ 090090001091 / erotik.exe)? Ist das dann so was wie ein Generalschlüssel? Huhu, Herr QN, sind sie noch da? "coop securex" bei einem Berliner Anbieter? Sind doch Holländer? Oder wie oder was?



Du scheinst Probleme mit diesem registrierten Exemplar zu haben (siehe Eintrag bei der RegTP). Der Registrierungsverpflichtete ist QN (also der Postempfänger der RegTP). Den Dialer selbst verwendet Consul Info BV aus Holland und die wiederum bieten ihn über einen ihrer Kunden (Webmaster) an.


Reg.-Nr.: 90090001091-1357296 vom : Apr 16 2004 5:41PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://redir-3.fr**load.cc
Hash - Wert :E57A8F5A60019082947D1928275FE27B96F046A6 
Dateiname : *erotik.exe *
Dialer - Version : 3.1.1.40  
Inhalteanbieter : Consul-info B.V 

_Wirkungsweise_:
Das Anwählprogramm wird mittels expliziter Zustimmung (Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge) von einer URL gedownloadet. Nach erfolgreichem Download erfordert das Anwählprogramm auf dem PC des Kunden eine weitere explizite Zustimmung zur Installation / Aktivierung. Zum entgültigen Verbindungsaufbau muss eine dritte explizite Zeichenfolge eingegeben werden. Alle Vorgänge können jederzeit durch die Funktion "Schließen" bzw. "Abbrechen" beendet werden. Die Internetverbindung wird beim entgültigen Verbindungsaufbau zunächst getrennt und eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung über eine Mehrwertnummer (09009) hergestellt. Die Tarifierung erfolgt entweder als zeitabhängige Tarifierung oder als Zeit unabhängige Tarifierung. Bei der zeitabhängigen Tarifierung wird die Verbindung nach 60 Minuten automatisch beendet. Das Anwählprogramm hat jederzeit gut sichtbar die Möglichkeit zum beenden der Verbindung durch anklicken auf "Abbrechen". Der Zugriff auf die angebotenen Daten / Inhalte kann durch die Verwendung jedes üblichen Internetbrowsers erfolgen. Ein weitersurfen oder verlassen des Contents wird unterbunden. Diese Dienstleistung wird jeweils einmalig und durch unmittelbare Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln aus dem deutschen Festnetz erbracht. Die Kosten der Inanspruchnahme richten sich nach den eindeutigen ersichtlichen Tarif, der wie dort angegeben abgerechnet wird. Die Kosten werden mit der Telefonrechnung des Inhabers des jeweils benutzten Telefonanschlusses abgerechnet.
Wo steht bei Dir "berlinfick"? Die Angabe von "@ 090090001091 / erotik.exe" scheint mir nur ein Teil der Daten zu sein, die der Dialer in sich birgt.
QN hat sich dazu bekannt, dass sein Dialer mit der Nummer 090090001090 angeblich, von einem Dritten, gefälscht wurde. Das kann natürlich auch mit den anderen Exemplaren passieren/passiert sein.


----------



## silloni (7 Juli 2004)

@dreamwarrior
recht hast du!
und da ich die möglichkeit habe von der tcom zu einem lokalen tk-anbieter zu wechseln, werde ich das auch zum nächst möglichen zeitpunkt machen. spätestens, wenn die mir drohen den anschluß zu sperren, hehehe.
die tkom hat auch an mir in der vergangenheit gut verdient [augenscheinlich nicht genug :evil:], auf diesen umsatz muss sie dann eben in zukunft verzichten.
es gibt alternativen und ich appelliere an jeden hier, mal drüber nachzudenken, was kundenservice "wert" ist.

@grasi_oberschlau_ und_ anonym
ich warte auf den mahnbescheid ... und leg' mich ins sönnchen alldieweil ...
anzeigen hab' ich gar nicht nötig. 
mir doch egal, ob qn oder irgendwelche hölländer geld von mir wollen für null erbrachte leistungen. dialer? mehrwertdienst? davon hab ich nix gesehen! ich war zu dem zeitpunkt nicht mal online!
:bussi:
übrigens: wo wird denn hier was gehobelt???
geht das vielleicht mal ein bißchen deutlicher???
alle wette - dazu sagst du nix!!!

Man kann alle menschen für eine begrenzte zeit besch... .
Man kann einige menschen auf ewig besch... .
Aber alle menschen auf ewig besch... - das funktioniert nicht!!!

schöne grüße von
silloni


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2004)

silloni schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich war zu dem zeitpunkt nicht mal online...


Du nicht aber Dein Computer.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2004)

Diese sogenannte Erklärung gibt es nun auch immerhin auf Briefpapier in PDF.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (8 Juli 2004)

silloni schrieb:
			
		

> und da ich die möglichkeit habe von der tcom zu einem lokalen tk-anbieter zu wechseln, werde ich das auch zum nächst möglichen zeitpunkt machen. spätestens, wenn die mir drohen den anschluß zu sperren, hehehe.


Darf ich zu bedenken geben, dass es ein alternativer lokaler TK-Anbieter war, der in Dialersachen unnachgiebig bis zum BGH geklagt hat? (Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei der Telekom)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

silloni schrieb:
			
		

> @grasi_oberschlau_ und_ anonym
> übrigens: wo wird denn hier was gehobelt???
> geht das vielleicht mal ein bißchen deutlicher???
> alle wette - dazu sagst du nix!!!


Oh doch! Sprichworte beinhalten zumeist einen tieferen Sinn, hier angewendet: ....die Firma arbeitet und da gibt es Außenwirkung, ob positiv oder negativ ist relativ, kommt auf den Standpunkt des Betrachters an.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Diese sogenannte Erklärung gibt es nun auch immerhin auf Briefpapier in PDF.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Wir nähern uns einem nutzbaren Ergebnis. Eine Unterschrift ist aber trotz .pdf-Möglichkeit nicht vorhanden ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (8 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

melde mich auch nochmal zu Wort.

Habe Einspruch bei RegTP wia Email eingelegt und eine Stanardantwort erhalten. Darauf folgte ein Einspruch via Post per Einschreiben inkl. Diskette mit den von mir gesicherten Beweisen.
Genau solch ein Einschreiben inkl. gesicherte Beweise hat auch QuestNet erhalten. 
Ein Einspruch bei der Telekom wurde auch per Einschreiben erhoben. Zugleich habe ich die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen. Das kostet die Telekom ein paar Cent an Briefpapier und Überweisungsträger mehr. Macht es alle so, das summiert sich der Betrag zusammen. Ich habe auch keine Hemmungen nach der ersten Mahnung direkt einen Brief an den Vorstand von T zu senden. Kein Problem. 

Desweiteren kann ich nur empfehlen, dass wir die Presse einschalten, wie hier schon mehrmals gepostet. Das erhöht den Druck auf alle Beteiligten. 
Sobald die erste Mahnung eintrudelt, werde ich ein Schreiben verfassen und an verschiedene Computerzeitschriften und Fernsehen versenden. 

Mir kommt es dann nicht darauf an, ob es ein wirkliches Fachblatt ist, sondern eher was die Masse liest. Sprich, ich hätte auch keine Hemmnungen an ComputerBild zu schreiben anstatt an C'T.

Irgendeiner wird sich der Sache schon annehmen und den entsprechenden öffentlichen Druck machen.  :argue: 

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem Innenminister. Ist die RegTP "seine" Behörde?

Ich möchte nochmal auf mein Zitat verweisen:
*"Auch der Maechtigste strauchelt, wenn er die ihm gesetzten Grenzen ueberschreitet." (Bergius, C.C.)*

Ganz in diesem Sinne.


----------



## emmemm (8 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
nachdem ich jetzt fleißig gelesen habe, melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich bin auch Opfer von 0900-90001090 und BellasDE usw. Nach schriftlichem Einspruch habe ich von TK und QN zunächst nur Standartantworten erhalten. Auch mit dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis läßt sich die TK viiiieeeel Zeit,...
Jetzt was neues:
Ich habe eben mit QN telefoniert und mich beschwert, dass in dem Schreiben nur der legale Dialer beschrieben wird und nix über meinen konkreten Fall und die per eMail geschickten "bösen" Dateien steht und auch nix über die Stellungnahme auf der Webseite.
Die freundliche Dame am anderen Ende fragte nach meiner konkreten Verbindung (Datum, Uhrzeit,...) und sagte mir dann:"Ja, wir haben da ja probleme mit diesem Web-master gehabt und da fallen Sie auch drunter. Schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der TK-Rechnung und Ihres Kontoauszuges, dass die Rechnung bezahlt ist, Sie erhalten eine Gutschrift."
Das werde ich jetzt tun, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Angelegenheit bis zum 28.07. erledigt sein muss, damit ich noch Zeit habe, die TK-Lastschrift notfalls zu stornieren.
Mal sehen was passiert.....
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Juli 2004)

emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Die freundliche Dame am anderen Ende fragte nach meiner konkreten Verbindung (Datum, Uhrzeit,...) und sagte mir dann:"Ja, wir haben da ja probleme mit diesem Web-master gehabt und da fallen Sie auch drunter. Schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der TK-Rechnung und Ihres Kontoauszuges, dass die Rechnung bezahlt ist, Sie erhalten eine Gutschrift."



Gutschrift oder Überweisung?

Wenn QN nur eine Gutschrift erteilt, wird das mit deren nächster Forderung gegen Dich verrechnet - möchtest du denn noch mal über QN Leistungen entgegen nehmen?

Ich denke mal, die meinten Überweisung - und der Kontoauszug zeigt denen auch, wohin.


----------



## moneyback (8 Juli 2004)

Hallo Mitbetroffene,
vor ein paar Wochen legte ich auch bei der TK Einspruch ein gegen den 090090001090-Dialer von der Consul Info, dessen wahre Diensteanbieter ja die Questnet, Inhaber M. C., ist. Es wurde festgestellt, dass die Registrierung nach den geltenden Regeln legal ist.
Allerdings bemerkte ich, dass die Kostenangabe im Dialer 2,-- €/Minute lautet, aber bei mir natürlich auch 29,95 € anfielen für 39 Sekunden. Sollte man vielleicht der RegTP mitteilen. Diese führt eine Dialerprüfung auch nur durch, wenn es Beschwerden gibt.

Auf jeden Fall sollte man die Einzugsermächtigung für die TK entziehen und nur noch manuell zahlen, ist doch sicherer, oder?!

Übrigens, wenn man die Person hinter dem Dialer erfahren möchte, muss man auf der Website der RegTP auf den Link "Dialerdatenbank" (http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp)
klicken, dann die Rufnummer unten links eingeben, absenden und dann auf "Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten " klicken. Dann kommen alle Infos.
Ist doch nicht schlecht, wenn man weiß, mit welchen netten Menschen man es zu tun hat, oder?!

Was könnte man nun noch tun? Bei mir war es mein 16jähriger Neffe, der den Dialer auslöste und nach Gesetz sind Kaufverträge Jugendlicher schwebend unwirksam und ohne Zustimmung des Erziehungsberechtigten völlig unwirksam zu Lasten des Verkäufers. Sollte man vielleicht den Anwalt fragen.

Bis dann

_ Name gekürzt, Siehe NUB  *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2004)

moneyback schrieb:
			
		

> ...vor ein paar Wochen legte ich auch bei der TK Einspruch ein gegen den 090090001090-Dialer von der Consul Info, dessen wahre Diensteanbieter ja die Questnet, Inhaber M.C., ist.


Das ist falsch! Der Dialer und die Nummer sind von QuestNet und M.C. ist der Registrierungsverpflichtete ggü. der RegTP (so zu sagen der Zustellungsbevollmächtigte). Das Angebot läuf über die Consul-Info und von dort aus über deren Webmaster (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt).


----------



## GammaRay (8 Juli 2004)

Hallo @ all,
Grundsätzlich stimme ich den Postings von TSCoreNinja und silloni zu.
Questnet ist wahrscheinlich kein Vorsatz zu beweisen, es sei denn sie treiben nach Ihrer Stellungnahme vorsätzlich weiter Beträge ein, von denen sie wissen könnten, das sie durch betrügerische Manipulationen entstanden sind.  Ich warte jetzt, bis Questnet oder sonstjemand mich mahnt und erstatte dann Anzeige.
Außerdem möchte ich sehen, wie die nach ihrer Stellungnahme, die ja das Eingeständnis einer Manipulationsanfälligkeit ihres Systemes beinhaltet, noch irgendeinen Zivilprozeß gewinnen wollen.
-->Auf Mahnbescheid warten, widersprechen und wenn dies es wirklich auf einen Prozeß ankommen lassen, zum Anwalt. Das Verlustrisiko sehe ich in diesem Fall nahezu bei null, die Stellungnahme von Q. ist im zivilrechtlichen fast wie ein Elfmeter.

Mit dem Storno des strittigen Betrages bei T hatte ich keine Probleme, ich habe denen aber auch gesagt, daß das ganze Nötigenfalls vor Gericht geht. Allerdings hatte ich auf die Bellasde.exe als unregistrieten Dialer und den Hashwert verwiesen.

GammaRay


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juli 2004)

*Meldung auf Heise: Questnet sperrt 0900 nach Missbrauch*



			
				Heise Newsticker schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich Opfer eines illegalen Dialers wurde der Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter QuestNet. In einer offiziellen Stellungnahme teilt das Unternehmen mit, dass es die Dialer-Rufnummer 09009/0001090 außer Betrieb genommen hat. Grund dafür war nach Angabe des Unternehmens ein von einem niederländischen Werbepartner eines QuestNet-Kunden in Umlauf gebrachter illegaler Dialer, der sich unbemerkt einwählte. Pro Anwahl fanden überraschte Kunden 29,95 Euro auf der Rechnung.
> Nach eigenen Angaben wollte QuestNet durch die Abschaltung sicherstellen, dass Kunden nicht geschädigt werden. Allerdings dürfte es für das Unternehmen nun auch schwierig werden, die Entgelte für die betroffene Rufnummer einzutreiben, da sich die Kunden auf den in Umlauf befindlichen illegalen Dialer berufen können. Das Unternehmen beklagt "hohe Umsatzeinbußen" aufgrund des Vorfalls, ohne allerdings eine konkrete Schadenssumme zu nennen. (uma/c't)


Jetzt ist es also in der Presse angekommen. Mal schauen, wie das in Zukunft mit der Beweislast aussieht... Schoener Praezedenzfall. 





			
				Hypothetische Verteidigung schrieb:
			
		

> Werter Herr Richter, wie einer der groessten deutschen Dialeranbieter in Beweisstueck A mitteilt, ist sein Zahlungssystem nicht gegen Missbrauch gesichert


----------



## Head2003 (8 Juli 2004)

Cool, Heise ist ja schnell.. weil ich hab die angeschrieben 
Und sehr schnell eine Antwort bekommen, in dem ich darauf hingewiesen wurde, das ich keine Zahlungpflicht habe, da QuestNet ja zugibt das Ihre Nummer mißbraucht wurde.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juli 2004)

@Head2003
Glueckwunsch, das war ein ziemlich guter Schachzug. Haette mich eh gewundert, wenn eine solche Stellungnahme voellig untergeht. Nicht zuletzt wg. des Eingestehens seitens eines der groessten deutschen Dialeranbieter, dass das jetztige System der Registrierung immer noch sperrangelweit fuer Missbrauch offensteht.


----------



## Head2003 (8 Juli 2004)

Die Telekom hat mir heute 30 Tage bis zur nächsten Mahnung gegeben, aber ich werde trotzdem nicht zahlen.. 1. Hab ich Heise im Rücken 2. Kann man mein Anschluß nicht sperren wegen 0900er  Rechnung die nicht gezahlt ist (wurd mir von der Telekom gesagt) 3. Bin ich noch immer im Recht 4. Muß man mal ein Zeichen setzen und sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.

Die Telekom meint, wenn die Nummer auf der Abschußliste steht bis in 30 Tagen muß ich nicht zahlen... also... mal Daumen drücken 

Das Deutsche Gesetz für Telekomunikation ist absoluter Müll  :roll:


----------



## modderer (8 Juli 2004)

*---*

hi Head2003, 

gut gemacht!! hab gestern auch ein schreiben an ein paar computerzteitschriften per mail geschickt (ct, ix, chip und computerbild!!)
hatte bis jetzt nur von computerbild eine antwort:
dieses thema wurde ja von computerbild schon oft behasndelt und ich solle mich bei der verbraucherschutzzentrale erkundigen! völlig unbefriedigend! aber was will man von computerbild erwarten!
gut, dass es heise gibt, die wenigstens im interesse der leser handeln und auf den mißstand hinweisen!!!

MfG


----------



## littlebird's prompter (8 Juli 2004)

moneyback schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bemerkte ich, dass die Kostenangabe im Dialer 2,-- €/Minute lautet, aber bei mir natürlich auch 29,95 € anfielen für 39 Sekunden.


echt? It's magic...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Juli 2004)

@littlebird's prompter

Schick das doch bitte mal an die RegTP, und wenn Du etwas Zeit hast, zur Beschwerdestelle von der Zentrale zur Bekaempfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e.V.
Die duerfte das ggf. auch interessieren.


> Die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e. V. beklagt eine massive Zunahme von Beschwerden über Rechtsverstöße im Internet. Im vergangenen Jahr hat die Selbstkontrollorganisation der Wirtschaft 3.247 Fälle aufgegriffen, in denen Handels- und Dienstleistungsangebote im Internet nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entsprachen.


----------



## Head2003 (8 Juli 2004)

*Re: ---*



			
				modderer schrieb:
			
		

> hi Head2003,
> hatte bis jetzt nur von computerbild eine antwort:
> dieses thema wurde ja von computerbild schon oft behasndelt und ich solle mich bei der verbraucherschutzzentrale erkundigen! völlig unbefriedigend! aber was will man von computerbild erwarten!
> gut, dass es heise gibt, die wenigstens im interesse der leser handeln und auf den mißstand hinweisen!!!



 :roll: computerbild ... jetzt fällt mir spontan ein, warum ich die nicht lese... bei der verbraucherzentrale melden.. da bekommt man eh nur wieder eine Standartantwort (wie fast überall)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

*Habe Telekom komplett gekündigt*

Hi, 

bin auch Opfer von QN. Habe sofort meine Einzugsermächtigung entzogen und bei der Telekom widersprochen. 12 (!) Tage danach buchte die Telekom dennoch das Geld von meinem Konto ab! (Habe ich natürlich umgehend zurückbuchen lassen.)

Dann kam noch ´ne langweilige Standard-Antwort, wonach ich leider bezahlen müsse.

Frechheit ist das, die haben meinen Widerspruch offenbar noch nicht mal richtig gelesen.

Ich denke, ich warte jetzt einfach mal bis zur nächsten Mahnung.

Naja, außerdem habe ich jetzt alle Telekom-Verträge gekündigt; Telefonieren tu ich ohnehin seit langem nur noch mit O2, und ins Internet komme ich anderweitig.

Dani


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

*Aufrechnung?*

Ich farge mich allerdings, ob ich gegenüber der Telekom Schadensersatz verlangen soll. Hintergrund: Meine Schlußabrechnung dürfte sich auf ca. 100 EUR belaufen (exklusive QN natürlich), die ich eigentlich auf bezahlen muß.

Durch die Trojaner mußte ich aber meine Festplatte komplett neu formatieren, benötigte dazu (und zur Neuinstallation) einen Fachmann, der 120 EUR gekosten hat.

Meine Argumentation könnte sein: aufgrund der schlampigen Registrierungs- und Kontrollabläufe setens der Telekom konnten sich diese Dialer-Trjaner ja erst richtig verbreiten; denn sonst hätten die Betrüger dahinter ohnehin kein Motiv, weil sie ja wüßten, daß sie dann nichts bekommen. Die Telekom hat hier eine vertragliche Nebenpflicht (oder Fürsorgepflicht) grob vernachlässigt, weshalb sie für den Schaden mitverantwortlich ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich mit dieser Begründung garnichts bezahlen??


----------



## Brodyy (8 Juli 2004)

*090090001090-Seuche*

Mal eine kleine Frage in die Runde der Betroffenen:

Wie lange mußtet ihr warten, bis ihr eine schriftliche Nachricht der TK als Antwort auf euer Widerspruchsschreiben bekommen habt? Ich habe heute die erste Mahnung bekommen...bisher noch keine Antwort auf meinen Widerspruch.... bin doch soooo gespannt


----------



## Head2003 (8 Juli 2004)

Ich habe bei QuestNet angerufen und nun soll ich meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hinschicken und eine kurze Mitteilung worum es geht und dann wird man sich (angeblich) innerhalb einer Woche darum kümmern.

Ich bin gespannt was die unter "daraum kümmern" verstehen.

Aber immerhin ist das schon mehr als ich erwartet habe...

Vielleicht nehmen die die Sache mit dem "Mediendruck" ja doch so auf die leichte Schulter 

ACHTUNG:
Ich bitte darum das das JEDER BETROFFENE macht. Auf diese Art und Weise werden sie vielleicht merken, dass sie nicht machen können was sie wollen mit uns...

Ich wäre auch an dem Ausgang Eurer Fälle interessiert.. per PN oder Mail vielleicht...


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2004)

*Re: Aufrechnung?*



			
				Daniel schrieb:
			
		

> ....gegenüber der Telekom Schadensersatz verlangen soll.
> ...Vielleicht sollte ich mit dieser Begründung garnichts bezahlen??


Na dann viel Spaß für nahe Zukunft!


----------



## galdikas (8 Juli 2004)

*Re: Aufrechnung?*



			
				Daniel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich farge mich allerdings, ob ich gegenüber der Telekom Schadensersatz verlangen soll.



Hmm.



			
				Daniel schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Trojaner mußte ich aber meine Festplatte komplett neu formatieren, benötigte dazu (und zur Neuinstallation) einen Fachmann, der 120 EUR gekosten hat.
> 
> Meine Argumentation könnte sein: aufgrund der schlampigen Registrierungs- und Kontrollabläufe setens der Telekom konnten sich diese Dialer-Trjaner ja erst richtig verbreiten; denn sonst hätten die Betrüger dahinter ohnehin kein Motiv, weil sie ja wüßten, daß sie dann nichts bekommen. Die Telekom hat hier eine vertragliche Nebenpflicht (oder Fürsorgepflicht) grob vernachlässigt, weshalb sie für den Schaden mitverantwortlich ist.



Ob Du gegen die Telekom einen Schadensersatzanspruch hast, dürfte fraglich sein.  Du wirst aber von all denjenigen Schadensersatz fordern können, der den schädigenden Eingriff in Dein System verursacht haben.  Außerdem kannst Du auch ohne Nachweis einer Ursächlichkeit ihrer Tätigkeit für die Entstehung Deines Schadens von denjenigen Ersatz verlangen, die an der schädigenden Handlung mitgewirkt oder zu ihr angestiftet haben:

_Haben mehrere durch eine gemeinschaftlich begangene unerlaubte Handlung einen Schaden verursacht, so ist jeder für den Schaden verantwortlich. Das Gleiche gilt, wenn sich nicht ermitteln lässt, wer von mehreren Beteiligten den Schaden durch seine Handlung verursacht hat. 

Anstifter und Gehilfen stehen Mittätern gleich._
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/830.html 

gal.


----------



## dotshead (8 Juli 2004)

Head2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, Heise ist ja schnell.. weil ich hab die angeschrieben
> Und sehr schnell eine Antwort bekommen, in dem ich darauf hingewiesen wurde, das ich keine Zahlungpflicht habe, da QuestNet ja zugibt das Ihre Nummer mißbraucht wurde.



Heise erteilt Rechtsberatung? Ich bin erstaunt. :holy: Nicht das sowas div. Münchener Anwälte lesen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

:-? Hey !

Ich hatte heute auch auf meiner Rechnung die Nummer 090090001214 = 25,82€ . Ich weiß auch nicht was ich da angewählt haben soll .
Habe sofort die 0900 nummern und 0190 sperren lassen kostet einmalig 9,95 . Das wird wohl in Zukunft helfen .
Möchte es aber noch nachforschen lassen und reklamieren .
Hat den schon mal jemand von Euch Erfolg  gehabt und sein Geld wiederbekommen ?
Sanny


----------



## dotshead (8 Juli 2004)

:roll: Was hat 090090001214 (intexus) mit 090090001090 (questnet) zu tun?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> :roll: Was hat 090090001214 (intexus) mit 090090001090 (questnet) zu tun?


Sei doch nicht so...

090090001214: zB  hier klicken 

oder:
 hier eingeben


----------



## Gabriela (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen

und wie ist das nun mit der 090090001087 - Nummer ???
wird die nun auch gespert ???
und wir müßen alle nicht zahlen!

Gruß


----------



## Head2003 (9 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Heise erteilt Rechtsberatung? Ich bin erstaunt. :holy: Nicht das sowas div. Münchener Anwälte lesen.



Nein nein keine offizielle Rechtsberatung, nur Tips und Hilfestellungen


----------



## Dreamwarrior (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter.

Heute habe ich nun meine Juli Rechnung vom Rosa Riesen bekommen.
So spannund wie dieses Mal war das Öffnen des Umschlages noch nie :holy: 
Aber zum Glück fand sich dieses Mal keine Einwahl mit der Nummer 090090001090 unter den Posten.
Dafür natürlich die 9,90€ für die Nummernsperre. Für diese _Mehrwertleistung _ zahle ich aber gern und freiwillig 8) 

Allerdings, welch Überraschung, ein Überweisungsträger im Umschlag.
Ich habe doch aber noch gar nicht meine Einzugserlaubnis der Telekom untersagt  
Am Telefon sagte mir dann mein Berater, das, wenn ein Teilbetrag nicht eingezogen wurde, wie bei mir ja seit Juni der Fall, automatisch nicht mehr eingezogen wird bis die Sache geklärt wurde.
Wieder mal etwas Neues. Geht ja doch etwas ohne lange Diskussionen  

Ich rief dann auch gleich nochmal in meinem _Backoffice_ in H an um in Erfahrung zu bringen wie denn nun der aktuelle Stand der Dinge in Bezug auf den illegalen QN Dialer ist.
Aber wie nicht anders zu erwarten hatte mein persönlicher Kundenbetreuer überhaupt keine Lust sich mit mir zu beschäftigen geschweige denn das Wort Dialer zu hören.
Die bekommen da wohl immer einen Stromschlag wenn dieses Wort fällt, anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären :bigcry: 
Es kommt immer nur als Antwort: _Sie müssen, sie sind verpflichtet, registriert bei der RegTP._
Also keine Chance auf ein sachliches Gespräch. Die Jungs sind hart wie Stein.
Wir sind nur arme kleine zahlende Kunden...so wie es immer war wird es immer sein.

Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage und Wochen bringen.
Wir machen weiter!

Gruß 

Dreamwarrior


----------



## modderer (9 Juli 2004)

*rückerstattung des schadens*

hallo,

ist jemand schon soweit, dass questnet den schaden zahlen will (kulanzzahlung oder sonst etwas)?

mfg


----------



## Head2003 (9 Juli 2004)

*Re: rückerstattung des schadens*



			
				modderer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ist jemand schon soweit, dass questnet den schaden zahlen will (kulanzzahlung oder sonst etwas)?
> 
> mfg



Ich *sollte* es in einer Woche erfahren, QuestNet meinte jedenfalls das es eine Woche dauert, hoffe das bei denen eine Woche genauso lang ist wie bei mir....


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

*Ungewollte Einwahl 090090001090*

Hallo,
freue mich über die umfangreiche Information in dieser Sache hier.Mir ist genauso das gleiche passiert.Hatte nach der ungewollten 2-maligen Einwahl die Files gelöscht und mit der Telekom-Rechnung den Schlag bekommen.Für 1x 37sec. und 4:43min soll ich 59,9€ inkl. MwSt bezahlen.Aufgrund der Info hier werde ich meine Rechnung über die Bank stornieren und den korrigierten Betrag überweisen.Dann harre ich der Dinge die da kommen werden.Weiterhin werde ich den Betrag hier verfolgen.
Gruß,
Michael.


----------



## Qoppa (9 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür natürlich die 9,90€ für die Nummernsperre. Für diese _Mehrwertleistung _ zahle ich aber gern und freiwillig 8)


Angesichts der großen Mitschuld der Telekom an der Mehrwertplage würde ich das nicht so positiv sehen (Deine Schilderung spricht ja für sich ...), - hätten sie einen Rest von Anstand, dann sollten sie die Sperre mindestens für bereits Geschädigte kostenlos anbieten. Aber nachdem die Telekom (bei PRS) 20-30% des Verbindungsentgelts einbehält, will sie auch bei den Mehrwertunwilligen noch kassieren ... :evil:

Ich selbst hatte deswegen das magenta "Schutz"-Angebot zurückgewiesen, - eben weil ich ihnen nicht auch noch *Schutzgeld *zahlen wollte ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (9 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

wollte Euch diese Meldung nicht vorenthalten, habe heute ein Schreiben der Telekom auf meinen Einspruch hinsichtlich Rechnung bekommen.

...
_In der Datenbank der RegTP ist der verwendete Dialer ordnungsgemäß registriert. Zu dem von Ihnen geschilderten Sachverhalt laufen derzeit Prüfungen, über deren Ergebnis wir Sie nach erfolgtem Abschluss informieren werden. Im Moment können wir noch keine Aussage darüber treffen ob es vorliegendem Fall zu einer Erstattung oder Aufrechterhaltung der Forderung kommt.
Über den strittigen Betrag haben wir eine Mahnsperre gesetzt_
...


----------



## Harmlos (9 Juli 2004)

MiB199 schreibt:



> Im Moment können wir noch keine Aussage darüber treffen ob es vorliegendem Fall zu einer Erstattung oder Aufrechterhaltung der Forderung kommt.
> Über den strittigen Betrag haben wir eine Mahnsperre gesetzt



Na also, die Front weicht langsam auf. Vor einer Woche waren sie bei mir  nicht zimperlich und haben mit Abschaltung des Anschusses gedroht.

Nach ca. 3 Wochen habe ich von der Regulierungsbehörde eine Antwort bekommen mit eher allgemeinen Hinweisen und einer Aussage über das Verhalten der Telekom. Ich konnte mir nicht verkneifen, die Aussage zu kommentieren:

Meine email an die Regulierungsbehörde:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Zu Ihrer folgenden Bemerkung möchte ich meine
> Erfahrungen beitragen:
> 
> "Die Deutsche Telekom z. B. hat erklärt, sie ziehe Beträge von
> ...



Gegenüber der Regulierungsbehörde den Harmlosen spielen und den einzelnen Kunden einschüchtern. Das ist nicht die feine Art.

Gruß an alle,
Harmlos


----------



## Dreamwarrior (10 Juli 2004)

Hallo

@MIB99
Ok, dann mal die Xte Antwort die  ich am 06.07.04 bekam:

Sehr geehrter Herr Dreamwarrior,
vielen Dank für Ihr Scheiben vom 26.07.04.

Sie haben uns mitgeteilt, dass die von ihnen reklamierten Verbindungen von einem Dialer verursacht wurden, der die von der RegTP für TK und Post vorgegebenen Kriterien nicht erfüllt.
Damit ein Anbieter einen Dialer im Internet betreiben darf, muss der Dialer erst bei der RegTP registriert werden. Um diese Registrierung zu erhalten, wird der Dialer auf die vorgegebenen Kriterien hin überprüft.
Unsere Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass zu der von Ihnen reklamierten Rufnummer Registrierungen bei der RegTP vorliegen.

Ihr Hinweis ist damit widerlegt und Ihre Zahlungspflicht besteht uneingeschränkt.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kxx, Axx

So einfach geht das beim großen T!

@Qoppa
Dafür natürlich die 9,90€ für die Nummernsperre. Für diese Mehrwertleistung zahle ich aber gern und freiwillig.  

Du hast ja recht. Aber ich meinte das mit dem "gerne bezahlen" auch etwas ironisch. Denn hier erhalte ich ja wenigstens etwas für mein Geld. 
"Schutzgeld" ist dafür eine gute Formulierung.

Gruß
Dreamwarrior



@MIB99


----------



## technofreak (10 Juli 2004)

> Damit ein Anbieter einen Dialer im Internet betreiben darf, muss der Dialer erst bei
> der RegTP registriert werden. Um diese Registrierung zu erhalten, wird der Dialer auf die
> vorgegebenen Kriterien hin überprüft.


Die Aussage ist schlicht falsch, bei der Antragstellung und Registrierung  wird überhaupt nichts überprüft.
Die Registrierung beruht einzig und allein auf der Konformitätserklärung des Antragstellers.
Bei mehr als 3 Millionen Registrierungen kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, 
ob eine  individuelle Prüfung  überhaupt möglich ist
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5580

Erst im Beschwerdefall wird ggf. eine  Überprüfung vorgenommen und ggf. die Registrierung zurückgenommen: z.B: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4951

wenn vorher geprüft würde, dann ist  eine  Rücknahme eigentlich nicht erklärlich

tf


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ein Anbieter einen Dialer im Internet betreiben darf, muss der Dialer erst bei der RegTP registriert werden. Um diese Registrierung zu erhalten, wird der Dialer auf die vorgegebenen Kriterien hin überprüft.


Ich finde, dass man alle diese Stellungnahmen aufheben sollte, im Hinblick auf eine juristische Beurteilung: Darf man sich so dumm stellen, wenn man, wie Magenta, seit den Gründerzeiten des Mehrwertdienstegeschäftes nachweislich dabei war (und folglich nicht das "Recht" hat, so dumm zu sein)? Falls nicht, was gewinnt Magenta durch dieses Dumm stellen? Und dann natürlich: Ist das dumm oder ist das Masche? Wenn es Masche ist, ist es organisiert. Wenn es organisiert ist, sollte man einen Konzern, der so was macht, mal unter die Lupe nehmen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (10 Juli 2004)

Wie kann es denn sein, dass in verschiedenen Büros von T eine unterschiedliche Stellungnahme zu dem Thema abgeliefert wird?

Das ist doch auch wieder reif für die Presse, oder?

Wer will, demm kann ich mein Schreiben per Mail zukommen lassen und dann bei seiner T Com Stelle einreichen.


----------



## Dialomat (10 Juli 2004)

*ID*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dialomat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch mal zu der ID. 
Wie technisch aufschlussreich diese Nummer ist, haben wir noch nicht abschließend erörtert:
*Gibt es für uns einen Nutzen, diese ID zu kennen?*
(Bei der Suche im Forum habe ich dazu bisher nichts gefunden.)

Eine "Projektnummer" ist ja meist eine interne Vereinbarung, deren Bedeutung für Außenstehende (uns) nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Sollte die ID allerdings (aufgrund ihrer Ähnlichkeit) mit den Kennungen ("Dialer Versionen", siehe Zulassung der RegTP) der registrierten Dialer dieser Nummer vergleichbar sein, ist es ein schlichter Beweis, der alle weiteren Diskussionen überflüssig machen würde. 

Für die Nummer 090090001087 sind 31 Dialer mit den Dialer - Versionsnummern der Art "pA265301b" zugelassen. 
Wenn nu aber bei mir die Nummer [email protected] geloggt wurde und diese Nummer (oder deren Anfang) definitiv nicht unter den zugelassenen Dialer-Versionen zu finden ist, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob man daraus schließen kann, dass dieser Dialer nicht zugelassen ist. 
Daraus könnte man in etwa schließen: "Die geloggte ID des fraglichen Dialers stimmt nicht mit den registrierten IDs überein, womit die Zahlungsverpflichtung per Definition erledigt ist."

Andersrum gefragt: *Wie geben sich die zugelassen Dialer im Ereignislog zu erkennen?* Eine DFÜ Verbindung nennt dort einfach ihren Namen - und ein Dialer? (Ich tue mich etwas schwer, mal ein paar Dialer testweise wählen zu lassen, damit sie im Log erscheinen).

(Wer Lust hat, sollte mal nachsehen unter XP: _Start | Einstellungen | Systemsteuerung | Verwaltung | Ereignisanzeige | System_, dort Datum und Uhrzeit der Einwahl suchen und doppelklicken).


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

Hi!

Heute hat mich auch der Schlag getroffen...

30 Minuten auf die Nummer 090090001087 für 30 Euro!

Ich wurde also ebenfalls von dem Dialer befallen, habe aber kein OK zum installieren gegeben.

Was ratet ihr, zu machen?

Gruß


----------



## silloni (11 Juli 2004)

*frage an experts!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

@counselor
*schluck*
!!!!!!!!!
dann eben prepaidhandykärtschen und internet per hotspot ....

@grasi
nach meinen aktuellen erfahrungen frage ich mich schon, wo da der mehrwert für den betrogenen verbraucher liegen soll.
geld bezahle ich für leistungen, die erfahrung unrechtmäßig erhobener forderung(en) zählt für mich nicht.
firmen, die mangelhafte software in umlauf bringen, sollten schadensersatzpflichtig sein. 
meiner meinung nach gehören mehrwertdienstenummern abgeschafft, es gibt genügend zahlungsalternativen für seriöse anbieter. nur wenn das produkt sein geld nicht wert ist, scheint ein dialer den umsatz zu sichern, was?! von der manipulierbarkeit ganz zu schweigen ... und von den tarifspannen auch. mit 30 euro kann ich für zwei wochen lebensmittel kaufen ...
solche geschäftsmodelle bereiten dem internet als wirtschaftsraum den garaus, und das ist vielleicht nicht das schlechteste. dumm nur für die tkom, die sich ihre geschäftskunden vielleicht mal ein bißchen genauer begucken sollte - und nicht nur in finanzieller hinsicht.

ansonsten der stand meiner dinge:

habe ich noch nix weiteres von der tkom gehört, abgesehen von der prompten mahnung, der ich auch sofort schriftlich widersprochen habe.

qnet schickte mir ein 08/15 schreiben mit der bitte um den einzelverbindungsnachweis etc.
und dem fetten hinweis: "Wir weisen an dieser Stelle gleich vorweg daraufhin, dass wir lediglich Vermittler für Nationale- und Internationale Servicerufnummern in Kombination mit unserer Dialer-Software sind! Sie erhalten hier lediglich Auskunft über die von Ihnen genutzten Internet-Dienste/Inhalte!"
das heisst doch dann nichts anderes, als dass qn detailliert auskunft darüber gibt, welcher url, welcher dialer, welches projekt mir bzw. meinem rechner da aufgezwungen wurde, oder?

der regtp hatte ich die beschwerde gefaxt und habe neben der bestätigung des erhalts eine schicke broschüre bekommen: regtp facts 1.0 Was tun bei Rufnummernmissbrauch?
auf seite 13 fand ich folgendes: "Da die (0)900 Rufnummern einzeln zugeteilt werden und *eine vertragliche Weitergabe der Rufnummer unzulässig ist*, können die Verbraucher den Anbieter der Mehrwertdiensteleistung unmittelbar aus dieser Datenbank erfahren."
meine laien-frage zum sachverhalt:
wenn qn der registrar der nummer ist, wieso gibt es dann die consul-info ausdrücklich als kunde von qn (wie in der qn-stellungnahme ja selbst geschildert), die diese nummer nutzt oder ebenfalls "weitergibt", wenn es unzulässig sein soll, die nummer vetraglich dritten zu überlassen??????

fragt sich leicht verwirrt
silloni

ps: noch 5 tage bis zur nächsten tk-rechnung :evil:


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2004)

@ Silloni, das mit der Nummernweitergabe bezieht sich auf einen völlig anderen Sachverhalt - die QN hat nicht die Nummer weiter gegeben sondern ein "Projekt" mit Nummer und Software umworben und einen Kunden dafür gewonnen. Die Nummer selbst verblieb bei QN.

Du schreibst, sie wollen eine Kopie des EVN von Dir - was hindert Dich, den dorthin zu senden, um Deinen Widerspruch abzurunden? QN kann die Sessions zuordnen: zum Originaldialer oder zum Fake - sie brauchen jedoch den Nachweis über die Einwahltelefonnummer, die genaue Einwahlzeit und -dauer sowie die tatsächliche Abrechung über den Telefonanbieter.


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juli 2004)

BBl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich wurde also ebenfalls von dem Dialer befallen, habe aber kein OK zum installieren gegeben.
> 
> Was ratet ihr, zu machen?
> ...



BBI wir raten dir, hier mal zu lesen und die vielen vorhandenen Fakten und Vorschläge für dich zu sondieren und für dich passend auszuwerten.


----------



## Gabriela (12 Juli 2004)

@BBI

oder du schaust dir diese Seite mal an:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5672&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Gruß


----------



## Dreamwarrior (12 Juli 2004)

Hallo.

QN schreibt ständig darüber was sie doch jetzt für einen finanziellen Verlust haben mit der besagten Nummer 090090001090.
Wo liegt denn der Verlust Herr M.?  Sämtliches Geld ist doch gestohlen. 
Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen: *Sehr viel Geld ist schon bezahlt worden*.
Nicht viele nehmen so viel Stress und Ärger auf sich um diese Sache zu einem guten Ende für *uns *zu bringen. Nicht viele haben so viel Zeit sich in Foren zu informieren.
Viele denken das ist ein Einzelfall...das kann schon mal vorkommen.
Aber gerade in diesem Fall wird die Gerechtigkeit siegen, soviel ist für mich klar.

@silloni
Du hast ja recht. Kein Mehrwertdienst kann so wertvoll sein das man pauschal 30 Euro dafür bezahlen würde.Es gibt doch so viel Unsicherheitsfaktoren bei so zwielichtigen "Geschäftsabschlüssen".
Die Verbindung könnte abrechen, man könnte vom Inhalt derartiger Seiten enttäuscht werden :bigcry: 
Wie kann T-Com, RegTP und Staat so einem exorbitanten Pauschaltarif überhaupt zulassen?
30 Euro sind 1 Monat Windeln komplett für meine Tochter, 1 Monat getaktete ISDN Kosten von der T-Com.
_Nochmals vielen Dank für HYTAS outdoor in unseren Gemeinden. Mal sehen was wir in in vielen Jahren von der tollen hightech-Glasfaser erwarten können die ihr vor vielen Jahren hier vergraben habt!
Aber bitte tyranisiert und quält uns bis dahin nicht noch mehr mit immer neuen Dialern. Wir finanzieren doch auch bis dahin die tollen DSL-Flats._
Sorry..das musste mal wieder raus 8) 

Oder der GF von QN, sein Consul und der freie Mitarbeiter treffen sich für die 30 Euro in einer Bar und jeder bestellt sich auf mich einen Wodka Lemon. Ich bezahle mit meiner Telefonrechnung!

Allein das ist doch schon ein Skandal von der T-Com und Co. In userem Staat wird soviel geprüft und reguliert. Warum werden nicht auch die Angebote für derartige Nummern von einer Behörde kontrolliert?
Da sind wir doch sonst einsame Spitze.
Aber für die T-Com gelten eigenen Gesetze. Schaut euch doch mal die deutschen Adultchecks an. Postident und Hardwaredongle! *Wir machen das gründlich.*

Euch allen eine schöne Woche

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

090090001090 und 090090001088 beide ca. 50 sek. für jewels 29,95 €.

leider habe ich nicht bemerkt wie sich der Dialer eingewählt hat, ich kann mich nur noch erinnern, dass ich irgendwann mal einen Button mit dem Namen hotsex auf dem Rechner hatte, den ich aber sofort wieder gelöscht habe. Ich hoffe ich finde dennoch ein paar Spuren.

Ich habe sofort Einspruch bei der Telekom gegen die Rechnung eingelegt und nur den geringeren Betrag überwiesen.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Reaktion aussehen wird.

Hatte schonmal jemand Kontakt zu den QuestNet oder Netzwelt Plus, würde gerne erfahren wie deren Vorgehensweise ist?!! Muss in diesen Fällen mit einem Mahnbescheid gerechent werden??!! Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen aus?

Ich werden den Betrag auf jedenfall nicht zahlen, komme was wolle.


----------



## kindacool (12 Juli 2004)

@dreamwarrior:
Nun, wie soll ich sagen... In einem Special zum Thema ebay sah ich gerade einen Beitrag, in dem sich jemand als der Bundestagsabgeordnete Uwe G. ausgab und bei ebay ein Sportstudio für 90.000 und ein Solarium für weitere 30.000 €ichels ersteigerte.
Bis zu dem Tag, an dem man an Hr G. herantrat, hatte dieser keine Ahnung, was "ebay" überhaupt ist !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nun ist dieser nur einer von über 600 Abgeordneten, aber solange es noch Bundestagsabgeordnete gibt, die deutlich nach dem Jahr 2000 noch nie etwas von ebay gehört haben, können wir von dort eigentlich auch keinen Schutz zum Thema Internetkriminalität und Dialer erwarten, oder ? 

Schönen Gruß
Kindacool


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

*090090001090*

Hallo Geschädigte,
habe beim nochmaligen kontrollieren der TeCo-Rechnung festgestellt,das der 2. Dialer bei mir die Nummer 090090001088 hat.Aber auch von Quest Net stammt.Auch diese Nummer wird in einem Beitrag hier im Forum behandelt.Wollte heute die Rechnung stornieren und korrigiert dann überweisen.Und siehe da,der Betrag ist nach schriftlicher Beschwerde von mir noch nicht abgebucht worden.Bin mal gespannt,was nun passiert.

Ich arbeite mit Microsoft XP erst seit kurzem und muß mich noch ein arbeiten.
Unter Start\Einstellungen\Systemsteuerung\Verwaltung\Ereignisanzeige\Anwendung habe ich zu den betreffenden Nummern und Zeiten eine Warnung von meinem Virenprogramm.Diese wurde mir aber nicht auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt,was aber schon verdächtig ist.Damit sieht man,denke ich schon,die Methodik der Dialer,die von diesen Anbietern javascript:emoticon(':evil:')
javascript:emoticon(':evil:') in das Netz gestellt werden.Auch wurde ich nicht zur Eingabeaufforderung "Ok"aufgefordert.Eine Information über die Kosten fehlte auch.Leider habe ich,wie ich das von früher kenne,die Files aus dem Temp-Ordner,usw. gelöscht.Ich hoffe,das dies kein Fehler war.Nachher ist man immer schlauer.javascript:emoticon(':cry:')
javascript:emoticon(':cry:')

Auch die Handhabung der Rechnungsführung finde ich skandalös.Die Telekom bietet die Nummern an,die z.B. von Quest Net gemietet werden können.Dieser Anbieter vermietet diese Nummer wieder,am besten außerhalb Deutschlands,weiter.Dahinter könnte man System von Seiten Quest Net vermuten,um so jede Schuld von sich weisen zu können.Weil die meisten Internet-User sich mit dem PC nicht so gut auskennen,und auf gut Glück in das Internet gehen,sind sie bei solchen Vorkommnissen Freiwild.Die spätere Beweislast und Führung obliegt dann in den meisten Fällen den geschädigten Opfern.Das die Telecom trotzdem wie bei mir am Telefon dann immer noch auf die veraltete Rechtslage von 2003 verweist finde ich da noch einen Hammer.

Was passiert dann mit den ganzen anderen Usern,die den Dialer auf dem Rechner hatten und die Rechnung schon bezahlten?Da sind doch bestimmt genug dabei,die aus Unwissen bezahlen oder die Mühe scheuen.Auch sind genug dabei,die dieses Forum hier nicht kennen und die damit verbundenen Möglichkeiten.Wird die Telekom diese Rechnungen nachträglich korrigieren,da das bei den heutigen Rechner nach zu prüfen und korrigieren,kein Akt ist?Oder wird da nach dem Schema,"Wo kein Kläger kein Richter",vor gegangen?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

*090090001090*

hallo nochmal.
wie ich sehe seit ihr ja alle noch ziemlich gut weggekommen. meine rechnung von questnet beträgt 179,50€. (6 mal eingewählt und immer nur für kurze zeit) ich habe auch schon zum zweiten mal bei questnet einspruch eingelegt. bin student und werde auf keinen fall zahlen. der dialer hat sich stets selbst eingewählt. habe nie einen befehl dazu gegeben. meine bestehende verbindung wurde einfach getrennt. es war auch kein symbol angezeigt mit dem ich hätte die dialer-verbindung trennen können. musste immer den stecker ziehen oder den pc herunterfahren. telekom war auch nicht sehr hilfreich für mich. die meinen, ich müsse zahlen wenn der dialer registriert ist. habe auch schon eine mahnung von der telekom erhalten. naja, mal schauen, was ich von questnet zu hören bekomme. das erste mal bekam ich nur ein standardschreiben.
also alle mann & und frau durchhalten. evtl. eine sammelklage? würde mitmachen. bin in frankfurt am main. ciao huhu


----------



## kindacool (12 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				huhu schrieb:
			
		

> also alle mann & und frau durchhalten. evtl. eine sammelklage? würde mitmachen. bin in frankfurt am main. ciao huhu



Da müssten wir dann in den USA klagen !?
Soetwas wie eine "Sammelklage" ist juristisch gesehen in Deutschland völlig unbekannt, ergo unmöglich !

P.S. Ich hoffe, es ist nicht Jura, was Du studierst ??? :lol: 

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## technofreak (12 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				huhu schrieb:
			
		

> also alle mann & und frau durchhalten. evtl. eine sammelklage? würde mitmachen.


er hat Jehova gesagt....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> er hat Jehova gesagt....


Hast Du auch 'ne URL, wo man online ein virtuelles Tütchen Kies bestellen kann ??? :lol:


----------



## technofreak (12 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du auch 'ne URL, wo man online ein virtuelles Tütchen Kies bestellen kann ??? :lol:


versuchs mal hier ...
http://www.klangwald.de/main/rezension_detail.php?article_id=59


> Dero versucht sich a) in Marilyn Mansons Gesangstil (und allein dafür hätte ich als Konsument
> gerne `2 Spitze, 2 Flache und* ein Tütchen Kies*´) und b) in dem Gesangsstil
> seiner Duetpartnerin wobei er ein wenig unterzugehen scheint...



tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2004)

zum Thema "jehova": Das BKA hatte 2002 mal eine Konferenz zum Thema "Wirtschaftskriminalität". Unter den Forderungen zur Eindämmung derselben besonders im Bereich des "Aktienbetrugs" ist die Einführung von [JEHOOOOOVA] ins Gespräch gebracht worden - also gibt's vielleicht doch mal [JEHOOOOOVA] in Deutschland... 
aka


----------



## Counselor (12 Juli 2004)

Jehova


----------



## Michel (12 Juli 2004)

*090090001090*

So, liebe Freunde!

Ich bin neu hier und möchte Euch meine Geschichte auch nicht vorenthalten:

Als es das erste Mal geschah, surfte ich auf der hp meiner Band www.agonized.de, als der Smart Surf...gen wird! (Hi Dreamwarrior!!!)

Euer Michel


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001090 Strafanzeige, VZBV, WWZ informieren!*

Die wichtigsten und sinnvollsten Dinge haben Sie bisher nicht unternommen. Schildern Sie den Ablauf genau und ohne Gefühlswallungen, senden diese als Betrugsanzeige an die nächste Staatsanwaltschaft und das LKA, ideal per Fax.

Ihre Angaben zum Ablauf geben Sie, auch per Fax, an die 
www.regtp.de
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 
weiter. Die mühen sich da auch.
Die Sache finden Sie u.a. auch im Forum:
www.spammer-hammer.de 

VIEL ERFOLG!


----------



## Michel (12 Juli 2004)

*danke*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Dann weiß ich ja, was ich diese Woche noch zu tun habe...

Bis dann!


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2004)

@ Gast, wieso LKA - die sind dafür nicht sachlich zuständig. Anzeigen nimmt jede Polizeidienststelle entgegen und am besten die für den Geschädigten örtlich zuständige. Unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis als Anlage nicht vergessen und möglichst auch das Formular für den Strafantrag unterzeichen (dass bestimmt in jedem Haushalt verfügbar ist, um es per Fax zu übersenden!) Den Beamten gleich mitteilen, dass der Rechner bereits bereinigt wurde, damit von denen keiner auf die Idee kommt, den Rechner als Beweismittel sicherstellen zu wollen.

@ Michel, Ruhe bewahren und in erster Line auf die zivile Streitigkeit um die Forderungssache konzentrieren.


----------



## Dreamwarrior (13 Juli 2004)

Hallo

@Michel


> "Na, dann soll er mal, dachte ich, denn bei einer 0190-Sperre wird er wohl seine Mühe haben..."



Wie konnte denn der Dialer die Verbindung physikalisch herstellen, wenn du eine 0190/0900er Sperre bei der immer zuvorkommenden, kundenfreundlichen und hilfsbereiten T-Com gegen einen gerechtfertigten Obolus von nur 9,90 Euro einrichten lassen hast?  

Das einzig gute an der ganzen Geschichte ist wohl, das wir immer mehr werden 0 Das macht doch Mut.

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Dino (13 Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal nicht, dass Michel eine providerseitige 0190/0900-Sperre meint, sondern eher eine selbstgebastelte via Software oder über die (vielleicht fehlerhafte) Konfiguration seiner TK-Anlage oder sonstwie.
Sollte es dennoch eine providerseitige Sperre sein, muss man auch da unterscheiden, ob es sich um eine feste (und damit einzig sichere) oder eine vom Kunden konfigurierbare (flexible) handelt.
Bei Letzterer besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Kunde mal irgendwann eine 0190 anrufen wollte und danach vergessen hat, die Sperre erneut zu schalten. Irren ist menschlich. Und sollte der Irrtum bei der Telekom liegen, hat Michel (im Falle einer flexiblen Sperre) ein Problem. Es wird nämlich nirgendwo ein Protokoll geführt, was wann gesperrt war und was nicht. Der Nachweis, dass eine Sperre zum betreffenden Zeitpunkt geschaltet gewesen sein sollte, dürfte problematisch bis unmöglich sein.
Sollte es sich dagegen um eine feste Sperre handeln, liegt der Irrtum eindeutig bei der Telekom. Und damit wäre sie für die Kosten verantwortlich. In diesem Falle sei Michel dringend geraten, Nachweise dafür zu suchen, dass er eine solche Sperre hat einrichten lassen und dass diese Einrichtung auch durch die Telekom bestätigt wurde. Als Nachweis hierzu kann die T-Rechnung dienen, in der die Einrichtungsgebühr berechnet wurde. Hoffen wir mal, dass diese Rechnung oder aber ein anderer Nachweis noch in irgendeiner Schublade zu finden ist...
Sollte die Telekom nämlich seinerzeit Michels Wunsch nach einer Rufnummernsperre zwar entgegengenommen, aber die Ausführung verschlampt haben, und sich nun an nichts mehr können, hat Michel wieder ein Problem...

Probleme, Probleme, Probleme....


----------



## hafner (13 Juli 2004)

*suche den Dialer*

Hallo,
hat mir denn irgendwer noch einen Tipp, wie ich den über eine batch-datei gelöschten Dialer vielleicht doch noch auf meiner Festplatte wiederfinden kann?
Driverescue und unter Dos dir: ?*.* war leider nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Und ich würde der regTP ja gerne noch ein paar weitere Beweise an die Hand geben.


----------



## Sven (13 Juli 2004)

*Questnet*

Liebe Mitleidenden,

bei mir ist jetzt schon seit ca. 3 Wochen im Bezug auf die Telekom bzw.Questnet nichts mehr passiert.Mir wurde nur mitgeteilt das die Rechnung an Questnet weitergeleitet wurde.
 Gruß


----------



## Michel (13 Juli 2004)

*Sperre etc.*

Also, die Sperre ist in unsere Telefonanlage eingebaut und kann selbst konfiguriert werden.
Nun muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich hier in der Eifel wohne und ein richiger Naturbursche bin (von wegen Naturheilpraxis und so). Naja, und weil der Computer nur so ein Mittel zum Zweck ist, war mir einfach nicht bewußt, dass es auch sowas wie 0900 oder 0137 etc. gibt - Und daher war nur die 0190 gesperrt, wobei unser guter Freund, der Dialer sich fluxflink über 0900 eingewählt hat.

Mal eine andere Frage:
Sollte ich jetzt schon Strafanzeige erstatten oder erst, wenn die mit einer Forderung auf mich zukommen?

Michel


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: Sperre etc.*



			
				Michel schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine andere Frage:
> Sollte ich jetzt schon Strafanzeige erstatten oder erst, wenn die mit einer Forderung auf mich zukommen?


In einem anderen Thread habe ich Dir bereits geraten, Dich auf die zivile Forderungssache zu konzentrieren. Die Anzeige kannst Du stellen, wann immer Dir danach ist - da sie sich letzlich jedoch nur gegen einen unbekannten Täter im Ausland richten wird, ist der Sinn solch eines Verwaltungsaktes leicht zu erahnen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: Sperre etc.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Michel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aber nur, solange der "Unbekannte" unbekannt ist. Questnet müsste ihn doch kennen, oder? Oder müssen die ihr Rumpelstilzchen nicht nennen? Diese Frage geht ausdrücklich an das Forenmitglied "qn" - ich erinnere an die Beiträge hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6276 ("QN beantwortet keine Fragen").


----------



## Dreamwarrior (14 Juli 2004)

Hallo



> @Aka-Aka
> Aber nur, solange der "Unbekannte" unbekannt ist. Questnet müsste ihn doch kennen, oder?



Ja natürlich kennt QN ihre Angestellten. Auch wenn es nur ein Zeitarbeiter war der wohl auf Provision, die richtig gut ausgefallen ist, gearbeitet hat. Und das, wie viele ja hier schmerzlich erfahren konnten, gründlich.

Ja und warum hört man von QN eigentlich hier nichts mehr? Ist für die die Sache jetzt erledigt mit Ihrem Statement aus dem Baukasten?

Ich fand den Beitrag gestern Abend bei Plus-Minus (siehe auch anderer Threat) recht interessant.
Die Verstrickungen laufen wohl bei QN ähnlich. Sun Telecom, ein Name der Vertrauen weckt.
Nur geht man hier eben nicht mehr über eine "eigene" Rechnung sondern man hat aus dem Fall gelernt und läßt die T-Com eintreiben. 
Denn die ist viel rigoroser und hat ihre eigenen Eintreiber.
Über eine Rechnung von den HAS hätte ich auch nur gelacht und sie wäre bei mir im Album für Kuriositäten gelandet. Ich hätte dann immer mal wieder etwas zum lachen an grauen Winterabenden.
Aber den Rosa Riesen vorzuschieben ist natürlich ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Denn der Rosa Riese bewegt sich sehr langsam und hat einen sehr langen Bremsweg um es mal so zu umschreiben. Und ausserdem hat sie ja auch noch den Freund RegTP der sich auskennt. Und was der unterschreibt ist immer richtig!

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Und ausserdem hat sie ja auch noch den Freund RegTP der sich auskennt. Und was der unterschreibt ist immer richtig!



Das ist nicht die Aussage der RegTP, die weist ausdrücklich darauf , daß keine Prüfung 
erfolgt . Wenn das von anderen als Legitimation ausgewiesen und behauptet wird, mit Unterstützung 
von Uralturteilen aus der Klamottenkiste, so kann man dies nicht der RegTP anlasten 


cp


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ja natürlich kennt QN ihre Angestellten.


Das ist falsch.


			
				Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und warum hört man von QN eigentlich hier nichts mehr?


Warum sollten sie  - es war von vorne herein klar, dass dieses Forum lediglich zur Veröffentlichung ihrer Stellungnahme benutzt wird. Alles weitere wird der öffentlichen Diskussion (aus guten Gründen) nicht zugetragen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

*hotsex Dialer*

Hallo,

ich habe mal etwas in diesem Forum gestöbert, da ich auch mit dem hotsex Dialer zu tun hatte.
Normal passiert mir das nicht, aber einmal habe ich den Explorer gestartet, ohne vorher meine DFÜ - Verbindung herzustellen.
Nach dem schliessen ettlicher Fenster kam dann unten rechts ein Mini Fenster zum Vorschein "29,99 €" pro Einwahl.
Das Miststück muss sich gleich 3x einewählt haben, denn auf meiner Telefonrechnung erschien ein Betrag unter Punkt 12 von 77,49 € (excl. Mwst.).
Bin sofort zum T-Punkt und habe dort gegen die Sache gewettert.
Der freundliche Mitarbeiter hat mir erklärt, ich müsse einfach einen Widerspruch und die Rechnungskopie an die Hanauer Adresse schicken.
"Zahlungsstop" hat er das genannt.
Also Widerspruch formuliert mit dem Verweis, dass ich das Geld zurückbuchen werde, falls Telekom es dennoch abbucht.

Wenige Tage später wurde der volle Rechnungsbetrag abgebucht. 
Auf telefonische Rückfrage erfuhr ich, sie hätten kein Fax erhalten.
Habe aber einen Sendebericht, dass das Fax korrekt gesendet wurde.
Also Geld wie angedroht zurückgeholt  und das selbe Fax nochmal geschickt incl. Sendebericht und Info über Rücküberweisung.
Man will sich nun innerhalb von 5 Tagen bei mir melden. Bin mal gespannt.

Werde nicht bezahlen, da müssen sie mir erst nachweisen, dss ich eine wie es so schön heißt Willenserklärung zum Vertragsabschluß abgegeben habe.
Und die haben sie bestimmt nicht, da der Dialer sich selbst installiert und startet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> > @Aka-Aka
> > Aber nur, solange der "Unbekannte" unbekannt ist. Questnet müsste ihn doch kennen, oder?
> 
> 
> Ja natürlich kennt QN ihre Angestellten.


 Nein, ich zweifle nicht an der Aussage, dass dies eine Person von außerhalb war - ein Kunde der Firma "consul-info", bzw., so interpretiere ich das, ein Teilnehmer an einem der Partnerprogramme der Consul-Info (unter welchem Namen und von welcher Firma diese auch immer angeboten werden). Aber es ging um die Strafanzeige: Wenn QN ihn kennen würde - und das müssten sie doch, dann müsste er auch (für die Justiz) greifbar sein und dann hätten Strafanzeigen einen Sinn, weil es dann eben kein UNBEKANNTER im Ausland ist. Oder sitzt er in Panama und man müsste erst bei der UNO eine Auslieferung beantragen?


			
				Dialerwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und warum hört man von QN eigentlich hier nichts mehr?


 Es war die ursprüngliche Absicht von QN, sich hier nicht zu äußern - und so wurde es hier auch kolportiert. Als Außenstehender halte ich diese Politik der Firma QN für falsch - aber das ist deren Sache. Der Gerüchteküche den Dampf nehmen mit einer isoliert hier geposteten Erklärung, die viele Fragen aufwirft - das kann so nicht klappen. Ich nehme aber an, dass QN seine Berater an allen notwendigen Stellen hat und sich das gut überlegt hat...


			
				Dialerwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den Beitrag gestern Abend bei Plus-Minus (siehe auch anderer Threat) recht interessant. Die Verstrickungen laufen wohl bei QN ähnlich. Sun Telecom, ein Name der Vertrauen weckt.


Du meinst "Suntelecom SL"? Dann gib das mal in Anführungszeichen bei google ein... Die deutsche Fundstelle betreibt das Partnerprogramm von Consul-Info, übernommen aus  Panama. Und da hat angeblich irgendein Fiesling mit einem Trojanerdialer reingepfuscht. Dann sind die dran, sich zu äußern im MOment, vielleicht noch mehr als QN! Ja - und genau DIESE Aussage würde ich mir von QN wünschen, oder gibt's dann Ärger mit der Mama aus Düsseldorf?


----------



## holch (15 Juli 2004)

*Hat jemand sein Problem schon gelöst?*

Also, ich hatte, wie wohl fast alle hier, das gleiche Problem:
Dialer eingefangen ohne etwas geklickt zu haben, keine Kosteninformation und ich kann ihn auch nicht finden.

ich habe die Telekom angerufen, mitgeteilt, dass ich das nicht zahlen werde. Der Herr am Telefon war auch sehr freundlich.

Später kam dann ein Brief, dass das ganze in der Datenbank der RegTP registriert ist, ich müsste also zahlen.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich über dieses Forum von der Stellungnahme von QuestNet erfahren und dort angerufen. Da wurde mir gesagt, ich solle ihnen schreiben was passiert ist und Ihnen den Einzelverbindungsnachweis schicken. Eigentlich recht freundlich. Innerhalb von einer Woche bekäme ich dann bescheid.

Bei der Telekom habe ich dann angerufen. Ich wurde sogar zurückgerufen. Die Frau die mir den Brief geschrieben hat war recht freundlich. Ich habe sie auf die Stellungnahme von Questnet hingewiesen. Da sie keinen Internetzugang hatte, hat sie erstmal einen Kollegen angerufen und mich dann zurückgerufen. Die Mahnung die ich zwischenzeitlich erhalten hatte wurde daraufhin zurückgezogen. 

Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort von QuestNet. Mal sehen, müsste ja jetzt bald kommen. Aber ich vermute, die haben einiges zu tun im Moment...

Wenn jemand schon Antwort bekommen hat: meldet euch doch mal!

Gruß, Holger


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

*Gute Nachrichten*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe heute von der Reg TP erfahren, dass es inzwischen von der Firma Questnet eine Stellungnahme gibt, da sich die Beschwerden bezüglich der 0900-90001090 häufen (ach ne?). Die Stellungnahme könnt Ihr unter http://www.questnet.de/stellungnahme.pdf nachlesen.

 Als Geschädigter müsst Ihr dem Verein ein Schreiben schicken worin Ihr erklärt, dass Ihr nicht bewusst eine Verbindung aufgebaut habt sondern Euch einen Dialer eingefangen habt. Den fraglichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis legt Ihr bei. Die prüfen das dann und schicken Euch ein Schreiben (tut uns sorry...) zurück. Dann müsst Ihr scheinbar den fraglichen Betrag doch der Telekom zahlen, bekommt ihn aber von der Questnet wieder. Kompliziert, aber schließlich sind wir ja die Geschädigten.

Ich werd' das mal versuchen,
Gouranga


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

*Zahlen???*



> Dann müsst Ihr scheinbar den fraglichen Betrag doch der Telekom zahlen, bekommt ihn aber von der Questnet wieder. Kompliziert, aber schließlich sind wir ja die Geschädigten.



Um Gottes Willen! Ich zahl nix! Glaubt wirklich jemand, Questnet würde das zurückbezahlen?

Nix Willlenserklärung, ergo nix zahlen!

So einfach ist das.[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: Zahlen???*



			
				Danielle schrieb:
			
		

> > Dann müsst Ihr scheinbar den fraglichen Betrag doch der Telekom zahlen, bekommt ihn aber von der Questnet wieder. Kompliziert, aber schließlich sind wir ja die Geschädigten.
> 
> 
> Um Gottes Willen! Ich zahl nix! Glaubt wirklich jemand, Questnet würde das zurückbezahlen?



ich finde es nicht, aber so einen Fall gab es schon einmal, ich glaube, damals war es Talkline/Knödel Holding.

Kann sich jemand der Älteren hier erinnern, wie das ausgegangen ist?
???


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: Zahlen???*



			
				Danielle schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt wirklich jemand, Questnet würde das zurückbezahlen?


Ja ich und ich würde mir wünschen, endlich mal eine Erfolgsmeldung eines Ausbezahlten hier zu lesen.
In einem frühren Fall, da ging es um Piratos mit der 019080806, habe ich tatsächlich einen Scheck für meinen Kunden erhalten.

Allerdings stellen sich dann doch einige Fragen. Wenn der T-Com-Kunde bezahlt hat, wie kann er beweisen, dass er das Geld nicht zurück gebucht hat - glaubt ihm "qn" das, obwohl er es nicht nachprüfen kann?
Anders herum - wurde die Lastschrift  der T-Com zurück gebucht und nur der unstrittige Teil bezahlt, dann kann der "Widersprüchler" die Überweisung an die T-Com (für den QuestNetanteil) nachträglich veranlassen und hat den Überweisungsbeleg oder Kontoauszug. Kosten hier: 4€ für die Rücklastschrift auf der nächsten T-Com-Rechung und entweder Faxgebühren oder Porto, macht etwa 7-8 €, die der Widersprüchler nebenher zu bezahlen hat. Außerdem kann geraten werden, dass vor der Abwicklung eine derartige Willenserklärung der QuestNet beim Wiedersprüchler vorliegt, damit der Deal dann auch wirklich abgeschlossen werden kann.

Was nun wirklich die beste Lösung ist, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden. In einigen Wochen werden wir hier wissen, welches Modell die beste Reaktion war.
Aber eines sollte jedem hier klar sein - die QuestNet wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach die Gelder der Anbietervergütung an Consul-Info zurück halten, um ggf. Widersprüche zu befriedigen. Man möge mich berichtigen, da aktuelle Fallzahlen bislang noch nicht bekannt sind - selbst wenn 200 Widersprüche kulant erledigt werden, dann ist das für QuestNet kein Beinbruch. Mit den zurückgehaltenen Geldern können sogar Trittbrettfahrer versorgt werden und (bei allem Verständnis des Ärgers) auch die wird es geben.

So lange der Originaldialer bei der RegTP registriert ist, macht die meisten Probleme mEn die T-Com. Dort steht man auf dem festen Standpunkt, dass die Zahlungpflicht besteht, da ein Dialer mit der entsprechenden Nummer registriert ist.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=66336#66336


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> *Tip:* auf jeden Fall das mit der Lastschrift-Rückbuchung oder Rechungskürzung ins Auge fassen. Sollte die Zeit für diese Berichtigung nach 6 Wochen schon abgelaufen oder der Rechungsbetrag bereits überwiesen worden sein, dann behält die T-Com die Gelder solange ein, bis sie von einer autorisierten Stelle (RegTP bei Bestandskraft der Registrierungsrücknahme oder dem Anbieter (QuestNet bzw. Netzwelt plus)) etwas Gegenteiliges als der vorherrschenden Fakten erfährt.



Eine Stellungnahme der T-Com, zum Vorwürf der unberechtigten Zurückhaltung von Geldern, erwarte ich in den nächsten Tagen und werde auf den Tenor darin hier wieder zurück kommen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: Zahlen???*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> [ich finde es nicht, aber so einen Fall gab es schon einmal, ich glaube, damals war es Talkline/Knödel Holding.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1465&highlight=kn%F6del
User "Schwesterlein" hat da so ihre Erfahrung gemacht. Aber selbst die Talkline ist bislang mit Schwesterlein noch nicht vor Gericht gegangen.

Die Knödel aus Dänemark hatten ihr "Geschäft" vor mehr als einem Jahr abgezogen und die TL hat sich von denen zwischenzeitlich strikt distanziert (mEn Lehrgeld für TL). Knödel würde ich eher nicht mit QuestNet oder den meisten, heute am Markt agierenden, deutschen Firmen gleich setzen. Das war noch im Goldrausch der frühen Jahre, als es in D überhaupt keine brauchbaren Rahmenbedingungen für Dialeranwendungen gab.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

*Re: Zahlen???*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Knödel aus Dänemark hatten ihr "Geschäft" vor mehr als einem Jahr abgezogen und die TL hat sich von denen zwischenzeitlich strikt distanziert (mEn Lehrgeld für TL). Knödel würde ich eher nicht mit QuestNet oder den meisten, heute am Markt agierenden, deutschen Firmen gleich setzen. Das war noch im Goldrausch der frühen Jahre, als es in D überhaupt keine brauchbaren Rahmenbedingungen für Dialeranwendungen gab.


...aber sehr wohl die heute aktiven Firmen!!!... Auch in D... aber das diskutiere ich hier nicht mehr 
cico


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2004)

@reducal, danke für den link, cj.


----------



## ElektroIna (15 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich gehöre auch zu den Betroffenen die sich diesen Dailer eingefangen haben. Wie ich in diesen Forum gelesen habe, möchtest du, das sich alle bei dir melden die dieses Problem haben.
Wie läuft diese Sache weiter? informierst du mich (und die anderen) wegen dieser Angelegenheit. 
Was getan hat?
Wenn ja meine E-Mail Adresse ist [email protected]

Ina aus Schmölln

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11 
tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2004)

ElektroIna schrieb:
			
		

> ....möchtest *du*, das sich alle bei dir melden die dieses Problem haben.



Wen meinst Du mit *du*? Hat hier jemand was beizutragen oder ist die Sammelstelle (wofür auch immer) schon eingeschlafen?


----------



## thunder1902 (16 Juli 2004)

*Tele[]*

Hallo!

Habe auch diesen Dialer draufgehabt. Habe auch die Lastschrift von der Telekom storniert und dann den Betrag ohne Dialergebühr überwiesen.Vorher hab ich noch die Tele[] angerufen und hab denen mein Problem geschildert. Jetzt kommt eine Mahnung, daß ich den ganzen Betrag sofort überweisen soll. Hab gestern auch angerufen, da meinte die gute Frau, daß das ein registrierter Dialer sei und ich den Betrag überweisen müsse. Da hab ich gesagt, daß ich das schon weiß daß der registriert ist, und hab Ihr auch von der STellungnahme von QN erzählt. Jetzt soll ich das ganze schriftlich der Tele(..) schreiben. 

Wie habt Ihr das gemacht? Was habt Ihr der Tele[] geschrieben, damit die den Betrag QN zur Einholung der Gebühren weitergibt?

Könnte mir viell. jemand so ein Musterbrief mailen???

Vielen Dank schonmal!!

Gruß Martin

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 Juli 2004)

*Re: Zahlen???*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> So lange der Originaldialer bei der RegTP registriert ist, macht die meisten Probleme mEn die T-Com. Dort steht man auf dem festen Standpunkt, dass die Zahlungpflicht besteht, da ein Dialer mit der entsprechenden Nummer registriert ist.


Interessanter Punkt, deshalb folgende Frage an die Juristen: Kann eigentlich die RegTP ueberhaupt einen *legalen Dialer* entregistrieren, weil parallel ein *illegaler Dialer* eingesetzt wird? Es wird ja der Dialer registriert, und nicht die Nummer!

BTW, ich wuerde mir in diesem Fall (0900-90001090) als Geschaedigter ueberlegen, Strafanzeige wg Geldwaesche bei der Staatsanwaltschaft einzureichen, wenn die T-Com nach Hinweis auf die Stellungnahme von Questnet auf ihre Zahlung besteht...


----------



## wombat (16 Juli 2004)

*Antwort von QN und Netzwelt*

Hallo,

meine Rechnung bei der T-com hatte ich zurückgebucht und nur die tatsächlichen Telefon-bzw. Internetkosten überwiesen. Den Firmen Questnet und Netzwelt plus habe ich mitgeteilt, dass ich nicht bereit bin zu zahlen. 

Jetzt kam die Antwort. Netzwelt schreibt, dass der Dialer 090090001087 völlig rechtskonform ist und von Consul-Info B.V. in Holland betrieben wird (war mir nun mittlerweile bekannt). Abschließender Satz war "Aus techn. und Datenschutzgründen können wir Ihre Einwendung nicht abschließend bewerten. Setzen Sie sich mit o.g. Firma in Verbindung. Dort erhalten Sie umfassende Informationen zum Anwählvorgang und dem genutzten Angebot."

Auch die Questnet antwortete mir. Der 090090001090 ist rechtmäßig und macht nichts Böses. Dazu gab es ein Schreiben mit vielen Bildern (sich öffnende Fenster wo man o.k. drückt, Ländereinstellungen, AGB, Modemeinstellungen und Wegsurfsperre/Verbindungsabbau). Dann schrieben sie mir noch, dass nichts manipuliert wird. Der Kunde der die Dialerverbindung nicht wünscht bekommt sie auch nicht. Eine unbemerkte Installation ist unmöglich.

Zitat: Der kostenpflichtige Verbindungsaufbau erfolgt nur und ausnahmslos durch manuelles Zutun des End-Verbrauchers. Es ist vollkommen ausgeschlossen- nachweislich- dass es zu einer automatischen ungewollten kostenpflichtigen Internet-Einwahl kommen kann, ohne dass dies manuell initiiert wurde. Es kann von Seiten der Questnet eine Lückenlos Beweisführung gestellt werden. 

Zitat: Die Dailersoftware beendet die kostenpflichtige Verbindung gesetzeskonform automatisch nach einer Verbindungszeit von maximal 60 Minuten. Nach dem automatischen Verbindungsabbruch öffnet sich eine Windows-Dialog-Box, in der der Kunde die kostenpflichtige Einwahl erneut starten kann. Bei "Nein" wird die Software beendet. 

Ich bekam auch noch einige FAQ´s zugesandt. Ich darf nichts böses über die QN sagen, denn den ihre Software ist "1 A" sonst gibt es Ärger wegen Rufschädigung. Auch soll ich zahlen, weil es sonst teuer wird (Mahnung, Gericht). "Eine Lückenlose Beweisführung ist auf unserer Seite gesichert".
Nun ist klar, wer die Guten und wer die Bösen sind. Ich zähle zu den Bösen, denn ich habe mehrmals mein OK gegeben, Leistungen in Anspruch genommen und danach alles vergessen. Das mein Modem keine akustischen Signale mehr von sich gab liegt bestimmt an Außerirdischen. Trotz alle dem werde ich nicht bezahlen.

Wombat


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2004)

wombat schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: Es ist vollkommen ausgeschlossen- nachweislich- dass es zu einer automatischen ungewollten kostenpflichtigen Internet-Einwahl kommen kann, ohne dass dies manuell initiiert wurde. Es kann von Seiten der Questnet eine Lückenlos Beweisführung gestellt werden.
> 
> Auch soll ich zahlen, weil es sonst teuer wird (Mahnung, Gericht). "Eine Lückenlose Beweisführung ist auf unserer Seite gesichert".


Soll das nun heißen, die Firma könnte einen lückenlosen Beweis führen, dass der Fall einer Manipulation, den sie vor kurzem selbst per Erklärung als Tatsache in die Öffentlichkeit gebracht hat, nicht passieren könne?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2004)

@ Wombat,

von wann waren die Stellungnahmen? Dass sich die Netzwelt plus scher tut, kann ich mir vorstellen. Die sind erst seit voriger Woche bereit, den Fehler einzugestehen. Aber bei QuestNet wurde die Argumentation bereits ab 23.06. umgestellt.
Einen Haken gibt es da aber noch. Neben dem (angeblich) manipulierten Dialer war das Original ja auch noch im Netz. Die QuestNet kann offenbar zwischenzeitlich feststellen, welche Variante zum Einsatz kam. Auf der Vorhreigen Seite habe ich bereits mal was von "Trittbrettfahrern" erwähnt. Zu einem solchen kann ein Widersprüchler (ungeahnter Weise) auch dann werden, wenn tatsächlich das Original verwendet wurde.


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2004)

Wie kann diese Firma lückenlos beweisen, dass es nur *eine* Manipulation gegeben hat?

Bis zum Nachweis der ersten Manipulation konnte mit der gleichen "Beweiskraft" die völlige Unmöglichkeit überhaupt einer Manipulation nachgewiesen werden wie jetzt die Unmöglichkeit einer möglichen weiteren, von der man eben jetzt noch keinen konkreten Beweis hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## wombat (16 Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

das Schreiben von QN ist vom 9. Juli 04. Das Schreiben von Netzwelt ist vom 12. Juli 04.

Wombat


----------



## silloni (16 Juli 2004)

*zahlen oder nicht?*

Hallo zusammen,

@reducal: thx!

also erstmal die *gute* Nachricht: auf meiner aktuellen Tkomrechnung sind keine prs-Verbindungen mehr aufgetaucht.
Aber natürlich die Mahngebühr ....
Vom Callcenter erfuhr ich dann außerdem, daß mein Einwand mit Schreiben vom 15.7.04 abgelehnt wurde.

Zu der Diskussion, ob man das zu unrecht geforderte Geld an QN bezahlen soll, denke ich nach den Schreiben, die Wombat hier gepostet hat, daß man das auf keinen Fall tun sollte. Selbst wenn es solche deals in der Vergangenheit gegeben hat, die funktioniert haben.
Die Behauptung allein, daß die Einwahlen völlig rechtskonform zustande gekommen sein sollen, ist eine Frechheit. Nicht nur nach der Veröffentlichung der Stellungnahme.
Nach den jüngsten bekannt gewordenen Gerichtsurteilen müssen eben die altbekannten Strategien weiter angewandt werden: einlullen oder einschüchtern, je nach dem.

Nach meinem Verständnis gibt es ja grundsätzlich keine logfiles, aus denen hervorgeht, daß ich dreimal *ok* eingegeben habe, oder? Sondern der einzige Nachweis ist die Telefonverbindung!?
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es jedoch, daß der illegale dialer eine rechtskonforme Einwahl simuliert???

Von mir bekommt QN keinen Cent. Wenn die mich nicht vor Gericht treffen wollen, gibts hier nur Storno der Forderung, sonst nix. Ich werde meiner Kohle ganz bestimmt nicht hinterher rennen und mir noch mehr Arbeit machen.

Schönes Wochenende!
silloni


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

*Bloß nicht zahlen*

Ich zahle auch keinesfalls.

QN eiert rum und widerspricht sich. Die wollen, daß man zahlt und halten einen dann hin. 

Vgl. die Antwort von QN auf meine Email:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXX,
> 
> Sie werden eine Gutschrift erhalten.
> Fr..... wird sich mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.
> ...



Ich hatte denen folgendes geschrieben:



> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Friday, July 09, 2004 3:45 PM
> ...



_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2004)

Man kann nur rätseln, was das soll... Jedenfalls hat sich QN hier geäußert und auf seiner Webseite geäußert und dann sind sie offenbar in Klausur gegangen. Darum ist man auf Spekulationen angewiesen:

1. Eine unbekannte, aber (möglicherweise? Aussage fehlt, ist aber wichtig!) identifizierbare Menschenmenge der Quantität x>0 hat den *nach QN-Ansicht legalen* QN-Dialer (der *manchmal*, mit einer Auftretenshäufigkeit von n>0, wenn anscheinend ein webmaster ein paar links falsch gesetzt hat (ach so, das geht, aha!), als Gordius-Dialer ohne link zu "weitere Informationen" daher kam und manchmal irreführende Preisauszeichnungen zu haben scheint) gecrackt.

2.[ironie] Es ist nicht bekannt, ob dazu tools verwendet wurden, die via banditos von den betroffenen Firmen (auf der Ebene der beworbenen Partnerprogramme) selbst in Umlauf gebracht worden sind [/ironie]

3. Es könnte sich hier um einen Fall handeln, wie ihn die "spezielle Eingreiftruppe" der *Premium-Rates-Audiotex-Promoter * _[Its purpose is to promote the value of partnership with telemedia companies to the wider commercial world. The NOC also has a role speaking with One Clear Voice to dispel myths and promote online commerce generally.]_ "NOConline"
bereits anlässlich des Gewerbemeetings in Amsterdam (Zitat: "The party of all parties") öffentlich besprochen hat, siehe  hier (pdf) 



			
				noconline schrieb:
			
		

> An emergency meeting was called by the NOC on 29th April in Amsterdam for all those involved in the dialler business. (...) discuss how to tackle the damaging and illicit use of diallers to generate fraudulent Premium Telephone traffic in both international and domestic markets.
> The NOC Dialler Action Group (DAG)(...) presented an action plan to
> delegates. Instances causing major concern fall into three main categories:
> 1. Commercial sabotage (dialler hijacking) - programmed numbers within diallers being illegally substituted without
> ...



Da genug Vertreter des deutschen Marktes (EBS, Sun Telecom, Talkline ID) zu den Mitgliedern gehör(t?)en (Quelle: Noconline), ist es nicht sehr spekulativ, anzunehmen, dass auch deutsche Vertreter das geplante Vorgehen in die Tat umsetzen - und das sieht offenbar vor, sich kooperativ zu zeigen, um dann... naja, das weiss man eben noch ncht... Es ist sicher kein Zufall, plötzlich hier in diesem Forum die Vertreter der Branche zu sehen ("qn" von Questnet/Q1 hier, "Dave Knell" von Coulomb dort), die sich sonst eher im Hintergrund halten, von genügend "Sprachrohren" genügend protegiert 

aka


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2004)

*Re: zahlen oder nicht?*



			
				silloni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wahrscheinlich ist es jedoch, daß der illegale dialer eine rechtskonforme Einwahl simuliert?



Sehr hoch, das hat QN in seiner Stellungnahme doch eingeräumt. Während sich bislang immer alle Anbieter darauf zurück gezogen hatten, das so etwas nicht möglich sei, hat QN es bereits schriftlich zugegeben.



			
				silloni schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Diskussion, ob man das zu unrecht geforderte Geld an QN bezahlen soll...


Ihr sollt nicht an QN zahlen sondern an die Telekom. Solange der Original-Dialer bei RegTP registriert ist, wird die T-Com das Forderungsmanagement ungehindert durchsetzen.

Das Problem, dass manchen zur Weißglut bringen könnte - bei der T-Com muss bezahlt sein, damit QN das Geld wieder erstatten kann.
Eine verzwickte Sache, die jeder mit seiner Risikofreudigkeit selbst abstimmen muss.

*Daniell77* wäre hier ein guter Kandidat, der die Rückzahlungsmöglichkeit durch QN testen könnte.
Gem. Mail von QN haben die ihm die Erstattung bereits anheim gestellt. Nun könnte er zum einen nochmal frgen, ob er einen Scheck bekommt oder die 29.95 € auf eine spätere Einwahl angerechnet wird (Gutschrift). Letzteres glaube ich nicht - das geht eigentlich gar nicht!
Daniell77 kann sich diese Bestätigung ja auch (zur Sicherheit) nochmal schriftlich zusenden lassen und hat damit eine erfüllbare Willenserklärung von QN in der Hand, mit der er (falls es nicht funktioniert) eine sehr gute Ausgangsposition bei einem Rechtsstreit gegen QN hat.

So lange aber die T-Com hier noch im Spiel ist, werden die Geschädigten diesen Ärger nicht so schnell vom Hals kriegen - das wird für einige noch recht prickelnd werden!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

*Ich zahle nicht!*

Niemals gebe ich QN oder der TCom den kleinen Finger, ich weiß schon, was dann passiert.

MIT QN habe ich an sich nichts zu tun, kein Rechtsverhältnis.

Die QN-Gebühr werde ich daher KEINESFALLS an die TCom bezahlen; einem Mahnbescheid werde ich entgegentreten.

Ist wirklich jemand so naiv und glaubt, QN würde wirklich zurückzahlen?

Warum schreiben sie dann an andere Betroffene, die Forderung wäre korrekt?

Ach ja, und wahrscheinlich wird die QN urplötzlich unauffindbar, wenn ich an die TCom bezahle und von QN dann das Geld zurückwill.

Und übrigens: QN schrieb ja an mich:



> (...) Fr..... wird sich mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.



Nur ist das bis jetzt nicht passiert, ist immerhin auch schon 4 Tage her.

Also, seid bloß nicht so blöd und vertraut denen!

Dani


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2004)

*Re: zahlen oder nicht?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem, dass manchen zur Weißglut bringen könnte - bei der T-Com muss bezahlt sein, damit QN das Geld wieder erstatten kann.


Es erscheint dem durchschnittlichen Betrachter der Situation sicher als nicht logisch, erst eine unberechtigte Forderung zu bezahlen, um sie dann erstattet zu bekommen.


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem, dass manchen zur Weißglut bringen könnte - bei der T-Com muss bezahlt sein, damit QN das Geld wieder erstatten kann.
> Eine verzwickte Sache, die jeder mit seiner Risikofreudigkeit selbst abstimmen muss.


Wer sagt das? Auf welcher Grundlage werden solche Behauptungen aufgestellt?

Gemäß TKV § 15 Rechnungserstellung hat der Kunde ein Widerspruchsrecht gegenüber dem Rechnungsersteller, wenn er Einwände gegen Rechnungspositionen hat.

Von einer Erstattung von Rechnungsbeträgen durch Dritte finde ich dort nichts.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Qoppa (16 Juli 2004)

Ich sehe auch nicht, was der Vorteil dieses Verfahrens sein soll. Vor allem ist die rechtliche Grundlage der Forderung ja nicht eben sehr solide zu nennen. Was soll denn Schlimmes passieren, wenn man nicht zahlt? Auch ein losgelassener RA Seiler wird sich hüten vor Gericht zu gehen, wenn er weiß, daß die Gegenseite die QN-Stellungnahme vorlegen wird.

Es wurde früher einmal der schöne lateinische Rechtssatz zitiert: _dolo agit qui petit quod statim redditurus est_ (arglistig handelt, wer fordert, was er bald zurückgeben muß). Vielleicht kann ja mal einer der Juristen ausführen, was das in der gegenwärtigen Lage bedeutet ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

habe eine mail von QN bekommen. eine kullanzzahlung in höhe von 149,90€ wurde bewilligt. ich soll aber erst die 179,50€ an die telekom überweisen.ich nehme an, dass QN für 5 verbindungen die an einem tag waren (innerhalb von 30minuten) aufkommt und für die andere verbindung vom tag davor kohle haben will. ich will natürlich den vollen betrag haben und sehe auch nicht ein das geld vorzustrecken. außerdem weiß ich dann auch nicht ob ich überhaupt etwas zurückbekomme. hat jemand schon kohle von QN bekommen? gruss huhu


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

*das prickelnde Erlebnis*



			
				reducal schrieb:
			
		

> So lange aber die T-Com hier noch im Spiel ist, werden die Geschädigten diesen Ärger nicht so schnell vom Hals kriegen - das wird für einige noch recht prickelnd werden!



Das prickelnde sieht so aus:

2-3 Mahnungen, mit Drohung einer Anschlusssperre und je nach Kundenniederlassung, 
1-2 technische Störungen,  was einer 24h Anschlusssperre entspricht.   

Übergabe an RA L.S.& Kollegen. Ludwig ist einer von den ganz Harten. :lol: Droht gleich im erstem Schreiben mit Zwangsvollstreckung ist dann aber spätestem mit dem 4. Anschreiben ganz versöhnlich und bietet eine Kulanz von 50% an.  

Funkstille.  Leider.  :cry: 

No Money


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt das? Auf welcher Grundlage werden solche Behauptungen aufgestellt?


Wie bereits angedeutet, die Beendigung des Problems muss jeder Betroffene mit sich selbst ausmachen.

Du Dietmar, kannst Dir doch bestimmt denken, wo meine Quellen sitzen. Eine  hat mir heute ein deutliches Signal gegeben, dass demnächst mit der Entregistrierung der Dialer 1087, 1088, 1090, 1091 zu rechnen ist. Insbesondere bei der 1090 kommt hinzu, dass der Registrierungsverpflichtete offensichtlich selbst einen Antrag darauf gestellt hat.

Die T-Com wird erst Ruhe geben, wenn Änderungen in der Datenbank verzeichnet sind und genau das beobachte ich gerade besonders intensiv. Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, dann wird die Geschädigtengemeinschaft wieder aufheulen, was sie "gemeinsam stark" so zu Wege gebracht hat. O. K. - sonnt Euch in dem Glaube daran, die entscheidenden Maßnahmen werden dann aber vorrangig diejenigen unterstützt haben, die sich was gutes auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.

Bis dahin setze ich mal hier eine Erinnerung - darauf werde ich zu gegebener Zeit zurück kommen ( 400-100 ).


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2004)

*Ein kleines Dankeschön*



			
				reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es dann mal soweit ist, dann wird die Geschädigtengemeinschaft wieder aufheulen, was sie "gemeinsam stark" so zu Wege gebracht hat. O. K. - sonnt Euch in dem Glaube daran, die entscheidenden Maßnahmen werden dann aber vorrangig diejenigen unterstützt haben, die sich was gutes auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.



@ Reducal, oder wer Du auch immer bist

Danke, und das meine ich im Ernst, mit deinem Bemühen und Einsatz, hast Du mir sehr geholfen. :bussi: 
Du bist  ein Freund und Helfer  

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass derjenige, der Rechnung an mich stellt, auch mein Ansprechpartner ist.

No Money :lol:


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2004)

Die Informationen zu diesem Vorgang werden immer abstruser.

Zunächst einmal zeigen die Urteile der letzten Zeit fast ausnahmslos, dass Anbieter die erforderlichen Nachweise nicht erbringen können und Verbraucher, die Widerspruch einlegen, praktisch immer einen positiven Ausgang für sich hatten.

Das gilt allgemein für Dialerverhandlungen, jedenfalls für die, deren Ergebnis im letzten Jahr bekannt wurden. Dort waren in der Regel "normale" Einwahlen vorgefallen, keine manipulierten. Bei manipulierten Einwahlen sind die Chancen für Geschädigte entsprechend höher.

Ungünstig für Verbraucher waren Konstellationen, wo sie gezahlte Beträge zurückfordern wollten. Das war meistens nicht möglich.

Insofern wäre die mögliche Lösung des Problems der hier manipulierten Einwahlen durch Rückforderung gezahlter Beträge - vorsichtig formuliert - sehr merkwürdig. Das müssen Betroffene sicherlich nicht mitmachen wollen.

Dies umso mehr, wenn die Erklärung viele Fragen offen lässt und der rechtliche Wert unklar bleibt, weil die Erläuterungen schwammig und das Ganze nicht wirksam unterschrieben ist.

Man muss sich hier auch fragen, wie das Gewerbe mit Kunden und mit Forderungen umgeht. Wenn bekannt ist, dass Einwahlen manipuliert wurden, dann sind die hierdurch aufgelaufenen Gebühren keine "Umsätze".

Bei Unternehmen in anderen Wirtschaftsbereichen, die faktisch seriös sind, aber sich nicht selbst immer als seriös bezeichnen müssen, könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dort Rechnungen geschrieben werden über Leistungen, von denen das Unternehmen bereits sicher weiß, dass sie nicht ordnungsgemäß erbracht worden sind.

Wenn es sich erst später herausstellen sollte, würde vermutlich Gutschriften nachgesandt und jedenfalls Betroffene klar informiert. Wenn nur Betroffene, die zufällig etwas erfahren, den falsch berechneten Betrag zurückfordern dürften, wäre das schon sehr merkwürdig.

Die Erklärung wurde hier verbreitet, wo noch? Bei des HAS&Co-Umtrieben wurden 170.000 Rechnungen geschrieben, hier im Forum haben sich keine 170 Betroffene gemeldet, also weniger als 0,1 %. Wer informiert die 99,9 % der Betroffenen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2004)

*hotsex*

Inzwischen hat man mir einen Antrag für die detaillierte Rechnung mit Einzerverbindungsübersicht zugschickt.
Dazu noch ein Schreiben, dass ich als entmutigendes blabla bezeichnen möchte.

Wäre es eine Überlegung Wert, sich in der Sache mal an die Medien zu wenden ? 
RTL und Co. suchen doch immer Stoff für Reportagen. 
Wenn bei denen genug Anfragen eingehen, überlegen sie es sich vielleicht darüber zu berichten.
Ich probiers jedenfalls.

Zahlen werde ich nix, da muss man mir schon einen  rechtsgültigen Vertrag vorlegen, den ich abgeschlossen habe.
gehe von Betrug / arglistiger Täuschung aus. Das mit der Geldwäsche durch die Telekom ist bestimmt auch ein interessantes Thema für die Medien.


----------



## Dialeropfer (19 Juli 2004)

*Einzelverbindungsnachweis*

hallo zusammen,
habe da noch eine frage.
habe bei der tkom einwende gegen meine rechnung erhoben und einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert.
Darauf hin schickte man mir einen Brief in dem lediglich die Rufnummer und der Inhalte-Anbieter aufgeführt waren. Datum und Dauer der jeweiligen Verbindungen sind hier nicht zufinden, es müssen aber mehrere sein, meine Rechnung liegt bei stolzen 150-Dialer-€.
Bei der Tkom sagte man mir außerdem, man könne mir garnicht dauer und Datum mitteilen. diese Daten werden nicht gespeichert und nur, wenn ich das unten erwähnte Formular zurückschicke, könnte ich diese Daten in Zukunft kostenpflichtig erhalten. 
Ich verstehe den § 16TKV so, dass ich bei Unklarheiten Anspruch auf einen ungekürzten!!! und kostenlosen EVN habe, auch ohne es vorher beantragt zu haben.
Sieht das jemand von euch anders???
Dem Schreiben war ein Formular beigefügt: "Ihr Auftrag für die detaillierte Rechnung mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis" Hier finde ich als Kleingedrucktes im feld Unterschrift " Die Vertragsabwicklung erfolgt nach den allgem. Geschäftsbedingungen und Preislisten..."
interessanterweise stand in dem brief, dass die telekom die 1090 erneut geprüft habe und das alles seriös sei. war ja ne tolle Prüfung, immerhin gibts die Questnet-Stellungnahme schon über zwei Wochen.
So ein Saftladen. Werde nichts zahlen und weitere Mahnungen abwarten.


----------



## kindacool (19 Juli 2004)

@Dialeropfer:
Ich sehe es ganz genauso, daß Dir ein kostenloser Einzelverbindungsnachweis zusteht !

Ich habe ja auch Mitte Juni mit meinem Einspruch um einen solchen gebeten, habe aber noch überhaupt nichts von der TeleDings gehört oder erhalten !
Allerdings bekomme ich auch keine Mahnungen über den Fehlbetrag. Mir scheint, daß meine TeleDings-Niederlassung in Lübeck das Mahnverfahren bis zur Klärung der Affäre ausgesetzt hat - das wäre ja, im Vergleich zum hier teilweise geschilderten, ein sehr kundenfreundliches und erwachsenes Verhalten des rosa Giganten ! 

Schöne Grüße
Kindacool


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

*090090001090*

Habe nach meinem dritten Einspruch vom rosa Panther einen Brief erhalten, dass man aus Kulanzgründen auf die 30 Euro wie auch auf Mahngebühren und Rückbuchungsgebühren verzichtet! Das ist doch nett, oder.


----------



## Sebbi86 (19 Juli 2004)

habe gerade bei QuestNet angerufen!

Wollte mal wissen, wieso ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort auf mein Schreiben vom 30.06.2004 erhalten habe.
Tja, die freundliche Dame am Telefon hat  in ihrem PC nachgeschaut und meinte dann, dass der Brief am 3.07.04 bearbeitet  und eine Kulanzzahlung angewiesen wurde. 
Ich antwortete darauf, dass ich davon nichts wüsste und darüber nicht informiert worden wäre.
Sie konnte mir auch nicht sagen was da schief gelaufen ist, auf jedenfall bat sie mich dann, den Kontoauszug, als Beweis für die korrekte Bezahlung an die Telekom, zu schicken.
Den werde ich nun mal hinsenden, hoffentlich bekomm ich die Kohle doch zurück.

Also ruft auch mal  bei QuestNet (0800/20805000) an, und fragt nach wo Euere Antwort geblieben ist. Vielleicht ist die ja auch *"verloren"* gegangen!!

bye


----------



## Enganado (20 Juli 2004)

*Neues Opfer...*

Hallo allerseits!

Auch mich hat die 090090001090 erwischt, in 2 Min. 29,95 EUR verschenkt. Habe mich bereits bei der Telekom beschwert, die mir jetzt einen Standardbrief geschickt hat, und mir lang und breit erklärt, wie ein solcher Dialer funktioniert (Danke, Telekom!!!) und dass der Dialer von QuestNet völlig legitim ist und ich gefälligst zahlen soll.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich jetzt noch bei QuestNet Einspruch erheben sollte oder der Telekom noch einen Brief schreiben muss? Und was genau soll ich schreiben (ein paar von Euch scheinen ja erfolgreich zu sein    )?

Wird das ein Ende mit Schrecken oder ein Schrecken ohne Ende?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

*EINZUGSERMÄCHTIGUNG SOFORT WIDERRUFEN!*

EINZUGSERMÄCHTIGUNG SOFORT WIDERRUFEN!

Die Telekom wird dann voraussichtlich trotzdem abbuchen (=rechtswidrig), dann den Betrag rückbuchen lassen!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

*T-Com unglaublich mies*

Hallo,

bin selber bei der T-Com und habe den Ärger auch mit diesem Dialer....
Habe mich informiert und auch nur die Laller-Antworten gehört.

Peinlich.


Habe übrigens meiner Schwester nur mein neues Notebook vorgeführt.
Trotz aller Sicherungssoftware hat sie diesen Sch.... nun auf der Rechnung. Sie hatte keine 0900-Sperre.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nach meinem dritten Einspruch vom rosa Panther einen Brief erhalten, dass man aus Kulanzgründen auf die 30 Euro wie auch auf Mahngebühren und Rückbuchungsgebühren verzichtet! Das ist doch nett, oder.



kannst du mir deine tel. nr. per email senden????

hab beim rosaroten panther angerufen und die brauchen als nachweis, dass sie mir die forderung auch ausbuchen, deine nnummer.

sie sagen, dass das  nie ausgebucht hätte werden dürfen!!!!


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090001090*



			
				ALMATA schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir deine tel. nr. per email senden????
> quote]
> 
> aber nicht öffentlich per Forum, wenn bitte anmelden und per PN!
> ...


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nach meinem dritten Einspruch vom rosa Panther einen Brief erhalten, dass man aus Kulanzgründen auf die 30 Euro wie auch auf Mahngebühren und Rückbuchungsgebühren verzichtet! Das ist doch nett, oder.


Das sind Einzelfälle, wie auch immer so etwas zu stande kommt!? Und wer weiß, ob dieses Posting hier überhaupt der Wahrheit entspricht.



			
				ALMATA schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab beim rosaroten panther angerufen und die brauchen als nachweis, dass sie mir die forderung auch ausbuchen, deine nnummer.
> 
> sie sagen, dass das  nie ausgebucht hätte werden dürfen!!!!



Wenn Dir der Gast tatsächlich seine Nummer gibt und Du sie der T-Com übermittelst, dann wird mit Sicherheit dessen Kulanzlösung nochmals überprüft. Es darf nämlich nicht sein, was nicht sein soll.
*
Ausbuchen *- dieses Wort sollten all die jenigen streichen, die nicht wissen, was es damit auf sich hat. Die T-Com bucht den bestehenden Rechnungsposten an eine andere Stelle aus (z. B. ein Inkassobüro) oder begleicht die Forderung aus eigener Kasse, was hier sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.
So lange ein Dialer in der Datenbank der RegTP mit einer entsprechenden PRS-Nummer registriert ist, bucht die T-Com nur an das Forderungsmanagement von Seiler & Co. (Inkasso) aus. Die Anbietervergütung ist längst geflossen und deshalb stellt sich T-Com auch so quer - die wollen ihr Geld, ganz einfach!

Einzige Möglichkeit des* Umbuchen* für die Betroffenen sehe ich momentan beim Bezahlen an die T-Com, nachdem die QuestNet schriftlich signalisiert hat, dass die Kosten rückerstattet werden.

Eine der vielen, offenen Fragen bleibt aber dennoch - wie will die QuestNet erstatten, wenn der Endkunde der T-Com die Forderung mit der Rechung beglichen hat und nicht zurück buchte. Dann hat der Endkunde ja gar keinen Beweis, im Gegensatz zur bankbestätigten Einzelüberweisung,dass tatsächlich die Einzelforderung bezahlt woden ist - er könnte sie im nachhinein ja immernoch zurück buchen.
Vor solchen Spitzfindigkeiten muss auf jedenfall gewarnt werden - das wäre tatsächlich ein einwandfreier Betrug (Vermögensverfügung ist erfolgt, kein Versuch mehr) - diesmal aber von der geschädigten Seite.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

*NICHT ZAHLEN!*



> Einzige Möglichkeit des Umbuchen für die Betroffenen sehe ich momentan beim Bezahlen an die T-Com, nachdem die QuestNet schriftlich signalisiert hat, dass die Kosten rückerstattet werden.



Hiervor warne ich schärfstens!  Bloß nicht zahlen, Ihr seht das Geld NIE wieder!

Übrigens, mir hat Questnet "signalisiert", dass die Kosten rückerstattet werden - vor über 2 Wochen, seitdem nichts mehr gehört!!

Die wollen einen hinhalten und in Sicherheit wiegen, damit man an die TCom zahlt, und danach ist es dann ganz bestimmt plötzlich doch ganz schwierig. Daher nochmals:

Bloß nicht zahlen, Ihr seht das Geld NIE wieder!


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

storno


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

Nun, mit "signalisiert" meine ich, dass die QuestNet eine schriftlich eine Erklärung abgibt, unter welchen Bedingungen sie bereit ist, den Betrag zu überweisen.

@Danielle242, kann es sein, dass bei Dir eine der Bedingungen nicht erfüllt war? Vor zwei Wochen kam das entsprechende Schreiben an Dich - hast Du z. B. zwischenzeitlich eine Kopie des bankbestätigten Überweisungsträgers nach Grasbrunn geschickt?





			
				Danielle242 schrieb:
			
		

> ...damit man an die TCom zahlt...


Offensichtlich nicht.

Wenn von Dir aus jedoch alles getan wurde, wie die QuestNet es in dem Schreiben erklärt hat, dann erinnere sie halt nochmal (letztmalig) und übergib´ dann die Sache einem Anwalt - Du wirst sehen, wie schnell Du dann Dein Geld hast. Die QuestNet kann natürlich nur Rücküberweisen, wenn zuvor an die T-Com bezahlt wurde. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann verbleibt die ganze Angelegenheit bei T-Com und derem Forderungsmanagement.

PS: bevor Du mich hier anfeindest - ich bin nicht QN und sehe die Sache eher neutral, weil ich nichts zu verlieren habe und lediglich beobachte!


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann es sein, dass bei Dir eine der Bedingungen nicht erfüllt war?


Wie erfahren Betroffene, welche Erfüllung welcher Bedingung bei ihnen zu prüfen ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

...offensichtlich mit dem Schreiben, dass QN auf den ersten Widerspruch an sie richtet. Fakt ist - zuerst muss bei der T-Com nachweislich bezahlt sein, ansonsten platzt der Deal. Ob das der einzelne auf sich nimmt, ist jedem selbst überlassen.
Prinzipiell scheint es damit zwei Schreiben an QN zu bedürfen:

1. Widerspruch
2. Nachweis über den Zahlungsausgang


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2004)

Heißt das, dass nur die in der Anzahl vernachlässigbar wenigen Geschädigten, die dieses Forum lesen, eine Chance haben, grundlos gezahlte Gebühren mit viel persönlicher Mühe zurückfordern zu können und die uninformierte Mehrheit in aller Stille auch für bekannterweise manipulierte Einwahlen zur Kasse gebeten werden?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

Damit gebe ich die Frage weiter an "QN"!

Das Schweinderl nehme ich aber dennoch gern mit und nicke befürchtend, dass es so den Anschein macht.
QN hat alle Nummern der A-Teilnehmer. Wenn es einen findigen Anwalt geben würde, der sich für die Sache einsetzt, dann könnte man QN unter Druck setzten, allen Geschädigten die Rückzahlung zu ermöglichen. So ein Anwalt wird sich jedoch nicht so ohne weiteres finden - sollen das doch die Anwälte der RegTP veranlassen, doch die lassen die Geschädigten mit ihrer lächerlichen, später folgenden Rücknahme der Registrierung weiter alleine wurschteln.


----------



## dvill (22 Juli 2004)

Wenn dies die Absicht sein sollte, in aller Stille die unseriös erwirtschaften Erlöse zum großen Teil einzuvernehmen, am besten noch so, dass sie nicht anteilig an die für die Manipulation Verantwortlichen weitergezahlt werden müssen, dann würde die Eierei mit der Erklärung nun nachträglich Sinn machen, wenn auch keinen guten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## OskarMaria (22 Juli 2004)

Reducal: Ich halte Deinen Ratschlag für falsch.  QN hat bereits eingeräumt, dass mit dem Dialer etwas nicht stimmt. Das genügt, um jeden Zahlungsanspruch der Telekom zurückzuweisen. und gegebenenfalls auch einen Prozess zu gewinnen.

Niemals, ich wiederhole, niemals sollte man unberechtigte Forderungen aus betrügerischen Manipulationen anerkennen und bezahlen. 

OM


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2004)

Ratschlag wäre etwas überbewertet, eher ein weiterer Vorschlag. Wie schon zuvor geschrieben - die T-Com spielt nicht mit und das solange nicht, wie die Registrierung bei der RegTP Bestand hat.
Bezüglich des Rechtsstreites ist meine Erfahrung etwas ernüchternd, denn letztlich lassen sich daruf wirklich nur die allerwenigsten Betroffenen ein, sondern bezahlen lieber. Dabei kommt eine etwas unotodochse Problemlösung für den einen oder anderen vielleicht nicht ungelegen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*Hat einer schon bezahlt?*

Hat denn einer von Euch an die Telekom bezahlt?

Hat das einer schon versucht?


----------



## Qoppa (22 Juli 2004)

Sag, Reducal - das ganze Verfahren ist dann aber doch mehr als fragwürdig. Die QN sonnt sich in dem Bewußtsein, völlig korrekt im Reklamationsfall zurückzuerstatten, - und behält den fetten Rest für sich!? Dann hätte sich der manipulierte Dialer doch prächtig gelohnt.

Und das ist das Problem bei allen "Problemfällen": wo bleibt das unrechtmäßig erwirtschaftete Geld von denen, die sich von Telekom und Konsorten haben einschüchtern lassen? Neulich ist hier noch ein Interfun-Altfall aufgetaucht, dem die Inkassos zusetzen. Und wie ist es mit den deregistrierten Dialern? - Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich ein leidenschaftlicher Befürworter der _"harten Tour"_ bin: nicht nur Zahlungsverweigerung, sondern soviel Aufwand und Kosten wie möglich produzieren, bis hin zum Prozeß. Bei manchen der hier dokumentierten Musterfälle ist sicher das 5-10fache der ursprünglichen Forderung an Kosten für die Gegenseite entstanden. Wenn das mehr Geschädigte so machen würden, dann wird die unrechtmäßige Dialerei nicht mehr wirtschaftlich sein.

Bei QN sollte allerdings die vollständige Rückabwicklung aller durch diesen Dialer eingezogenen Gelder im eigenen Interesse sein: wenn sie im Wissen um die Manipulation die Gelder weiterleiten, ist es - mindestens - Geldwäsche, wenn sie´s behalten, Bereicherung aus Betrug. (Vorausgesetzt natürlich, daß die Manipulation von einem _"außenstehenden"_ Webmaster ausging.)


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Sag, Reducal - das ganze Verfahren ist dann aber doch mehr als fragwürdig.



Sehe ich auch so.

_Editiert, Rest per PN._


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*Gammaray hat sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet*

Gammaray hat sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet, um zu erzählen, was aus seiner Geschichte geworden ist. Dabei hat er das hier im Forum angefangen.


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2004)

*Re: Gammaray hat sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet*



			
				Anonymous alias  DumdiDum schrieb:
			
		

> Gammaray hat sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet, um zu erzählen, was aus seiner Geschichte geworden ist. Dabei hat er das hier im Forum angefangen.


Niemand hat hier eine Verpflichtung Statusberichte abzugeben, dies ist ein Forum und alle 
Posting sind freiwillige Beiträge.  Es wäre hilfreich, wenn du dich selber anmelden würdest,
 das würde anderen Lesern die Zuordnung und Identfikation  deiner Beiträge erheblich erleichtern. 

tf


----------



## Egon (23 Juli 2004)

*Schliesse mich Protest-Aktionen an*

Bei mir hat sich der Dialer schon am 22./23.5. klammheimlich eingewählt. Leider habe ich dieses Forum erst jetzt entdeckt und brauche sicher noch einige Zeit, das alles überhaupt erst mal zu lesen. Wenn ich soweit bin, werde ich versuchen, mit einzelnen Leuten hier direkt Verbindung aufzunehmen. Wollte nur vorab schon mal erklären, dass ich mich auf jeden Fall als Zeuge zur Verfügung stelle und ich mich auch an jeglicher Aktivität beteiligen werde, die diesen [] Akteuren Schwierigkeiten bereiten.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Juli 2004)

Als Zeuge? Da kommt doch bestimmt bald das "Jehova"-Wort mit "S". Was kannst Du beitragen? Oder bist Du auch nur ein weitere Geschädigter, dessen Beitrag darauf hinausläuft, dasss ihm ein Schaden entstanden ist?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2004)

Nun laß ihm doch erst mal Zeit, sich durch Forum zu kämpfen, versetz dich mal in die Situation
wenn jemand hier das erste Mal ins Forum "taucht" .

Dann wird er schon merken, daß er sich hier Anregungen und Ratschläge 
z.B http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161
(keine  Rechtsberatung ) 
holen kann, aber letztendlich jeder seinen Kampf alleine ausfechten muß (das ist nun mal deutsches Recht. 
( und nix Jehova  ) 

cp


----------



## hofm399 (23 Juli 2004)

*Kulanzzahlung von Questnet bewilligt!*

Hi,
nachdem bei mir auch die ungewollte Anwahl über die blastde.exe zur ...1090 erfolgte wurden mir 29,95€ von der Telekom über Laschrifteinzug abgebucht.

Einsprüche bei der Telekom halfen nicht, da die sich darauf berufen das die Rufnummer bei der Regtp registriert ist. (Verstehe zwar nicht warum die Regtp eine Datenbank mit den Einwahlprogrammen und derer Hashwerte haben, wenn doch nur die Rufnummer zählt ?!? )

Nun das positive: Nach Einspruch bei Questnet vom 07.07.04 mit detailierter Schilderung traf heute per Post ein Bewilligung einer Kulanzzahlung der Firma Questnet in Höhe der angefallenen 29,95€ auf mein Bankkonto ein, wenn ich die Bezahlung bei der Telekom nachweisen kann.
Ich werde jetzt eine Kopie des Kontoauszugs hinschicken und berichten wenn das Geld bei mir eingeht.

Mfg hofm399


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Juli 2004)

*Re: Kulanzzahlung von Questnet bewilligt!*



			
				hofm399 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun das positive: Nach Einspruch bei Questnet vom 07.07.04 mit detailierter Schilderung traf heute per Post ein Bewilligung einer Kulanzzahlung der Firma Questnet in Höhe der angefallenen 29,95€ auf mein Bankkonto ein, wenn ich die Bezahlung bei der Telekom nachweisen kann.
> Ich werde jetzt eine Kopie des Kontoauszugs hinschicken und berichten wenn das Geld bei mir eingeht.



Unbedingt berichten. Hier besteht gesteigertes Interesse daran, zu wissen ob QuestNet diesbezüglich "tatkräftig" zu seinen Zusagen steht.

MfG
Lars


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

*QN*

hofm399
Rookie
Beigetreten: 17 Jun 2004
Artikel: 1


Will ja nicht mutmaßen, Artikel: 1, und so...

Jedenfalls glaub ich nicht an eine Zahlung von Seiten Questnet.


----------



## hofm399 (23 Juli 2004)

*Re: QN*



			
				Danielle234 schrieb:
			
		

> hofm399
> Rookie
> Beigetreten: 17 Jun 2004
> Artikel: 1
> ...



Werde trotzdem weiter über meinen Fall berichten  da es für viele Interessant sein könnte. Glauben hin oder her, nach dem Schreiben heute habe ich wieder Hoffnung, das ich mein Geld zurückbekomme.

Mfg hofm399

PS: Natürlich bin ich erst im Forum seit ich Probleme mit diesem Dialer hatte. Sonst habe ich nämlich andere Interessen und bin in anderen Foren unterwegs.


----------



## dotshead (23 Juli 2004)

*Re: QN*



			
				Danielle234 schrieb:
			
		

> hofm399
> Rookie
> Beigetreten: 17 Jun 2004
> Artikel: 1
> ...



Danielle irgendwelche Nummern, niemals beigetreten. also anonym.   
Weia  Komm gib zu du gehörst zu QN und willst alle Unwilligen abhalten oder? *23*


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2004)

Danielle123 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Danielle XXXXX,
> 
> Sie werden eine Gutschrift erhalten.
> Fr. Ira**** wird sich mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen.
> ...



Zur Nachahmung nicht zu empfehlen! Irgendwie klingt das nicht glaubhaft.


----------



## Egon (24 Juli 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Als Zeuge? Da kommt doch bestimmt bald das "Jehova"-Wort mit "S". Was kannst Du beitragen? Oder bist Du auch nur ein weitere Geschädigter, dessen Beitrag darauf hinausläuft, dasss ihm ein Schaden entstanden ist?



Natürlich weiß ich, dass ich mich zunächst ganz alleine wehren muss und das werde ich auch versuchen. Mit "Zeuge" habe ich in erster Linie gemeint, dass ich bei Aktivitäten in Richtung Presse, Fernsehen und ähnlichem mitmachen würde. Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung, was ein Jehova-Wort mit "S" sein soll.


----------



## sascha (24 Juli 2004)

Das böse Jehova-Wort findest Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## Egon (24 Juli 2004)

*Ergänzung*

Auf meinem PC konnte ich unter Anwendung der Vorgehensweise, wie sie von der Regtg empfohlen wird, keine Beweise finden, zumindest keine, die ich als solche erkennen konnte. Allerdings habe ich eine Datei "tskman.exe" gefunden, die die identische Uhrzeit mit der letzten Dialer-Einwahl hatte. Ich habe diese Datei mit dem Programm der Regtp überprüfen lassen, wobei die Aussage kam, dass es sich um einen Dialer handelt und der dazugehörige Hash-Wert wurde angezeigt. Nur: was soll ich mit diesem Hash-Wert anfangen ? Da die Telekom nur Verzögerungs-Taktik betreibt und blockiert, habe ich die Telefonrechnung rückbuchen lassen und bin fest entschlossen, auf keinen Fall die Beträge für die illegalen Dialer-Einwahlen zu bezahlen.


----------



## technofreak (24 Juli 2004)

Egon schrieb:
			
		

> . Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung, was ein Jehova-Wort mit "S" sein soll.



Ein Insiderjoke: Sammelklage = jehova 

es ist ermüdend zum x-ten Mal dieses Wort  zu lesen , das  aus dem US-amerikanischen Recht kommt
und nichts aber auch gar nichts  mit  der deutschen Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung 
zu tun hat:
Sascha hat den Link schon gepostet, bitte sorgfältig lesen.....
tf


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2004)

*Re: Ergänzung*



			
				Egon schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meinem PC konnte ich unter Anwendung der Vorgehensweise, wie sie von der Regtg empfohlen wird, keine Beweise finden, zumindest keine, die ich als solche erkennen konnte. Allerdings habe ich eine Datei "tskman.exe" gefunden, die die identische Uhrzeit mit der letzten Dialer-Einwahl hatte. Ich habe diese Datei mit dem Programm der Regtp überprüfen lassen, wobei die Aussage kam, dass es sich um einen Dialer handelt und der dazugehörige Hash-Wert wurde angezeigt. Nur: was soll ich mit diesem Hash-Wert anfangen ? Da die Telekom nur Verzögerungs-Taktik betreibt und blockiert, habe ich die Telefonrechnung rückbuchen lassen und bin fest entschlossen, auf keinen Fall die Beträge für die illegalen Dialer-Einwahlen zu bezahlen.



Als Widerspruch ggü. der T-Com könntest Du somit derart argumentieren, dass der zur Anwendung gekommene Dialer den Hashwert xyz und die Bezeichnung tskman.exe unter der Zielrufnummer 090090001??? hatte. Eine Überprüfung der Angaben bei der T-Com (über die Datenbanken der RegTP) müsste ergeben, dass zwar die PRS-Nummer registriert ist, jedoch die dazugehörigen Referenzdaten nicht stimmig sind. Somit führst Du den Beweis, dass ein "fremder Dialer" die eine registrierte PRS-Nummer verwendet hatte und damit der Zahlungsanspruch der T-Com gefährdet ist.

Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass tskman.exe tatsächlich ein Dialer ist. Es steht zu befürchten, dass das nur eine zurückgebliebene Hilfsdatei ist, die die Einwahl über bösartige Steuerung ermöglicht hatte - den tatsächlichen Zusammenhang zur Einwahl wird man damit, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, nicht produzieren können. Die T-Com allerdings wird, außer dem Blättern in den Datenbanken der RegTP, überhaupt nichts Gegenteiliges anbieten können.


----------



## GammaRay (25 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch da, lese mit.
Wie oben bei Reducal geschrieben, habe ich bei T die Zahlung  verweigert und den hash von der bellasde geschickt. Nachdem ich eine backoffice Mitarbeiterin telefonisch über die rechtliche Lage unterrichtet habe, hat T mir anstandlos zwei Tage später eine Gutschrift geschickt.

Ich bin jetzt in der komfortablen lage, daß QN sich das Geld holen muss, wenn sie cash von mir wollen. Bisher nichts gehört.
Anwalt habe ich mir schon einen ausgeguckt, ich denke aber, daß sich die ganze Geschichte noch einige Monate ziehen wird.

Tip zum Thema Hilfsdateien: die darf es eigentlich nicht geben, da die RegTp sog. "Monoblockdialer" vorschreibt--->Dialer aus mehreren Dateien sind nicht konform

Gruß
GammaRay


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

*090090001090*

Hallo,
die Telekom hat mir nach meinem schriftlichen Einsrpruch ein Schreiben geschickt,,mit dem üblichen Bla BLa Bla und ich müßte zahlen.Da ich nach meinem Einspruch das Geld über die Bank zurück gezogen habe und den korrigierten Betrag überwiesen habe,würde mich interessieren,wie der weitere Ablauf ist und was ich erwarten/tun kann.
Ist es nicht so,das der Anbieter wie Quest Net nun mit seiner Forderung an mich heran tritt.
Gruß,
Michael.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

*090090001090*

Hi boxer,

solange es die Telekom ist, die als Inkassobeauftragte von Dir Geld sehen will, hast Du es mit ihr zu tun. Anders wäre es nur, wenn die Telekom den Betrag für eine andere Telefongesellschaft, z. B. Talkline, einziehen würde. Dann würde der rosa Riese den Betrag auf seiner Rechnung stornieren und Talkline/Intrum Justitia  würde dann anschließend gegen Dich vorgehen.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann wird die Telekom als nächstes ihr Inkassobüro Seiler und Kollegen einschalten. Dieses versucht dann über den üblichen Einschüchterungsweg die Forderung - zunächst ohne Rücksicht darauf, ob die Grundforderung berechtigt oder unberechtigt ist - bei Dir beizutreiben.

Ohne Aktivitäten Deinerseits wird sich QuestNet fein zurückhalten. Warum sollten die auch ohne Zwang was tun? Telekom bzw. Seiler und Konsorten füllen denen quasi automatisch die Taschen, wenn sich die Betroffenen nicht wehren.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## ollifausd (28 Juli 2004)

@all, bin auch noch da,habe ja am 14.06. hier das erste mal gepostet, und bis heute eifrig mitgelesen...
Zum Stand bei mir:
Kosten 3x25,95€
14.06. TK-Einzugsermächtigung entzogen *Einschreiben+Rückantwort(haben trotzdem abgebucht-wieder geholt und ohne Dailer überwiesen)/RegTP informiert und BlaBla-Schreiben zurückerhalten/Questnet darüber informiert das ich nicht zahle
Und was ist bis heute passiert ????
Nothing.....TK schickt nachfolgende Abrechnung ohne Mahnung oder Hinweis auf fehlendes Geld-hat auf Einschreiben auch noch nicht reagiert/war zwischendurch auch mal im TPunkt nachfragen und hab dabei auch gleich 0190/0900 sperren lassen //Questnet hat bis heute ebenfalls keine Reaktion gezeigt
mir kanns egal sein...ist schon ein bischen unheimlich
Nun aber meine Frage: Wie lange kann sich denn die TK Zeit lassen und auf mein Einschreiben reagieren ?????
Viele Grüße
olli


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

*Keine Antwort von RegTP*

Ich habe meinen Beschwerdebogen vor einigen Wochen per Brief an die Regulierungsbehörde geschickt.........bisher keinerlei Antwort.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2004)

ollifausd schrieb:
			
		

> Questnet darüber informiert das ich nicht zahle...





			
				ollifausd schrieb:
			
		

> Questnet hat bis heute ebenfalls keine Reaktion gezeigt...


Was erwartest Du? Du teilst denen mit, dass Du nicht mitspielen magst und Frau I. steckt Deinen Brief damit in den Schredder, fertig!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

*090090001090*

Hallo,
habe heute mit einer Dame von der TK telefoniert und ihr mit geteilt,das ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde.Ich habe ihr erklärt,das Verhandlungspartner für mich die TK ist und nicht QuestNet,an die sie mich verwiesen haben.Da ich willentlich mit QuestNet keinen Vetrag eingegangen bin und bei mir die 37sec nur die Einwahlzeit sind,sehe ich das nicht ein.Habe ihr auch erklärt,das ich in dieser Angelegenheit auch sämtliche Gebühren(Mahngebühren,etc.) zurückhalten werde.Wenn die TK rechtliche Schritte einleiten will,soll sie das tun.Desweiteren habe ich sie auf die öffentliche Mitteilung von QuestNet hingewiesen und die Erfolgsaussichten hinsichtlich eines Rechtsstreites.
Das bekommen die von mir auch noch schriftlich und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (30 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin wie GammaRay auch noch da, lese mit. 

Was mich derzeit ein wenig beunruhigt ist die Tatsache, dass die TK wohl hier kein einheitliches Vorgehen besitzt. 

*Fall 1: *Ich hatte an TK geschrieben, in MZ, Einspruch eingelegt, und alle Beweise die ich hatte mit Verweis auf die Stellungnahme von QN gesendet. Bei mir wurde das Mahnverfahren eingestellt. Das ist der aktuelle Stand. Mein Antwort-TK-Schreiben habe ich alle in der von GammaRay verwalteten Empfängerliste gesendet.  :bash: 

*Fall 2: *Bei meinem Bruder hat auch der Dialer zugeschlagen, auch er hat Einspruch bei der TK eingelegt, in SB. Da hatte man von den ganzen Vorgängen noch nichts gehört, und beharrte auf das Geld. Nun, ich habe dann ihm unterstützende Hilfe bei dem erneuten Einspruch gegeben. Und siehe da, die TK war einsichtig. Aber was mich ein wenig verdutzt ist die Antwort der TK in SB. Ich versuche diese mal sinngemäß wiederzugeben. Antwort der TK in SB: "... zwischenzetlich hat sich die Sachlage geändert. QN hat eine offizielle Stellungnahme abgegeben... Es gibt eine Absprache zwischen TK und QN, die lautet: Sie müssen daher das Geld der TK bezahlen, und anschließend bei QN das Geld zurückfordern..." 
:dagegen:  und  :abgelehnt: 

Des weiteren gibt es ja jede Menge andere Vorgehensweisen der TK in anderen Rechnungsstellen - wie man es hier lesen kann. Das finde ich sehr merkwürdig.  :roll:

Das schreit wirklich nach Veröffentlichung bei einzelnen Medien. 

Meine Fragen an Euch: 
*1. Frage: *Hat irgendjemand schon mal etwas aufgesetzt und an die Medien versandt?
*2. Frage: * Hat jemand schon sein Geld bei TK bezahlt und auch wieder von QN zurückbekommen?
*3. Frage: * Da diese Nummer nun ja angeblich gesperrt ist, sollten doch keine neuen Fälle mehr auftreten. Sehe ich das richtig? Gab es also erneute Einwahlen Mitte bie Ende Juli? Wann war genau die Deativierung, weiß das jemand?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Egon (30 Juli 2004)

*Noch nichts wesentlich Neues*

trotzdem will ich auch mal den neuen Sachstand bei mir durchgeben, da mir die Einträge hier doch ziemlich weitergeholfen haben.

Ich habe der Telekom für die 3 Einwahlen (=3x 29,95 Euro) noch nichts bezahlt, d.h. die Abbuchung zurückgeholt und nur den Restbetrag der Telefonrechnung überwiesen. Die zuständige Buchhaltung in Fulda hat prompt den Betrag angefordert mit dem üblichen Formbrief und der wohl üblichen Drohung von Zwangsvollstreckung und kostenpflichtiger Stilllegung des Anschlusses. Mein Protestbrief wurde an eine wohl zuständige Dienststelle der Telekom in Kassel weitergeleitet, die dann die wohl auch übliche Standardantwort mit "seriöser Anbieter" und "sorgfältige Prüfung" und "keine Anhaltspunkte für einen illegalen Dialer" geschrieben hat. Ich habe dann nochmals nach Fulda und auch nach Kassel unter Hinweis auf die Stellungnahme von QuestNet geschrieben, dass ich für die auf Betrug begründete Forderung nicht zahlen werde. Obwohl ich QuestNet nicht für meinen Ansprechpartner halte, solange die Telekom das Geld will, habe ich außerdem QuestNet die Verbindungsnachweise geschickt mit der Aufforderung, QuestNet solle mir schriftlich bestätigen, dass von deren Seite die Forderung nicht aufrecht erhalten wird. Auf alle Schreiben habe ich bisher -außer den Standardantworten- noch keine weitere Nachricht erhalten.

Die von QuestNet veröffentlichte Stellungnahme halte ich für ausreichend, um zumindest eine Beweislastumkehr zu erreichen.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass man auch bei einem Erfolg gegenüber der Telekom und QuestNet, dass die eben die Forderung niederschlagen, die Angelegenheit nicht auf sich beruhen lassen sollte. Das ganze stinkt ganz schön zum Himmel. Muß eben grad mal unterbrechen, melde mich dann aber nochmals.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann war genau die Deativierung, weiß das jemand?


Um den 28.06.2004.


----------



## modderer (30 Juli 2004)

*---*

@ mib

zu Frage 1:
also ich hatte mal was per mail an xi, ct, chip und computerbild geschriben. computerbild meinte nur, das über das theme schon ausreichend berichtet wurde (was will man anders von computerbild erwatren - nicht mal recherchiert und so).  von den anderen computermagazinen hab ich immer noch nichts gehört, obwohl es schon einige wochen her ist!!!


zu Frage 2:
geld ist bei mir an die telecom bezahlt und questnet hat mir schriftlich mitgeteilt, dass ich das geld als kulanzzahlung zurück bekomme. das war am 14.06.!!  hatte dann bankverbindung und nachweiß, dass der betrag an die telecom bezahlt ist an die geschickt. dann nochmal angefragt pertelefon und die meinten, dass das reicht, dass ich das geld zurück bekomme. anfang letzter woche worde mir von frau i.... zugesichert, dass ich das geld bis zum ende der woche aufs konto bekomme!! jetzt ist über ne woche vergangen und auf dem kontoauszug ist keine rückbuchung. wieder angerufen und wer war da am telefon? wieder frau i.... und sie meinte, dass das geld noch nicht raus ist und vertröstete mich auf montag oder dienstag mit dem geld auf dem konto.

gibts die firma überhaupt noch? finde es nur komisch, dass nie besetzt ist, wenn ich anrufe und immer selbe dame am telefon ist!!! mir kommt es so vor, dass sie die leute hinhalten um "ihr" geld zu bekommen. auf jeden fall werde ich, wenn das geld bis mittwoch nicht auf dem konto ist es von der telecom zurückbuchen lassen, da ansonsten bald die 6 wochen, seit abbuchung der telecom, vorbei sind!!! auf jeden fall meinete die dame, dass ich das geld bekomme und dafür hätten sie ja das schreiben geschickt bla bla bala. mal sehen!!! das stinkt auf jeden fall zum himmel!!  in diesem abschnitt sind nur mutmaßungen von mir!!!!!!


zu frage 3:
ich denke nicht, dass die nummer stillgelegt wurde, da es immernoch rgistrierte dailer bei der regtp für die nummer gibt  (34) !! hab gerade geschaut


mfg


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2004)

*Re: ---*



			
				modderer schrieb:
			
		

> zu frage 3:
> ich denke nicht, dass die nummer stillgelegt wurde, da es immernoch rgistrierte Dialer bei der regtp für die nummer gibt  (34) !! hab gerade geschaut


Die Nummer ist abgeschaltet, man könnte sie bedenkenlos anrufen: "... keine Verbindung unter dieser Nummer" (soeben probiert!)
Obwohl solche Testanrufe nichts kosten, sei prinzipiell davor gewarnt! Die Nummern der Netzwelt plus sind z. B. wahrscheinlich immer noch scharf.

Die Registrierung in der Datenbank bei der RegTP hat nichts mit einer Nummernabschaltung zu tun - das ist nämlich ein Verwaltungsakt, das andere eine technische Verbindung.


----------



## Egon (30 Juli 2004)

*Fortsetzung*

Ich warte also jetzt ab, ob irgendwoher Anworten kommen. Solange tu ich gar nix, insbesondere nicht bezahlen. Wenn ein Mahnverfahren und Klage kommen sollten, gebe ich alles an einen Rechtsanwalt, ich habe eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, insoweit ist das finanzielle Risiko für mich gering (nur Selbstbeteiligung). 

Die Frage ist, was sonst noch getan werden kann und sollte. Eine Darstellung der ganzen Geschichte an die RegTp habe ich vorbereitet aber noch nicht abgeschickt. Weiß nicht, ob das was bringt. Ebenso die Frage, ob man das zuständige Bundesministerium informieren sollte, dass das ganze Gesetz im Hinblick auf den Verbraucherschutz, der ja so eminent wichtig sein soll, nix nutzt.

Für andere Aktivitäten (Presse, Fernsehen etc.) fehlen mir die Kontakte. Würde aber so etwas unterstützen. Da ich mich hier noch nicht so auskenne: wie funktioniert hier die Kontakt-Aufnahme mit anderen Teilnehmern am Forum ? E-Mail-Adressen darf man hier wohl nicht öffentlich hinschreiben.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2004)

*Re: Fortsetzung*



			
				Egon schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Darstellung der ganzen Geschichte an die RegTp habe ich vorbereitet aber noch nicht abgeschickt. Weiß nicht, ob das was bringt.


Es erhöht den statistischen Wert des Beschwerdeaufkommen.


			
				Egon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Frage, ob man das zuständige Bundesministerium informieren sollte...


Dafür ist die RegTP da! Das Verbraucherschutz- und das Wirtschaftministerium bedienen sich ihrerseits der Informationen aus dieser Behörde, die originär zuständig ist, bzw. werden von dort informiert, wenn es Informationsbedarf gibt.


			
				Egon schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie funktioniert hier die Kontakt-Aufnahme mit anderen Teilnehmern am Forum...


Als angemeldeter User den PN-Button unter den Beiträgen bzw. aus der Mitgliederliste (oben) nutzen.


----------



## stieglitz (30 Juli 2004)

@egon

über den Button "PN" unten links = persöhnliche Nachricht (oder?)
kannst Du Kontakt aufnehmen.
Im übrigen sind wohl alle Beteiligten auch Presse etc. über diese Problematik informiert.
Die tun blos nix! :holy: 

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Enganado (31 Juli 2004)

*KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*

Ob Ihr´s glaubt oder nicht, habe einen Kulanzzahlungsbescheid von QuestNet bekommen, der Betrag von 29,95 EUR wird mir erstattet (nachdem ich das Geld an die Telekom überwiesen habe und die Überweisung nachgewiesen habe)!     

Da ich das jetzt schwarz auf weiß habe, werde ich das Geld anweisen. 
Allerdings wird in dem Schreiben auch darauf hingewiesen, dass ich "in Zukunft keinerlei Kulanzzahlung weder bei der Firma QuestNet GmbH noch etwaigen Partnergesellschaften in Anspruch nehmen können."

Übrigens hatte ich auch ein Schreiben an die Regulierungsbehörde (vor zwei Monaten!) geschickt, aber die scheinen nur Papier zu sammeln. Und nochmal übrigens: die Telekom hat über einen Monat gebraucht, um meine Beschwerde zu bearbeiten (aber sie haben es immerhin getan!), QuestNet nur 5 Tage.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2004)

Verwunderlich, dass Questnet wegen solcher peanuts so'n Theater macht. Aber gut, sie zahlen. Hinter den Kulissen, da darf man sicher sein, wird es wohl Zankereien geben, wer die Portokasse nun wieder auffüllen muss


----------



## neward (31 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gut, sie zahlen.


*DAS* ja scheinbar doch noch nicht - siehe Posting von modderer auf Seite 33.
Und Enganado hat auch erst den Kulanzzahlungs*bescheid*! Papier ist geduldig.

Ich persönlich würde auf gar keinen Fall an die Telekom bezahlen. Dieses Geldkarussell ist doch einfach nur ein Witz!!!
Aber ich gönne allen, die auf den QN-Vorschlag eingehen wollen, dass es ja vielleicht doch klappt.

Wie ist das eigentlich rechtlich? Kann eine einmal zugesicherte oder angekündigte (freiwillige!) *Kulanz*zahlung an eine konkrete Person (= Kulanzzahlungs"bescheid") vom Zusichernden anschließend *einseitig* wieder zurückgenommen werden, wenn er plötzlich keine Lust mehr hat?




			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...wird es wohl Zankereien geben, wer die Portokasse nun wieder auffüllen muss


    ... recht treffend!

Werner


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2004)

*Re: KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*



			
				Enganado schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Ihr´s glaubt oder nicht, habe einen Kulanzzahlungsbescheid von QuestNet bekommen, der Betrag von 29,95 EUR wird mir erstattet (nachdem ich das Geld an die Telekom überwiesen habe und die Überweisung nachgewiesen habe)!


Was hat das bitte mit Kulanz zu tun?

Wenn betrügerisch verursachte Forderungen nicht bezahlt werden müssen, ist das eher normal (im normalen Leben, bei seriösen Geschäftsleuten sind diese Begriffe eventuell verschoben).

Die Zumutung, das erst zahlen zu müssen und dann mit viel persönlicher Mühe um einige Ecken rum zurückfordern zu dürfen, ist alles andere als kulant.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2004)

*Re: KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zumutung, das erst zahlen zu müssen und dann mit viel persönlicher Mühe um einige Ecken rum zurückfordern zu dürfen, ist alles andere als kulant.


Eigentlich ist es doch egal, wie die QuestNet die Rückzahlung deklariert. Natürlich ist das keine Kulanz im ursprünglichen Sinne. Aber die QuestNet braucht die Umsätze ja eigentlich überhaupt nicht zurück zu zahlen - das wäre normaler Weise die Sache der T-Com, also doch eine Kulanzzahlung durch die Grasbrunner (wenngleich der Sinn ein anderer ist!)



			
				neward schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das eigentlich rechtlich? Kann eine einmal zugesicherte oder angekündigte (freiwillige!) *Kulanz*zahlung an eine konkrete Person (= Kulanzzahlungs"bescheid") vom Zusichernden anschließend *einseitig* wieder zurückgenommen werden, wenn er plötzlich keine Lust mehr hat?


Da gibt es natürlich ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass beim Endkunden liegt. Ich würde meinen, dass die Willenserklärung des Zahlungswilligen bereits eine Art Beleg dafür ist, dass der Fordernde den Anspruch darauf erworben hat, wenn er die Rahmenbedingungen erfüllt - so zu sagen eine Schadenersatzpflicht besteht, die ohne größere Umstände zivil eingefordert werden kann.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer die Portokasse nun wieder auffüllen muss


Wahrscheinlich können wir bereits davon ausgehen, dass die Portokasse gut aufgefüllt ist und die Kriegskasse für gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen auch. Die Ausschüttung einer Anbietervergütung erfolgt generell, und in diesem Fall im ganz speziellen, unter Rückbehalt einer gewissen Summe, zur Befriedigung von Rückansprüchen.



			
				Enganado schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich das jetzt schwarz auf weiß habe, werde ich das Geld anweisen.


Und ganue das machste jetzt! Laß´ Dich nicht verwirren und setzte die 30 € ein - poste hier dann wieder, sobald das Geld auf Deinem Konto ist, damit auch mal eine Positivmeldung aus dieser Richtung kommt.

_____________________________________

Die Rückabwicklung durch die QuestNet halte ich zwischenzeitlich übrigens nur für einen ersten Schritt der Schadenbegrenzung. Ich gehe ernsthaft davon aus, dass demnächst auch was über die T-Com angeleiert wird, da die ja das Forderungsmanagement durchziehen muss, aber infolge der eingegangenen Informationen bestimmt schon gar nicht mehr will. Immerhin müsste die T-Com sämtliche Verfahrenskosten tragen, wenn sich letztlich herausstellt, dass die QuestNet Recht hatte, mit dem dubiosen, kopierten Dialer über einen Kunden der Consul-Info - parallel zum Original.


----------



## Egon (31 Juli 2004)

*Re: KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*

[Da gibt es natürlich ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass beim Endkunden liegt. ]

Das sehe ich auch so. Natürlich scheint es absurd, dass man erste eine Zahlung an die TK machen soll, die dann den Betrag an QuestNet weiterleitet, und man selbst sehen soll, wie man das Geld wiederkriegt. Wenn also Betrug vorliegt, wovon wir alle hier ausgehen, bedeutet das: die TK macht Geldeintreibung für einen Betrüger (ich meine damit nicht die QuestNet sondern den Endverursacher), leitet das Geld an den Betrüger weiter und sagt, Betrogener sieh zu, wie du das Geld vom Betrüger wiederbekommst. Wenn die QuestNet eh nicht vorhatte, das so erwirtschaftete Geld an einen Endverursacher weiterzuleiten, dann hat sie sowieso keinen Grund, das Geld für sich selbst zu verlangen und zu behalten. Ich selbst bleibe also dabei, dass ich weiterhin keine Zahlung an die Telekom leiste. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, von welchem Weg er sich die größte Erfolgsaussicht verspricht und was er für das geringere Risiko hält. Auf jeden Fall warte ich auch noch auf den ersten, der hier berichtet, dass er von QuesNet auch tatsächlich Geld erhalten hat und nicht nur blosse Absichtserklärungen. Das scheint ja noch nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

*Re: KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*



			
				Egon schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn also Betrug vorliegt, wovon wir alle hier ausgehen, bedeutet das: die TK macht Geldeintreibung für einen Betrüger (ich meine damit nicht die QuestNet sondern den Endverursacher), leitet das Geld an den Betrüger weiter und sagt, Betrogener sieh zu, wie du das Geld vom Betrüger wiederbekommst.


Interessanter Punkt, auch wenn man hier wohl differenzieren sollte, dass Questnet lediglich den Betrug ermoeglicht hat (zumindest belegbar). BTW, weiss jemand, ob QuestNet Betrugsanzeige gestellt hat? Hat jemand die T-Com auf die Gefahr eines Verstosses gegen Geldwaeschegesetz hingewiesen (bzw Anzeige erstattet)? Ich halte das Verfahren, das Geld erst an T-Com zu zahlen und dann durch QN erstattet zu bekommen, fuer hoechsten juristischen Unfug. Warum? 

- ein illegales Geschaeft kann durch Akzeptieren rechtsgueltig werden. Erst wenn QuestNet schriftlich versichert hat (im Einzelfall), dass sie das Geld zurueckerstatten, ist man IMHO davor geschuetzt. Es besteht keine Vertragsgrundlage fuer eine Zahlung!!! 

- T-Com macht sich ebenso IMHO der Geldwaesche schuldig, da sie fuer einen Kunden. Warum setzten die nicht das Inkasso aus und geben das Spiel an QN weiter?


----------



## neward (31 Juli 2004)

Habe gerade im Parallelthread QuestNet ( 090090001090 ) und Netzwelt Plus ( 090090001087 ) gelesen, dass:



			
				Insider schon am 27.7.04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute - ganz offiziell von der T-Com - die Mitteilung erhalten, dass man sich vorerst mit QuestNet tatsächlich darauf geeinigt hat, dass die alle Widersprüche mit einer Rückzahlung bedienen.


Ich denke, *DAS* gibt tatsächlich Rechtssicherheit. Vielleicht sollte einer der hier Betroffenen den Kollegen "Insider" bitten, eine Kopie des Orinal-Schreibens der Telekom - unter Unkenntlichmachung seiner persönlichen Daten - hier zu posten, damit es jeder Betroffene zu seinen Akten nehmen kann, FALLS er sich auf dies (meines Erachtens blödsinnige!) Geldkarussell einlassen will.

(Für oder gegen die Karussellfahrt entscheiden muss sich natürlich jeder selber!)

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

*Re: KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zumutung, das erst zahlen zu müssen und dann mit viel persönlicher Mühe um einige Ecken rum zurückfordern zu dürfen, ist alles andere als kulant.
> Dietmar Vill


fördert den Umsatz bei der Mutter?


----------



## Harmlos (31 Juli 2004)

Nach meinem Widerspruch und meinen 2 Beschwerden mit Hinweis auf die Erklärung von Questnet schreibt mir die Dt. Telekom aus Nürnberg:


> Wir bedauern, dass Sie Anlass zur Reklamation haben.
> Ihr Anliegen ist zur Zeit in Bearbeitung. Sobald uns ein Ergebnis vorliegt, werden wir Sie umgehend informieren.


Damit ruht die Sache erstmal. 

Grüsse,
Harmlos


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es natürlich ein gewisses Restrisiko, dass beim Endkunden liegt. Ich würde meinen, dass die Willenserklärung des Zahlungswilligen bereits eine Art Beleg dafür ist, dass der Fordernde den Anspruch darauf erworben hat, wenn er die Rahmenbedingungen erfüllt - so zu sagen eine Schadenersatzpflicht besteht,
> *die ohne größere Umstände zivil eingefordert werden kann.
> *



Zivil einfordern = einklagen  :cry: 



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich können wir bereits davon ausgehen, dass die Portokasse gut aufgefüllt ist * und die Kriegskasse für gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen auch.
> 
> *



Viel Spass :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Michel (31 Juli 2004)

*nix großes bisher*

Hallo!

Bin auch nach wie vor noch da und lese mit.

Bei mir hat sich noch nicht viel getan, wobei das mit der TK doch besser geklappt hat als erwartet.

Ich habe sofort meine Einzugsermächtigung widerufen.
TIPP: Lasst Euch das nochmal bestätigen. Ruft da und fragt, ob das tatsächlich gemacht wurde, denn bei mir hieß es auch "Fax nicht erhalten etc." Dennoch wurde die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen.

Habe den Rechnungsbetrag ex. Dialergebühr überwiesen und ein Schreiben von der TK erhalten, dass dies ok sei und nun an die Firma des Rechnungsstellers weitergeleitet werden würde. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Thema jetzt erledigt ist, und selbst wenn sich QN, Consul Info oder wer auch immer bei mir meldet, dann sollen die sich mal sie Zähne an meiner Ignoranz ausbeißen.

Ich kann ebenfalls nur jedem empfehlen, erst gar nicht zu zahlen.

Michel


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Meine Frage an die Insider hier mit juristischen Kenntnissen:

Betreibt die TK hier nur das Inkasso für eine fremde Forderung, d.h. ist Inhaber der Forderung QN, oder  ist Forderungsinhaber die TK selbst und führt einen Teil der Beträge entsprechend einer internen Vereinbarung an QN ab.

Sollte QN Inhaber der Forderung sein ergibt sich für mich hier ein ganz einfacher Weg, den ich selbst auch wählen werden. Der sog. "Kulanzbewilligungsbescheid" von QN ist nämlich m.E. ein Schuldversprechen durch QN, aus dem ich unmittelbar eine Forderung gegen sie habe. 

Damit steht dann der (angeblichen) Forderung von QN eine Forderung meinerseits aus dieser Kulanzbewilligung in gleicher Höhe gegenüber. 

Hierfür hältz das BGB einen einfachen Weg der gegenseitigen Zahlunbgsabwicklung bereit, nämlich die Aufrechnung der Forderungen, die ich dann geg. QN erklären werde.


----------



## Insider (31 Juli 2004)

neward schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, *DAS* gibt tatsächlich Rechtssicherheit.


Sei Dir da mal nicht so sicher, auch der "Insider" ist blos ein anonymer Poster.



			
				neward schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine Kopie des Orinal-Schreibens der Telekom - unter Unkenntlichmachung seiner persönlichen Daten - hier zu posten ...


Na nie! Der Nick "Insider" heißt nicht umsonst so. Außerdem gibt es eine Mini-Kehrtwendung bei der T-Com. Die Arbeitsanweisung an die Backoffices war offensichtlich nicht mit der Konzernsicherheit bzw. einer Rechtsabteilung abgesprochen. Wenn nun Leute, wie z. B. "Harmlos", glauben, dass der Spuk vorbei ist, dann kann es gut sein, dass da noch eine Überraschung herein schneit. Aber das Teilergebins ist schon nicht das schlechteste. Es gilt Zeit zu gewinnen!


----------



## Insider (31 Juli 2004)

IN1 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage an die Insider hier mit juristischen Kenntnissen:
> 
> Betreibt die TK hier nur das Inkasso für eine fremde Forderung, d.h. ist Inhaber der Forderung QN, oder  ist Forderungsinhaber die TK selbst und führt einen Teil der Beträge entsprechend einer internen Vereinbarung an QN ab.



Antwort aus dem Bauch heraus, ohne genaue (insbesondere juristische) Kenntnisse:

Version 2!


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2004)

*Re: KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass Questnet lediglich den Betrug ermoeglicht hat (zumindest belegbar).


Nix ist belegt und das die was ermöglicht haben ist eine ziemlich absurde Behauptung. Das ist so, als würde ein Automobilhersteller einen Bankraub ermöglichen, nur weil er das Auto zum Abhauen gebaut hat.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... weiss jemand, ob QuestNet Betrugsanzeige gestellt hat?


Werden wir wohl hier nie erfahren, da QN nicht mehr mitpostet und die die Behörden sich in vorgeschriebenes Schweigen hüllen werden. Warum sollte er auch? Ist letztlich jedem seine Sache und eine einzelne Anzeigenerstattung begünstigt i. d. R. keine parallel laufenden Verfahren, zur selben Sache.


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

*Re: KULANZZAHLUNGSBESCHEID!!!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nix ist belegt und das die was ermöglicht haben ist eine ziemlich absurde Behauptung. Das ist so, als würde ein Automobilhersteller einen Bankraub ermöglichen, nur weil er das Auto zum Abhauen gebaut hat.


Ich ziehe den Vergleich mit dem Waffenhaendler vor, der dem Amoklaeufer die Knarre verkauft hat... Aber das tut eh nichts zur Sache, ist nur meine Meinung, und jenseits jeder juristischen Relevanz.


----------



## silloni (1 August 2004)

*nixbestelltnixbezahlt - logo*

hallo zusammen!

hier mein aktueller stand:
am 13.7.04 an qn meinen evü geschickt, bis jetzt keine antwort.

auf meinen zweiten tk-einspruch kam endlich eine antwort mit poststempel vom 19.8.04 (lol):
6 Seiten, die mich ausführlich mit der dialerproblematik vertraut machten und wie ich mich schützen kann etc.
der hinweis auf die legalität der technologie und deren annähernden unfehlbarkeit fehlte natürlich mitnichten!
dazu kam natürlich, daß ich ja wohl beweispflichtig wäre, was die einwahlaktivität des dialers anbelangt, der sich niemals selbstständig einwählen würde, weil ja 100% legal, wie auch schon von gerichten festgestellt worden sei etcetcblablablubb.

dem habe ich logischerweise postwendend widersprochen.

an qn werde ich jetzt solange faxe schicken, bis ich eine antwort erhalte.

natürlich bin auch ich gespannt, was bei modderer und engadado 'rumkommt!
ABER zu bedenken ist doch wohl - anbietervergütung der tk hinoderher:
zahlt nix, was ihr nicht bestellt habt!
&
haltet durch!
wünscht euch silloni


----------



## Anonymous (1 August 2004)

Ich verfolge das Forum nunmehr so ziemlich von Anfang an und wundere mich sehr über die Skepsis von Reducal bezüglich der Erfolgsaussichten der Geschädigten. Mir ist sein (beruflicher) Hintergrund nicht bekannt. Mag sein er spricht aus eigener Erfahrung oder als Brancheninsider.

Ich habe allerdings bislang eine kaum eindeutigere Beweislage erlebt, die die Erfolgsaussichten in einem evtl. Zivilprozess ausgesprochen gut erscheinen lassen.

Zusammengesfasst:

Es gibt duzende unabhängiger und glaubwürdiger Zeugen, die die heimliche Einwahl übereinstimmend bezeugen können (hierzu sollten sich weitere Geschädigte unbedingt über Gamma Ray dem breits bestehenden Zeugenpool anschließen). Damit ist bewiesen, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag aus dem QN bzw. die TK irgendwelche Ansprüche herleiten könnte niemals zustande kam. 

Das Schreiben von QN und die sog. Kulanzzahlungsbewilligungen stellen dabei alleine schon einen so deutlichen Anscheinsbeweis für die illegale Einwahl dar, der in einem Zivilprozess kaum zu entkräften sein wird.

Ich werde daher nicht an die TK zahlen. Keinesfalls werde ich den sehr dubiosen und untypischen Weg gehen und erst an TK zahlen, um dann (oder auch nicht) eine Kulanzzahlung von QN zu erhalten. Ich werde vielmehr der TK raten, sich selbst mit ihrem Vertragspartner QN auseinanderzusetzen oder unmittelbar eine gerichtliche Klärung herbeizuführen. [/list][/list][/quote]


----------



## IM (2 August 2004)

@Gast

Dann berichte uns doch einaml von deinen Erfolgen.
Bitte registreire dich auch damit man nicht sagen kann deine Postings hätten einen anderen Zweck als ehrliche Aufklärung.

Veröffentliche doch einmal jeden deiner Schritte in diesem Forum.

Auch der Schriftverkehr währe sehr interessant.

Denn mit Worten haben bisher hier sehr viele um sich geworfen.

Also: Lass Fakten sprechen - oder bezahle wie die anderen die Telekom Rechnung und hole dir deine Erstattung bei QN.


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verfolge das Forum nunmehr so ziemlich von Anfang an und  wundere mich sehr über die Skepsis von Reducal bezüglich der Erfolgsaussichten der Geschädigten.


Da hast Du aber nicht richtig gelesen - die Erfolgsaussichten in einem zivielen Verfahren habe ich noch nie herabgewürdigt, im Gegenteil! Doch die meisten Poster hier oder die vielen Geschädigten in der Breite der Republik, wollen es nicht zu so einem Verfahren kommen lassen, da sie entweder nicht beraten oder viel zu unerfahren mit derartigen Auseinandersetzungen sind.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe allerdings bislang eine kaum eindeutigere Beweislage erlebt, die die Erfolgsaussichten in einem evtl. Zivilprozess ausgesprochen gut erscheinen lassen.


Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Wäre ich selbst betroffen, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich ähnlich verhalten, wie Du.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt duzende unabhängiger und glaubwürdiger Zeugen, die die heimliche Einwahl übereinstimmend bezeugen können (hierzu sollten sich weitere Geschädigte unbedingt über Gamma Ray dem breits bestehenden Zeugenpool anschließen). Damit ist bewiesen, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag aus dem QN bzw. die TK irgendwelche Ansprüche herleiten könnte niemals zustande kam.


Außer den duzenden weiteren Geschädigten liegen überhaupt keine Beweise vor (zumindest habe ich hier noch nichts von erfahren). Wenn da ein Richter später mal was zu entscheiden hätte, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er auch nur einen einzigen derartigen "Zeugen" in die Verhandlung mit einbezieht.
Was den Zeugenpool über Gamma Ray angeht, so würde mich mal die Anzahl derjenigen interessieren, die sich bei ihm gemeldet haben. Ich würde gern mal die Statistik der Beschwerdeführer bei der RegTP dagegen sehen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2004)

@IM 

was bedeutet "IM" ? *I*nformeller *M*itarbeiter ? 


:bandit


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2004)

ich teile IM's Meinung bezüglich Questnet nicht, aber jetzt reicht's wohl!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ich teile IM's Meinung bezüglich Questnet nicht, aber jetzt reicht's wohl!


Es reicht vor allem solche dreisten "Ratschläge" zu erteilen. 


			
				IM schrieb:
			
		

> oder bezahle wie die anderen die Telekom Rechnung und hole dir deine Erstattung bei QN.


woher nimmt er die Unverfrorenheit, solche  dreisten  Aufforderungen zu loszulassen. 
Da könnte man  ja auf sehr assoziative  Ideen kommen ....

cp


----------



## Dreamwarrior (2 August 2004)

Hallo 
Ich möchte auch mal wieder zwischendurch meinen Statusreport abgeben.
Das Problem ist, das ich es einfach leid bin mich mit T-Com und QN herumzuärgern. Die ganze Geschichte kostet einfach viel zu viel Zeit und Nerven.
Ich weiss jetzt auf jeden Fall besser als jemals zuvor woran ich mit meinem Zwangsprovider T-Com und den Regulierenden Behörden in diesem Staat bin.

Natürlich bin ich auch gemahnt worden den Betrag von 29,95€ zu zahlen. Mit der Anschlusssperre zu drohen finde ich eine bodenlose Frechheit nach all den Jahren friedlichen Nebeneinanderlebens.
 Mein Backoffice in Hannover kennt Null Toleranz und hat noch nie etwas von QN und den vielen Beschwerden gehört.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt den Weg gegangen den ich eigentlich unter keinen Umständen gehen wollte.
Ich habe auch die Kulanzbewilligung von QN per mail geschickt bekommen und habe mit vielen Bauchschmerzen und Widerwillen an die
T-Com gezahlt. 
Mal sehen was jetzt passiert.
Übrigenz tut mir als Einzige in diesem Spiel die recht freundliche N*I* an der Beschwerdehotline von QN fast schon ein wenig leid.
Übrigens: Wer regelmäßig anruft wird auch zügig abgefertigt; wenn man es so nennen kann.
Ich kann QN nur raten schnell zu zahlen und zu zeigen das sie es auch ernst mit ihren Bekundungen meinen.

Gruß
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2004)

Dreamwarrior schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann QN nur raten schnell zu zahlen und zu zeigen das sie es auch ernst mit ihren Bekundungen meinen.


dann wünsch ich dir  viel Glück mit deiner Entscheidung , außer diesen vier Larifari Postings 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2596
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?search_author=qn

und einer  bis zum heutigen Tage nicht offiziell authorisierten PDF Datei 
http://www.questnet.de/stellungnahme.pdf 
die mittlerweile mehr zu einer  Werbebroschüre "modifiziert" wurde. 
gibt es nichts was wirkliche Zuversicht in die Absichtserklärungen bringen könnte 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:



> Außer den duzenden weiteren Geschädigten liegen überhaupt keine Beweise vor (zumindest habe ich hier noch nichts von erfahren). Wenn da ein Richter später mal was zu entscheiden hätte, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er auch nur einen einzigen derartigen "Zeugen" in die Verhandlung mit einbezieht


. 

Der Zeugenbeweis ist ein offizielles Beweismittel der Zivilprozessordnung und das mit Abstand am häufigsten genutzte in der Rechtspraxis. Bei einem entsprechenden Beweisangebot wird kein Richter umhin kommen, diesen Beweis auch zu erheben, will er sich nicht in die Gefahr eines schwerwiegenden Verfahrensfehlers begeben.


----------



## modderer (4 August 2004)

*---*

hallo ,

ich führe mal mein posting vom  24.06.2004 weiter!!
hier der link: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5656&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=491
Sie hatten mich vertröstet, bis spätestens 03.08.2004 das geld an mich zu überweisen!!! heute ist der 04.08.2004 und kein geld auf dem konto von questnet!!!  hab dann gleich wieder angerufen und hatte wieder die selbe dame am telefon, die mir sagte, dass sie die überweisung des geldes nochmals einleiten würde!!!(am 14.07.2004 hatte ich qn die rechnung der telecom plus kontoauszug geschickt, der blegt, dass ich das geld an die telecom überwiesen habe, beschickt. hab auch angerufen und mir wurde damals schon gesagt, dass diese sachen ausreichen um mir das geld zu überweisen!!. dann frage ich mich nun, warum ein "modernes" unternehmen es nicht gebacken bekommt eine simple überweisung (sind ja immerhin schon über 2 wochen!!!) durchzuführen).  mir kommt das wie ne hinhaltetaktik vor!!
achja dieses mal hat sie gemeint, dass das geld bis nächsten montag auf dem konto sei!! haha - ich glaub da langsam nimmer dran!! aber vielleicht geschehen ja noch wunder und wie man so schön sagt: alle guten dinge sind drei (ist schon das dritte mal, dass mir gesagt wurde, dass das geld überwiesen wird!!)

bis dann


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2004)

IM schrieb:



> Dann berichte uns doch einaml von deinen Erfolgen.



Kann ich schneller als erwartet !

Nachdem ich den Kulanzzahlungsbescheid an die TK geschickt und diese aufgefordert habe, sich selbst mit ihrem Vertragspartner auseinanderzusetzen, habe ich heute eine Gutschrift der TK über den strittigen Betrag bekommen, der mit dem offenen Rechnungsbetrag vom Juni 2004 verrechnet wurde.

Allerdings ist mir mittlerweile auch ein Fall bekannt, in dem der von QN vorgesehene Verfahrensweg (erst Zahlung an TK und dann Erstattung durch QN) zum Erfolg geführt hat. Hier hat QN - sogar recht zügig - den Betrag erstattet.

Welchen Weg hier der Einzelne gehen wil, sei ihm selbst überlassen.

Damit scheint der vorliegende Fall sich doch noch für alle Geschädigten zum Guten zu wenden (leider allerdings wohl nur für die, die sich gewehrt haben).

Mit ursächlich für den Erfolg ist sicher auch dieses Forum. 

Daher Dank an die Macher dieser Seite, die vielen Geschädigten eine Plattform geben, um so überhaupt den Kampf  gegen solche Computerbetügereien zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (6 August 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

habe eine *Erfolgsmeldung* an alle zu geben: 

*Kontaktiert Eure Rechnungsstelle der TK. Es gibt eine Absprache und eine interne Arbeitsanweisung der TK, dass die Verrechnung/Erstattung seitens der TK erfolgt. Also nix mehr mit bezahlen bei TK und Geld bei QN einholen. Dies betrifft derzeit aber nur 0900 90001090. *  

Dies sagte mir ein Mitarbeiter meiner Rechnungsstelle. Gestern hatten wir 
noch diskutiert, danach hat er sich schlau gemacht. Heute kam dann diese Meldung per Phone.  :bussi: 
Er war sehr freundlich und kompetent. So was gibt es wohl doch noch vereinzelt bei der TK.  :-? 

Der Aufwand hat sich nun doch noch gelohnt.

Liebe und sonnige Grüsse


----------



## dvill (6 August 2004)

MiB199 schrieb:
			
		

> Kontaktiert Eure Rechnungsstelle der TK. Es gibt eine Absprache und eine interne Arbeitsanweisung der TK, dass die Verrechnung/Erstattung seitens der TK erfolgt.


Das hört sich an wie Abrechnen nach Gutsherrenart.

Ist das wirklich so zu verstehen, dass Betroffene in diesem Forum informell die "internen" Arbeitsanweisungen austauschen und der Rest der Welt einfach Pech gehabt hat, diese handverlesenen Internas aus dritter Hand nicht erfahren zu haben?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2004)

Die Arbeitsanweisungen werden regional unterschiedlich umgesetzt. In einigen Backoffices kursieren Mitteilungen, wonach das Forderungsmanagement (bis zu einer abschließenden Klärung) ausgesetzt ist.
QN und auch seine Heppenheimer Kollegen fahren selbst die Schiene über die T-Com. Das Rückzahlungsmodell, wie es QN anfangs eingesetzt hatte, hat sich nicht bewährt. Das Einlenken der T-Com dürfte auf die Initiative der Registrierungsverpflichteten zurück zu führen sein.
Nun fragt sich nur noch, was mit den Umsätzen passiert, bei denen sich die Kunden nicht an die T-Com wenden und Widerspruch gegen die Forderung einlegen.


----------



## littleotzelot (6 August 2004)

*Ich erhalte auch das Geld zurück !*

Bin auch "Netzwelt-geschädigt" und hatte endlose Diskussionen mit der T-Com. 

Das GUTE  Ende vom Lied: eben rief mich der T-Com-Sachbearbeiter an und sagte, dass er ganz aktuell eine Nachricht erhalten habe, dass die Nummer gesperrt sei und ich eine Gutschrift über EUR 29,95 erhalte. 

Juchu ! 

Ich hoffe, bei Euch klappt das auch ?!?! 

Meldet Euch doch mal !


----------



## technofreak (6 August 2004)

*Re: Ich erhalte auch das Geld zurück !*



			
				littleotzelot schrieb:
			
		

> dass er ganz aktuell eine Nachricht erhalten habe, dass die Nummer gesperrt sei



mhh , woher hat der gute Mann die Info :

in der DB  der RegTP (die bekanntermaßen nicht gerade die zuverlässigste ist )

steht da (noch) nichts von drin : RegTP DB Anfrage 090090001090

tf


----------



## Dino (6 August 2004)

@littleotzelot

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=69272#69272

Warst Du von beiden Nummern (1087 und 1090) betroffen? Oder war es am Ende noch eine ganz andere?


----------



## littleotzelot (7 August 2004)

@dino:

Ja, es war eine der beiden Nummern; Netzwelt GmbH.


----------



## littleotzelot (7 August 2004)

Sorry, aber vielleicht habe ich mich auch gestern zu euphorisch ausgedrückt. Sperrung ja oder nein war nur ein Thema; das andere war, dass die T-Com auf jeden Fall die Forderung nicht mehr eintreiben will.

Sobald ich darüber was schriftliches habe, poste ich das an Euch !


----------



## wombat (9 August 2004)

*Rückerstattung der Beträge*

Hallo,

Nach meiner Mahnung habe heute vormittag bei der T-com angerufen und nochmal kurz den Sachverhalt geschildert. Kurz darauf kam ein Rückruf von der T-com und man teilte mir mit, dass die Sache erledigt sei.

Von den Firmen Questnet und Netzwelt plus wäre eine Meldung da, welche besagt, dass die Forderungen betreff 090090001090 und 090090001087 nicht mehr aufrechterhalten werden.

Ich hatte ja nur meine tatsächlichen Telefonkosten überwiesen und die Dialerkosten rückgebucht. Das ist auch so okay. Ich brauche laut Angabe der T-com nichts mehr zu tun, d.h. Geld überweisen dann Gutschrift u.s.w.,
das hat sich erledigt.

wombat[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

hi.
habe eben auch von einem mitarbeiter der telekom (backoffice frankfurt) erfahren das die den betrag direkt mit questnet verrechnen. die dame von questnet meinte jedoch sie wisse nichts davon. naja, denke wenn ich die gutschrift der telekom erhalte kann mir questnet gestohlen bleiben.
vielen dank nochmal an alle die zur klärung dieses misslichen lage beigetragen haben. super forum hier. ciao huhu[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*Oh Gott*

Habe bei der T-Com angerufen.........die wissen dort von nichts.


----------



## Milka (12 August 2004)

Wie so viele hat es auch mich erwischt,
Unter drei verschiedenen Nummern (..1090, ..1087 und ...1088) hat sich ein Dialer eingenistet. Leider konnten mit den verschiedenen Suchprogrammen, wie etwa Spybot, Ad-Aware und A2 nur noch Frakmente gefunden werden. Der Dialer selbst hat sich anscheinend selbst gelöscht. 
Zwar habe ich schon Beschwerde bei der Telekom gegen die Rechnung eingelegt. Beweisen aber, dass es sich um eine unrechtmäßige Einwahl handelt kann ich leider nicht.
Gibt es für einen DAU wie mich vielleicht ein paar Tips, um dennoch Dateien zu finden oder widerherzustellen (in möglichst einfachen Worten ?


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

quote]Erstmals im Juli 2003 wurde die Existenz selbstlöschender Dialer offiziell bestätigt. Der Dialer wählte sich selbstständig nach dem Download über eine 0190-Nummer ins Netz ein. Nach der erfolgten Einwahl löschte er sich selbst vom PC des Betroffenen. Da QDial11, so die offizielle Bezeichnung des trojanerähnlichen Dialers, keinerlei Bedieneroberfläche besaß und keine Veränderungen an Registry oder Betriebssystem vornahm, muss von einem rein auf Betrug ausgelegten Einwahlprogramm ausgegangen werden. Für den Betroffenen ergab sich die Schwierigkeit, dass er durch die Selbstlöschung keinerlei Beweise für die ungewollte/unbemerkte Einwahl hatte. Dialerschutz.de hat zum Thema selbstlöschende Dialer am 21. Juli 2003 ein Special veröffentlicht, in dem wir alles Wissenswerte für Geschädigte zusammengefasst haben.

Mittlerweile (Stand: Juli 2004) lassen bestimmte Anbieter selbstlöschende Dialer sogar bei der Regulierungsbehörde registrieren. So heißt es in mehreren bekannt gewordenen Fällen unter “Wirkungsweise”, dass sich “die Datei anschließend selbstständig vom Rechner des Kunden” lösche[/quote]

Und schaut mal, was ich gerade bei Dialerschutz.de gefunden habe.
Das ist der absolute Hammer. Selbstlöschende Dialer werden von der Regulierungsbehörde anerkannt. Toll, dass die Beweislast dann immer noch beim Kunden liegt. Wie soll das denn funktionieren!!!


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

Milka schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es für einen DAU wie mich vielleicht ein paar Tips, um dennoch Dateien zu finden oder widerherzustellen (in möglichst einfachen Worten) ?


Vergiß es!


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

Bei Durchsicht aller Beiträge dieses Threads fällt mir auf, dass Reducals Hinweise und Meinungen wenig zielführend sind. Oft habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier sogar Partei für die Dailer-Lumpen ergriffen wird.

Meine Mutter hat sich als "Senioren-Surferin" als brave 70-jährige den Dialer eingefangen und hat auch alle hier geschilderten Probleme mit der Telekom.

Hat hier jemand Infos zur nun wirklich geltenden Verfahrensweise der Telekom ? Ich meine: der T-Com und nicht nur einzelner örtlicher Back-Offices. Gibt es was, auf das man sich berufen kann? Ein Anruf bei der T-Com ergab wenig Greifbares.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

Ahnungsloser schrieb:
			
		

> Oft habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier sogar Partei für die Dialer-Lumpen ergriffen wird.


Na, so nun wieder auch nicht!



			
				Ahnungsloser schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Durchsicht aller Beiträge dieses Threads fällt mir auf, dass Reducals Hinweise und Meinungen wenig zielführend sind.


Die Beiträge entstanden in den letzten Wochen und wenn man die Sache über diesen Zeitraum beleuchtet, so hat sich da doch einiges getan. Begonnen hat es irgendwann mal mit den ersten Schäden, dann die Analyse und letztlich die Schadenregulierung. Was war denn nun zuerst da, die Henne oder das Ei?
Es gibt bestimmt verschiedene Möglichkeiten dem Problem Herr zu werden. Wie Du letztlich was für Deine Mutter arangierst, wird abschließend Euer Problem bleiben. Ihr könnt Euch nur an Informationen anlehnen oder einfach weiter ziehen. Das hier ist keine Börse für rechtsverbindliche Auskünfte.



			
				Ahnungsloser schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es was, auf das man sich berufen kann? Ein Anruf bei der T-Com ergab wenig Greifbares.


Erstmal, telefonisch kommen von der T-Com sehr oft nur Halbwahrheiten oder falsche Informationen rüber, die nachträglich i. d. R. nicht angeprangert werden können. Schriftlich hingegen ist man doch eher bemüht, auf dem tatsächlichen Stand eingener Erkenntnisse und zeitnaher Entscheidungen zu arbeiten. Also käme für mich nur der Schriftverkehr in Frage.
Und dann, es gibt was, doch das ist wahrscheinlich erst in den letzten Tagen bei der T-Com in den Umlauf gegangen, also taufrisch und womöglich noch nicht überall hin vorgedrungen, während da hier schon vor zwei Wochen erste Meldungen zu standen z. B.:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> _____________________________________
> 
> Die Rückabwicklung durch die QuestNet halte ich zwischenzeitlich übrigens nur für einen ersten Schritt der Schadenbegrenzung. Ich gehe ernsthaft davon aus, dass demnächst auch was über die T-Com angeleiert wird...


Wahrscheinlich habe ich das alles bisher nur aus Jux und Dollerei hier ins Forum rein geschrieben. Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich auch nur zu der Schar der Ahnungslosen gehöre, mich aber - ohne selbst betroffen zu sein - in die Diskussion derer einmische, die irgendwelche Informationen suchen, die sie sonst wohl erst sehr viel später oder möglicher Weise sogar nie erhalten.
Zwischenzeitlich gibt es immer mehr User, die von diversen Erfolgen beim Ausgang ihres Streites mit der T-Com berichten. Das kann ich dann gut und gerne zum Anlass nehemen, dass meine "Vorahnung aus dem Bauch heraus" wohl nicht die falscheste gewesen ist. Zum Beispiel:





			
				delphin626 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe es geschaft und von der Telekom im Streitfall Netzwelt recht bekommen.
> 
> Würde allen Betroffenen raten nicht zu zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

Tante Edit - kann dieses hier mal jemand rausschmeißen?


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

*HILFEEEE*

Was kann man dagegen machen?

nach meinem urlaub habe ich die telefonrechnung gesehen. 3 mal hat sich dieser dialer bei mir eingewählt. ist das möglich, obwohl ich nicht im internet mich eingeloggt habe??

bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für die schnellen hilfreichen antworten.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

Das ist schon möglich, da das Ding nichts mit Deiner üblichen Inernetverbindung zu tun hat. Das schädliche Programm hat selbst die Verbindungen hergestellt, da is nix mit Passwort, AOL oder so.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich schriftlich den drei Einzelverbindung, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Nummern mittels eines manipulativen Dialerprogrammes eingesetzt wurden, widersprechen und mal abwarten, wie die Antwort lautet.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2004)

*HILFEEEE*

DANKE. aber was wenn sich dieser dailer wieder einwählt? was kann man dagegen machen? gibt es da eine bestimmte software dagegen???


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon möglich, da das Ding nichts mit Deiner üblichen Inernetverbindung zu tun hat. Das schädliche Programm hat selbst die Verbindungen hergestellt, da is nix mit Passwort, AOL oder so.
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich schriftlich den drei Einzelverbindung, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Nummern mittels eines manipulativen Dialerprogrammes eingesetzt wurden, widersprechen und mal abwarten, wie die Antwort lautet.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

*Re: HILFEEEE*



			
				ELLI schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE. aber was wenn sich dieser Dialer wieder einwählt? was kann man dagegen machen? gibt es da eine bestimmte software dagegen?


Dieser Dialer nicht, da die Nummer abgeschaltet ist.

Schützen kannst Du Dich auf verschiedene Weise, softwaremäßig sieht es da allerdings düster aus. Besser ist da eine Harwarelösung, der Dialerblocker von Elektronik Conrad (30 €). Zuerst würde ich jedoch bei der T-Com anrufen (08003301000) und die Sperrung der 0190 und 0900er Nummern beauftragen (10 €).


----------



## Harmlos (13 August 2004)

Ich glaub's nicht. Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich mich noch gefreut:



			
				Harmlos schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinem Widerspruch und meinen 2 Beschwerden mit Hinweis auf die Erklärung von Questnet schreibt mir die Dt. Telekom aus Nürnberg:
> 
> 
> > Wir bedauern, dass Sie Anlass zur Reklamation haben.
> ...



und jetzt bekomme ich ein Schreiben von RA Seiler. Man könnte auch Drohbrief dazu sagen. Neben der Hauptforderung hätte er gerne 0,18 EUR Zinsen und 30 EUR Kosten..Gebühren...Pauschale.

Es sieht so aus als hätte sich das Inkasso verselbständigt.

Naja, dann schreib ich halt wieder einen Brief. Vielleicht sollte ich auch 30 EUR Kosten..Gebühren...Pauschale in Rechnung stellen.

Grüße von Harmlos


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2004)

Harmlos schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht so aus als hätte sich das Inkasso verselbständigt.


Das ist eher automatisiert! Man kann annehmen, dass Du einer der ersten warst, der von dem Phänomen betroffen wurde und somit hat das T-Com-Forderungsmanagement seinen Lauf genommen und ist nun bei Seiler & Co. anhängig. Die neue Entwicklung um die 090090001090 hat den internen Ablauf wohl noch nicht eingeholt. Ich würde auch einen kurzen Brief schreiben und darin auf interne Beachtung dieser neuen Entwickung verweisen.


----------



## Brodyy (16 August 2004)

Hab heute von der Telecom schriftlich erfahren, daß sie auf die erhobenen Entgelte der Dialer 090090001090 und 090090001087 verzichtet. Dagegen nicht auf die Entgelte des Dialers 090090001088


----------



## technofreak (16 August 2004)

Mit welcher Begründung? Das wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren, laut RegTP DB ist nicht der 
geringste Unterschied in der Registrierung-DB  zu erkennen , alle sind  laut aktellem Eintrag noch 
registriert und alle auf denselben "Consul" aus NL.....


----------



## Brodyy (16 August 2004)

Zitat aus dem Schreiben der Telecom:

"Im Hinblick auf die im Zuge der Ermittlungen zu den angewählten Rufnummern 090090001090, 019090001087 bekannt gewordenen Umstände, wären wir in diesem Fall ausnahmsweise bereit und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht bereit, Ihnen die bestrittenen Verbindungsentgelte von 309,83 zzgl. UST gutzuschreiben...."


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2004)

Brodyy schrieb:
			
		

> Dagegen nicht auf die Entgelte des Dialers 090090001088



Schätze, irgend ein Pappenheimer (oder besser Heppenheimer) hatte mal eben versäumt, mit der T-Com Klartext zu reden/schreiben und so ganz nebenbei versäumt, die eine der Nummern zu melden.


----------



## Brodyy (16 August 2004)

Fakt ist, daß ich einen Teilerfolg erreicht habe...  :bussi:


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2004)

Brodyy schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, daß ich einen Teilerfolg erreicht habe...



Na prima, der Rest wird sich auch noch finden, nur immer standfest bleiben!


----------



## modderer (17 August 2004)

*kulanzzahlung*

hallo,

auch ich kann jetzt eine erfolgsmeldung mitteilen!!! qn hat jetzt wirklich bei mir die kulanzzahlung durchgeführt, auch wenn ich langsam nicht mehr damit gerechnet habe!!!
hier möchte ich noch ein großes DANKE an alle aussprtechen, die durch tipp etc geholfen haben, dass dies zustande kam!!!

MfG

modderer


----------



## Dreamwarrior (19 August 2004)

Hallo an Alle.

Erstmal möchte ich mich auch bei den Experten für ihr Fachwissen hier im Forum bedanken. Alle haben mir hier sehr viel weitergeholfen.
Vor ein  par Monaten hatte ich noch so gut wie keine Ahnung von der Materie und nun bin ich fast schon Dialerprofi  
Wenn auch unfreiwillig :bigcry: 

Die Erfolgsmeldung: QN hat den Betrag von 29,95 Euro an mich zurücküberwiesen.
Zwar hat die ganze Sache sehr viel Zeit und Geduld gekostet; gerade in den Sommermonaten wurde hierfür kostbare Zeit verschwendet :-?
Aber das war und ist es mir wert.

Über alle Maßen bin ich von der T-Com enttäuscht, die einfach nur ein unflexibler, sturer und kundenfeindlicher Apperat ist. Keiner kann dort etwas entscheiden oder wirklich helfen.
Hoffentlich ändert sich in absehbarer Zeit in Sachen Konkurenz etwas.
Sobald ich persönlich die Möglichkeit habe werde ich den Anbieter wechseln; wie sehr viele andere Kunden die ständig für dumm verkauft werden hoffentlich auch! 

In diesem Sinne
Dreamwarrior


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2004)

@ Dreamwarrior,
so macht halt jeder so seine Erfahrungen. Allerdings wirst Du beim Wechsel von der T-Com zu irgend einem anderen Netzbetreiber eher vom Regen in die Traufe kommen, es sei denn, bei Dir gibt es einen interesanten Anbieter, der sich auf die örtlich verfügbare Kundschaft spezialisiert hat.   


Bevor es hier in Vergessenheit gerät, die Auflösung meiner Erinnerung vom 16.07. (Seite 30):


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bis dahin setze ich mal hier eine Erinnerung - darauf werde ich zu gegebener Zeit zurück kommen ( 400-100 ).


Das bedeutete, dass sich damals bereits 400 Beschwerdeführer zur *1090 und etwa 100 zur *1087 bei der RegTP gemeldet hatten.


Danach bermerkte ich nochmal auf der Seite 35, am 02.08. folgendes:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was den Zeugenpool über Gamma Ray angeht, so würde mich mal die Anzahl derjenigen interessieren, die sich bei ihm gemeldet haben. Ich würde gern mal die Statistik der Beschwerdeführer bei der RegTP dagegen sehen.


Heute sehen die Zahlen gegenüber denen von vor fünf Wochen nochmals etwas anders aus. Doch die Beschwerden decken insgesamt gerade mal mit 15-20 % des gesamten Schadenvolumen.

Als Ergebnis kann man nun feststellen:

- wer sich nicht an die T-Com wendet, wird auch nicht entschädigt
- wer bezahlt hat aber den Widerspruch eingelegt hatte, erhält eine Gutschrift auf einer Folgerechnung der T-Com
- wer nicht bezahlt oder die Lastschrift zurück gebucht hat und sich nicht erfolgreich an QuestNet oder Netzwelt plus wendete, wird von der Forderung frei gestellt (derzeit aber noch ohne Einwahlen über die *1088 und *1091 - das wird noch geklärt!)
- wer nicht bezahlt oder die Lastschrift zurück gebucht hat und von QuestNet oder Netzwelt plus bereits entschädigt wurde, bei dem ist die Sache erledigt
- wer bezahlt hat und von QuestNet oder Netzwelt plus entschädigt wurde und nun die Lastschrift (so es noch geht) zurück bucht, bekommt Ärger mit der T-Com


----------



## emmemm (20 August 2004)

Also,
ich (...1090-Geschädigter)hatte bezahlt und nicht zurückgebucht. Auf mein Schreiben vom 15.07.2004 hat die QuestNet bis heute nicht reagiert. Diese Frau I* mit der ich daraufhin auch schon telefoniert habe tut sehr freundlich, aber lügt, wenn sie den Mund aufmacht. ("...heute noch...","...bis Mittwoch auf Ihrem Schreibtisch...",usw.). Hätte zurückbuchen sollen und gut. Ich bin halt zu gut für diese Welt....

Bei der TK hatte ich ja auch Widerspruch eingelegt, das dort aber nicht mehr weiterverfolgt, als es bei QN erfolgversprechend war. Kriege ich jetzt eine Gutschrift auf der nächsten TK-Rechnung oder ist das unwahrscheinlich?


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2004)

emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der TK hatte ich ja auch Widerspruch eingelegt, das dort aber nicht mehr weiterverfolgt, als es bei QN erfolgversprechend war. Kriege ich jetzt eine Gutschrift auf der nächsten TK-Rechnung oder ist das unwahrscheinlich?


Kommt darauf an, wie Du Dich mit der T-Com geeinigt hast. Hake doch nochmal nach!


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2004)

*Re: Kulanzzahlung von Questnet bewilligt!*

Hi, ich möchte hiermit abschliessend zu meinem Posting vom 23.07.04 berichten das nun die Kulanzzahlung seitens Questnet auf meinem Konto eingegangen ist.

Mfg Torsten Hofmann


----------



## maren71 (24 August 2004)

*Telekkom fordert 1090 und 1087 über Rechtsanwälte ein*

zu Reducals Ergebniszusammenfassung muss ich leider sagen, dass sie nicht ganz stimmt:

Ich hatte den Betrag zurückbehalten und nur den "legalen" Betrag überwiesen, hatte fast täglich schriftlichen oder telefonischen Kontakt mit meinen Freunden bei der Telekom, dann ein paar Woche Ruhe vor dem Sturm und nun der aktuelle Ausholschlag:

Ich habe den Drohbrief der Rechtsanwälte Seiler & Co. bekommen (mit satten Gebühren für Ihren Wisch - ich suche noch die Echtgoldplattierung auf dem Schrieb, die diesen fetten Satz rechtfertigen könnte.)
Ein Anruf bei denen wurde von deren Vorzimmerdrachen gleich unfreundlich abgewürgt. Die wussten nicht mal, dass es sich hier um einen Dialerstreitfall handelt. 

Mit Q hatte ich Zahlung des Kulanzbetrags direkt auf mein Telekom-Buchungskonto vereinbart, angeblich ist dies auch geschehen. Die Telekom hat auch tatsächlich von denen Geld verbucht, aber statt der 89,85€ ganze 14,99€. Wie dieser Betrag zustande kommt, weiß kein Mensch. Nun ist die Frage, wer da wieder Murks gemacht hat, zuzutrauen wäre es beiden.

Ich jedenfalls habe sämtliche Verträge mit den Telekomikern gekündigt, habe mit denen jetzt abgeschlossen. Vielleicht ist deren anwaltliches Inkasso jetzt deren Rache dafür.

Als Ergebnis bleibt festzuhalten, dass die Telekom sich einen feuchten Kehricht um Dialerbetrug schert und nach wie vor mit allen Mitteln die Betrugsgelder einkassiert, nix mit Gutschrift und Vergütung etc.
Man darf bei den Freunden also weiterhin mit allen Überraschungen rechnen.
Viel Erfolg uns allen


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2004)

*Re: Telekkom fordert 1090 und 1087 über Rechtsanwälte ein*



			
				maren71 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte den Betrag zurückbehalten und nur den "legalen" Betrag überwiesen...
> 
> Mit Q hatte ich Zahlung des Kulanzbetrags direkt auf mein Telekom-Buchungskonto vereinbart


Das ist dann auch eine der Varianten, die so nicht funktioniert. QN hätte *Dir* die Zahlung angewiesen, wenn Du nachgewiesen hättest, dass Du bei der T-Com bezahlt hattest.
Wie dieser Fehlbetrag zu stande kommt, ist als Ferndiagnose nicht feststellbar. Aber eines sollte nicht vernachlässigt werden - es gab neben dem manipulierten Dialer auch noch das Original. Und was ist, wenn Du tatsächlich Laistungen über das Origainal bezogen hattest? QN kann das feststellen und wenn Du mit irgendwas nicht einverstanden bist, dann steht Dir ja der zivile Rechtsweg frei!


----------



## maren71 (24 August 2004)

Q hat sich aber einverstanden erklärt, direkt an Telekom zu zahlen, wo soll da auch die Schwierigkeit liegen? Angeblich haben sie das ja auch getan, nur leider sind sie nicht bereit, mir das auch schriftlich zu betätigen und die Telekom bestreitet, mehr als die 14,99€ bekommen zu haben.

Was soll der Hinweis auf die legalen Dialer von Questnet? Deren Existenz habe ich nie bestritten, aber ich habe mit denen nichts zu tun, denn selbstverständlich habe ich von denen keinerlei Leistung bezogen, den Dialer ja nichtmal bemerkt. Ich dachte, über dieses Diskussionsstadium seien wir hinaus. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich hier im Forum nur Betrogene und keine Betrüger zu Wort melden. Die Unterstellung in deiner Aussage überlese ich dann mal lieber, denn auf so eine Bemerkung kann man als Betrogener schon ziemlich sensibel reagieren.

Warum sollte ich irgendwelchen zivilen Rechtsweg gehen? Ich habe keine Forderungen einzuklagen. Den Weg sollen also lieber die beschreiten, die meinen, Forderungen gegen mich zu haben. Ich habe mit meiner Strafanzeige das Nötige getan, und werde auf dem Rechtsweg nur reagieren, aber nicht selbst agieren.

Was ich mit meinem Beitrag ausdrücken wollte ist, dass die Telekom sehr unterschiedlich handelt und bei mir z.B. eben nicht mit der moderaten Lösung  reagiert, die hier in den letzten Beiträgen beschrieben wurde und das lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen, unabhängig davon, an wen Q zahlt oder hätte zahlen sollen. 
Übrigens, was ist mit meiner Einwahl über Netzwelt ...1087, die haben ja nicht einmal auf mein Schreiben reagiert und angeblich soll ja auch deren Inkasso so einvernehmlich gelöst werden - ist es aber eben nicht!!!


----------



## Enganado (25 August 2004)

*QuestNet bezahlt!!!!*

Liebe Mitleidende!

Mein Leiden hat ein Ende: wie bereits berichtet, hatte ich, wie von QuestNet verlangt, den vorerst einbehaltenden Betrag der Telekom überwiesen und per Fax den Zahlungsausgang von meinem Konto bewiesen. Jetzt hat QuestNet den Betrag auf mein Konto erstattet     !!!

Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg! Ich werde mir jetzt bei ISH über Kabel den Internetanschluss holen, dann haben die Dialer ausgespielt!


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2004)

maren71 schrieb:
			
		

> Q hat sich aber einverstanden erklärt, direkt an Telekom zu zahlen, wo soll da auch die Schwierigkeit liegen?


Ist halt sehr merkwürdig, da diese Varianbte bislang noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen wurde, da es damit eben doch Schwierigkeiten geben muss. Eine Rückabwicklung ist bei der T-Com in dieser Form schlichtweg nicht vorgesehen. Poste doch mal den Text, der neben der "Teil"-Gutschrift steht, vieleicht bringt uns das weiter.



			
				maren71 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll der Hinweis auf die legalen Dialer von Questnet?


Das war nur ein Denkansatz, ich wollte Dich damit nicht reizen. :tröst: 
Aber meinem Erachten nach ist es doch möglich, dass ein Nutzer neben dem missbräuchlichen Dialer auch tatsächlich das Original auf dem Rechner hat und unter Umständen damit auch verbunden war, ohne es nachträglich nachvollziehen zu können - es gibt immerhin auch über das Original einige Beschwerden bzw. Rückmeldungen von Nutzern, die dessen ordnungsgemäße Funktion anzweifeln.



			
				maren71 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich hier im Forum nur Betrogene und keine Betrüger zu Wort melden.


Dem ist nicht so. Hier ist alles vertreten, was nur irgend etwas mit dem Phänomen "Dialer" am Hut hat - Ratsuchende, Betroffene, Geschädigte, Interessierte, Empörte, EDV-Leute, Mitglieder von TK-Unternehmen, Dialerhersteller und -anbieter, Webmaster, Rechtsanwälte, Behördenvertreter, Angehörige von Verbraucherverbänden, Journalisten, usw. - es wäre langweilig hier, wenn nur nur eine Lobby anwesend wäre.



			
				maren71 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich irgendwelchen zivilen Rechtsweg gehen? Ich habe keine Forderungen einzuklagen. Den Weg sollen also lieber die beschreiten, die meinen, Forderungen gegen mich zu haben. Ich habe mit meiner Strafanzeige das Nötige getan, und werde auf dem Rechtsweg nur reagieren, aber nicht selbst agieren.


Gute Einstellung, kann man nur befürworten! Der Rechtsweg steht Dir aber trotzdem frei, egal von welcher Richtung Du ihn beschreitest.
Sage mal, hattest Du neben der Strafanzeige eigentlich auch schriftlich Widerspruch bei der T-Com eingelegt?



			
				maren71 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, was ist mit meiner Einwahl über Netzwelt ...1087, die haben ja nicht einmal auf mein Schreiben reagiert und angeblich soll ja auch deren Inkasso so einvernehmlich gelöst werden - ist es aber eben nicht!!!


Wie bist Du mit der Abrechnung für diese Nummer verfahren? Das Mahn- und Inkassowesen macht die T-Com über Seiler & Co. und nicht irgendein Unternehmen, beauftragt von der Netzwelt plus.  Ist da nun schon eine Zahlungserinnerung oder Mahnung bei Dir eingegangen?


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2004)

So, der Reihe nach zu jeder einzelnen Frage/ Anmerkung:

1. Direktüberweisung von Questnet an Telekom: Ich sehe da immer noch keine Probleme: Auf dem (ziemlich mysteriösen) "Normal"weg hätte ich den Betrag an die Telekom überwiesen, die Zahlung bei Questnet nachgewiesen und die hätten dann mich überwiesen. Warum über drei Ecken? So hat Questnet (quasi an meiner statt) direkt auf mein Buchungskonto bei der Telekom überwiesen, wir haben uns damit nur einmal um die Ecke gespart und den geraden Weg genommen. Die Telekom hätte den Betrag doch genauso zuordnen können müssen als wenn das Geld von mir selbst überwiesen worden wäre. Ist doch letztendlich egal, von welchem Konto das Geld kommt, im Verwendungszweck wurde meine Kundennummer mit Namen angegeben, und offensichtlich ist ein Teil des Geldes ja auch angekommen. Nur wo ist der Rest und wieso? Und warum weiß dieses doch angeblich so gut informierte Rechtsanwaltsbüro von der Zahlung gar nichts?

2. + 3. Denkansatz habe ich verstanden und gebe dir Recht  

4. Na klar, bin alle möglichen Wege gegangen um sicher zu gehen: mehrmaliger schriftlicher Widerspruch bei der Telekom, schriftlicher Widerspruch bei Questnet, schriftlicher Widerspruch bei Netzwelt, Beschwerde bei regtp, Anzeige bei der Kripo inklusive PC-Überprüfung durch die Kripo, Sperrung 0190/0900 und Auslandsnummern, komplette Kündigung aller Verträge mit der Telekom und inzwischen auch Widerspruch bei Seiler und Kollegen: der Korrespondenzordner ist inzwischen schon ziemlich dick

5. Meine Vorgehensweise war für alle Einwahlen gleich, war quasi ein Vorgang. Der Betrag wird von Seiler & Co. auch als Gesamtsumme aller Einwahlen eingefordert, ohne dass die überhaupt wussten, dass es hier um strittige Dialereinwahlen geht.


----------



## ollifausd (26 August 2004)

Hallo noch mal an alle, gestern kam komentarlos von der Tkom die Gutschrift über den 1090-Dailer, vorangegangen war ein blabla-Schreiben, das ich die Forderung via Questnet abwickeln sollte und dem Panther die Kohle überweisen sollte, ich hatte danach nochmals ein Schreiben an die Tkom geschickt, u.a. mit Ausschnitten aus diesem Forum,
wie gesagt gestern komentarlos erledigt.

Nochmals vielen Dank an die vielen nützlichen Tipps hier im Raum, und an die "Noch"-Geschädigten - nicht aufgeben und.....nicht vorher bezahlen

Viele Grüße

ollifausd


----------



## kindacool (26 August 2004)

> ...dieses doch angeblich so gut informierte Rechtsanwaltsbüro...



Merkwürdiges Detail am Rande: Unser Telefonanschluss läuft auf den Namen meiner jetzigen Frau und mich, d.h. "Fr Meier und Hr Schulz". Ich habe am 14.06.2004 NUR unter meinem Namen Widerspruch gegen unsere Telefonrechnung bei der Telekom eingelegt und den Einzelverbindungsnachweis verlangt.
Bis heute keine Reaktion von der Telekom... ABER: am letzten Freitag gab's Post von Seiler & Co., die erstaunlicherweise nicht an UNS, sondern nur an mich addressiert war !!!???
Nebenbei fand sich auf der Augustrechnung der T-Kom auch noch die Berechnung der Anschlusssperrung nach Mahnung  (nie erfolgt und wegen begründetem Widerspruch auch nicht berechtigt).
Nach einem freundlichen aber bestimmten Gespräch mit dem Back-Office des rosa Riesen, wurde mir erklärt, der Fall 090090001090 sei noch in Klärung, bei der Berechnung der Sperrkosten sei etwas schiefgelaufen und im System wäre der Betrag schon wieder storniert und das Inkassoschreiben der Herren Seiler & Co. möge ich doch vorerst ignorieren...

Schöne Grüsse
Kindacool


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2004)

habe heute nach längerer Zeit, überrascht ein Schreiben von Seiler und Kollegen bekommen. nach Anruf bei denen sagten sie mir ich solle einen Einwand mit betreffenden Einzelnachweis des strittigen Betrages senden.

Werde dies nun machen, schließlich sind es statt der bisherigen 29,95 € nun schon 60,23 € an Forderungen.

Frage mich was dass für ein Rechtsstaat ist in dem die kleinen Bürger so betrogen werden.

Von der großen deutsche Telekom bin auch ich natürlich sehr enttäuscht.

Habe schon öfter daran gedacht über T-online ins Netz zu gehen, aber nun sicher so schnell nicht.

Falk


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2004)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Frage mich was dass für ein Rechtsstaat ist in dem die kleinen Bürger so betrogen werden.


Sowas passiert in jedem Staat und unserer ist dabei noch einer der rechtsstaatlichsten.



			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Von der großen deutsche Telekom bin auch ich natürlich sehr enttäuscht.
> 
> Habe schon öfter daran gedacht über T-online ins Netz zu gehen, aber nun sicher so schnell nicht.


_Ganz theoretisch_ hat die T-Online nicht mehr viel mit der T-Com zu tun. Die Dialerabrechnung, zu der die T-Com verpflichtet ist (oder besser war), tangiert die DTAG-Tochter T-Online nun wirklich nicht.


Und _noch theoretischer_ brauchst Du mit Seiler und Co. schon gar nicht mehr verhandeln (vorausgesetzt, Du hattest bereits ordentlich widersprochen. Die müssten dann nämlich, vor der Einleitung eines ernsten Verfahrens, erstmal bei ihrem Auftraggeber nachhaken, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist - und genau das hat sich ja zwischenzeitlich grundlegend geändert. Nach dem die entsprechenden Infos bei der T-Com so schleppend verteilt wurden, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Rohrpost zu Seiler hängt.


----------



## neward (29 August 2004)

Gast (am 12.8.04) schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmals im Juli 2003 wurde die Existenz selbstlöschender Dialer offiziell bestätigt. ...
> Da ... , muss von einem rein auf Betrug ausgelegten Einwahlprogramm ausgegangen werden. Für den Betroffenen ergab sich die Schwierigkeit, dass er durch die Selbstlöschung keinerlei Beweise für die ungewollte/unbemerkte Einwahl hatte. Dialerschutz.de hat zum Thema selbstlöschende Dialer am 21. Juli 2003 ein Special veröffentlicht, in dem wir alles Wissenswerte für Geschädigte zusammengefasst haben.
> 
> Mittlerweile (Stand: Juli 2004) lassen bestimmte Anbieter selbstlöschende Dialer sogar bei der Regulierungsbehörde registrieren. So heißt es in mehreren bekannt gewordenen Fällen unter “Wirkungsweise”, dass sich “die Datei anschließend selbstständig vom Rechner des Kunden” lösche
> ...


Ich finde DAS ist einen eigenen Thread wert! Wer bist du, Gast? Magst du das mal unabhängig von dieser QN-Sache zur Diskussion stellen?




			
				Ahnungsloser (am 13.8.04) schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Mutter hat sich als "Senioren-Surferin" als brave 70-jährige den Dialer eingefangen und hat auch alle hier geschilderten Probleme mit der Telekom.
> 
> Hat hier jemand Infos zur nun wirklich geltenden Verfahrensweise der Telekom ? Ich meine: der T-Com und nicht nur einzelner örtlicher Back-Offices. Gibt es was, auf das man sich berufen kann? Ein Anruf bei der T-Com ergab wenig Greifbares.


Falls irgendwelche konkreten Fragen noch offen und aktuell sein sollten:
- poste sie hier und/oder
- registrier dich; der Link ist rechts oben auf dieser Seite. Dann kannst du dich auch per PN an einzelne Leute wenden und selber PNs empfangen.




			
				ELLI (am 13.8.04) schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber was wenn sich dieser Dialer wieder einwählt? was kann man dagegen machen? gibt es da eine bestimmte software dagegen???


Ja, gibt es! Ich arbeite mit Dialer Control (der alten, noch kostenlosen Version) und bin hoch zufrieden damit. Eine Software-Übersicht ist  HIER  zu finden.




			
				Harmlos (am 13.08.04) schrieb:
			
		

> ... und jetzt bekomme ich ein Schreiben von RA Seiler. ...
> Neben der Hauptforderung hätte er gerne 0,18 EUR Zinsen und 30 EUR Kosten..Gebühren...Pauschale.
> ...
> Vielleicht sollte ich auch 30 EUR Kosten..Gebühren...Pauschale in Rechnung stellen.


 Zu diesem Vorschlag, der schon öfter auftauchte, siehe eventuelle Beiträge in  diesem Thread.




			
				emmemm (am 20.08.04) schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der TK hatte ich ja auch Widerspruch eingelegt, ... Kriege ich jetzt eine Gutschrift auf der nächsten TK-Rechnung oder ist das unwahrscheinlich?


Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit denen brauchen die - zumal in der Ferienzeit - 6 bis 8 Wochen, bevor der Widerspruch überhaupt mal durchgelesen und bearbeitet wird.


Werner


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 August 2004)

Na Werner, zurück aus dem Urlaub und voller Tatendrang? Oder warum rollst Du das Feld von hinten auf?


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2004)

*Vorgehen der DTAG*

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein paar fragen und bräuchte dazu kurze Antworten um ein paar Sachen zusammenzufassen.

Hat bei jmd. die dtag die Forderungen aus Verbindungen zu 090090001090 erlassen?

Hat Questnet auf die Forerungen aus dieser Nummer verzichtet (die Erklärung aus www.questnet.de kenne ich schon)?

Haben die schon jmd verklagt?

Bei mit zieht sich das seid Mai. Ich zahle nix und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Die Dtag zieht Gelder ein, die aus [] Handlungen stammen. Ich gehe deshalb auch auf keine Deals ein, wie überweisen und zurückbekommen.....

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2004)

@ waldek,

lies doch mal die letzten Seiten dieses Threads, die dürften Deine Fragen eigentlich hinreichend beantworten.


----------



## neward (31 August 2004)

Hallo Rüdiger,

...aus dem Urlaub zurück? - Jooh.
...voller Tatendrang? - Naja, hält sich in Grenzen.

Der Link  auf diesen Thread war halt einige Seite im Rückstand, also fing ich an zu lesen und - naja - mitunter kann ich meine Tastatur einfach nicht im Zaum halten.   

Werner


----------



## Head2003 (1 September 2004)

Also nach Monaten hab ich jetzt ne Forderung von Seiler & Kollegen wobei sich der Betrag von 29.95 mal locker auf 60.24 erhöht hat... Wie gehts nun weiter ? Seiler meinte am Telefon das ein Einspruch sinnlos wäre, das einzige was möglich wäre, wär ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit dem die eine Prüfung bei der RegTP vornehmen (was ja nicht viel Sinn macht da es die TCom schon tat)

Ich hab mich darauf berufen das diese Firma so langsam mal bekannt sein dürfte bei Seiler, aber die stellt sich da stur am Tel..

Meine Frage: Was soll ich tun? Kann mir jemand evtl. Aktenzeichen bzw. Fallnummern etc. geben in denen das ganze Gut ausging, so das ich was hab auf das ich mich berufen kann? Oder wie habt Ihr es gelöst ?

Ich hab hier irgendwo gelesen das man Einspruch einlegen muß von Anfang an. Leider ist das etwas wirre, weil ichs nur Mündlich machte und die Telekom das erst Prüfen wollte. Danach hat sie es geprpüft und dann wurd mir gesagt die nächste Mahnung kommt im Juli.. Nun ist es September, keine Mahnung von T-Com dafür heute gleich was von Seiler.... Also hab ich dazwischen den schriftlichen Einspruch verpasst, weil ich eigendlich auf Ergebnisse der TCom gewartet hab, die sie aber einfach mal locker reaktionslos übergangen haben...


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2004)

Das heißt, Du hast nur mündlich Widerspruch eingelegt und die Position zurück gebucht bzw. nicht bezahlt. Das geht so nicht - Du hättest das zusätzlich schriftlich machen müssen. Ich befürchte, damit hast Du keinen ordentlichen Widerspruch eingelegt und nun ist die Frist dafür verstrichen. Deshalb musst Du Dich nun mit den Seilers fetzen.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle dorthin trotzdem nochmal schreiben und mich auf das Telefonat berufen - die BackOfficces dokumentieren eigentlich alle Anrufe mit entsprechender Kundennummer.
Ansonsten bleibt Dir wohl nicht viel mehr übrig als entweder einen Anwalt einzuschalten oder die Sache auszusitzen. Mit letzterem bist Du jedoch ziemlich schlecht beraten.


----------



## Head2003 (1 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, Du hast nur mündlich Widerspruch eingelegt und die Position zurück gebucht bzw. nicht bezahlt. Das geht so nicht - Du hättest das zusätzlich schriftlich machen müssen. Ich befürchte, damit hast Du keinen ordentlichen Widerspruch eingelegt und nun ist die Frist dafür verstrichen. Deshalb musst Du Dich nun mit den Seilers fetzen.
> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle dorthin trotzdem nochmal schreiben und mich auf das Telefonat berufen - die BackOfficces dokumentieren eigentlich alle Anrufe mit entsprechender Kundennummer.
> Ansonsten bleibt Dir wohl nicht viel mehr übrig als entweder einen Anwalt einzuschalten oder die Sache auszusitzen. Mit letzterem bist Du jedoch ziemlich schlecht beraten.



Ich werde trotzdem Wiederspruch bei Seiler einlegen, da ich ja eigendlich beschissen wurde, denn die T-Com meinte sie kümmere sich drum und solange wird es aufgeschoben. Das hätte eigendlich bedeutet ich würde nochmals Informationen zum Ermittliungsstand bekommen BEVOR ich eine Mahnung bekomme. So werde ich das auch in meinem Wiederspruch schreiben.


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2004)

Head2003 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde trotzdem Wiederspruch bei Seiler einlegen...


Gut so, würde ich auch machen.


----------



## Head2003 (1 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Head2003 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab nix zu verlieren, ich bekomme Arbeitslosenhilfe...
Also das schlimmste was passiert ist, das ich unterschreiben muß daß ich kein Geld hab und Seiler 3 Jahre warten muß 

Außerdem wenn man mal in Google sucht findet man schon ein paar mehr Sachen zu der Nummer.. die Links werd ich natürlich alle mithinschicken. Genauso bleibe ich bei meinem Argument, das ein normaler Mensch sich bei einem Dialer für 30 euro pro Stunde nicht absichtlich 52 Sekunden einwählt...

Die Mitarbeiter bei Seiler sind übriegens unglaublich nett.. bis man erwähnt das man nicht zahlt.. Dann schlägt es irgendwie auf (wie hier schonmal von jemanden erwähnt) auf Hausdrache um lol...


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2004)

Die 090090001090 ist deregistriert. Und reichlich Nummern drum rum hats auch erwischt.

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

Teleton


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Die 090090001090 ist deregistriert. Und reichlich Nummern drum rum hats auch erwischt.
> 
> http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html
> 
> Teleton



nicht nur deregistriert sogar Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung:


> Bescheid vom
> 02.09.2004 	Die Liste der betroffenen Rufnummern :   	 90090001090
> 
> *	Abschaltung der Rufnummern, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab* * 15.08.03 *


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2004)

schön.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=73072#73072



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei manchen Nummern, z. B. der berüchtigten
> 
> 
> 090090001090
> ...


----------



## technofreak (3 September 2004)

wo steht das , http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=73078#73078


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Liebe Leute, 


ich habe ich die von Euch empfohlene Seite der RegTP gefunden und 
die Nummer 090090001090 dort ebenfalls gefunden.

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

Dazu steht: Abschaltung der Rufnummern, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03

Wer kann mir sagen, was das bedeutet? Was heißt "Verbot der Inkassierung"? Was heißt ab 15.08.03????


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

waldek schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu steht: Abschaltung der Rufnummern, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03
> 
> Wer kann mir sagen, was das bedeutet? Was heißt "Verbot der Inkassierung"? Was heißt ab 15.08.03????



Das was da steht, die  Dialer (die Nummern sind sofort abgeschaltet) gelten als nie registriert
 und nach Ansicht der RegTP sind alle  Forderungen null und nichtig und es dürfen ab sofort auch keine  neuen Forderungen
 (Rechnungen) mehr geltend gemacht werden. Allerdings muß jeder selber sich darum
 kümmern, falls er schon gezahlt hat,  von alleine kommt kein Geld zurück 

cp


----------



## Dino (3 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings muß jeder selber sich darum kümmern, falls er schon gezahlt hat, von alleine kommt kein Geld zurück



Hier ist doch schon die nächste Sauerei begraben:
Ein Großteil der "Kunden" hat seine ersten Erfahrungen in Sachen Dialer-Abzocke aus welchen Gründen auch immer (Beweisnot, Rechtsrisiko, Angst vor weiteren Kosten oder Sperrung des Anschlusses...) abgehakt, indem man gezahlt und eine Rufnummernsperre eingerichtet hat. Und damit war das Thema für diese Leute (zähneknirschend) vom Tisch.
Es ist ja wohl kaum zu erwarten, dass sich diese Leute nun im Anschluss monatelang noch damit auseinandersetzen, ob sich in Sachen "ihrer" Abzocknummer noch etwas tut. Insofern dürfte ein nicht unbeträchtliches Sümmchen als Beute vorhanden sein.
Ich würde es nur für fair halten, wenn die TK-Unternehmen ihre Kunden von solchen Vorgängen in Kenntnis setzen würden. Sprich: Ein Hinweis auf die Abschaltung von Nummern in der TK-Rechnung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2004)

Ich verstehe die Maßnahmen der RegTP immer weniger... Ich habe hier mal spekuliert, ob das Vorhandensein des links zu "weitere Informationen" bei Consul-Info-Dialern ein Kriterium ist, dass Dialern NICHT die Registreirung entzogen wird.

das war  hier . Der dritte Dialer in meinem damaligen Beispiel gehört zu denen, bei denen offenbar der Registrierende selbst die Registrierung zurück gezogen hat:

siehe  hier .

Andererseits gibt's immer noch Dialer ohne "weitere Informationen", die registriert sind, zB  der hier . 

Ich kenne keinen Dialer dieser Firmen, der eingesetzt wurde, ohne dass ihm irgendwann die Registrierung entzogen wurde, auch der neue Dialer entspricht nicht dem, was in der Beschreibung steht:



			
				RegTP-Beschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nutzer muss den Download der Einwahlsoftware bewusst bestätigen, indem er in ein Eingabefeld die Buchstabenkombination OK eintippt. Auf der Downloadseite erhält der Nutzer Informationen über jeweiligen Tarif, Nummer, Deinstallation, AGB und Nutzungskonditionen, Inhalteanbieter, Hashwert, Konfig. der DFÜ und Firma, indem er auf weitere Informationen klickt.



Das stimmt so nicht! Vor dem download wird gefragt, ja, aber die hier in der Erklärung ggü. der RegTP gemachten Angaben in Bezug auf Deinstallation, AGB und Nutzungsbedingungen sind nun einmal nicht [im Downloadfenster des Dialers vorhanden] enthalten. Das ist kein Abzockdialer, aber er dürfte nicht die RegTP-Auflagen erfüllen. Im Impressum der Seite steht der Inhalteanbieter drin (es ist nur nicht der, der bei der Registrierung angegeben wird). Aber wenn rechtskonform ist, was auf rechtskonform steht, ist das hier nicht rechtskonform.

rechtskonform sagt: "versionsnummer, ok-eingabe, klick zu weiteren Informationen, hashwertnummer, abbrechen-link... wenn nur eines der Merkmale fehlt, ist der Dialer nicht rechtskonform". Also geht das Spiel evtl. immer wieder von vorne los... Statistiken, wie viele Leute zahlen, gibt es nicht, denke ich.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

*an Captain Picard*

Hallo Captain Picard

nun ok, aber wenn das unverbindlich ist, warum spricht die RegTP von einem Verbot der Inkassierung? Irgendwo stand was vom Bescheid vom 02.09.04. 
Bescheide sind Verwaltungsakte, und diese sind verbindlich. Ich hoffe, dass dies hier auch der Fall ist. Wenn dies einer sein sollte, dann ist jede weitere Eintreibung der Gelder aus dieser Nummern verboten. Ich habe jetzt Klausuren und keine Zeit mich mit diesen Sachen rumzuschlagen. Aber es liegt bereits ein Schreiben seitens Telekoms Rechtsgehilfen Seiler & Co. auf meinem Tisch. Die DTAG sollte rückwirkend alle Forderungen stornieren und zurückerstatten. 

Ich träume davon, dass man die DTAG irgendwann zerschlägt in regionale Unternehmen, die miteinander konkurrieren. Dann wäre das ganze gar nicht passiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2004)

*Re: an Captain Picard*



			
				waldek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich träume davon, dass man die DTAG irgendwann zerschlägt in regionale Unternehmen, die miteinander konkurrieren. Dann wäre das ganze gar nicht passiert.


 Ich bin sicher kein Freund eines Unternehmens mit der Geschichte und der Gegenwart (!) von "Big Magenta", aber dieser These widerspreche ich mit Nachdruck. Die Konkurrenten zu Big M sind nicht besser, nur weil sie anders heissen... Namen nenne ich jetzt mal keine


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2004)

*Re: an Captain Picard*



			
				waldek schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum spricht die RegTP von einem Verbot der Inkassierung?


Meinem Erachten nach nicht zuletzt deshalb, um dem Endkunden eindeutig zu signalisieren, dass er nicht zu bezahlen braucht. Ergänzend hierzu ein weiteres Signal an die T-Com, bei der einige Stellen offensichtlich versäumen, die Arbeitsanweisungen ordentlich umzusetzen. Und nicht zuletzt an die Adresse von Seiler & Co. hier das Forderungsmanagement auf Grund der neuen Lage sofort einzustellen.

Es hatte sich in der vergangenen Zeit eindeutig gezeigt, dass, obwohl bereits seit Juli eindeutige Weisungen an die BackOffices ergangen sind, hier Mitarbeiter der T-Com BO´s in einigen Fällen versagt haben. Seiler & Co. arbeiten nur das ab, was sie angeschafft bekommen, unbeirrt der Argumentation der Widerspruchsführer.


----------



## GammaRay (5 September 2004)

*Danke*

01090 gesperrt, Inkassoverbot, Fall erledigt.

Danke an alle für Hilfe, Beschwerden bei der RegTp und anderen Stellen, gute Tips etc.

Gemeinsam sind wir stärker.

GammaRay


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

auch ich möchte allen Danken die hier und woanders dafür gekämpft haben,
diese Sache sollte Schule machen,
denn gemeinsam können auch wir kleinen zu einer starken Einheit wachsen,
hoffe dass sich nun wirklich alle Ansprüche auf diese unrechtmäßigen Handlungen erübrigen
aber was wird mit den Kosten, die uns nebenbei entstanden sind
habe Mahngebühren und Rücklastschriftgebühren von 5,80 € an die Telekom bei einer Rechnung !!! unter Vorbehalt !!! mitüberwiesen.
Kann man wenigsten diese Kosten ( Telefongebühren und Briefmarken mal vergessen ) von der Telekom zurückverlangen.
Allen die positiv dazu beigetragen haben nochmals

DANKE,
bleibt Euch und eurem Gerechtigkeitsinn treu.

Alles Schöne
Falk


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

*waldek*

Auf der Webseitze der Regbehörde findet sich heute die Nummer -1090 nicht mehr. Schon wieder gelöscht???
 :evil: 
Daniel


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

*s*

Sorry, falscher Alarm :argue:  0


----------



## neward (6 September 2004)

*@ Falk *:

zu den 5,80 € Rücklastschriftgebühr:

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5408&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135 .

Werner


----------



## silloni (8 September 2004)

*gutschrift von der tkom*

hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe mittlerweile von der tkom kommentarlos eine gutschrift über 29,95 euro erhalten.
grüsslis&dankeschön
silloni

ps. aufwiedersehn sach' ich lieber nicht!
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Wie lange die Firma Questnet wohl noch Werbung macht mit ihrem 1090-Dialer? Mit Telekom als payout-Partner? Oder war das ein Testballon? 
h**p://www.one2bill.com/start.asp


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

ps: ist questnet nun Betreiber des Angebots oder Consul-Info?


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ist questnet nun Betreiber des Angebots oder Consul-Info?


QuestNet ist Hersteller der Technologie, Consul-Info ist eine Art Zwischenhändler und das Angebot wird von einem Webmaster beworben und letztlich über dessen Website ggü. dem Endkunden kostenpflichtig eingesetzt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

*Nachlese*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange die Firma Questnet wohl noch Werbung macht mit ihrem 1090-Dialer?



http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090001090&status=3
 Registrierung wurde auf Antrag des Registrierverpflichteten rückwirkend zurückgenommen.


----------

